# Offtopic-Sammelthread



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

Immer wieder werden im Politikforum Threads durch Offtopic zerschossen und Dinge weitab vom, eigentlichen Thema diskutiert.

Ich bins müde, immer wieder drauf hinzuweisen oder deswegen rumzudiskutieren, daher werd ich einfach das ganze OT hier rein schieben, um die Threads wenigstens einigermaßen am Thema zu halten.


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Samma, Kollegen, nur weil ich manchmal ein bissl behämmert, und in Folge dessen ein Freund einfacher Vorgehensweisen bin:
> ...
> Nun stehen auf der Vereins-Webseite Kontaktdaten und Namen. Warum fragt man bei den entsprechenden Kollegen nicht einfach mal nach?
> ...
> Also, liebe Freunde von Recht, Ordnung und selbst gefangenen Fischstäbchen. Pin ich einfach nur zu plöht, und übersehe da was? |bigeyes



Nein Du musst Dir keine Sorgen machen. Du bist weder zu blöd, noch behämmert. 
Hier werden auf Grund von Informationen, die aus einem spekulativen und für den Leser anonymen Bereich von vermutlich Verbandsfunktionären stammen, Vermutungen zur Gemeinnützigkeit eines LV aufgestellt. Woher diese Informationen stammen wird nicht offen gelegt. Von daher sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, welchen Wahrheitsgehalt er diesem beimisst.
Oder anders an Thomas gefragt: Wer hat diese Behauptung aufgestellt und welche Funktion hat dieser in welchem Verband inne;+?
Jetzt könnte man tatsächlich einfach zum Höhrer greifen oder eine email schicken und bei diesem Verband nach dem Sachstand zur Gemeinnützigkeit fragen. Aber was, wenn sich dabei herausstellt, dass dabei alles in Ordnung ist? Dann könnte man hier nicht wild spekulieren und sich an einem Diskussionsfaden aufhängen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Und Hauptsache, es gibt immer jemanden, der nach dem Haar in der Suppe sucht und es lieber ignoriert, dass gefährliche Fakten bestehen könnten, statt sich darum zu kümmern, die davon ausgehende Gefahr zu beseitigen...:q

Es kann jeder gerne seine Zweifel haben, ob Dinge nur deshalb weniger wahr oder weniger brisant sind, weil man die Quelle der Information nicht öffentlich machen kann. An den Dingen ändern wird sich dadurch aber nunmal rein garnix, und die Konsequenzen müssen selbstverständlich auch erst getragen werden, wenn sie sich ergeben haben.
Ob es sinnvoll ist, gegen mögliche Konsequenzen oder Gefahren im Vorfeld anzugehen oder erst in Ruhe abzuwarten, bis sie eingetroffen sind und eventuell richtig Geld (Steuernachzahlungen) kosten oder gar strafrechtlich relevant sind, da kann man sicher geteilter Meinung drüber sein.
Was zählt und wichtig ist, ist nur, dass hinterher keiner sich dumm rausreden kann, man habe das nicht gewusst, nicht geahnt oder nicht als Gefahr ansehen können. Ob und wer aus diesen Informationen hier was macht oder nicht, das will hier keiner beeinflussen. Wir werden allerdings berichten, wenn tatsächlich das Kind in den Brunnen fällt und dann auch wissen, wer versäumt hat, vorher 'nen Deckel drauf zu machen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und Hauptsache, es gibt immer jemanden, der nach dem Haar in der Suppe sucht und es lieber ignoriert, dass gefährliche Fakten bestehen könnten, statt sich darum zu kümmern, die davon ausgehende Gefahr zu beseitigen...:q


 

Naja, ist immer so eine Frage, wer das Haar in der Suppe sucht.

Die Boardleitung sucht jedes Haar, um es gegen Verbände zu verwenden, ruft sogar bei Finanzbeamten an, um sich weitere Haare herauszufischen. Dass allerdings, ohne 100%ige Sachhinweise zu haben, sondern lediglich Informationen Dritter, wo man die Richtigkeit nicht kennt. Insofern kann selbst die Aussage des Finanzbeamten keinen Aufschluss geben, denn auch er kann nur spekulieren, weil er den genauen Sachverhalt nicht kennt und dann Pauschalantworten auf Pauschalfragen gibt und immer alles mit "könnte" oder "kann", also serh dubios, wie ich finde.

Zum anderen, die an euren Beiträgen das Haar inder Suppe suchen, weil die eben in diesem Fall extrem schlecht recherschiert sind, weil Ihr eigentlich überhaupt keine 100%igen Fakten habt.

Manchmal dürft ihr euch einfach nicht wundern, wenn andere eure Aussagen auch mal in Frage stellen.


----------



## GeorgeB (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



> Thomas schrieb:
> Nein, das ergibt sich nicht aus der Satzung.
> Denn den entsprechenden Passus (handeln nach der Grundsätzen der Gemeinnützigkeit) kann jeder verwenden, der danach handelt.
> Heisst aber lange nicht, dass die auch als gemeinnützig anerkannt sein müssen.



Ist mir schon klar, habe ich vielleicht unglücklich formuliert.

Wollte sagen: Der Verein hat in der Satzung fixiert, seine Mittel streng nach Gemeinnützigkeitsanfoderungen gemäß AO zu verwenden. Tut er das, wird er keine Probleme mit der Gemeinnützigkeit haben. Hält sich der Vorstand eines so großen Vereins aber nicht an satzungsgemäße Mittelverwendung, und nur das würde ja die Gemeinnützigkeit ja gefährden, droht ihm ein Infekt mit Morbus Hoeneß, und er stünde doch mit einem Bein im Kittchen. So eine Dreistigkeit kann und will ich mir nicht vorstellen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Manchmal dürft ihr euch einfach nicht wundern, wenn andere eure Aussagen auch mal in Frage stellen.



Darf man doch gerne, das alles in Frage stellen.

Nur so wird eine Diskussion laufen können.

Und solange BV wie LV in Sachen Öffentlichkeit und Transparenz weiter (von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen) nur mauern und mauscheln, werden wir selbstverständlich alles, was wir mitkriegen, weiterhin öffentlich machen.

Und nach dem, wie kompetent die Verbände (bis auf 1 oder 2 Ausnahmen) im Rahmen der 
(Kon)Fusion gehandelt haben, suchen wir natürlich jedes Haar in der Verbandssuppe - logo. Auch wenn wir immer wieder über Perücken stolpern....

Die Verbände können zudem ja schnell alles klarstellen - wenns keinen der LV interessiert und die organisierten Angelfischer, die alles zahlen, auch kein Interesse dran haben, ihre jeweilige Dachverbände zur Transparenz zu bringen, dann ist das deren Problem.

Genau wie die alle dann Konsequenzen aus möglichen, nicht rechtmäßigen Verhalten tragen müssen.

Wir bringen die Infos, die wir haben und bekommen - was andere draus machen (oder nicht), ist alleine deren Sache..


----------



## Knispel (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Die ganze Diskussion hier erinnert mich ein wenig an die damalige : Zusammenschluss VDSF - DAV ja oder nein. Da wurden von vielen auch Kritik über die Berichterstattung geübt, nur - von den Kritikern von damals hört man nichts mehr, weil alles so eingetreten ist wie im Vorfeld prognostiziert. Ich warte jetzt gespannt darauf was passiert, sollte ein Verband / Verein seine Gemeinnützigkeit tatsächlich verlieren, ob denn auf einmal auch das große Schweigen eintritt ?


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion hier erinnert mich ein wenig an die damalige : Zusammenschluss VDSF - DAV ja oder nein. Da wurden von vielen auch Kritik über die Berichterstattung geübt, nur - *von den Kritikern von damals hört man nichts mehr*, weil alles so eingetreten ist wie im Vorfeld prognostiziert...?



An welche User denkst Du denn, wenn Du das so schreibst? Von welchen Kritikern hört man denn heute nichts mehr? Vorausgesetzt natürlich die sind noch im Board aktiv und nicht gelöscht, gesperrt o.ä.
Solche Aussagen habe ich schon sehr oft hier im Board gelesen. Aber mir persönlich fällt dazu kein aktiver Boardie ein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Boardleitung sucht jedes Haar, um es gegen Verbände zu verwenden, ruft sogar bei Finanzbeamten an, um sich weitere Haare herauszufischen.


 
 Das Wort sogar hat in Deinem Posting einen faden Beigeschmack! Wen sollte man Fragen, wenn nicht die zuständigen/ verantwortlichen Behörden? Der DAFV wird doch alles nach geltendem Recht abwickeln, also müsste das doch in deren Interesse sein, dieses von Amtswegen bestätigt zu bekommen! Ist doch aller Bundesbürger Recht bei den zuständigen Behörden nachzufragen. Und ohne die Hilfe von aufmerksamen Leuten hätte es keinen leeren Platz in der Allianzarena gegeben... :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> An welche User denkst Du denn, wenn Du das so schreibst? Von welchen Kritikern hört man denn heute nichts mehr? Vorausgesetzt natürlich die sind noch im Board aktiv und nicht gelöscht, gesperrt o.ä.
> Solche Aussagen habe ich schon sehr oft hier im Board gelesen. Aber mir persönlich fällt dazu kein aktiver Boardie ein.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Naja, bei dem genannten Thread hieß es doch von mancher Seite immer "stimmt so nicht" und ähnliches. Es wurde die Fusion verteidigt- hier kann jedoch niemand irgendeine Aussage (bisher) widerlegen oder verteidigen! Fehlen plötzlich Informationen? Ist doch immer alles ganz klar und man braucht doch nur in seinem Verein nachfragen... 

Mach das mal bei diesen Themen #6. Dann könnt Ihr uns gerne belehren! Ist doch alles so einfach mit den Vereinen und Verbänden- dank der perfekten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit...

 Wir wünschen uns doch auch nur, dass alles sauber aufgeklärt wird und im Interesse der Angler gehandelt wird.


----------



## Sharpo (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Wenn ich Fachfragen habe, wende ich mich an einem Fachmann.
Würde ja wohl jeder machen.
Oder geht einer bei Rechtsfragen statt zum Anwalt oder Polizei zum Bäcker?
So auch in Steuerfragen. Steuerberater will Geld für eine Auskunft, also gehe ich zum Finanzamt.

Angepisst fühlt nur der sich, der mögliche Nachteile durch das Informationsinteresse bekommen könnte.

Dumm sterben lassen uns die Verbände/ Vereine.
Es wusste sicherlich kaum einer von den organisierten Anglern in NRW, dass der besagte Verein einen Mitgliedsantrag an den LFV NRW gestellt und wieder zurück gezogen hat.
(Oder evtl. doch abgelehnt wurde?)
Vorausgesetzt es gab den Antrag.

Aber auf dieses Parkett der Lügen wird sich Thomas bestimmt nicht geben. denn dann könnte er das Forum dicht machen wenn dies heraus käme.


----------



## baal666 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hier werden auf Grund von Informationen, die aus einem spekulativen und für den Leser anonymen Bereich von vermutlich Verbandsfunktionären stammen, Vermutungen zur Gemeinnützigkeit eines LV aufgestellt. Woher diese Informationen stammen wird nicht offen gelegt. Von daher sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, welchen Wahrheitsgehalt er diesem beimisst.




Also ich kann dein Mißtrauen ja grundsätzlich nachvollziehen....man sollte immer skeptisch gegenüber jeder Information sein und immer hinterfragen wer was und woher eine Information kommt.
Aber Thomas vorzuwerfen, dass er seine Quellen nicht nennen will ist einfach albern.
Und ich kann da überhaupt keine fahrlässige Berichterstattung erkennen, nenn doch mal ein Beispiel wo Thomas mit einer seiner "geheimen" Quellen daneben gelegen hat !?

Mir fällt da nix ein....

lg Jan


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



baal666 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dein Mißtrauen ja grundsätzlich nachvollziehen....man sollte immer skeptisch gegenüber jeder Information sein und immer hinterfragen wer was und woher eine Information kommt.
> ...



Danke.
Andererseits werfe ich hier niemandem etwas vor, sondern weise nur darauf hin, dass die Verbände eine zumeist äußerst schlechte Informations- und Öffentllichkeitsarbeit fahren und von Transparenz wenig halten. Warum also sollte es einzelne Funktionäre geben, die hier  annonym  und  gezielt einzelne ihnen genehme Informationen streuen? Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die versuchen hier ihre dreckige Wäsche zu waschen?
Ich erwarte von diesen Funktionären, dass wenn sie Fehler, Unzulänglichkeiten oder Probleme erkannt haben, diese auch öffentlich benennen und zusammen mit allen Beteiligten nach Lösungen suchen, statt das AB mit ihnen genehme Häppchen zu füttern und Spekulationen freien Lauf zu geben. Bis Du oder ist die AB-Redaktion da etwa anderer Meinung?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## baal666 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Nein da bin ich genau deiner Meinung...
Der Wunsch wird sich leider so wohl in nächster Zeit nicht erfüllen und dann ist einfach die Frage wie darauf zu reagieren ist.
Und da bin ich dann wieder ganz auf Thomas Linie.
Ich denke das jede Information egal aus welcher Motivation etwas bewegen kann. 
Und ich habe keine Zweifel, dass Thomas da nicht wahllos alles veröffentlicht sondern sich selber auch absichert.
Deswegen mein Hinweis darauf, dass solche anonymen Informationen vielleicht in dem Moment nicht nachvollziehbar sind, in den allermeisten Fällen dann irgendwann aber schon...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Warum also sollte es einzelne Funktionäre geben, die hier annonym und gezielt einzelne ihnen genehme Informationen streuen?



Eigenes Interesse? Grundsätzlich ist es doch so, dass diese Art von Infos aus genau dem persönlichen Interesse des Einzelnen gestreut werden. Dazu instrumentalisiert man Leute seines Vertrauens. Dann lassen diese sich instrumentalisieren- bewusst oder unbewusst. Ist man sich als Empfänger der Information dessen bewusst, kann man für sich entscheiden, ob man diese Info nutzt und weitergibt. Sei es um jemandem Schaden zuzufügen, eigene Interessen zu verfolgen, einfach nur wichtig zu wirken oder um Schaden von anderen abzuwenden.

Des Weiteren gibt es den vertrauensvollen Informationsaustausch. Dieser sollte natürlich nicht veröffentlicht werden. Eine Mischung aus beiden ist dann sicherlich das was hier im AB von Thomas veröffentlicht wird. Der Ein oder Andere unterschätzt Thoma anscheinend immer noch. Er wird nichts veröffentlichen, was nicht geprüft ist... Und das ein Journalist seine Quellen nicht preisgibt- das sollte jeder, der bis 3 zählen kann, wissen. 

Deshalb ist alleine das Verlangen nach der Veröffentlichung der Quelle schon ein lächerlicher und beschämender Versuch, Thomas zur Veröffentlichung zu nötigen und dadurch die Quellen zum versiegen zu bringen...#d. Oder wie kann man sonst ernsthaft danach fragen????


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> *Eigenes Interesse*? Grundsätzlich ist es doch so, dass diese Art von Infos aus genau dem persönlichen Interesse des Einzelnen gestreut werden. *Dazu instrumentalisiert man Leute* seines Vertrauens. Dann lassen diese sich instrumentalisieren- bewusst oder unbewusst. Ist man sich als Empfänger der Information dessen bewusst, kann man für sich entscheiden, ob man diese Info nutzt und weitergibt. *Sei es um jemandem Schaden zuzufügen, eigene Interessen zu verfolgen,* einfach nur wichtig zu wirken oder um Schaden von anderen abzuwenden....



Ja so ähnlich sehe ich die Sache auch. 
Muss halt jeder selbst für sich entscheiden wie er damit umgeht. Und dabei berücksichtigen aus welcher Richtung die Infos kommen.
Ob Thomas seine Quellen preis gibt oder nicht ist mir im Prinzip egal. Keine Ahnung wer ihn hier nötigen sollte. Die Frage an sich, ist aber schon noch erlaubt oder? Denn wenn auch eher rhetorisch gemeint, hilft es beim Verständnis schon aus welcher Richtung die Infos zu kommen scheinen. NDS und andere wie LV Berlin jedenfalls scheinen es nicht nötig zu haben hinter vorgehaltener Hand zu kommunizieren.
Ich denke da ist Thomas auch Manns genug, das selbst zu entschieden und wenn er das will auch zu kommunizieren. Da braucht ihn sicher keiner in Schutz nehmen. Hat er nicht nötig und ich werde da aus verständlichen Gründen auch nicht nachhaken. Also wo ist das Problem?

Aber was mir als Vereinsmitlgid nie egal sein wird ist:



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> *dass die Verbände eine zumeist äußerst schlechte  Informations- und Öffentllichkeitsarbeit fahren und von Transparenz  wenig halten.* Warum also sollte es einzelne Funktionäre geben, die hier   annonym  und  gezielt einzelne ihnen genehme Informationen streuen? Mal  darüber nachgedacht, dass die versuchen hier ihre dreckige Wäsche zu  waschen?
> I*ch erwarte von diesen Funktionären, dass wenn sie Fehler,  Unzulänglichkeiten oder Probleme erkannt haben, diese auch öffentlich  benennen und zusammen mit allen Beteiligten nach Lösungen suchen*, statt  das AB mit ihnen genehme Häppchen zu füttern und Spekulationen freien  Lauf zu geben...



Das mag Dir egal sein, wie die Verbände ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Transparenz sehen, mir aber nicht. 
Ich erwarte dass sie endlich Haltung zeigen und gegenüber ihren zahlenden Mitgliedern aktiv werden statt hinter dem Rücken Infos nach Gutdünken zu verbreiten. Ist an dieser meiner Sicht auf die Dinge irgend etwas falsch? Wäre mir jedenfalls neu. In diesem Standpunkt dachte ich, hätte bislang unter den meisten Diskutanten Konsens geherrscht. Und es wäre der kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner.

Dummerweise ist es aber so, dass jeder, der nicht nicht exakt auf Linie fährt, gleich zu den Verbandtreuen und Nebelkerzenwerfern degradiert wird. Das finde ich wiederum beschämend.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Thomasz, lass uns wider besseres Wissen einfach Nebelkerzen sein:q, ich denke, ich kenne noch nen Kandidaten|wavey:
  Das wirft mich doch nicht um, schade ist nur das Fragen allein schon ausreicht um irgendwelche Lager zu bilden.
 Aber so sind Angler halt.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...
> Das wirft mich doch nicht um, schade ist nur das Fragen allein schon ausreicht um irgendwelche Lager zu bilden...



Ja das denke ich leider auch oft. 
Und damit ist das Thema für mich an dieser Stelle auch erledigt, da es eigentlich nichts mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun hat sondern mit fehlender Transparenz und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und mit intriganten Hinterzimmern?
Also zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und damit ist das Thema für mich an dieser Stelle auch erledigt, da es eigentlich nichts mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun hat sondern mit fehlender Transparenz und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und mit intriganten Hinterzimmern?


 
 Also mit der ganz normalen Vorgehensweise der Verbände- und somit auch mit der Gemeinnützigkeit! Warum? Hätten die über die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit alles vernünftig kommuniziert, bräuchten wir keine Informanten und Spekulationen. Naja, und auch keine Nebelkerzenwerfer... 

 Aber ich glaube schon, dass die sich bei Zeiten zu dem Thema äußern werden. Spätestens wenn der Druck aus den eigenen Reihen zu groß wird...


----------



## Honeyball (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ....Warum also sollte es einzelne Funktionäre geben, die hier  annonym  und  gezielt einzelne ihnen genehme Informationen streuen? Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die versuchen hier ihre dreckige Wäsche zu waschen?
> Ich erwarte von diesen Funktionären, dass wenn sie Fehler, Unzulänglichkeiten oder Probleme erkannt haben, diese auch öffentlich benennen und zusammen mit allen Beteiligten nach Lösungen suchen, statt das AB mit ihnen genehme Häppchen zu füttern und Spekulationen freien Lauf zu geben. Bis Du oder ist die AB-Redaktion da etwa anderer Meinung?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich finde es mehr als interessant, dass auch Du Dich offenbar auf die Suche nach dem anonymen Geheimnisausplauderer begibst. Wer hat denn jemals behauptet, dass hier Informationen von irgendwelchen "Funktionären" an Thomas weitergegeben und veröffentlicht werden? Fehlt Dir oder all den Skeptikern wirklich soviel Fantasie, Schlüsse zu ziehen, dass es ganz viele Informationsquellen geben kann, die zum einen zuverlässig sind zum anderen aber aus ganz vielen Gründen einfach nicht genannt werden können?
Ich bitte doch darum, einfach mal nicht nur zu differenzieren, ob Informationen hier mit oder ohne Quellenangabe veröffentlicht sind, sondern vor allem ob es bisher Informationen gegeben hat, die hier veröffentlicht wurden und sich dann als nachweislich falsch herausgestellt haben. Aus der Antwort auf diese Frage lässt sich weitaus besser auf die Zuverlässigkeit gewisser "Quellen" schließen, als man durch undifferenziertes und unbegründetes Infragestellen von der eigentlichen Information abzulenken in der Lage ist.
Ich schätze die Mehrheit der hier Mitlesenden und Mitschreibenden intelligent genug ein, sich selbst ein Bild über Glaubwürdigkeit oder begründete Zweifel an den Aussagen machen zu können.

Ganz interessant finde ich das Thema "Instrumentalisierung" insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit der auf den ersten Blick durchaus berechtigten Kritik, dass jemand aus den Verbänden, der sich dieses Mittels bedienen würde, um Missstände durch das AB aufzeigen zu lassen, doch eigentlich auch in der Lage sein müsste, dies direkt vorzubringen. Dazu stelle ich nur eine einfache Gegenfrage (und bin damit auch direkt wieder onTopic):
Wenn dem Präsidium des DAFV *aus den eigenen Reihen*(sprich: Verbandsausschuss) Bedenken vorgetragen werden, dass aufgrund von ungeklärter Kontoführung im Zusammenhang mit Wettangelveranstaltungen die Gefahr der Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit drohen könnte, müsste dieses Präsidium dann nicht schleunigst handeln, um die Ursachen dieser Gefahr zu beseitigen, oder ist es aus Sicht der Mehrheit der informierten AB-Leserschaft dann das richtige Verhalten, diese Gefahrenquellen weiter zu behalten und mit aller Kraft zu versuchen, dieses Thema nicht weiter öffentlich diskutieren zu lassen???
Dass da niemand vom DAFV öffentlich und schon gar nicht im einzigen verbandskritischen Medium überhaupt zu Stellung beziehen möchte, kann sicher jeder nachvollziehen, aber dieser Versuch, erstmal heimlich im Hintergrund weiter zu machen und zu hoffen, dass das keiner merkt, ist auch aus Sicht von so manchem Delegierten verständlicherweise nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Das Tragische an der Situation ist doch wohl eher, dass jeder, der da aufzuräumen versucht, gleich als Nestbeschmutzer beschimpft und an den Pranger gestellt wird (vgl. Herr Klasing angesichts seiner kritischen Fragen). 
Soll man so ein mehrheitliches Verhalten im Kreise eines demokratisch zustande gekommenen Gremiums etwa unkommentiert dulden?
Ist nicht jeder Sympathisant der Kritiker aus diesem Gremium geradezu genötigt, nach irgendwelchen anderen Wegen zu suchen, wenn er erkennen muss, dass eine breite selbstherrliche und selbstverliebte Masse sich gegen ihn stellt, wenn er es nur wagen sollte, mal einen Sachverhalt kritisch zu hinterfragen?

Fragt doch spaßeshalber mal Herrn Michael Kuhr, Pressesprecher vom LSFV-SH, was diese breite Masse der Delegierten davon gehalten hat, dass er für seinen Landesverband(!!!) und dessen Forum live aus der Sitzung heraus Ergebnisse und Informationen gepostet hat!!!

Und dann, wenn man diese Fakten gesichtet und bewertet hat, dann kann man ja nochmal ganz vorsichtig darüber nachdenken, wer insgesamt gesehen wohl mehr Glaubwürdigkeit verdient hat, das AB oder dieser Verbandsklüngel!!!


----------



## Blauzahn (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich finde es mehr als interessant, dass auch Du Dich offenbar auf die Suche nach dem anonymen Geheimnisausplauderer begibst. Wer hat denn jemals behauptet, dass hier Informationen von irgendwelchen "Funktionären" an Thomas weitergegeben und veröffentlicht werden? Fehlt Dir oder all den Skeptikern wirklich soviel Fantasie, Schlüsse zu ziehen, dass es ganz viele Informationsquellen geben kann, die zum einen zuverlässig sind zum anderen aber aus ganz vielen Gründen einfach nicht genannt werden können?
> Ich bitte doch darum, einfach mal nicht nur zu differenzieren, ob Informationen hier mit oder ohne Quellenangabe veröffentlicht sind, sondern vor allem ob es bisher Informationen gegeben hat, die hier veröffentlicht wurden und sich dann als nachweislich falsch herausgestellt haben. Aus der Antwort auf diese Frage lässt sich weitaus besser auf die Zuverlässigkeit gewisser "Quellen" schließen, als man durch undifferenziertes und unbegründetes Infragestellen von der eigentlichen Information abzulenken in der Lage ist.
> Ich schätze die Mehrheit der hier Mitlesenden und Mitschreibenden intelligent genug ein, sich selbst ein Bild über Glaubwürdigkeit oder begründete Zweifel an den Aussagen machen zu können.
> 
> ...



Bei allen von dir vorgebrachten Einwänden, gegen die "Sekptiker" der hier stattfindenden Berichterstattung und der "Ehrung" und Lobpreisungen der Informationen hier im AB, sollte man ab und an doch die Motivation, welche hinter diesen Threads/Themen/Berichtersattungen steht - auf Seiten der der Berichterstatter - wie auch der Informationsgeber - hinterfragen dürfen.
Denn erst wenn die Motivation dafür klar definiert ist, kann ein jeder was damit anfangen und nicht nur diejenigen, die andern gern nach dem Mund reden!

Bisher geht es aber hier m.M.n. nur darum, dem Anderen zu beweisen wie dumm/dämlich/deppert/unwissend oder sonstwas er/sie/es sind/ist.

Das bringt überhaupt nicht voran.

Die hier so schlau schreibenden und alles erklärenden Köpfe, sollten, so ihnen denn an einer Änderung etwas liegt, ihr Engagement nicht nur auf selbstverliebte Enthüllungen beschränken und claqueurend ihren Senf beitragen, sondern akzeptieren, dass man sich selbst einbringen muss und dies nicht in einem anonymiserenden Forum ausleben kann, wenn einem an der Sache etwas liegt.
Es kostet (Frei)Zeit, Nerven und oft ist man der ausgelachte Depp....

Gute Nacht

PS: Zudem zweifle ich sehr stark daran, dass es diese Informationen schaffen, das Ziel -> Angeln und Angler als oberste Priorität - zu erreichen. Zu viel geht dadurch verloren. Und sollten es wirklich diejenigen sein, welche jetzt mit "Informationen" aufwarten, die eine Empfehlung des VDSF an das BMF zur Rechtswidrigkeit von Wettkämpfen, unterstützt und ABGENICKT haben, frage ich mich, was die Jungs damals geraucht haben---


----------



## Honeyball (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gemeinnützigkeit im Bundesverband*

Die "Motivation", wie Du es so schön nennst, haben wir des öfteren schon erklärt: Informieren, öffentlich machen, verhindern, dass vertuscht und gemauschelt wird auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit.
Nur was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun???
(Oder gehörst Du jetzt auch zu denen, die sich auf's Ablenken beschränken, weil ihnen die Fakten zur Widerlegung der Aussagen hier fehlen???)



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...
> Und sollten es wirklich diejenigen sein, welche jetzt mit "Informationen" aufwarten, die eine Empfehlung des VDSF an das BMF zur Rechtswidrigkeit von Wettkämpfen, unterstützt und ABGENICKT haben, frage ich mich, was die Jungs damals geraucht haben---


Da sind wir locker einer Meinung!!!
Aber wie schon gesagt, es gibt auch andere Quellen für diese "Informationen" als die, die ständig vermutet und dem AB zugeschrieben werden.

Langsam habe ich fast das Gefühl, als gäbe es auf jeder Delegiertentagung lauter kleine Sherlocks, Miss Marples, Hercules Poirots und James Bonds, die genauestens aufpassen, wer eventuell ein Smartphone bedient und damit das AB mit "Informationen" füttert


----------



## mathei (11. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*



Knispel schrieb:


> sorry - wusste ich nicht. Bei der LV - Kleinstaaterei blickt ja auch keiner mehr durch. Man hätte m.E. auch gleich eine LV - Reform mitmachen sollen, aber das wäre bestimmt noch unmöglicher als einen BV für Angler zuschaffen.



richtig geht mir auch so. erst fusion der lv und dann bv. kein wunder das alle so zerstritten sind.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (16. April 2014)

*AW: DAFV: Ultimatum von LV*

Ihr entäuscht mich ein bisschen. Ich dachte ihr wolltet das BMF anschreiben...


----------



## Koalabaer (26. April 2014)

*AW: Fischvielfaltvergleich besetzte Baggerseen zu Naturseen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass in dieser Nichtanglerpresse Angler über diese Meldung nicht negativ dargestellt werden, damit haben die vom Institut mit dieser kleinen Meldung mehr für Angler erreicht, als alle Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei zusammen in den letzten 30 Jahren...



na ne tolle Backpfeife für viele Kollegen welche viel Zeit und Arbeit eingebracht haben. #6

Schade ist es dann um den Wegfall des DAV ja aber nicht. 

Sollte eigentlich in den Off Topic Thread... aber der ist ja dicht.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Fischvielfaltvergleich besetzte Baggerseen zu Naturseen*

Ich schubs es rüber - und ich habe ja keinem Verband verwehrt, besser für Angler zu arbeiten, ich habe meines Wissens auch nicht verlangt, dass der DAV in den VDSF übertritt und seine Angler verrät.

So breit und nicht negativ wurden Angler aber eben nie wg. einer Meldung des VDSF oder DAV oder gar DAFV in der Presse jemals erwähnt.

Sollte auch Dir zu denken geben........


----------



## Koalabaer (30. April 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich finde es klasse, dass es wieder offizielle Wettangeln in der BRD gibt ! Jetzt müssen nur noch die LV und Vereine das auch wieder ausrichten , denn ist es wieder wie früher zu Kremkus Zeiten ....



Wie sehen es die organisierten  Angler eigentlich?
Sollte der Bundesverband diese Veranstaltungen aus Gründen der Problematik ,,Gemeinnützigkeit der Vereine/Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit''... unterstützen oder eher nicht? 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sharpo (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Wie sehen es die organisierten  Angler eigentlich?
> Sollte der Bundesverband diese Veranstaltungen aus Gründen der Problematik ,,Gemeinnützigkeit der Vereine/Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit''... unterstützen oder eher nicht?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



In "jedem" Verein gibt es Gemeinschaftsangeln (Königsangeln, Anangeln etc.) mit Platzabstecken, Preise etc..
Wenn die Angelvereine, die Mitglieder ehrlich sind, und sich nicht ein X für ein U vormachen kann es nur eine fast 100%ige Zustimmung für "Wettfischen" geben.
Es geht nämlich "nur" um Platzierungen, um Pokale um Sachpreise.
Ohne die, gebe es so gut wie Königsangeln etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Wie sehen es die organisierten  Angler eigentlich?
> Sollte der Bundesverband diese Veranstaltungen aus Gründen der Problematik ,,Gemeinnützigkeit der Vereine/Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit''... unterstützen oder eher nicht?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg




Mit dem einstimmigen Übertritt in den VDSF ohne vorher festzuschreiben, dass man sich mit den Behörden/Ministerien in Verbindung setzt, um das auch finanzrechtlich wieder in Ordnung zu bringen, ohne weiter damit die Gemeinnützigkeit zu gefährden, hat der Ex-DAV aber willentlich und wissentlich die bisherige VDSF-Linie (nichts zu tun) mit übernommen.

Damit ist das der Ausdruck des Willens der Mehrheit der Delegierten und Funktionäre ALLER organisierten Angelfischer, das genau so zu wollen - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, hiess das ja. 
Und damit auch der Wille der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer .....

Um damit, mit den weiterhin trotzdem stattfindenden Veranstaltungen auf Bundes-, Landes- und Vereinsebene, die Gemeinnützigkeit des Bundesverbandes, der Landes- und Spezialverbände, sowie der Vereine der organisierten Angelfischer, zu gefährden.

Wir werden sehen, wohin das führt..............

*Aber:*
Weder hätte die Ignoranz der VDSF-LV/BV, noch das mauscheln der DAV-LV/BV wie vor der (Kon)Fusion ein für Angler oder organisierte Angelfischer positive(re)s Ergebnis gebracht.

Dazu hätten die sich *vor der (Kon)Fusion* einigen und einen zielführenden Plan beschliessen müssen...

So müssen die organisierten Angelfischer nun ausbaden, dass die LV unfähig waren, eine vernünftige Fusion mit vernünftigen Richtlinien und Zielen, gesicherten Finanzen (ohne dubiose Konten) und vernünftigem Personal hinzukriegen.



Nicht organisierten Anglern ist das eh wurscht, die fahren schon lange nur noch ins Ausland zu Veranstaltungen bzw. sind national nicht bedroht, den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit zu verlieren, da eh nicht gemeinnützig organisiert...



Das einzige, was sinnvoll wäre, wäre eine Absage aller nicht von den Finanzbehörden vorher genehmigten Veranstaltungen!

Und zwar bis der BV (die das ja auch verbockt haben) der Zeit angepasstere, anglerfreundlichere Regularien mit Ministerien und Behörden ausgehandelt und bestätigt bekommen hat.


So wie jetzt fahren sie mit diesen Veranstaltungen aber offenen Auges die gesamte organisierte Angelfischerei an die Wand, nur um vermeintlich noch mehr internen Streit vermeiden zu können - was augenscheinlich aber ja eh nicht klappt..........


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn die Angelvereine, die Mitglieder ehrlich sind, und sich nicht ein X für ein U vormachen kann es nur eine fast 100%ige Zustimmung für "Wettfischen" geben.



da stimme ich dir zu. #6
wenn ich jedoch in einigen Foren die Diskussion über C&R, Setzkescherbenutzung etc. verfolge... bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.

@Thomas
hast ja Recht. 

aber... der überwiegende Teil in unserem Verein hatte je Interesse an Fragen der Folgen der ,,Übernahme'' und wird dies auch weiterhin nicht haben. Traurig aber war!
Daher sehe ich deine Argumentation ein wenig anders. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> aber... der überwiegende Teil in unserem Verein hatte je Interesse an Fragen der Folgen der ,,Übernahme'' und wird dies auch weiterhin nicht haben.


Umso schlimmer, wenn sie dann von ihren Funktionären und Delegierten so verraten wurden.

Nun kriegen sie, was sie dafür verdient haben.........



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Thomas
> hast ja Recht.



Danke ;-))))


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun kriegen sie, was sie dafür verdient haben.........



...auch die Nichtorganisierten bekommen die volle Breitseite.
Was zeigt uns das? ...rein in die Vereine und mitmischen( so man den überhaupt Zeit dafür hat)!

PS: wir entfernen uns vom eigentlichen Thema.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Da glaube ich nicht mehr dran - zerschlagen und dann was Neues ist zielführender (auferstanden aus Ruinen oder so...).

Man kriegt keinen toten Gaul (= DAFV) mehr zum rennen, egal wie viel Hafer (= Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer) man dem ins tote Maul zu stopfen versucht..

Und verkackt haben das die LV, die das alles so dilettantisch wollten, zugelassen oder gar aktiv gefördert haben.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ..
> 
> PS: wir entfernen uns vom eigentlichen Thema.
> 
> ...


So ischs.........


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da glaube ich nicht mehr dran - zerschlagen und dann was Neues ist zielführender (auferstanden aus Ruinen oder so...).



mit genau den organisierten Anglern welche schon die ganze Scheixxe zu verantworten haben. Sorry Thomas... aber andere Angler haben wir leider nicht!

Berichten,Aufklären... alles richtig. Die organisierten Angler mitnehmen!

PS: du haust selbst den organisierten Anglern eins um die Ohren, welche eigentlich deiner Argumentation folgen!

PS: sorry fürs Off Topic. Schiebs irgendwo hin. Danke dafür.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Erstens:
Natürlich gibts auch viele andere Angler..
ca. 3, 3 Millionen.
Organisiert davon als Angelfischer im DAFV noch ca. 640.000 momentan...

Verbände und Vereine habens ja bisher gut geschafft, Angler zu vertreiben - man siehts an der bundesweit immer weiter abnehmenden Zahl organisierter Angelfischer bei insgesamt steigender Anglerzahl...

Und wären nicht viele Angler gezwungen, wegen der Gewässer in Vereinen/Verbänden zu sein, gäbs noch viel weniger organisierte Angelfischer - den Scheixx tut sich doch kaum ein Angler freiwillig oder aus Überzeugung an.

Das Problem sind auch nicht organisierten Angelfischer per se, die ja auch nur angeln wollen..

Sondern deren Funktionäre, Delegierte und Angestellte in den LV, die das alles versaut haben und die zusammen diesen untauglichen Bundesverband installiert haben und weiter bezahlen.....

Und das ganze Elend zeigt sich beispielhaft am Thema "Wettangeln" hier eben.

Und das löst man nicht, indem man mehr Angler zum bezahlen und schweigen bringt, indem man organisierte Angelfischer aus ihnen macht.

Sondern durch zerschlagen solch anglerfeindlicher Strukturen, damit wenigstens die Chance (und sei sie noch so klein), besteht auf etwas Vernünftige(re)s..

Was ich beim DAFV eben nicht mehr sehe - bestes Beispiel das Thema "Wettangeln" hier und der inkompetente Umgang vom DAFV und seinen Landesverbänden mit dem Thema, die damit riskieren, die organisierte Angelfischerei komplett an die Wand zu fahren.....


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern durch zerschlagen solch anglerfeindlicher Strukturen, damit wenigstens die Chance (und sei sie noch so klein), besteht auf etwas Vernünftige(re)s..



Thomas, ich verstehe dich! Aber:
Warum sollte da etwas super modernes, fortschrittliches ,,Neues'' entstehen?


Wir brauchen die ,,organisierten'' Angler! Diese zu überzeugen ,wie wichtig ein Bundesverband ist... und mitzunehmen auf diesem Weg sollte das Ziel sein!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich bemühe nochmals das Pferdebeispiel:
Was ist sinnvoller?

1.:
Einen totkranken oder bereits toten Gaul weiter zu pflegen und zu füttern, weil man hofft, der schafft noch ein paar Schritte?
Und man damit auch Geld und Arbeitskraft für einen sinnvollen Neuanfang mit anderen Pferden vergeudet..

Oder 
2.: 
Geld und Arbeitskraft bündeln, um ein junges Pferd zu trainieren und einzureiten, um damit schneller und besser eine weitere Strecke zu schaffen?

Dein Weg scheint der erste zu sein - kann man so wollen..

Ich will trotzdem den zweiten..............


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bemühe nochmals das Pferdebeispiel:
> Was ist sinnvoller?
> 
> 1.:
> ...


aber ihr prügelt auch das zweite zu Tode wenn es nicht macht was ihr wollt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> aber ihr prügelt auch das zweite zu Tode wenn es nicht macht was ihr wollt


Mit Sicherheit wäre das der richtige Weg - weils dann auch wieder der falsche Gaul gewesen war.....


----------



## Sharpo (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Also, wenn S.Q. und deren Kollegen es mit dem DSAV ernst meinen und wie im anderen Forum geschrieben ein jeder Mitglied werden kann...
Da kann ich jeden nur anraten dort Mitglied zu werden. Direkteren Einfluss auf den DAFV wird man nirgends erhalten.
Dies wäre ein gutes Sprachrohr auch für die "Nichtorganisierten Angler".

Zwar besteht kein Mitspracherecht auf Landeseben, aber wenn der DSAV bzw. deren Mitglieder es geschickt anstellen, könnte daraus mehr werden als nur ein Bundesverband im DAFV.

Meine Meinung...


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit wäre das der richtige Weg - weils dann auch wieder der falsche Gaul gewesen war.....



Welcher Weg wäre denn der richtige? Deiner? 

Wie ich schon sagte: wir müssen die Angler mitnehmen!

Eine geschlossene Gemeinschaft der Angler sollte es sein!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: wir müssen die Angler mitnehmen!


Bin ich dabei.

Machen die Verbände ja aber nicht........

Und eine geschlossene Gemeinschaft kriegst Du aber nicht, wenn Du wie die LV und der BV immer mindestens einen Teil Angler ausgrenzt.

Nachtangeln, Schleppangeln, Wett/Gemeinschafts/Hegeangeln, Abknüppelpflicht, angeln nur zur Ernährung oder Hege, und, und, und.........

Nur die Verbände, die GEGEN solche anglerfeindlichen Ge- und  Verbote kämpfen (weil der, ders nicht will, MUSS es ja nicht. Die, die das aber wollen, KÖNNEN es dann) kann man überhaupt als Angler akzeptieren.

Und das sehe ich nur bei ganz wenigen LV in Ansätzen (die auch meist keine Mehrheit kriegen), ansonsten trottet der organisierte Angelfischer brav seinem blind abnickenden Funktionär und Delegierten hinterher, bis normales Angeln vollends unmöglich gemacht wurde in Deutschland.

Du kannst nicht verlangen, dass Angler zusammen mit organisierten Angelfischern versuchen, einen verrottenden Gaul (BV wie LV)  wieder zu beleben....

Die Angler, gerade der Nachwuchs, lassen sich so nicht mehr gängeln wie die organisierten Angelfischer. 
Die gehen ins benachbarte Ausland, angeln nur noch im Urlaub oder wenden alles Verbotene schlicht weiter an, bis sie dann mal erwischt werden..

Und teilweise - *wie hier beim Thema Wettangeln* - riskiert dann der DAFV durch sein inkompetentes (Nicht)Handeln, dass die organisierte Angelfischerei komplett an die Wand gefahren wird  ...

Den alte Damen und Herren da oben ists eh wurscht - die danken dann halt ab, wenns nix mehr zu holen gibt, und gehen in ihren "wohlverdienten" "Ehren"Amtsruhestand...........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Welcher Weg wäre denn der richtige? Deiner?
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte: wir müssen die Angler mitnehmen!
> 
> Eine geschlossene Gemeinschaft der Angler sollte es sein!



Richtig..aber was nutzt dir das,wenn BV /LV die Interessen dieser Gemeinschaft am Arxxx vorbeigehen?


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei.
> 
> 
> Die Angler, gerade der Nachwuchs, lassen sich so nicht mehr gängeln wie die organisierten Angelfischer.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Um hier zu mehr Durchsetzungsmacht mit Hilfe von neuen Partnern zu kommen, müsste sich allerdings der DAFV inhaltlich vom Vorschriftenmacher zum Vorschriftenvermeider entwickeln, zu einem echten Anwalt anglerischer Interessen.



Womit wir wieder am Anfang der Fusion wären. Genau das ist eine der Kernaufgaben eines Verbandes, was aber schlichtweg ignoriert wurde und wird. 
Das Ausweichen vor Konfrontationen durch Verbote ist einfacher und weniger aufwendig, als berechtigte Interessen gegen Wiederstände zu verteidigen.

So geschehen u.a. auch hinsichtlich des Wettfischens.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ich wusste nicht wo ich es rein packen sollte....


Aber ich denke zum Thema Wettangeln usw. könnte es passen. Habe einen Auszug aus einem anderen Forum zum Thema DSAF gefunden...


Nun dürft ihr euch gedanken machen, ob es das ist, was wir Angler brauchen oder nicht... ich bin da eher gespalten.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

[edit by Admin]


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ooooch Leute, ihr wisst doch:
Keine fremden Texte hier einfügen, nur verlinken.

Habe ich hier schon gemacht (letzter Absatz) und auf diese Eintragung hingewiesen..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4118815#post4118815


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

@ Thomas,


sorry.... darf ich denn andere Foren verlinken?


*Edit: Ah  - ok also ist verlinken (auch andere Foren erlaubt). Hat sich erledigt


----------



## smithie (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hier wird viel von "Basis mitnehmen" o.ä. geschrieben.

Wer kennt denn die Meinung der Basis? Eigentlich keiner.

Die Funktionäre sagen "es sagt ja keiner was in einer offiziellen Veranstaltung gegen uns, also ist das, was wir machen, die Mehrheitsmeinung".

Auf der andere Seite mehren sich Stimmen, die mit dem Verband, Funktionären, etc. nicht einverstanden sind. Geht mir ja genauso, dass ich etliche Dinge anders machen würde, wäre ich gefragt.

Nichts desto trotz kann ich, wie sehr ich auch davon überzeugt bin, nichts auf die Mehrheit der Angler implizieren.

Die Aufgabe wäre also doch mal, die Meinung der Basis einzuholen.
Könnte eine Mammutaufgabe sein, bei der Verbanspolitikverdrossenheit.
Und genau das macht es den Verbänden ja so einfach zu sagen: "wenn keiner was dagegen sagt, sind alle für uns (und die paar, die was sagen, sind die Minderheit, verglichen mit denen, denen man schweigendes Zustimmen unterstellt).


----------



## buttweisser (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was heißt denn: "Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, dem Wunsch der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer entsprechend, die ja genau diesen Verband  mit diesem Personal, den elenden Finanzen, ohne Inhalte und dieser  "Arbeit"sweise (mir fällts immer schwer, da ernsthaft von "Arbeit" zu  schreiben) so wollten, wählten und klaglos immer weiter  finanzieren........."

Es war doch nicht die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer die diesen Verband wollten, sondern die Funktionäre der Angler wollten diesen Verband. Es muß doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, daß die Basis gar nicht zur Fusion gefragt wurde. Das ist Demokratie genau wie in der Politik, die Demokratie der "Führungslumpen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Basis wählt aber weiterhin die Delegierten und Funktionäre in die Landesverbände, die das ja im Bundesverband dann so entscheiden - sonst würden sie die ja nicht wählen, oder??

Also wollen die das so......


----------



## Honeyball (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



buttweisser schrieb:


> ...
> Es war doch nicht die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer die diesen Verband wollten, sondern die Funktionäre der Angler wollten diesen Verband. Es muß doch mittlerweile bekannt sein, daß die Basis gar nicht zur Fusion gefragt wurde. Das ist Demokratie genau wie in der Politik, die Demokratie der "Führungslumpen".



Äääh ja, ganz genau!!!! Und ganz genau darum geht es ja auch, um diese "Führungslumpen". (netter Ausdruck übrigens#6)

Nur solange das hier offiziell anzunehmen ist:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Basis wählt aber weiterhin die Delegierten und Funktionäre in die Landesverbände, die das ja im Bundesverband dann so entscheiden - sonst würden sie die ja nicht wählen, oder??
> 
> Also wollen die das so......


und damit das überall weit verbreitete Abnickertum zu einem "Wählen" hochstilisiert wird, können diese "Führungslumpen" still schweigend genau das machen, was sie wollen und was in glasklar ihrem persönlichen Interesse steht, auch wenn die "wählende" Mehrheit das eigentlich gar nicht gewollt hat.

Oder zusammengefasst: Dieser Verbandsfisch stinkt eben nicht nur am Kopf sondern genauso sehr am Ar...:m

Schaun wir doch mal was passiert, wenn die angekündigte und überlebensnotwendige Beitragserhöhung zur Debatte steht und dann einer der Landesverbandsdelegierten die Fragen nach den noch immer nicht abschließend veröffentlichten Bilanzen aus 2013 und den immer noch nicht geklärten Konten und Kontenbewegungen und dem Sinn und Zweck der autarken Geschäftsstellen in Berlin und Offenbach mit den aus diesen Geldern bezahlten Geschäftsführern erneut stellt.
Ich möchte fast wetten, dass der dann wieder genauso niedergemacht und persönlich angegriffen wird wie bei den letzten Malen


...und ändern wird sich auch dann nichts sondern erst, wenn die Insolvenz unvermeidbar ist#6


----------



## dieteraalland (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Basis wählt aber weiterhin die Delegierten und Funktionäre in die Landesverbände, die das ja im Bundesverband dann so entscheiden - sonst würden sie die ja nicht wählen, oder??
> 
> Also wollen die das so......


 
 90% der Basis hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Wahl der Delegierten das wird unter den Vereinsvorständen auf Bezirksebene Ausgekungelt. Zudem ist die Interesse des gemeinen Anglers nicht all zu groß sich zu engagieren, siehe die Teilnehmerzahl der Jhvs. bei den Vereinen, 15-20% sind schon ein guter Schnitt. Dann werden in einer oder
  anderthalb Std. 10-15 Tops. durchgepeitscht und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden wenn sie kein Amt aufgedrängt bekommen haben. So sieht es leider aus bei den Vereinen. 
 Da braucht sich niemand zu wundern wenn die Führungsmannschaft macht was sie will. Dann kommt so was raus, wie diese (Kon)fusion zweier Verbände.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> 90% der Basis hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Wahl der Delegierten das wird unter den Vereinsvorständen auf Bezirksebene Ausgekungelt. Zudem ist die Interesse des gemeinen Anglers nicht all zu groß sich zu engagieren, siehe die Teilnehmerzahl der Jhvs. bei den Vereinen, 15-20% sind schon ein guter Schnitt. Dann werden in einer oder
> anderthalb Std. 10-15 Tops. durchgepeitscht und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden wenn sie kein Amt aufgedrängt bekommen haben. So sieht es leider aus bei den Vereinen.
> Da braucht sich niemand zu wundern wenn die Führungsmannschaft macht was sie will. Dann kommt so was raus, wie diese (Kon)fusion zweier Verbände.




Liegt meines erachtens aber an der "herausragenden" Informationspolitik in den Vereinen bzw. deren Mitnahme der Mitglieder.
Um Mitglieder zu Versammlungen zu lotsen muss man als Vorstand auch Material liefern.
Desweiteren muss man Diskussionen zulassen und andere Meinungen akzeptieren und auch Kritik annehmen können.

Aber leider spielen sich viele Vorstände als Diktator auf ...


----------



## Jose (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Liegt meines erachtens aber an der "herausragenden" Informationspolitik in den Vereinen bzw. deren Mitnahme der Mitglieder.
> Um Mitglieder zu Versammlungen zu lotsen ...



sicher, ein idealer verein informiert usw. usw., hat es aber überhaupt nicht nötig, "mitglieder zu lotsen", weil nämlich der ideale verein aus engagierten und interessierten mitgliedern besteht.

gerade heruntergebrochen liegt die ganze misere an der bräsigkeit der einzelnen mitglieder, dem stimmvieh, das nie die stimme erhebt.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo,

ich verfolge jetzt das Thema seit 18 Monaten und es liegt für mich klar auf der Hand:

Solange nicht eine Interessengruppe das Ruder rumsponsern will, solange werden die Lemminge den Ruf der Ufers folgen.

Im Klartext -> 

- die Lemminge (der Angler) wird nicht aktiv
- erst wenn der deutsche Markt der Equipmentanbieter ihre Pfründe schwinden sehen ... dann wird Bewegung in das Thema kommen.

Leider ....aber das wird dann vom Markt und seinen Interessenvertreter geregelt.

...oder der Markt ist zu unwichtig....gerade im globalen Umfeld 

Naja..... einfach ermüdend

VG


----------



## smithie (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Liegt meines erachtens aber an der "herausragenden" Informationspolitik in den Vereinen bzw. deren Mitnahme der Mitglieder.
> Um Mitglieder zu Versammlungen zu lotsen muss man als Vorstand auch Material liefern.


Was macht das für einen Unterschied, ob 20%, 50% oder 100% der Mitglieder dort sind?
Das hat 0,0 Einfluss auf die Delegierten, welche verantwortlich sind für den Bundesverband.
Ich sage dazu, dass ich hier für Bayern spreche.

Die "Nahrungskette" ist:
Vereinsmitglied 
-> Vereinsvorstand 
-> Landkreisvertreter (=Mitglied im Hauptausschuss des jew. Bezirksverbandes, hat Beratungsrecht gegenüber dem Bezirksverband, hat aber keine satzungsgem. Mitbestimmung inhaltlicher Art [abgesehen von großen Investitionen])
-> Präsidium (Bezirksverband)
-> die Delegierten für die Hauptversammlung des Landesverbandes werden mehr oder weniger willkürlich auf Nachfrage/Zuruf/Angebot bei der Hauptversammlung des Bezirksverbandes nominiert - keine Wahl.
-> Präsidium (Landesverband)


Für mich heißt das nur eines: die Meinung des Vereinsmitglieds, selbst eines Vereinsvorstands oder Hauptausschussmitglied ist für den Landesverband - und damit für den Bundesverband - völlig irrelevant.
Ich behaupte sogar weiterhin, dass kein Delegierter (Bezirk -> Land) Mehrheiten an der Basis, also der Vereine, hinter sich hat, geschweige denn deren Meinung vertritt.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Jose schrieb:


> sicher, ein idealer verein informiert usw. usw., hat es aber überhaupt nicht nötig, "mitglieder zu lotsen", weil nämlich der ideale verein aus engagierten und interessierten mitgliedern besteht.
> 
> gerade heruntergebrochen liegt die ganze misere an der bräsigkeit der einzelnen mitglieder, dem stimmvieh, das nie die stimme erhebt.




Naja, auch.
Da kommen wir dann wieder zu dem Punkt "Machs selbst".

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sehr wohl engagierte Mitglieder gibt. Diese aber oftmals vom alten Vorstand ausgebremst und oder auch gemobbt bzw. denen nahe gelegt wird den Verein zu verlassen werden.
Das geht schon los wenn man Einblick in die Mitgliederliste haben möchte um für sein Anliegen eine Mehrheit zu schaffen.

Und dieses Problem zieht sich von den Angelvereinen bis zu den dem DAFV hinauf.

Legt man sich mit denen an, kann es ungemütlich werden.

Edit:
Aber für was soll man sich Interessieren wenn vom Vorstand null Informationen kommen?
Manche wussten ja nicht mal, dass es eine Fusion VDSF u. DAV gab.
Soll man nach Luftschlössern fragen?
Nicht jeder ist gewillt das Internet zu benutzen. Nicht jeder gammelt in Foren ab um sich zu informieren und zu diskutieren.

Und schon gar nicht ist ein jeder auf Krawall mit dem Vorstand oder mit anderen Angelkollegen aus.

Hätte es das Internet schon in den 70iger/ 80igern gegeben, dann gebe es wahrscheinlich dieses Scheixxe nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



smithie schrieb:


> Was macht das für einen Unterschied, ob 20%, 50% oder 100% der Mitglieder dort sind?
> Das hat 0,0 Einfluss auf die Delegierten, welche verantwortlich sind für den Bundesverband.
> Ich sage dazu, dass ich hier für Bayern spreche.
> 
> ...




Nein, irrelevant nicht. Nur eine Stimme von vielen.
Sicherlich muss der Vorsitzende des Angelvereins auch dort für seine Ideen Mitstreiter gewinnen.
Problematisch. Besonders dann wenn vom LV nicht ausreichend informiert wird und dieser wenig Diskussionen zu lässt.
Ich sagte es auch schon mal..
Welcher Angler evtl. noch rhetorisch weniger begabt legt sich bei einer Versammlung mit dem DR. XYZ (GF von Verband ABC) an?

In der Tat läuft die Einflussnahme von uns organisierten Anglern auf Grund der Strukturen im Anglerverband tendenziell gegen null.

Im Grunde muss man hier an zu vielen Fronten kämpfen um etwas zu ändern.
Nach oben hin (LV und DAFV)  und auch in Richtnung der Angler.
Wer von den Anglern, die voll im Saft stehen können das?


Ich persönlich bin schon heiss wie Frittenfett auf den DSAV.
Wenn es stimmt was S.Q. im anderen Forum äusserte, jeder könne Mitglied werden...
Ein direkteres Mitspracherecht im DAFV kann man derzeit nicht bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In vielen LV sieht es aber auch nicht grundlegend besser aus.
> Sicherlich kann man da auf Grund des Landesrechts mehr erreichen, aber die internen Strukturen sind die selben.
> Genauso undemokratisch und träge.
> 
> ...


Sag ich doch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein komplett verrottetes System von unten nach oben....


----------



## Sharpo (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch:



|supergri

Ich hatte es eigentlich wieder gelöscht. Passte nicht zum Kommentar von Brotfisch.

Ich finde der ganze Laden ist eine Selbstbeweihräucherungskiste.
Da müssen einige Leute wahrlich viel Zeit oder  Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben oder als Delegierter ziemlich gut abkassieren können.
In meinem Verband kamen die meisten Mitglieder auch nur wegen dem Mittagessen, danach setzte das grosse Flüchten ein.

Man sieht ja am Aktuellen Newsletter wie wichtig der DAFV auf Bundesebene ist.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo,

mal eine ernstgemeinte Frage an die langjährigen Kritiker hier:

Hat sich denn in den letzten Jahren überhaupt, und wenn nur ansatzweise, an der Basis gebessert ?? 

Sind Tendenzen zu erkennen, dass der deutsche Angelmichel nicht als Lemming untergeht ??

Oder begleitet das AB den langsamen Todeskampf der deutschen Angel- und Sportfischerei als aufmerksamer Protokollant?!


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine ernstgemeinte Frage an die langjährigen Kritiker hier:
> 
> ...



Die Frage muss sich jeder selbst stellen und nicht nur auf die  Tätigkeit anderer hoffen und warten.
Denn wenn ein jeder auf den anderen wartet -> "mach du ma", kann sich nüscht ändern.

Egal wie und egal was, jeder kann was tun und sich einbringen.
Wenn man sich jedoch nur auf ellenlange Diskussionsfäden im Sessel vorm PC konzentriert und meint sich so einbzuringen, kann auch gleich schon Schaufel und Besen holen, um den Scherbenhaufen wegzumachen.

Frohes "virtuelles Weitersterben" |wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Die Anglerbasis schwingt sich aber nicht zur Führung auf.
Wenn diverse Leute meinen den Häuptling spielen zu müssen, dann aber bitte auch richtig und nicht nur die Federn als Kopfschmuck tragen und bei der Basis abkassieren.

Zum Angeln brauch ich den DAFV nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hat sich denn in den letzten Jahren überhaupt, und wenn nur ansatzweise, an der Basis gebessert ??


nein



Wegberger schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Oder begleitet das AB den langsamen Todeskampf der deutschen Angel- und Sportfischerei als aufmerksamer Protokollant?!


Bin am überlegen, aktive Sterbehilfe für die organisierte Angefischerei zu leisten, damit wenigstens Angler noch eine Chance haben..


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum Angeln brauch ich den DAFV nicht.



Ich, so wie er sich jetzt aufgestellt hat, auch nicht.... |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Dann hilf, den DAFV und die diese Trümmertruppe weiter stützenden LV zu beerdigen, bevor sie für Angler noch mehr Schaden anrichten....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn man sich jedoch nur auf ellenlange Diskussionsfäden im Sessel vorm PC konzentriert und meint sich so einbzuringen, kann auch gleich schon Schaufel und Besen holen, um den Scherbenhaufen wegzumachen.
> 
> Frohes "virtuelles Weitersterben" |wavey:


 
 Ich habe hier eine Grabschaufel neben meinem PC...:m


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wieso soll ich helfen ?

Ihr habt das doch alles im Griff,
das ist euer Spiel, nicht meins |wavey:

Ich konzentriere mich lieber (und dabei wiederhole ich mich gern)
auf Veränderungen von unten...
und wenn ich sehe was bisher auf regionaler Ebene bewirkt wurde, stehe ich auch ohne Dach (welches bei der geplanten Beitragserhöhung eh davonfliegt) zukünftig nicht im Regen 

PS:
Der Unterschied zwischen dem "richtigen" und dem "falschen" Angler ist der, dass einer von Beiden auf eine Lieferung wartet, die er vor Jahren schon "aufgegeben hat".


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ein toter Gaul wie der DAFV braucht einen Metzger und keinen Trainer - mehr als Salami oder Lasagne kannste nicht draus machen.

Du kannst natürlich weiter versuchen, nen toten Gaul zum Rennpferd zu machen.

Viel Spaß dabei, den Totengräbern des Angelns zu helfen, dem DAFV und die den DAFV stützenden LV.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein toter Gaul wie der DAFV braucht einen Metzger und keinen Trainer - mehr als Salami oder Lasagne kannste nicht draus machen.
> 
> Du kannst natürlich weiter versuchen, nen toten Gaul zum Rennpferd zu machen.
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei, den Totengräbern des Angelns zu helfen, dem DAFV und die den DAFV stützenden LV.





> Der Unterschied zwischen dem "richtigen" und dem "falschen" Angler ist  der, dass einer von Beiden auf eine Lieferung wartet, die er vor Jahren  schon "aufgegeben hat".


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Es gibt keine "richtigen" oder "falschen" Angler.

Es gibt nur Angler, dazu Fischer und Angelfischer:

Angeln:
Der Versuch in der Freizeit und/oder zur Entspannung Fische mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder zu fangen.

Fischen:
Fischfang mit allen möglichen Fangmitteln zum Verzehr.......

Angelfischen:
Elender Kunstbegriff von "denen da oben" und Wissenschaftlern aus  dem Elfenbeinturm..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=284900

Aber jeder setzt sich ja zu denen, bei denen er sich wohl fühlt - ich würde mich in einem anglerfeindlichen DAFV-LV nicht wohl fühlen, wohin Du Dich setzt, bleibt ja Dir überlassen..

Dass bei über 3 Millionen Anglern gerade mal real ca. 500.000 Menschen davon im DAFV organisiert sind (angegeben von den LV 640.000, viele Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften), das sollte schon jedem Totengräber des Angelns aus dem DAFV zeigen, dass sie vielleicht ihre organisierten Angelfischer weiter be********n können, aber Angler schon lange nicht mehr ansatzweise erreichen.....


----------



## Zoddl (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur Angler, dazu Fischer und Angelfischer...


... und das Rindvieh, das finanziell für Pacht und Materialeinsatz aufkommt. Das haste vergessen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das bezahlt ja jeder an die Bewirtschafter, ob Angler, Fischer oder Angelfischer, mit seiner Karte.
So what?


----------



## Zoddl (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Je nach Bedarf, Attraktivität des Gewässers bzw Freizeit oder Erholungsdrang.
Oder investierst du bereits jetzt per Erlaubniskarte in ein Gewässer, das sich erst wieder zum "attraktiven Forellenbach" entwickeln muss?

Nem Schwaben würde ich das zumindest nicht zutrauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Muss ich auch weder als Angler, Fischer oder Angelfischer - das ist Sache der Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber jeder setzt sich ja zu denen, bei denen er sich wohl fühlt - ich würde mich in einem anglerfeindlichen DAFV-LV nicht wohl fühlen, wohin Du Dich setzt, bleibt ja Dir überlassen..



Ich setze mich zu denen, denen etwas am Angeln, so wie ich es verstehe und praktiziere, liegt
und mir ist es egal
was wer wo schreibt, denkt und tut, 
ich werde weiter dort sitzen.
So hat halt jeder seinen Platz...

Und
ich werde mich nie zu denen setzen, bei denen ein Eisvogel (aus Angst vor einer Gewässersperrung) zu einem "bunten Papagei" mutiert.

PS:
Der "falsche" und "richtige" Angler stammt übrigens nicht von mir, sondern ist, lieber Thomas, von dir desöfteren hier niedergeschrieben.

So what?

Ihr habts verpennt:



> Der Unterschied zwischen dem "richtigen" und dem "falschen" Angler ist  der, dass einer von Beiden auf eine Lieferung wartet, die er vor Jahren  schon "aufgegeben hat".


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das stimmt nicht.
Ich hab nur unterschieden zwischen richtigen Anglern und Angelfischern...

Tue ich weiterhin, die einen wollen angeln, die Angelfischer tragen das Angeln zu Grabe.

Organisierte Angelfischer, die organisiert sind, weil sie sonst nicht angeln können - also dazu gezwungen sind - können durchaus auch Angler sein..

Wer da aber freiweillig mitmacht, bleibt Totengräber des Angelns, wie man an der praktischen "Arbeit" des DAFV ja sehen kann.


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wenn ich das hier so richtig verfolge (ihr könnt mich gern berichtigen) sind von den hier rege schreibenden doch eh 95% die keinem Verband zugehörig sind und auch deshalb keine Beiträge an diese bezahlen. Dann frage ich mich warum ihr hier so nen Aufstand macht?? Lasst die Leuts doch machen was se wollen!! |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Weil die sich auch bei Anglern einmischen - und alle drunter leiden, ob sie Beiträge zahlen oder nicht - muss man das Treiben dieser Anglerfeinde eben öffentlich machen.

Würden die organisierten Angelfischer nur unter sich bleiben und sich nicht auch noch entweder inkompetent oder anglerfeindlich in die Gesetzgebung für Angler einmischen, könnten die meinetwegen treiben was sie wollen...

Ist ja aber hier nicht das Thema..


----------



## Sharpo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so richtig verfolge (ihr könnt mich gern berichtigen) sind von den hier rege schreibenden doch eh 95% die keinem Verband zugehörig sind und auch deshalb keine Beiträge an diese bezahlen. Dann frage ich mich warum ihr hier so nen Aufstand macht?? Lasst die Leuts doch machen was se wollen!! |uhoh:




Ich denke da liegst du falsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Am Montag ging auch die Einladung raus zur Hauptversammlung des DAFV am 15. November im Holiday Inn in Berlin.

Interessant die Mitgliederstärke, da ist der VFG Baden-Württemberg noch aufgeführt, die ja eigentlich laut ihrer Seite (Protokoll deren HV) gekündigt haben...

Muss ich aber alles noch durchackern..


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Puh, schon wieder Berlin!?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Wo nix rauskommt, ist doch wurscht, oder??


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Aber was nach Berlin reinkommt, das ist meine Sorge....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Der war gut ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke da liegst du falsch.



Aber sowas von..
Aber selbst wenn es überwiegend unorganisierte Schreiber wären..mir sind 10 wache Unorganisierte lieber als 100 organisierte Schlafmützen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich gehöre zu den organisierten und würde mich nicht als Schlafmütze bezeichnen |supergri


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Für mich ist es ziemlich egal, ob jemand organisiert ist oder nicht. Und Unorganisierte sind erst einmal nicht schlechter oder besser als Organisierte. Gründe für eine Mitgliedschaft könnenn so vielfältig sein wie für einen Austritt.

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch, welche Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten bestehen. Die sind naturgemäß für Mitglieder größer als für Nichtmitglieder. Das ist auch ok. Was aber kann man einbringen im DAFV als Mitglied? Man wird da ja recht schnell auf die unbesetzten (unbeliebten) Positionen im Vereinsvorstand verwiesen. Daran ist schlimm, dass das die einzige Möglichkeit sein soll. Einzelmitglieder haben kaum  Chancen, sich einzubringen. Daher wäre es sinnvoll, wenn der DAFV und seine Gliederungen über ihr Angebot an die Mitglieder und ggf. über neue Beteiligungsformen nachdenken. Das wird aber auf lange Sicht nicht passieren, da man ja bereits bei den Aufräumarbeiten des Fusionsschutts stecken bleibt.
Eins aber muss klar sein: Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich in einer Gliederung des ehem. DAV oder in einer solchen des ehem. VDSF Mitglied bin. Preis und Leistung stehen da in keinem Vergleich. So lange das so ist, wird man auch keine innere Einheit der deutschen Angler herstellen - und wenn man fünfmal fusioniert. Und man wird auch - von Wiedereintritten ausgebüxter Landesverbände mal abgesehen - auch keine nennenswerten Steigerungen bei den Beitragszahlern erzielen können. Der Angler, der seinen Beitrag überweist, stellt sehr wohl die Sinnfrage. Da muss der DAFV antworten. Aber mit dem Antworten hat man es dort bekanntlich nicht so.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Brotfisch- worin siehst Du den gewaltigen Unterschied?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Aus Zeitmangel nur knapp: Höhe des Beitrages und Koppelung mit Gewässerzugang.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Eins aber muss klar sein: Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich in einer Gliederung des ehem. DAV oder in einer solchen des ehem. VDSF Mitglied bin. Preis und Leistung stehen da in keinem Vergleich. *So lange das so ist, wird man auch keine innere Einheit der deutschen Angler herstellen* - und wenn man fünfmal fusioniert...





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aus Zeitmangel nur knapp: Höhe des Beitrages und Koppelung mit Gewässerzugang.



Und was sollte man im Innteresse der inneren Einheit dann daran genau ändern?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ziemlich egal, ob jemand organisiert ist oder nicht. Und Unorganisierte sind erst einmal nicht schlechter oder besser als Organisierte. Gründe für eine Mitgliedschaft könnenn so vielfältig sein wie für einen Austritt.
> 
> Die entscheidende Frage ist doch, welche Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten bestehen. Die sind naturgemäß für Mitglieder größer als für Nichtmitglieder. Das ist auch ok. Was aber kann man einbringen im DAFV als Mitglied? Man wird da ja recht schnell auf die unbesetzten (unbeliebten) Positionen im Vereinsvorstand verwiesen. Daran ist schlimm, dass das die einzige Möglichkeit sein soll. Einzelmitglieder haben kaum  Chancen, sich einzubringen. Daher wäre es sinnvoll, wenn der DAFV und seine Gliederungen über ihr Angebot an die Mitglieder und ggf. über neue Beteiligungsformen nachdenken. Das wird aber auf lange Sicht nicht passieren, da man ja bereits bei den Aufräumarbeiten des Fusionsschutts stecken bleibt.
> Eins aber muss klar sein: Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ich in einer Gliederung des ehem. DAV oder in einer solchen des ehem. VDSF Mitglied bin. Preis und Leistung stehen da in keinem Vergleich. So lange das so ist, wird man auch keine innere Einheit der deutschen Angler herstellen - und wenn man fünfmal fusioniert. Und man wird auch - von Wiedereintritten ausgebüxter Landesverbände mal abgesehen - auch keine nennenswerten Steigerungen bei den Beitragszahlern erzielen können. Der Angler, der seinen Beitrag überweist, stellt sehr wohl die Sinnfrage. Da muss der DAFV antworten. Aber mit dem Antworten hat man es dort bekanntlich nicht so.




Steffen Quinger hat in einem anderen Forum den DSAV ins Gespräch gebracht.
Seine Aussage sinngemäß: Jeder kann Mitgllied werden.
Der DSAV wird eine Mitgliedschaft im DAFV beantragen.

Würde heissen ein jeder, auch Nichtorganisierte über diverse Angelvereine hätten ein relativ direktes Mitspracherecht im DAFV vorausgesetzt er tritt dem DSAV bei.
Da das Stimmrecht im DAFV sogar nach Verbandsgrösse geht, könnte der DSAV vorausgesetzt viele Angler treten diesem bei eine richtige Macht im DAFV werden.

Aber ich glaube, 

a) so helle sind die Angler nicht 
b) S.Q. hat nur wieder blablabla geredet und nicht "Jeder" kann Mitglied werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Deine Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes teile ich nicht. Angeln zur Ernährung ist, auch wenn Einzelfragen noch immer diskutiert werden, weder strafbar, noch Tierquälerei, wenn es waidgerecht gemacht wird. Und der Angler hat es in der Hand, den Zweck seines Angelns als "zum Zwecke der Ernährung" zu definieren. Welcher Angler hat keinen selbstgefangenen Fisch in der Truhe?!
 Das ändert nichts daran, dass die (Bundes-) Regelungen und ihre Umsetzung vielfach verbesserungsbedürftig sind im Interesse der Angler und des Angelns - und im Interesse der Fischbestände. Hier müsste ein Bundesverband klare Konzepte haben, wie er in diese Richtung Lobbyarbeit betreiben will. Das fehlt leider beim DAFV und es zeichnet sich auch nicht ab, dass sich das schnell ändern wird. Insoweit halte ich Deine Kritik für berechtigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ich halte Fische für nicht leidensfähig.

Ist also nicht meine Definition!

Das ist das, was Tierschützer, Politiker, Verbandler etc.  vortragen, dass Fische als Wirbeltiere leiden könnten.

Der Grund warum man angelt, und ob waidgerecht oder nicht, ist davon ab komplett unerheblich für die Frage Tierquälerei oder nicht - der ist nur wichtig für die Straffreiheit wegen Tierquälerei.

Entweder kann man Fische quälen, dann ist Angeln Tierquälerei - und das unterstellt das TSG durch deren Aufnahme.

Oder man kann Fische nicht quälen, dann müsste man die rausnehmen.

Die Frage der Qual/des Leidens des geangelten Fisches entscheidet sich nach TSG nicht an der Art des Angelns, waidgerecht oder nicht.

Sondern am Angeln/Angelvorgang selber. Durch die das Wohlbefinden beeinträchtigende Behandlung des Fisches beim Angeln..

Oder anders gesagt:
Auch ein waidgerecht geschossenes Reh ist tot, auch ein waidgerecht geangelter Fisch hat nen Haken im Maul und wird gedrillt....

Siehe auch, was diese Richterin zum Thema Setzkescher schrieb, wo sie ein  europaweites Verbot will - wenn schon der Aufenthalt im Setzkescher Fische quälen kann, wie dann der Angelvorgang mit Haken, Drill etc. nicht?

Siehe dazu auch entsprechende Urteile - wenn ein Fisch gequält werden kann durch zu langes hantieren (wie bei Foto schiessen NACH dem Fang), wie soll dann der Angelvorgang als solcher den Fisch nicht quälen?

Zudem:
Wer meint, Fische wären leidensfähig und trotzdem angelt, bei dem käme nach 17/2 TSG auch eine Verurteilung wegen Rohheit in Betracht - unabhängig von Verwertung oder nicht.


----------



## XXXX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

24 Fragen, quer durch den Gemüsegarten. Die waren hoffentlich nicht für mich gedacht.
Ich habe mich hier angemeldet um ab und zu mal was beizusteuern, nicht um hier Eure Diskussionen anzuheizen und Eure Feindbilder bzw. Eure Weltanschauen zu korrigieren.

Sorry, ich mache hier nicht den "Erklärbär" für alle Verbandsangelegenheiten. 



Wenn Ihr Fragen habt zum DAFV, schreibt bitte an die zuständigen Geschäftsstellen, wenn es Fragen gibt zum DSAV, könnt Ihr dort anfragen.
Ich gebe gern *kurze* Antworten zu einigen Fragen zum DSAV, aber ich fange jetzt hier keine endlose Ausführungen an zum Sinn oder Unsinn von Hegefischen und Co. an.

Dazu habe ich ehrlich gesagt weder Lust noch Zeit. 
Ich habe nicht den Anspruch jeden anonymen User hier von meiner Sichtweise zu überzeugen.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

*Sorry, ich mache hier nicht den "Erklärbär" für alle Verbandsangelegenheiten. *


Würde schon reichen wenn überhaupt jmd mal was sagen würde....bzw. Fragen der "Basis" auch nur im Ansatz beantworten würde.


* Dazu habe ich ehrlich gesagt weder Lust noch Zeit. 
 Ich habe nicht den Anspruch jeden anonymen User hier von meiner Sichtweise zu überzeugen. 
*

Damit ist schon wieder mehr gesagt, als man wollte...


----------



## Tomasz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



DSAV schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe nicht den Anspruch jeden anonymen User hier von meiner Sichtweise zu überzeugen.



Da magst Du recht haben und daher mein Hinweis, doch bitte auf der Verbandsseite ein Forum für die Kommunikation einzurichten. Wollt ihr aber nicht und dann ist es eben so. Warum hast Du Dich dann aber mit dem User-Namen @DSAV hier angemeldet?
Und wenn Du zu Recht auf die Probleme der Annonymität hinweist, wer bist Du im DSAV bzw. welche Funktion hast Du dort? Wenn man hier mit einem solchen Namen auftritt, kann man unter dem Deckmantel der Anonymität auch viel Schaden für den neuen Verband anrichten. Andere Verbandsfunktionäre schreiben oder lesen hier mit ihrem Klarnamen und sind somit auch klar zuzuweisen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## XXXX (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Tomazs, schreib mir doch einfach eine PN.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



DSAV schrieb:


> Tomazs, schreib mir doch einfach eine PN.



Ich denke, da bin ich nicht der Einzige, den das interessiert.
Entweder kannst Du zu deinem Usernamen und Deiner Rolle im DSAV stehen, oder Du solltest die Anonymität bevorzugen und dann aber bitte nicht unter dem User-Namen des DSAV auftreten. Das kann dem Verband wie gesagt mächtig schaden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Entweder kannst Du zu deinem Usernamen und Deiner Rolle im DSAV stehen, oder Du solltest die Anonymität bevorzugen und dann aber bitte nicht unter dem User-Namen des DSAV auftreten.



Wieso wundert euch solches Verhalten?
Was habt ihr erwartet?
Von einem Verband, der mit von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern gegründet wurde?
Kompetenz?
Ehrlichkeit?
Offenheit?
Argumente?

Und das ist für diese Diskussion immer noch der falsche Thread, daher verschoben.

Ihr begreift das schon noch, wie das geht mit den Themen..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Abend,

warum strengt das AB keine Musterklage gegen den Verband an. Thema: Zwangsmitgliedschaft der einzelnen Angler.

Wenn ihr gewinnt kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er dem DAFV Geld hinterher wirft.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> warum strengt das AB keine Musterklage gegen den Verband an. Thema: Zwangsmitgliedschaft der einzelnen Angler.
> 
> Wenn ihr gewinnt kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob er dem DAFV Geld hinterher wirft.


 

Weil niemand diese Klage gewinnen kann und schon gar nicht das AB, weil nicht im DAFV organisiert, denn es gibt keine Zwangsmitgliedschaft, kein Angler wird dazu gezwungen.

Jeder, der Mitglied in einem DAFV angeschlossenen Verein wird, stimmt der Satzung des Vereines mit seiner Beitrittserklärung zu und in der Satzung steht i.d.R, dass der Verein über seinen LV Mitglied im DAFV ist. Wer das vorher nicht liest, der hat selbst Schuld.:m

So, weiter im Text, ich finde das Thema interessant.


----------



## XXXX (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Der Aufnahmeantrag des DSAV zur Mitgliedschaft im DAFV wurde frist und sachgerecht gestellt.


----------



## Knispel (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach unseren Infos gab es bisher keinen offiziellen Aufnahmeantrag des DSAV in den DAFV.
> 
> Wenn da was läuft, wie vom DSAV behauptet, kann das dann nur etwas sein, in das nicht das ganze Präsidium oder andere Gremien des DAFV bisher eingebunden oder informiert worden sind.
> 
> ...



@ DASV sagte doch der Antrag ist gestellt worden - 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4144788&postcount=104
warum schreibst du diese Zeilen und verschiebst die Antwort in den "Müllordner" - kann es auch einmal sein, dass eure Infos nicht stimmen ?-


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Kann immer sein - in dem Thema gehts gehts aber um den DAFV und nicht um den DSAV.

Mein Hinweis war deswegen, weil der DSAV Meldungen bringt, die eigentlich der DAFV bringen müsste.

Und ich weiss, dass zumindest nicht das ganze Präsidium des DAFV (bis vor den Feiertagen jetzt) vom Antrag wusste.

Genau das hab ich ja auch geschrieben:


> Wenn da was läuft, wie vom DSAV behauptet, kann das dann nur etwas sein, in das nicht das ganze Präsidium oder andere Gremien des DAFV bisher eingebunden oder informiert worden sind.



Und nochmal:
Hier gehts um den DAFV..
Zum DSAV kann ja jeder gerne einen Thread aufmachen, ders für nötig hält....


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell schon fast OT, aber ein Hegefischen genehmigt zu bekommen, ist etwas anderes als Wettfischen - die gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit verstoßen - durchzuführen bzw. zu unterstützen! Hier müssen die Finanzbehörden aktiv werden, wenn dieses davon erfahren.



Kollege, das war ein Wettfischen.
Ich erinnere an S.Q. welcher im anderen Forum sagte er hätte alle Genehmigung für die Veranstaltung von Hegefischen.

In dem mir bekannten Fall juckte es den Behörden nicht.
Was sind dann diese Genehmigungen wert?

Klar, Finanzamt hat damit nichts zu tun.
Die erste Instanz der Behörden hat in dem mir bekannten Fall wohl versagt.
Sollte die Fischereibehörde nicht die Hegenotwendigkeit bestätigen?

OT? Naja, war eine Antwort auf Behörden blind.


----------



## XXXX (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Das Präsidum des DSAV wurde auf der Gründungsversammlung Februar 2014 gewählt. Nein, der DSAV besteht wie jeder Verband nicht nur aus dem Präsidium sondern auch aus "normale" Mitgliedern. Bestimmte Fragen im Verbandsleben (z.B. über Veranstaltungen) können über Beschlüsse des Präsidiums geregelt werden, andere bedürfen der Abstimmung der Mitglieder (z.B. Satzung).
Sorry, ich frage mich manchmal ob man sich bewußt so unwissend stellt oder ob das Methode ist. Wenn man mal auf die Homepage schaut werden auch schon Fragen beantwortet. 

Übrigens bin ich nicht der Meinung das alle Medien gewinnorientiert arbeiten sollen. Klar muss sich eine Zeitung/Webplattform etc. selbst finanziell tragen. Aber Gewinnerwirtschaftung ist das eine, Deckung der Unkosten das andere. 
Sicherlich hat z.B. das Informationsblatt des Hühnerzüchtervereins X nicht den Anspruch gewinnorientiert zu arbeiten, die wollen in erster Linie ihre Mitglieder gut infomieren und nehmen ggf. auch einen finanziellen Verlust dabei in Kauf. Dann wird halt das Blatt über öffentliche Mittel oder über übergeordnete Verbände mit unterstützt. Ich habe schon selbst genug geschrieben und fotografiert für viele Medien ohne eigene finanzielle Interessen, einfach nur weil ich informieren wollte.


----------



## mathei (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*



DSAV schrieb:


> Das Präsidum des DSAV wurde auf der Gründungsversammlung Februar 2014 gewählt. Nein, der DSAV besteht wie jeder Verband nicht nur aus dem Präsidium sondern auch aus "normale" Mitgliedern. Bestimmte Fragen im Verbandsleben (z.B. über Veranstaltungen) können über Beschlüsse des Präsidiums geregelt werden, andere bedürfen der Abstimmung der Mitglieder (z.B. Satzung).
> Sorry, ich frage mich manchmal ob man sich bewußt so unwissend stellt oder ob das Methode ist. Wenn man mal auf die Homepage schaut werden auch schon Fragen beantwortet.



nun auf der homepage werden keine mitglieder genannt. daher die frage


----------



## XXXX (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

"Mitgliedsantrag"...."Jetzt Mitglied werden" etc. alles nicht sichtbar? Leitlinien? Satzung? 

Dort werden keine Mitglieder genannt?? 
Sorry...kann Dir immer noch nicht folgen. Sollen auf der Homepage alle Mitglieder namentlich aufgelisten werden?


----------



## mathei (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

wie viele mitglieder hat ihr verband ? namentlich nennen natürlich nicht.


----------



## XXXX (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Das werden wir konkret dann sagen wenn es soweit ist, z.B. zur Jahreshauptversammlung des DSAV in Bremen.
Einfach Mitglied werden und Sie bekommen im Vorfeld der Versammlung alle Daten.


----------



## mathei (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

na unter solchen mangelden informationen kann ich doch nicht mitglied werden. wenn ihr verband eventuell nur aus dem präsidium besteht, könnt ihr ja machen was ihr wollt, da zählt meine einfache stimme nicht. demokratie sieht anders aus. vielleicht seid ihr nach der versammlung etwas offener.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Ähhhh -ihr wisst schon, dass die Mitgliederzahl des DSAV hier nicht das Thema ist, sondern es um das IAM geht, und die Umstände wie und warum es vom DAFV zum DSAV wechselte?

Um die Fragen und Antworten darauf..

Ihr könnt gerne ein Thema dazu aufmachen, wenn euch der DSAV darüberhinaus interessiert.

Hier hat das Thema aber nix zu suchen.

Egal mit wie viel Mitgliedern, zuerst mal ist der DSAV ja ein eingetragener, rechtsfähiger  Verein..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Dem Kollegen DSAV muss ich mal bezüglich Gewinnorientierung und auch Mitgliederanzahl positiv zur Seite stehen.

Nicht jede Informationszeitschrift muss und kann gewinnorientiert aufgelegt werden. Oftmals nicht mal Kostenneutral.
Es ist die Aufgabe eines Verbandes seine Mitglieder zu informieren. Die Fischwaid ist eine von vielen Möglichkeiten.
Klar ist aber, einer muss dies finanzieren wenn diese Zeitschrift weiterhin gewollt wird.


Mitgliederanzahl.
Jedem sollte klar sein, der DSAV ist ein neuer Verein/ Verband.
Dieser wird sicherlich jetzt keine halbe Million Mitglieder haben.
Einfach blödsinn über deren Mitgliederanzahl zu diskutieren.
Wenn ich der Meinung bin dieser Verein bringt uns etwas, dann trete ich bei und diskutiere nicht über die Anzahl der Mitglieder.

Schade Thomas für die Schliessung des Offtopic- Bereiches.
Hätte gerne direkt darauf geantwortet...


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DSAV, IAM - wir fragen nach*

Sehr interessant und überdenkenswert finde ich die Einschätzung oder Bewertung zum Thema "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit", die seitens des DSAV da jetzt an den Tag gelegt wird.


> Auch sehen wir hier unsere "Auskunftspflicht" gegenüber Ihnen als Betreiber/Inhaber einer gewinnorientiert und kommerziell betriebenen Webseite ausreichend erfüllt.



Ich habe die von Thomas (dem "Betreiber") gestellten Fragen immer als Zusammenfassung von ungeklärten oder fragwürdigen (Teil-)aspekten zu für die Allgemeinheit undurchsichtigen oder mangels umfassender Information an den dafür vorzusehenden Stellenunklar gebliebenen Themen und Inhalten der Verbands"arbeit" gesehen. 
Diese interessieren einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der in Deutschland organisierten und nicht organisierten _Angler_, die sich über das _Angler_board zu informieren versuchen.
Der Versuch, diese Fragen jetzt so darzustellen, als würde Thomas einzig und allein das Ziel verfolgen, damit Inhalte für seine "gewinnorientiert und kommerziell betriebenen Webseite" zu generieren, sind entweder ganz flache und durchschaubare Rhetorik oder -und das würde ich jetzt weitaus eher vermuten- ein deutlicher Ausdruck der seit jeher mangelhaften Kommunikations- und Informationspolitik einer Generation von Verbandsverantwortlichen, die nach wie vor die Bedeutung des Internets als offene Kommunikations- und Informationsplattform nicht erkennen, bzw. unterschätzen, bzw. nicht wahr haben wollen, dass ganz allgemein Meinungen und Erkenntnisse zu bestimmten Themen nicht mehr durch irgendwelche hohen Herren vorgebetet und dann übernommen werden, sondern sich eine Generation mündiger, informierter und interessierter Bürger zu allen sie selbst betreffenden Fragen auch selbst informiert.

Schade, der DSAV hatte jetzt die einmalige Gelegenheit, sich in neuer bisher vom DAFV und seinen Vorgängern nicht bekannter Weltoffenheit zu präsentieren. Was dabei rausgekommen ist, kann ja jeder selbst anhand der Antworten und der Rückfragen für sich selbst interpretieren...


Meine persönliche Meinung dazu (aus der Sicht eines Fußballfans und daher ein tagesaktueller Vergleich):

Ja, man kann auch mal einen Elfmeter verschießen.
Ja, auch dann, wenn kein Torwart im Tor steht.
...
Aber aus 'nem Elfer ohne gegnerischen Torwart ein Eigentor zu fabrizieren, das hat schon was!!!#r


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es für sie förderlich ist, denn im Zweifel entziehen Sie sich damit ihre Stimmenberechtigung bei Versammlungen des DAFV.
> 
> Damit hätten Sie im Zweifel keine Mitgestaltungsmöglichkeiten bei Abstimmungen mehr und müssten die Ansichten der anderen, die bezahlt haben, akzeptieren. Ob das wirklich hilft, es ihnen bewusst ist und sie das wollen?



Im Zweifel? So eine Beschränkung oder Sanktion in der Ausübung der Mitgliedsrechte müsste aber in den Statuten geregelt sein!

Hast Du eine Fundstelle?

@Werner
Wenn das der Inhalt der Antwort ist, dann ist das doch ein komisches Rumgeeiere. Sehe das dann auch so wie sharpo. Das dortige Verhalten lässt andere Rückschlüsse zu.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es für sie förderlich ist, denn im Zweifel entziehen Sie sich damit ihre Stimmenberechtigung bei Versammlungen des DAFV.
> 
> Damit hätten Sie im Zweifel keine Mitgestaltungsmöglichkeiten bei Abstimmungen mehr und müssten die Ansichten der anderen, die bezahlt haben, akzeptieren. Ob das wirklich hilft, es ihnen bewusst ist und sie das wollen?



Dorschgreifer......mal ehrlich.
Was nützt einem die Stimmberechtigung beim DAFV wenn diese eh nichts tun?
Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht.
Das bisschen Wasserkraft ist im grossen und ganzen auch Landesrecht.

Und wenn weitere LV austreten...sorry...geht der Einfluss des DAFV in den Minusbereich. (Bei Null ist er ja bereits)

Lass mal zwei grössere LV austreten, dann können die nicht mal mehr ihre Angestellten bezahlen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Im Zweifel? So eine Beschränkung oder Sanktion in der Ausübung der Mitgliedsrechte müsste aber in den Statuten geregelt sein!
> 
> Hast Du eine Fundstelle?


 
Hatte ich eingestellt, hat Thomas gelöscht, steht aber in der Satzung des DAFV.

Das hatte Bayern doch bei der ersten Abstimmung zur Fussion auch Stimmen gekostet, weil sie noch Rückstände hatten.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hatte ich eingestellt, hat Thomas gelöscht, steht aber in der Satzung des DAFV.
> 
> Das hatte Bayern doch bei der ersten Abstimmung zur Fussion auch Stimmen gekostet, weil sie noch Rückstände hatten.




Ach dies war gemeint.  
:g

Is noch früh am Morgen.  |supergri


----------



## Flo66 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Hallo,
ich habe mich jetzt nicht genauer mit diesem Thread befasst, aber z.B. dieser und andere recht reisserisch gehaltene Titel erinnern mich immer etwas an die Bild.
Will damit garnicht weiter auf das eigentliche Thema eingehen, aber bei einem Forum das so viele Leute erreichen kann fände ich manchmal ein bisschen mehr Sachlichkeit in solchen Dingen gut.Finde es sehr gut das hier im Board solche strukturen aufgezeigt und thematisiert werden, und frage mich ob so etwas der Sache vielleicht nicht auch abträglich sein kann?
Ich will damit niemandem zu nahe treten.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass Tierrechtler ausgemachte Anglerfeinde sind, ist entweder dumm, beim DAFV oder beides..



Dann ändere doch den Threadtitel in:

*"Nabu, BUND, DAFV und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Erstens war das der Bezug auf den Artikel in der Welt, zweitens: Du liest doch hoffentlich nicht nur Überschriften?


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Zur Ergänzung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass Tierrechtler ausgemachte Anglerfeinde sind...


Nicht nur das.
Sie sind dazu nicht nur gegen jegliches Verspeisen von Tieren & Tierprodukten, auch gegen Nutzung so gut wie jede Art von Haltung.
Kein Polizeihund, kein Reitpferd, keine Schlange im Zoo, kein Wellensittich im Käfig,...

Ist halbwegs OT, ok, nur mal als Hinweis für all die, die meinen hier geht es nur um tiermordende Jäger & tierquälende Angler.

Es sind ganz klar Faschisten, die ihre Sicht _jedem_ auf_zwingen_ wollen.


----------



## j4n (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

es tut mir leid, aber die threads haben in letzter zeit ein ähnliches niveau wie die aufmacher in der zeitung mit den 4 großen buchstaben. auch hier im unterforum tut man gerne so, als wäre man das sprachrohr der angler. dabei sind hier aktiv 5-6 leute unterwegs, die ihr unwohlsein kundtun.
ich lese nur ständig, dass wir angler bald unserem hobby nicht mehr nachgehen können, weil alle angelvereine und -verbände aufgelöst werden. aber anstatt hier produktiv gegen zu steuern (bspw. gründung eines anglerboard-vereins), kommen von hier anschuldigungen gegen "die ganzen nichts-könner von da oben".
wenn hier schon journalistisch berichtet werden will, dann doch bitte mit mehr niveau.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn das nun anders ist und der DSAV nur wegen seiner Satzung mit Naturschutz an erster Stelle die Gemeinnützigkeit beantragt und bekommen hat.
> 
> Und dann entweder gegen seine Satzung handelt, das FA darüber nicht vollständig informiert hat oder eben bei seinen Veröffentlichungen (Angeln an  erster Stelle ) gelogen hat.
> ...



Es geht also um Schuld ?

Schuld an was ?

Das man auf etwas hofft, was man vor Jahren selbst versemmelt hat und nicht in der Lage war alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden?

Das ist zu billig...
und der Threadverlauf hier ist mit seinen Mitspielern minutiös geplant, wobei man wie im Aquarium nur ein wenig "Futter" einstreuen muss um zu wissen, dass gleich alle "Insassen" zum "Fressen" nach oben kommen.

Weiterhin ist dieses dämliche, oberlehrerhafte Getue der immer gleichen Leute nur mehr noch peinlich und egal was irgendwer in diesem Politikforum schreibt, immer das gleiche Endziel erreicht wird. 
Alles Deppen


----------



## Noenglish (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Der schreibende Angler ist der größte Feind des fischenden Anglers;-))


----------



## Noenglish (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

und noch einmal- der schreibende Angler ist der größte Feind des fischenden Anglers!


----------



## jens210366 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*

Meine Meinung zu Euerem Thread hier:

Nicht die PETA oder sonst ein Weltverbesserungsverein schadet dem Angler, Nein Ihr Angler selbst tut es, aus was für Gründe auch immer.
Es ist ja schon so weit das Angler andere Angler anzeigen......darüber solltet Ihr "Angler" mal nach denken.

Gruß Jens 
PS: Rechtschreibefehler dienen der allgemeinen Belustigung und sind so gewollt


----------



## Norbi (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: DSAV e.V. erhält Gemeinnützigkeit fürs Angeln - Die Revolution beim Angeln*



jens210366 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu Euerem Thread hier:
> 
> Nicht die PETA oder sonst ein Weltverbesserungsverein schadet dem Angler, Nein Ihr Angler selbst tut es, aus was für Gründe auch immer.
> Es ist ja schon so weit das Angler andere Angler anzeigen......darüber solltet Ihr "Angler" mal nach denken.
> ...



Was bist Du denn für ein Kasper,hast Dich im Vorum geirrt????


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hallo miteinander
und
Hallo speziell an die Angler in Bayern.

Es wird ja hier oft darüber geschrieben, was denn die Mehrheit der Angler interessiert und was nur "Orchideenthemen" von ein paar weltfremden Funktionären sind. Und zu diesem Punkt möchte ich was beitragen.

Und warum habe ich jetzt speziell die Angler aus Bayern angesprochen? Weil es halt schwer ist über Sachverhalte zu diskutieren, die man nur aus Berichten kennt, aber die persönliche Erfahrung und den greifbaren Bezug zur Sache nicht so hat. Aber was anglerisch in meiner konkreten Umgebung abläuft, dazu kann ich was sagen.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und da wären wir wieder beim Thema Ziele. Die derzeitige Priorisierung (Naturschutz, Wasserkraft etc.) ist nicht dazu geeignet, Angler (auch die mit etwas Weitblick) vom Nutzen eines Bundesverbandes zu überzeugen.



Ich habe die Bitte, dass Ihr Euch diese Aussage mal genau anschaut.

Überlegt mal ganz konkret ob Wasserkraft und Flussverbauung, Kormoran und Naturschutz wichtige Themen auf Eurer Vereinsversammlung sind? Und für diejenigen, die als Vorstände/Delegierte in den Versammlungen der Anglerverbände mit vertreten sind: Berichten dort die einzelnen Vereine, dass diese Themen wichtig sind?

Und jetzt mal weg von den Vereins- und Verbandsstrukturen.
Überlegt mal wie viele der in Bayern vorkommenden Fischarten Kieslaicher sind und wie viele Krautlaicher. Und was es für die Kieslaicher bedeutet, wenn so viele Querbauten (kleine Wasserkraft) vorhanden sind.

Einfach selbst in Ruhe mal durchdenken. Eigene Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse einbringen. Eigene Schlüsse ziehen und dann mit dem vergleichen was hier im Forum als allgemeiner Konsens dargestellt wird.
Wo sind Unterschiede? Wo sind Übereinstimmungen?

Danke Euch für Eure Anstrengung.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

In dem Thread gings nicht um Bayern...


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Deep Down
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> ...



Bei diesem ganzen von Dir genannten Pipapo geht es um die allg. Geschäftsabläufe im Verein.
Der Vereinsvorstand kann nicht für Abstimmungen im LV in Haftung genommen worden.
Und Rechtswidrig darf der LV nach einer Mitgliederabstimmung ebenso nicht handeln.

Eine Abstimmung zu einer Fusion des LV oder Bundesverbandes VDSF/ DAV gehört sicherlich nicht zumn allg. Geschäftbetrieb eines Angelvereins. Dazu ist immer eine Abstimmung in einer Mitgliederversammlung notwendig. Da kann der Vorstand nicht tun und lassen was er will.

Es stellt sich mir leicht eher die Frage in wie Weit ist der einzelene Angler im Verein Mitspracheberechtigt wenn es um Angelegenheiten des LV oder auch DAFV geht?
Er ist ja kein Mitglied im LV bzw. DAFV.
Brauchte evtl. auf dieser Basis keine Abstimmung in den Vereinen erfolgen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

Wäre ja nicht so, dass dazu bei uns nix zu finden wäre (von wegen es würde immer nur gemeckert), schon aus 2010, die organisierten Angelfischer hatten also alle Zeit, die (Kon)Fusion zu verhindern, wenn sie das wirklich gewollt hätten:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Der Vorstand haftet im vollen Umfang mit seinem gesamten Privatvermögen für den Verein, egal ob die Entscheidung auf einen Vorstandsbeschluss oder auf die Mitgliederversammlung zurückgeht


 
Alle Vereine, die ich kenne (und in denen ich im Vorstand war/bin), haben diese Haftung per Satzung ausgeschlossen. Sonst wird es nämlich schwer, einen Dummen zu finden. #h


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

@Fischer am Inn
Die Mitgliederversammmlung ist aber tatsächlich das mächtigste Organ im Verein. Nur sie hat für den Verein über die wesentlichen Angelegenheiten zu entscheiden und der Vorstand erhält durch sie den Auftrag ihre Beschlüsse  umzusetzen. Hierzu gehört dann auch die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband und zwar allein schon deshalb, da dies Kostentragungspflichten auslöst, sowie eine Unterwerfung unter die Verbandsregelungen. 
Nur die Mitgliederversammlung entscheidet auch über die Entlastung des Vorstandes, mithin darüber, ob dieser die Beschlüsse auch zutreffend umgesetzt hat. Wenn der Vorstand "frei" handeln könne, dann bedürfe es dieser Entlastung schon nicht. Anders als in der Politik ist der Vorstand eben nicht nur seinem Gewissen unterworfen. Eine Generalvollmacht ergibt sich insoweit auch nicht aus dem Vorstandsamt an sich, sondern aus der Organstellung resultiert nur, dass der Vorstand den Verein nach außen vertritt. Das Innenverhältnis bestimmt aber letztlich, ob sein Handeln vom Willen der Vereinsmitgleider gedeckt ist. 
Dies gilt es zu unterscheiden.  

Das Vorstandsmitglied ist auch nicht gehalten rechtswidrige Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlung umzusetzen.  Neben der Anfechtung von Beschlüssen bleibt als Mittel der Haftung bei Umsetzung zu entgehen auch der Rücktritt oder dessen Androhung, wenn es der Vorstand in der Willensbildung nicht schafft, die Mitglieder vom rechtmäßigen Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Niemand kann zu rechtswidrigem Verhalten gezwungen werden.

Selbstverständlich bleibt es der Ausgestaltung der Satzung vorbehalten, welche Aufgaben einem Organ zugewiesen wird. Eine völlige Aushöhlung eines Organes ist aber auch dabei nicht zulässig. Über die Zuweisung/Satzung bestimmt aber wiederum nicht der Vorstand, sondern wieder erneut nur die Mitgliederversammlung. 
Nur, welcher Verein lässt sich denn eine spezielle Satzung erstellen. Die Meisten kupfern eh nur ab oder verwenden eine Mustersatzung. 

Vielen Vorstandsmitgliedern sind die rechtlichen Folgen, Umfang und  Bedeutung ihres Ehrenamtes gar nicht bewusst. Nur weil dies "kostenlos" erfolgt, zeichnet einen dies nämlich erst einmal grundsätzlich nicht von der Haftung gegenüber Dritten frei. Bei lediglich fahrlässigem Handeln bestehen allerdings Haftungsbeschränkungen und Freistellungsansprüche gegenüber dem Verein. Es kann gleichwohl nur jedem Vorstandsmitglied angeraten werden, eine gesonderte Versicherung diesbezüglich abzuschließen, um einen Haftungsdurchgriff auf das Privatvermögen zu verhindern. ES sollte dann geregelt werden, dass diese Kosten der Versicherung vom Verein getargen werden.  
Vorsätzliches oder grobfahrlässiges Handeln wird aber in keinem Fall  geschützt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Tomasz
Hallo miteinander




Tomasz schrieb:


> Es wird mir ein ewiges Rätsel und ein ewiger Kritikpunkt an den anderen Verbandsstrukuren bleiben, warum die solch wichtige Dokumente nicht online und damit der Diskussion an der Basis stellen können.



Ganz einfach: Weil es auf Grund der bisher gewählten inneren Strukturen der Vereine und Verbände (=satzungsgemäße innere Struktur) eben anders vorgesehen ist. Nach der bisherigen Struktur ist es Aufgabe der Vereine solche Dinge mit den Mitgliedern zu diskutieren und gegebenenfalls die Ergebnisse dann in den Verbandsstrukturen nach oben zu befördern.
Will man das ändern, muss man die Struktur (=Satzungen) ändern. Und diese Änderung hat Folgen. Im Klartext: Teilentmachtung und damit Demotivation der Vereinsvorstände und anderer Funktionäre. Und das bei Ehrenamtlern.

Kann man alles machen. Aber bitte die Folgen bedenken.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Tomasz (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...
> Ganz einfach: Weil es auf Grund der bisher gewählten inneren Strukturen der Vereine und Verbände (=satzungsgemäße innere Struktur) eben anders vorgesehen ist. Nach der bisherigen Struktur ist es Aufgabe der Vereine solche Dinge mit den Mitgliedern zu diskutieren und gegebenenfalls die Ergebnisse dann in den Verbandsstrukturen nach oben zu befördern...



Wo bitte ist hier der Interessenskonflikt zwischen einer Informationsweitergabe von oben nach unten und der satzungsgemäßen Willensbekundung von unten nach oben?
Versteh ich nicht? Habe ich schon vor der Fusion nicht verstanden und verstehe ich auch heute nicht. 
Genau wegen dieser satzungsgemäßen Strukturen und den zähen Wegen vom Verband nach unten zur Basis und wieder zurück innerhalb eines Jahres und den damit verbundenen beschlußgebenden Versammlungen muss man doch an einer schnellen und unkomplizierten Informationsweitergabe allergrößstes Interesse haben.
Alles andere würde ein Desinteresse an der Basis und ein diktatorisches an der Spitze der Verbände unterstellen und befördern. Bei Leitlinien geht es nicht um irgendwelche Nebensächlichkeiten der Frage nach dem Fisch des Jahres, die mal eben vom Verband beschlossen werden können. Hier geht es um die Zukunft des Angelns und der Verbände an sich. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Tomasz
Hallo miteinander




Tomasz schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist hier der Interessenskonflikt zwischen einer Informationsweitergabe von oben nach unten und der satzungsgemäßen Willensbekundung von unten nach oben?
> Versteh ich nicht?



Vorbemerkung:

Es haben sich kluge Leute den Kopf zerbrochen, was Ehrenamt bedeutet, was die Motivation von Ehrenamtlern ist und was die Belohnung für ihre Arbeit ist (nachdem sie als Ehrenamtler eben gerade nicht mit Geld entlohnt werden). All das kann man nachlesen und auch auf Vorstände von Angelvereinen und Verbandsfunktionären anwenden.


Trotzdem breche ich die Problemlage noch einmal auf den konkreten Fall herab:
Bisher ist es so geregelt (hergeleitet von den Mustersatzungen der Verbände für Angelvereine), dass der Vereinsvorstand entscheidet, wie die Lage beurteilt wird. Es ist ihm überlassen, ob sich das Meinungsbild der Vereinsmitglieder einholt (nur als Entscheidungshilfe, nicht als verbindliche Vorgabe) oder unmittelbar direkt entscheidet. Der Vorstand entscheidet und gestaltet. Das bedeutet für ihn kreativen Gestaltungsreich und Belohnung für seine Arbeit. Er bringt seine Persönlichkeit ein. Das ist die entscheidende Motivationslage.
Man kann jetzt sagen, das ist nicht ausreichend basisdemokratisch und bestimmt, dass das alles nur von der Mitgliederversammlung entschieden werden kann. Das ist mehr Demokratie an der Basis. Aber was passiert dann mit dem Vorstand und seinen Ambitionen, gerade wenn er nicht mit der Basis übereinstimmt?
Wie es ab hier weiter geht überlasse ich Eurer Phantasie. Wenn Ihr Euch vergewissern wollt: Auch diese Frage ist den in der Vorbemerkung genannten Abhandlungen erörtert.

Bitte nachdenken.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Und??

Wer braucht solche Ehrenamtler, die nicht um der Sache willen, sondern wegen persönlicher Eitelkeiten ihr Amt ausüben?

Angler?

Eher nicht..

*Und ist es nicht schön, wenn vernünftigere Ehrenamtler in der Praixs beweisen, dass es auch anders geht* - und trotzdem gehen bei denen die Lichter nicht aus:


Tomasz schrieb:


> Hier hat der LSFV Niedersachsen den Entwurf zu den Leitsätzen zu Gemeinschaftsfischen veröffentlicht und somit den Interessierten zugänglich gemacht.
> Es wird mir ein ewiges Rätsel und ein ewiger Kritikpunkt an den anderen Verbandsstrukuren bleiben, warum die solch wichtige Dokumente nicht online und damit der Diskussion an der Basis stellen können.
> Danke nach Niedersachsen#6.
> 
> ...



Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4186219#post4186219


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo

 Niedersachsen?

 Das ist doch der Präsident, dem seine Mitglieder in einer zentralen Frage  (Mitgliedschaft DAFV) die Gefolgschaft verweigert haben und der trotzdem an seinem Stuhl klebt.

 Der Mann hatte mich mal beeindruckt, weil ich glaubte, er gehe einen geraden Weg.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Tomasz (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...
> Bisher ist es so geregelt (hergeleitet von den Mustersatzungen der Verbände für Angelvereine), dass der Vereinsvorstand entscheidet, wie die Lage beurteilt wird. Es ist ihm überlassen, ob sich das Meinungsbild der Vereinsmitglieder einholt (nur als Entscheidungshilfe, nicht als verbindliche Vorgabe) oder unmittelbar direkt entscheidet. Der Vorstand entscheidet und gestaltet.
> ...
> Bitte nachdenken.
> ...



Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ich darüber mehr als eine Sekunde nachgedacht habe:g.
Und von daher bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, wie und zu welchem Zeitpunkt es für die Verbandsarbeit unerlässlich ist, Informationen weiter zu geben. Da ist es mir Wurscht, was welche Mustersatzung dazu regelt. Hier geht es um konstruktive Vereinsarbeit und Akzeptanz. Wenn diese, wie in der Vergangenheit oft genug gezeigt, nicht dort ankommt, wo sie bezahlt und benötigt wird, nämlich bei den Anglern an der Basis, haben die Verbände etwas falsch gemacht. Und da wird mir jede Mustersatzung Recht geben, wenn es darum geht wofür die Arbeit der Vereine und Verbände da ist, nähmlich nicht zu Selbstzweck und dem gegenseitigen Schulterklopfen. Hier geht es um die Angler und ihr Hobby und um nichts anderes.
Davon ab, entnimmst Du welchen Informationen, dass die Vereinsvorstände an dieser Stelle rechtzeitig und zeitgemäß über diese Leitlinien informiert wurden?
Und kennst Du die entsprechenden Kommentierungen der LV zu diesem Entwurf, damit sich jeder Vereinsvorstand dazu eine Meinung bilden kann? 
Wenn ja, dann sei es so wie Du schreibst und es liegt in der Hand der Vereinsvorstände wie sie damit umgehen. Wenn nein, dann bleibt die Kritik, dass im Informationsfluß und der damit verbundenen Meinungs- und Entscheidungsbildung etwas gründlich falsch läuft. Es sollte mich jedenfalls sehr wundern, wenn die Vereinsvorstände diesem Entwurf (ob mit oder ohne direktem Mandat der Basis sei dahingestellt) mehrheitlich zustimmen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

ääähhhh - nette Diskussion um Ehrenamt etc., hier aber:
Wettangeln


----------



## smithie (8. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> [...]
> Bisher ist es so geregelt (hergeleitet von den Mustersatzungen der Verbände für Angelvereine), dass der Vereinsvorstand entscheidet, wie die Lage beurteilt wird. Es ist ihm überlassen, ob sich das Meinungsbild der Vereinsmitglieder einholt (nur als Entscheidungshilfe, nicht als verbindliche Vorgabe) oder unmittelbar direkt entscheidet. Der Vorstand entscheidet und gestaltet. [...]


Servus Fischer am Inn,

Dein Name impliziert, dass Du aus Bayern bist.

Bitte erläutere mir, wie innerhalb der bayrischen Verbandsstrukturen ein Vereinsvorstand auch nur irgendetwas gestalten kann. 
Wenn Du nicht gerade zusätzlich zu Deinem Vereinsvorstandsamt einen Posten im Landesverband hast, kannst Du Deine Meinung auch gleich für Dich behalten, es interessiert nämlich niemanden und das ist explizit vom Verband auch so gewünscht.

Und in diesem Zusammenhang:



> Nach der bisherigen Struktur ist es Aufgabe der Vereine solche Dinge  mit den Mitgliedern zu diskutieren und gegebenenfalls die Ergebnisse  dann in den Verbandsstrukturen nach oben zu befördern.
> Will man das ändern, muss man die Struktur (=Satzungen) ändern. Und  diese Änderung hat Folgen. Im Klartext: Teilentmachtung und damit  Demotivation der Vereinsvorstände und anderer Funktionäre. Und das bei  Ehrenamtlern.


Das stimmt so nicht, denn es findet keine Teilentmachtung statt - ein Vereinsvorstand hat ab Bezirksverbandsebene gar nichts zu sagen!
Der Weg ist gaaaanz weit, wenn es um grundsätzliche Dinge geht (in Bayern):
Vereinsmitglied 
davon 1 gewählter Vereinsvorstand
davon 1 gewählter Landkreisvertreter 
-> Präsidium Bezirksverband 
-> Präsidium Landesverband
-> Bundesverband

Lang lebe die Illusion der Mitbestimmung


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

Ihr könnt gerne einen eigenen Thread zu den bayrischen Verhältnissen aufmachen.


----------



## Koalabaer (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Sagt mal... was wäre ,,ohne'' Fusion jetzt soviel besser? Die Alternative(DAV) war ja im Westen keine Alternative!

Für mich Brandenburger hat sich nichts geändert! Einfaches unbürokratisches Angeln. So einfach... das ich bei manch einem Beitrag hier selbst keine Fusion gewollt hätte!

Also West-Fusionsgegner... was war in euren Augen so schlecht an dieser Fusion?( Eine einfache Art überall zu angeln?) Sich Gewässer teilen zu müssen?

Warum liefen nicht in Scharen die Petrijünger über?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hier gehts nicht um Brandenburg, sondern um ganz Deutschland.

Wenn Dir das so passt mit dem Bundesverband, ists doch prima, dass euer LAVB den DAV zum Übertritt in den VDSF gezwungen hat, weil sie sonst aus dem DAV ausgetreten wären.

Du kannst ja gerne zu Brandenburg nen eigenen Thread aufmachen..


----------



## Koalabaer (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Was wäre denn nun so besser... wenn es nicht zu dieser,,Konfusion'' gekommen wäre?

Diese DAV Alternative hat es ja nicht geschafft! Wollte man im Westen nicht!

Warum trauert ihr dieser Alternative nach?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Hier gehts darum, was der VDSF/DAFV 2014 macht..

Zu Deiner Frage:
Weil ohne den Übertritt in den VDSF durch brechen der Versprechen des DAV an seinen Angler weiter eine Alternative bestanden hätte, die nun fehlt.

Du kannst dazu gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen..


----------



## Blauzahn (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch....

Hat sich denn mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie dieses "ändernde Papier für das BMF" aussehen könte bzw. was zum Kippen des damaligen Erlasses inhaltlich formuliert werden muss ?

Ich meine jetzt konkret die Landesverbände, welche, motiviert durch "Selbstschutz" das Geld parken.

Wieso kommt von denen nichts?
Der BV kriegt es nicht auf die Reihe, oder will es nicht...
wie wäre es denn mal mit nem Vorschlag der "vorreitenden Selbstschützer" ?


----------



## Ossipeter (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Von denen spielt keiner "Russisches Roulett"!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hallo Blauzahn
Hallo miteinander




Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zwischendurch....
> 
> Hat sich denn mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie dieses "ändernde Papier für das BMF" aussehen könte bzw. was zum Kippen des damaligen Erlasses inhaltlich formuliert werden muss ?
> 
> ...



Ja ich dachte, dass das entsprechende Arbeitspapier gerade bei allen Landesverbänden zur Stellungnahme ist.
Sieht das -abgesehen vom AB - jemand anders?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich seh das genauso, dass das jetzt bei den LV liegt, aber im DAFV - Präsidium so mit 9 Ja-Stimmen, 2 Enthaltungen und 2 Nein-Stimmen bereits durch ist  ...

Nur ist das eh komplett wurscht, weils hier nicht darum geht, ob und was die in Zukunft machen..

Sondern darum, was der DAFV 2013 und 2014 gemacht hat.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ohne Plan B d.h.von konkreten Alternativen, war dann die Aktion der LV auch nicht mehr als ein aussitzen light..ein Bauherr kann ja bei Pfusch ruhig Geld einbehalten..die Hütte wird ohne weitergehende Maßnahmen trotzdem nicht fertig


----------



## Elbangler_70 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Dumm nur, dass es sich hier um eine Bauherrengemeinschaft handelt um mal beim Bau zu bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das ist doch alles latte - es geht hier nicht drum, wie Richtlinien zukünftig aussehen (anderes Thema, könnt ihr gerne eines aufmachen) oder was zukünftig wie geregelt wird.

Sondern darum, dass zwei Landesverbände (in meinen Augen vollkommen zurecht) sagen, dass die 2013 und 2014 unter Regie des DAFV durchgeführten Veranstaltungen dem Erlass des BMF widersprechen.

Da der DAFV das nicht begreifen will, wollen die eben die Bestätigung vom BMF, dass diese Veranstaltungen, so wie sie nachweisbar tatsächlich stattgefunden haben (Wettkampfcharakter, Plätze markiert und ausgelost, Mannschaften, Setzkescher, Fische nicht getötet, hohe "Ehrengaben", Treuhandkonten etc.), nicht dem Erlass widersprechen - und da ist der DAFV in der Bringschuld.

Wenn das geklärt ist, erst danach kann man ja über neue Regularien nachdenken, die dann zuerst mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder abgesprochen und dann vom BMF genehmigt werden müssen  - was hier aber nicht das Thema ist (wie gesagt, für neue Leitlinien könnt ihr gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen..).


----------



## Blauzahn (11. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Blauzahn
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast das Papier gelesen und auch verstanden?
NDS hat es ja veröffentlicht.

Wäre irgend jemandem an der Sache gelegen, gäbe es schon lange ein zielführendes Papier.
Das was da ausgekaspert wurde, ist nur ein Versuch des Selbsterhaltes - nicht zu gebrauchen !

Zum Ziel kommt man aber nur, wenn alle ihre Ideen einbringen und mitarbeiten.

Somit komme ich zum Schluss, dass Einige nicht an einem Fortkommen interessiert sind und nur das "Ableben" des Verbandes genießen wollen.

Die Anweisung des BMF ist aber auch nach Auflösung des DAFV noch immer gültig... was dann ?

Wo sind die Alternativen, wenn man schon jetzt nicht in der Lage ist zielführend zu arbeiten ?

Einmal im Kreis gedreht und trotzdem alles auf Anfang ?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo Sharpo
Hallo miteinander



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zum politisch und gesellschaftlich gewollt...
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es in den 80iger ein gesellschaftlicher Aufschrei gegen Wettfischen gab.



Es ist halt immer die Frage, wer die Zeichen der Zeit richtig deutet. Ich denke, dass der bis jetzt unvermindert anhaltende gesellschaftspolitische Trend damals schon grundgelegt war.

Und um nicht off Topic zu werden: Es gilt auch heute, die Zeitzeichen richtig zu deuten. Und wenn dem gemäß das Wettangeln nicht mehr in die Zeit passt, dann wird das so sein. Und dann ist es völlig egal, ob im DASV oder in einer nicht gemeinnützigen Organisation. Wenn es gesellschaftspolitisch nicht gewollt ist, wird es eine gesetzliche Regelung geben, die das Wettfischen verbietet.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## daci7 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Es ist also OK nach mehr Lobbyarbeit für Angelfischer zu schreien aber es ist nicht OK die vorhandenen Strukturen der Lobbyarbeit (z.B. des Naturschutzes, der Landwirtschaft und der Industrie) zu kritisieren - die uns doch gerade diese Dilemma eingebrockt haben?

Ich will nicht mehr finanzgesteuert Hintertürmauscheleien, zwielichtige Informationsveranstaltungen und bezahlte Interessenvertreter von uns in der Politik, sondern weniger von ebendiesen aus den angesprochenen Bereichen.
Mehr wollte ich dazu garnicht sagen - das is (in diesem Fall) definitiv Themenbezogen und nicht Allgemeinpolitisch gemeint.
#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo Sharpo
Hallo miteinander



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag war an FischeramInn gerichtet.
> 
> Meines erachtens bekommt der Verband gehoer welcher am lautesten schreit...und dies ueber jahre.
> Und dies waren nie die angelverbaende.



Was Wettangeln angeht hat der Verband damals ganz offensichtlich gehör gefunden.
Aber das ist ein Blick in den Rückspiegel. Die Frage ist doch wie es jetzt weiter geht.
Und als Königsweg wird die Auslagerung des Wettfischens an eine nicht gemeinnützige Organisation vorgeschlagen. Die Chancen, innerhalb der bestehenden Verbandsstrukturen zu einer Lösung pro Wettangeln zu kommen, werden als gering eingestuft.
Angenommen, es gäbe diese nicht gemeinnützige Organisation, die Wettangeln durchführen wollte und daneben den etablierten Verband, der Wettangeln nicht stützt.
Was ist die unausweichliche Konsequenz bei der derzeitige gesellschaftspolitischen Gemengelage, wenn der etablierte Verband die Gegenposition zum Wettangeln einnimmt? Einnehmen muss?

Richtig, es kommt zum ....

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gemeinnützigkeit können Angelvereine erhalten  für Landschaftspflege, Jugendarbeit etc. aber explizit nicht für  Angeln/Angelveranstaltungen.



Nicht speziell dafür aber das muss mit drin stehen können wie eben auch bei Pferdesportvereinen Wettrennen und bei Hundesportvereinen Wettkämpfe abgehalten werden, von denen die "Gemeinschaft der Steuerzahler" nichts hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

Lies den Erlass, das entscheiden nicht wir, sondern die Finanzbehörden, und da ist es klar geregelt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo miteinander




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manche werdens früher begreifen, manche später, und der DAFV wahrscheinlich zu spät........
> 
> Aber auch Dir als Dr. der Juristerei werden die nicht glauben wollen, die halt gerne einfach weitermauscheln wollen...



Es ist die Angelegenheit momentan doch bei den Landesverbänden zur Feinabstimmung. Wenn die abgeschlossen ist, wird der Bundesverband die endgültige Strategie festlegen, sich einen Termin im Ministerium geben lassen und den Sachverhalt vortragen. Es kann doch gar nicht anders sein. Das ist eine Notoperation, die nicht aufgeschoben werden kann. Im Herbst werden wir wissen was Sache ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...Es ist die Angelegenheit momentan doch bei den Landesverbänden zur Feinabstimmung. ...



Was braucht es denn bei diesem Entwurf für eine Feinabstimmung?  Es sollte mich sehr wundern, wenn dieser Entwurf bei den ehemaligen DAV-LV so ohne große Änderungsvorschläge durchgeht.
Hier braucht es einen völlig neuen anglerfreundlichen Entwurf. Da hilft die beste Feinabstimmung nichts.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo Tomasz
Hallo miteinander

es muss kurzfristig entschieden werden wegen der Betragszahlungen von Landesverbänden auf das Sperrkonto. Das Problem der Gemeinnützigkeit muss kurzfristig gelöst werden. Mittels Schnellschuss, mit allen Gefahren, Risiken und Chancen. Ist einfach so.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Tomasz (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Tomasz
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> es muss kurzfristig entschieden werden wegen der Betragszahlungen von Landesverbänden auf das Sperrkonto. Das Problem der Gemeinnützigkeit muss kurzfristig gelöst werden. Mittels Schnellschuss, mit allen Gefahren, Risiken und Chancen. Ist einfach so.
> ...



Und wo siehst Du in dem Entwurf den Lösungsansatz zur gelebten Realität des Gemeinschaftsangelns?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Hallo



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und wo siehst Du in dem Entwurf den Lösungsansatz zur gelebten Realität des Gemeinschaftsangelns?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Habe mich nicht darum bemüht so etwas zu sehen. Der Bundesverband muss so und so zum Finanzministerium wegen der Gemeinnützigkeit. Und da ist es einfach taktisch klüger einen neuen Vorschlag - und damit Verhandlungsmasse - in der Tasche zu haben.
Das Hauptproblem sind die Finanzen und da läuft dann so eine neue Richtlinie als "Abfallprodukt" nebenher. Wie gesagt: Ein Schnellschuss mit allen Risiken. Aber halt alternativlos, wie Angie immer so sagt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*

Bei der Nichtzahlung gehts diesen LV nicht um die neuen Leitlinien!!

Sondern darum, dass im DAFV 2013 und 2014 nach Ansicht der Nichtzahler nicht mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zu vereinbarende Veranstaltungen des DAFV stattgefunden haben.

Und die zahlen erst, wenn das BMF bestätigt, dass der Wettbewerbscharakter, die Teilnahme von Mannschaften, das verwenden von Setzkeschern, das auslosen/markieren von Plätzen bei diesen Veranstaltungen etc. nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit des DAFV und damit der LV gefährdet, obwohl genau das laut Erlass nicht erlaubt ist. 

Hat alles also nix mit dem Thema zu tun, wie man *zukünftig* um das Problem Gemeinnützigkeit rumkommt..

Dass immer wieder versucht wird, vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken - z. K............


----------



## Elbangler_70 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



gründler schrieb:


> Der VDSF hat das damals alles in die wege geleitet mit dem BMF usw usw usw.....warum sollten die Herren jetzt daran inter.sein dieses wieder ändern zu lassen???
> 
> Gemeinschaftsfischen werden auf lange Sicht verschwinden,und stirbt erstmal die Gemeinschaft stirbt auch der rest langsam,was ja die letzten Jahre schon zu beobachten ist.
> 
> ...



Die Erfahrung zeigt, der gründler hat recht. Von Ihm stammt auch das Zitat, dass Stippangeln gestorben ist. Müsste so ein/zwei Jahre her sein.


----------



## Tomasz (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



mathei schrieb:


> ...
> warum ist jemand deligierter und nimmt diese aufgabe dann nicht ernst...



Und warum finden sich nicht genug Leute, die es besser wissen, sachliche und handfeste Argumente vorbringen, die mehrheitsfähig sind und sich dann als Delegierter aufstellen lassen und die Sachen in die richigen Bahnen lenken?
Fragen über Fragen#c?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*

Wenn jetzt nicht grad Mittag wär, würd ich ne Tüte Chips und ein Bierchen aufmachen #h


----------



## Blauzahn (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und warum finden sich nicht genug Leute, die es besser wissen, sachliche und handfeste Argumente vorbringen, die mehrheitsfähig sind und sich dann als Delegierter aufstellen lassen und die Sachen in die richigen Bahnen lenken?
> Fragen über Fragen#c?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ganz einfach Tomasz, weil es bequemer ist anonym zu mosern und wiederzukäuen, als selbst in die Puschen zu kommen.
Das vielzitierte "Stimmvieh" ;-)

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## Tomasz (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Das Du aber auch gleich wieder so direkt werden musst.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## JimiG (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach Tomasz, weil es bequemer ist anonym zu mosern und wiederzukäuen, als selbst in die Puschen zu kommen.
> Das vielzitierte "Stimmvieh" ;-)
> 
> Mittagsgruß
> René



nein weil du gegen den Filz keine Chance hast wenn du gerne Delegierter wärst. Denn die brauchen nur Jasager und nicht mehr und Leute die  mal kritisch nachfragen bekommen null Antwort und werden abgekanzelt oder schlimmer noch kalt gestellt. Da von Stimmvieh zu quatschen zeugt von Arroganz und Überheblichkeit.


----------



## Tomasz (13. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



JimiG schrieb:


> nein weil du gegen den Filz keine Chance hast wenn du gerne Delegierter wärst...



Weswegen ich ja geschrieben habe, dass man dafür sachliche und handfeste Argumente vorbringen muss, die mehrheitsfähig sind. Das fängt natürlich an der Basis in den Vereinen an. Dort angefangen muss man die Mehrheiten beschaffen. Sich darauf auszuruhen, dass DIE DA OBEN nur Mist bauen, kann da nicht zählen. Wir leben nicht in einer Erbmonarchie. Vom Vorstand der Vereine bis hoch zur Fr. Präsidentin ist alles mehrheitlich so gewählt worden. Das ist doch auch dass, was Thomas immer wieder moniert. Also wird sich daran auch nicht durch einen Zauberspruch oder eine außergalaktische Explosion ändern, sondern nur durch Leute die es schaffen, sich durch kluge Argumente und Ideen vom Stammtissch angefangen, über die Hauptversammlung der Vereine und der Verbände Mehrheiten zu bekommen.
Sieht jemand dazu eine gangbare Alternative?
Das Gespennst vom finanziellen Ruin und der Selbstauflösung des BV wird zwar hier schon seit Jahren propagiert, aber bislang habe ich davon nichts gesehen oder gehört.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und warum finden sich nicht genug Leute, die es besser wissen, *sachliche und handfeste Argumente vorbringen, die mehrheitsfähig sind* und sich dann als Delegierter aufstellen lassen und die Sachen in die richigen Bahnen lenken?...



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



racoon schrieb:


> Klar geht das, sogar ohne größere Probleme.
> 
> Um es mal ganz einfach zu sagen - ohne auf die dahinterstehende Problematik einzugehen:
> 
> ...





racoon schrieb:


> Das ist bedingt zutreffend. Wenn ein Verein *ausschließlich *Angelveranstaltungen durchführen möchte und sonst keinerlei weitere Betätigungsfelder hat, ist die Gemeinnützigkeit zu versagen. Das liegt daran, dass diese Tätigkeit eben nicht förderungswürdig ist. Wobei das Ganze meiner Meinung nach grenzwertig ist und im Falle einer Klage gegen die Aberkennung gute Chancen bestehen, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten. Streitpunkt dürfte dann nämlich die Frage sein :
> 
> Ist Angeln Sport oder nicht ?
> 
> ...



Du vergisst etwas entscheidendes, nämlich:




Brotfisch schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> *Wettangeln und Tierschutz*
> Teilweise wird vertreten, das Angeln vom rechtlichen Tierschutz auszunehmen; hiervon wären dann alle Formen des Angelns erfasst, sofern nicht eine Beschränkung auf fischweidgerechtes Angeln oder Angeln im Rahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis erfolgt. Die erstgenannte Forderung ist jedoch gesellschaftlich nicht mehrheitsfähig und wird es auch nicht wieder. Diese Debatte soll hier jedoch nicht geführt werden. Käme man jedoch zu einer Privilegierung der guten fachlichen Praxis der Angelns im Tierschutzrecht, so wäre zu prüfen, ob von dieser gfP auch Wettangeln umfasst sein können und wenn ja, unter welchen Bedingungen. Es würde sicher, wie in der individuellen Angelei, Ausübungsregeln für das Wettangeln geben. Aber selbst wenn man eine Einbeziehung des Wettangelns in die gfP und dessen Sonderstellung im Tierschutz erreichte, wäre damit noch nicht die Anerkennung als gemeinnützig verknüpft.




Der vom BFM herausgegebene Erlass stützt sich wesentlich auf die damalige Zustimmung der *Tierschutzreferenten der Länder.*

Diese haben, gemeinsam mit dem VDSF, ausgearbeitet, unter welchen Bedingungen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. 

Alles, was gegen die im Erlass festgelegten Regeln verstößt, ist als nicht im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu verstehen. Dabei ist unerheblich, ob es im Falle eines Verfahrens zu einem Schuldspruch kommt.

Und dann ist die Gemeinnützigkeit zu versagen.


Also ist die erste Adresse die der Tierschutzreferenten der Länder. Dann muss das BFM willens sein, eine Neufassung zu akzeptieren. Und erst dann kann man was neues erfinden.


Viel Glück bei den Tierschutzreferenten.....


----------



## gründler (13. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du vergisst etwas entscheidendes, nämlich:
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Glück bei den Tierschutzreferenten.....


 


http://www.tierschutzbund.de/information/hintergrund/artenschutz/jagd-auf-wildtiere/angeln.html

#h


----------



## Knispel (14. August 2014)

*AW: Wertungsangeln: Möglich für gemeinnützige Vereine/Verbände?*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.tierschutzbund.de/information/hintergrund/artenschutz/jagd-auf-wildtiere/angeln.html
> 
> #h



Da wird den Fischen mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Leidensfähigkeit unterstellt als ältere Mitmenschen in manchen Seniorenheimen täglich ertragen müssen. Verkehrte Welt ....


----------



## Tomasz (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Tino34 schrieb:


> #6 |good: #6



Nee, nee... 
Nichts da, mit "good posting". 
Ich gehöre wegen meiner Meinung und der Migliedschaft in einem Verein zu den "immer Selben", die hier gerne mauscheln, vertuschen, tricksen und was weiß ich was. Es sollte mich daher sehr wundern, wenn ich dieses mal nicht in den Offtopic-Thread verschoben werde.
Wer hat hier eigentlich den Moderationshut auf und an wen kann man sich wenden, wenn man mit der Moderationsleistung unzufrieden ist? Bei Thomas wohl kaum, da er ja hier nach Gutsherrenart verschiebt. Da muss es doch eine übergeordnete neutrale Person geben. So wie es @Goeddoek einmal sein sollte. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## dieteraalland (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kosten einer WM*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Du zahlst ja nicht für die WM Teilnahme.
> DU zahlst überhaupt gar nichts an den Bundesverband, denn in dem kannst Du kein direktes Mitglied sein. Das können nur LV und Spezialverbände, und die sind daher auch die einzigen die Geld an den BV zahlen.
> 
> indirekt zahlt jedes vereinsmitglied beitrag an den bv.
> ...


 
 nur soviel den zahlungen, eines organisierten anglers


----------



## Toellner (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Ich finde es großartig, mit welcher Arroganz und Überheblichkeit hier über andere Angler(=Menschen) hergezogen wird. Warum macht der Allwissende des Boards nicht einmal selbst konkrete und verwertbare Vorschläge für eine gezielte Veränderung jener Vorgaben, die uns vonseiten des BFM in Sachen Gemeinnützigkeit im Weg stehen?
Oder ist konstruktive Mitarbeit an anstehenden gemeinsamen Problemen der gesamten AnglerInnenschaft den gutbezahlten Mitarbeitern des Boards von ihrem Arbeitgeber verboten, weil das keine "Einschaltquoten" verspricht? Oder haben wir gar keine gemeinsamen Ziele?
Ich fände es gut, wenn wenigstens die Maxime "_Der Umgangston im Anglerboard sollte von Kollegialität und Fairneß geprägt sein_." in Ansätzen von euch befolgt würden.
Entschuldigung:
Meine Kritik ist natürlich völlig überzogen, denn da stand ja irgendwo ein zynisches Lob:
_Aber immerhin bewegt sich mal was bei den organisierten, das muss und sollte man daher loben...........         
_Nun kann ich nach jahrzehnterlanger Lobbyarbeit für Angler/innen, bei der ich nicht nur heißen Dampf in irgendwelchen "basisdemokratischen" Internetforen abließ, sondern richtige Arbeit leistete, wenigstens gut schlafen. Und dafür danke ich dem Allwissenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*



> Oder ist konstruktive Mitarbeit an anstehenden gemeinsamen Problemen der gesamten AnglerInnenschaft den gutbezahlten Mitarbeitern des Boards von ihrem Arbeitgeber verboten, weil das keine "Einschaltquoten" verspricht?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214


----------



## Brotfisch (20. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Lieber Thomas,
für eine "reine Zustandsbeschreibung" sind mir aber viel zu viele Wertungen enthalten.
Wenn das aber hier ein Stammtisch-Thread sein soll, ist mir's auch recht. Es wäre dann aber sinnvoll, für die "reinen" Nachrichten ebenfalls einen eigenen Thread einzurichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Natürlich kann und soll man Zustände werten - wo ist das Problem?

Selbstverständlich kannst Du jederzeit einen Thread aufmachen, wenn Du es für sinnvoll hältst, oder überhaupt für möglich, dass aus diesem DAFV irgendwas Positives für Angler entsteht - daran hindert Dich niemand.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Ob allen Teilnehmern dieses threads klar war und ist, dass man hier nur darüber sprechen darf, was der DAFV tut/ nicht tut und nicht darüber, was er tun soll(te), kann ich nicht einschätzen. Mir war das nicht klar, zumal ich eine solche Trennung auch für nicht zielführend erachte.
Aber Du hast das ja jetzt klargestellt. Es ist dann auch in Ordnung, Beiträge, die nach dieser Klarstellung immer noch über das Soll akadieren in den offtopic-Thread zu vermüllen. Nicht so in Ordnung finde ich das bei Beiträgen, die vor Deiner Klarstellung erfolgt sind. Das gilt um so mehr, wenn Deine Antworten auf meine Beiträge stehen bleiben, was auch aus meiner Sicht nicht viel Sinn macht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

http://dsav.eu/#tab2

Was will der DSAV nicht?

" Der DSAV setzt sich NICHT für die Legalisierung von Wettfischen in D ein"

"Tolle" Interessenvertretung

Ach ja..ich vergaß..das scheinheilige Mäntelchen der Gemeinnützigkeit..


----------



## Brotfisch (20. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*

Lieber Thomas,
wenn es sich um eine Diskussion darüber handelt, was offtopic ist und was nicht, dann können wir das rasch klären. Ich begreife mich hier als Gast im Forum und diskutiere mit, solange meine Beiträge für irgendjemanden von Interesse sein könnten. Das bedeutet für mich auch, mich den Forumsregeln zu unterwerfen.
Für mich ist in einer Diskussion, in der es , nach meinem Verständnis und meiner Wahrnehmung darum geht, die Arbeit des DAFV kritisch zu würdigen, schon auch um die Suche nach einem Maßstab. Was müsste der DAFV eigentlich tun? Wenn dieser Aspekt ausgeklammert sein soll, dann ist das eine Frage Deiner Regie und Du kannst gerne alles, was mit dieser Regie zu tun hat, in den Offtopic-Orkus versenken. Ob das der Diskussionsfreude derjenigen, die Dir nicht bedingungslos zustimmen, förderlich ist, ist eine Frage, die die AB-Redaktion beschäftigen mag und von mir nicht zu beantworten ist. Dafür bin ich schon deswegen nicht geeignet, weil ich nicht verstehe, weswegen man die Arbeit des DAFV bewerten darf, wie man will, aber nicht an einem Soll-Maßstab messen darf. 
Ich habe eine Riesenallergie gegen vorgepresste Denkschemata, kriege Plaque, wenn Ideen und Gedanken verboten werden und alles nach einem vorgegebenenen Plan laufen muss, den einzelne sich ausgedacht haben. Der Kopf ist rund, damit die Gedanken die Richtung ändern können (ist nicht von mir). Wenn ich die Arbeit des DAFV nicht mehr an anderen Kriterien messen darf, als diejenigen, die bereits von wem auch immer vorgegeben sind, weswegen sollte ich mir dann noch Gedanken machen und diese formulieren?
Sprech- und Schreibverbote sind Denkverbote und nichts anderes als Zensur. Wenn Du allein darüber entscheidest, was man über die Arbeit des DAFV denken und schreiben darf, dann ist das Dein formales Recht als AB-Chef. Aber in der Sache hat es jenseits dessen nichts damit zu tun, was Du und wir alle gemeinsam an Transparenz und Offenheit vom DAFV einfordern. Wir wollen, dass der DAFV offen und für alle Mitglieder sichtbar diskutiert, argumentiert, alles offenlegt, nicht mauschelt - und dann schieben wir selbst Meinungsäußerungen, die uns scheinbar nicht in den Kram passen, in eine kaum wahrnehmbare Hinterweltecke? Wer kritisiert, das tun wir beide, macht einen moralischen Anspruch geltend, zumindest einen fachlich-kompetenteren. Ich vielleicht mehr "moralisch", Du vielleicht etwas mehr fachlich. Das sind unterschiedliche Ansätze, die beide ihren Raum haben, genauso wie FAZ und BILD. Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Du beide kritischen Ansätzen Raum geben willst. Jetzt aber habe ich den Eindruck, dass es nur noch um einen einzigen Ansatz geht. An dessen Verbreitung ich vielleicht passive Lesefreude, aber keinen eigenen Anteil habe und haben werde.
Die Situation der Angelfischerei in Deutschland sollte Anlass genug sein, Alternativen gemeinsam zu entwickeln, Kräfte für einen Neuanfang zusammenzuführen und Ideen zueinander zu bringen. Wenn die aktuelle Strategie sich aber darin erschöpft, den plötzlichen Kindstod des DAFV herbeizujubeln, ohne auch nur ansatzweise Perspektiven für ein Danach aufzuzeigen und zugleich all diejenigen, die es wagen, über die eigentlich richtige Machart anglerischer Interessenvertretung in diesem Land auch nur nachzudenken in die Stigma-Ecke der DAFV-Beweihräucherer (Dein OT-Thread) zu packen - dann, ja dann sind wir nicht bei Transparenz und Offenheit. Dann sind wir bei genau jener tumben Eingleisigkeit des Denkens und des Handelns, das die organisierten Angler dieses Landes in eine Engstirnigkeit getrieben hat, für die ich einen Namen habe, den ich aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht nenne.
Das Angelboard hat in all seiner Vielfältigkeit und Offenheit, in seiner frischen Diskussionsfreudigkeit und auch durch die vielen Fakten und Informationen, die ohne es nicht ans Tageslicht gekommen wären, einen unglaublichen Verdienst für die Weiterentwicklung der demokratischen Kultur in der organisierten Angelfischerei erworben. Viele Funktionäre, selbst wenn sie sich nicht dazu bekennen, wissen das zu schätzen; ich auch. Diese Offenheit und Vielfältigkeit muss das Anglerboard allerdings auch vorleben, wenn es den DAFV wegen seiner "Hinterzimmrigkeit" angreifen will, die nichts anderes ist, als eine zwar überholte, aber immerhin althergebrachte Technik des Verbandswesens. Ich will das nicht rechtfertigen, denn es passt so gar nicht mehr in unsere Zeit. Aber mit Denk- und Redeverboten oder rhetorischen Platzverweisen ist das AB kein leuchtendes Vorbild für das, was wir alle gemeinsam vom DAFV verlangen.
Neben der Informationsweitergabe - so es denn Informationen gibt - ist der größte Gewinn am AB, dass es die Kritiker an den bestehenden Verbandsstrukturen zusammenführt - in all ihrer Vielfältigkeit und Unterschiedlichkeit ihrer Auffassungen. Damit besteht die Chance, alternative Kräfte zu bündeln und somit stärkeren Einfluss auf das Geschehen zu nehmen. Dieses Integrationspotenzial besteht aber nur, wenn all diese genannten Kräfte sich auch mit ihren Intensionen und Ansichten einbringen können. Eine Zensur zwischen den oppositionellen Kräften wird dieses Zusammengehen unmöglich machen und - so leid es mir tut das zu sagen - den DAFV entscheidend stärken.
Man mag das, was ich hier schreibe, für Geschwall halten. Wer lieber an Draufhauf-Diskussionen teilnimmt, bei denen der Verurteilte schon von Anfang an feststeht, dem sei das unbenommen. Ich glaube, dass das der Angelfischerei in Deutschland in ihrer schwierigen Lage so gut wie nicht weiterhilft. Deswegen habe ich beschlossen, mich an solchen Diskussionen nicht mehr zu beteiligen.
Gerne aber würde ich mit der interessierten (Verbands-) Öffentlichkeit über die realistischerweise in naher Zukunft zu erreichenden Ziele diskutieren. Das fällt auch mir nicht leicht, da der Verband zu kritischen Betrachtungen unfähig zu sein scheint. Genau deswegen geht auch nichts voran. Und genau deswegen ist eine Opposition, die langsam den Eindruck gewinnt, ´nichts zu erreichen, nicht frei von Enttäuschungen. Die sollten uns aber nicht dazu bringen, einander den Mund zu verbieten. Denn dann sind wir nicht anders als diejenigen ultragestrigen (die heute noch aktiv sind), die verhindern, dass es voran geht.
Lieber Thomas, ich brauche keine postwendende Antwort auf diesen Beitrag, wo immer er auch landet. Es soll vielmehr ein Beitrag zum Nachdenken auch und gerade für Dich sein. Du kannst eine andere Meinung dazu haben, was nichts ändert und ich akzeptieren werde. Aber bitte nimm zur Kenntnis, dass ich nicht alleine bin unter jenen, die im Polit-Bereich des AB eine zunehmende "Eingleisigkeit" warnehmen und gestatte mir den Hinweis, dass ich das - unabhängig von meinem eigenen Beitrag - mit Skepsis und Sorge betrachte.


----------



## Tomasz (20. August 2014)

*AW: vdsf/dafv 2014*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Aber bitte nimm zur Kenntnis, dass ich nicht alleine bin unter jenen, die im Polit-Bereich des AB eine zunehmende "Eingleisigkeit" warnehmen und gestatte mir den Hinweis, dass ich das - unabhängig von meinem eigenen Beitrag - mit Skepsis und Sorge betrachte.



Willkommen im Club|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*



> Für mich ist in einer Diskussion, in der es , nach meinem Verständnis und meiner Wahrnehmung darum geht, die Arbeit des DAFV kritisch zu würdigen, schon auch um die Suche nach einem Maßstab. *Was müsste der DAFV eigentlich tun?*



Ihr könnt zu dem Thema "Rettung des DAFV" oder "Was müsste der DAFV tun" doch jederzeit gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen - hindert euch wirklich überhaupt niemand.

Daher ist diese Behauptung:


> Die sollten uns aber nicht dazu bringen, einander den Mund zu verbieten.


oder sowas


> Sprech- und Schreibverbote sind Denkverbote und nichts anderes als Zensur.


für mich schlicht grober Unfug.

Nur weil wir nicht dulden, dass immer wieder andere Threads, indem es wie z. B.  in dem, aus dem wir das hierher verschoben haben, nur um das (elende) Tun des DAFV 2014 und eben nicht um die Rettung oder das Vorwärtsbringen des DAFV geht, damit zerschossen werden - und das wird eben genau deswegen in den Offtopic-Thread verschoben.

Ihr wisst doch hoffentlich, wie man einen Thread eröffnet?

Dazu seid ihr herzlich eingeladen.

Damit ihr damit nicht mehr fälschlicherweise jammern müsst:


> Jetzt aber habe ich den Eindruck, dass es nur noch um einen einzigen Ansatz geht



Macht zu eurem Thema "Rettung des DAFV" oder "Wie bringt man den DAFV zu Anglerfreundlichkeit" oder wie auch immer einfach einen eigenen Thread auf.

Statt damit immer wieder andere Threads mit anderen Themen mit eurem Thema zu zerschiessen..

Und auch gerade in einem von euch zu dem Thema aufgemachten Thread werde ich dann drauf achten, dass es dann da auch nur um das eigentliche Thema geht. 
Und nicht z. B. ich dann schreibe, dass es eh besser wäre, den DAFV zu erledigen.

Es geht wirklich ganz einfach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/faq.php

Siehe da auch:


> *Bitte beim Thema (OnTopic) bleiben!*
> Bitte führt Themen als solche, als was Sie begonnen wurden. Also nicht nach einer Rute Fragen und dann weiter über das Wetter sprechen...



Und  Beiträge zur Rettung oder dem Vorwärtsbringen des DAFV sind eben in einem Thread über das aktive, praktische Tun des DAFV definitiv Offtopic.

Ich war mal so frei zu helfen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651


----------



## Koalabaer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem, dass genau die sich hier nicht melden, die sonst jeden Thread für dieses Thema genutzt haben. Und für die ja extra diese Möglichkeit mit dem Thread hier geschaffen wurde, da sie scheinbar nicht selber einen Thread zu dem Thema aufmachen konnten oder wollten...
> 
> Der Rest wird sich das (wie ich zugegeben auch) denken, was hier Offtopic wäre - und ich daher hier nicht schreiben kann..



Sorry Thomas,

Lass bitte das Off Topic!
Möchte hier gerne die Meinung der Organisierten zum Thema Wettfischen, Fischereischeinpflicht etc. hören:

Der Threadname ist allerdings super gewählt. #6

Meine Meinung, möglichst einfaches angeln für alle, wird kaum die Zustimmung der ,,organisierten'' finden! Die ,,nicht'' organisierten werden sich kaum, interessieren.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



> Möchte hier gerne die Meinung der Organisierten zum Thema Wettfischen, Fischereischeinpflicht etc. hören:


Dann mach dazu ein Thema auf - hier gehts darum, wie man den DAFV verbessern kann.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann mach dazu ein Thema auf - hier gehts darum, wie man den DAFV verbessern kann.



entscheidest wie immer du? was dir nicht passt ist tabu?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Das Thema ist doch klar, steht als Überschrift da und ist im Eingangsposting beschrieben:
Wie den DAFV besser machen?

Tabu ist nix - nur mach dann dafür ein eigenes Thema für Deine Fragen auf.


----------



## Smanhu (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Tja, dann passe ich. Ich kann nicht aus Sch... Gold machen


----------



## Gunnar. (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Nabend,


Smanhu schrieb:


> Tja, dann passe ich. Ich kann nicht aus Sch... Gold machen


 
 Zu gut deutsch: "Aus nem Schwein kann man kein Rennpferd machen" |supergri

 Aber gut , falls die Erde wirklich ne Scheibe ist werden auch die hier zum diskutieren aufschlagen die davon ausgehen  das man den Laden aufhübschen kann.....


----------



## kati48268 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Fällt mir schwer ontopic zu bleiben. 

Grundlage für jeden Verbesserungsschritt, 
welche diese auch immer wären, 
ist doch wohl ein kompletter Sinneswandel/Ideologiewechsel hin in Richtung:
_"pro Angler, pro Basis, pro (echter) Basisdemokratie, pro Mitbestimmung, pro Transparenz"_. 
Eine wirkliche Interessensvertetung sein.
Und schon dazu fehlt mir die Phantasie.


Das ganze (Ex-VDSF-)Konstrukt:
_(nur ein Teil der) Angler sind organisiert in Vereinen,
diese (aber auch nicht alle) wiederum in LVs,
diese dann in einem BV_,
kann nur dazu führen, dass das Endprodukt, der BV, so weit weg von den Anglern ist, dass nur Murks dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Smanhu (2. September 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Da das mit der aktuellen Struktur eh nix wird, sollte der Dafv vielleicht seine Kompetenzen etwas verschieben. Wie wärs mit nem Einstieg in ein Franchise a la Nordsee mit Thomas als Oberchefkoch :q
Da würds statt vermoderter Politik wenigstens was gutes zu Essen geben!


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Was mich interessiert : Nach dem der DASV ja nun nach eigener Aussage ( der DAFV hüllt sich ja noch in Schweigen ) im Verband aufgenommen wurde, müsste ich doch einfach aus dem heimatlichen LV austreten und dem DASV beitreten. Denn bin aller Sorgen entbunden und kann das Wettfischen fröhnen wie zu Wolf - Rüdiger Kremkus´s Zeiten .... Mitglied im Hauptverband bleibe ich ja ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Hier gehts immer noch um die Veranstaltungen 2013/14 und das Verhalten des DAFV in dieser Sache. 

Du kannst ja zum DSAV gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.

Danke.


----------



## Knispel (7. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Na gut denn anders gefragt :
Nach der bekannt gegebenen Neuaufnahme eines gewissen Verbandes in den DAFV frage ich mich allen Ernstes ; wie rechtfertig sich Fr. Dr. in Zukunft über die mit Gewissheit stattfindenden Verfehlungen gegenüber den eigenen Grundsätze zum Gemeinschafts - und "Hege"fischen, die mit 100%tiger Warscheinlichkeit von diesem im In - und Ausland stattfinden wird.


----------



## Tomasz (8. September 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Das betrifft jetzt zwar nur die landesspezifischen Regelungen zu den "Wett- oder Hegefischen" wie sie in den Landeschfischereigesetzen geregelt sind und haben daher wohl nur am Rande mit dem Status der Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun. Aber interessant ist eine solche Zusammenstellung auf jeden Fall. Ob es vollständig und sachlich richtig ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

http://dsav.eu/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/DAFV_AngelfischVeranst_inFischG.pdf

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Wenn das Schweigen im Walde unerträglich wird,
klaubt mancher die Klabusterbeeren vom Baume #h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Ich sehe diesen Thread als Anleitung und Diskusionsrundlage für mich und andere die eingesehen haben das man was verändern kann wenn man denn will.
Es sind hier schon genug Anleitungen und Vorschläge unterbreitet worden, jetzt liegt es an jedem selbst etwas zu tun.

Oder willst du hier in jedem Thread Vorschläge stehen haben was alles besser werden soll und sie dann in deinen journalistischen Arbeiten zu verwenden?

Jeder Änderungswillige hat halt seine eigene Art und Weise seine Versuche zu starten: der eine als Journalist im Internet, der andere an der Front in den Vereinen. 
Beide Formen sind bei einer Revolution wichtig, die eine geht nicht ohne die andere. 

Man kann den DAFV auf lange Sicht ändern, das muß allerdings von unten geschehen - um es kurz auszudrücken: hat man die Vereinsstrukturen verändert bzw. verbessert, kann man den Rest auch ändern.

Das geht nur mit frischem Blut, man muß quasi den Genpool auffrischen.

Das Problem: in dem Moment wo man einem halbwegs intelligenten DAFV-Funktionär (egal o Verein, BV, LV) erwähnt "...das habe ich im Anglerboard gelesen..." wird jede Diskusion im Keim erstickt und man wird stehen gelassen.

Halte ich hingegen den Mund und lasse das AB ganz außen vor, komme ich zumindestens schonmal einen Schritt weiter und werde gehört.

Ein Angler sagte mal während eine Diskusion über dieses leidige Thema zu mir, ich zitiere sinngemäß: _dann soll der Finkbeiner doch einen Verein gründen, in den Verband eintreten und endlich seine Verbesserungen durchdrücken anstatt ständig den gesammten DAFV mies zu machen_.
_Dann kommt auch der ein oder andere und unterstützt ihn._
Zitat Ende...

Ich sehe es ähnlich (im Bezug auf den letzten Teil): in den Vereinen wird größtenteils von der Mehrzahl der Mitglieder eine sehr gute Arbeit geleistet (Jugendarbeit, Natur- und Umweltschutz), das Problem sind die seit Jahrzenten im Vorstand der Vereine und Bezirksverbände tätigen "alten Säcke" und ihre Seilschaften.

Entweder sterben sie in den kommenden Jahren oder müssen durch "junge Wilde" ersetzt werden, so siehts aus.
Mit Scharmützeln außerhalb des DAFV befassen sich die "alten Säcke" nicht und die wenigsten haben Internet... 

In einer Sache sind wir uns aber einig: das ist keine Sache von ein, zwei, fünf Jahren. Wir können nur den Grundstein legen, den Rest müssen die zukünfigen Generationen machen, deswegen ist Jugendarbeit im Verein wichtig.
Wir erziehen JETZT die zukünfigen Vorstände der Vereine, das ist im Grunde genommen ein Generationenvertrag.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Da ja immer wieder das Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bemängelt wird, könnten die Verantwortlichen ja mal ein Seminar dazu besuchen.

Wie wäre es mit diesem

http://www.shz.de/lokales/ostholste...bessere-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-id8059146.html

Man achte auf den Namen des Referenten...

Ich glaube da melde ich mich mal an #6


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Konkret läuft es immer über die Personen. Hat man Personen, die ein Amt ausfüllen können, die Ideen, vielleicht sogar Visionen haben, dann kann und wird man etwas erreichen.

So jemand ist aus meiner Sicht auf DAFV-Ebene nicht in Sicht. Das einzige moderne ist eine Frau an der Spitze zu haben. Dass das leider eine abgehalfterte uncharismatische Ex-Politikerin ist, das könnte man vorher nicht ahnen.

Es ist wie mit dem Pabst. Wenn man Erneuerung möchte, dann braucht es Personen, die dafür stehen.

Gibt es die?

P.S. Was ist eigentlich aus "Brotfisch" geworden? Gemessen an der allgemeinen Diskussionskultur hier fand ich seine Beiträge erfrischend konstruktiv.

Aegir


----------



## meckpomm (4. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aus einer ganzen Masse an deren Unfähigkeit dokumentierenden Aktionen oder Unterlassungen, über die es sich zu berichten lohnt...:m:vik:



Moin,

und dann hättet ihr euch wieder ereifert und für den Angler irgendwie doch wieder nichts erreicht.

Ihr ereifert euch über einen Bundesverband, aber Fischereipolitik ist nunmal Ländersache. Keine Frau Happach-Kassan, keiner der 3 Geschäftsführer oder der 13 Präsidiumsmitglieder kann sich in seiner DAFV-Funktion für eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes in BW oder gegen die Winterquatiere im Bodden (etc.) einsetzen. Das muss auf Landesebene passieren. Aber irgendwie ignoriert die versammelte Anglerboard-Obrigkeit das geflissentlich weg. Wieso fragt ihr nicht mal eure ominösen Informanten aus dem DAFV-Kreis, warum es bei denen im Landesverband bzw. auf Landesebene gewisse Probleme gibt. Oder gibt es irgendein Bundesland, in dem es keine angelpolitischen Einschränkungen gibt? Gab es irgendein Bundesland, irgendeinen Landesverband, in dem es kürzlich man ein Umdenken gab und der sich stärker - oder mit euren Worten: überhaupt - für den Angler eingesetzt hat?

Aber stimmt: Die Schuldigen haben wir ja schon gefunden. Alles was hier passiert ist doch höchst tendenziös.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## meckpomm (5. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Wieder Vizepräsident zurückgetreten, Insolvenz evtl. zum Jahreswechsel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur für die paar, die international wettangeln wollen.
> 
> Und dafür auch in Kauf nehmen, dass normale Vereinsveranstaltungen immer  mehr unter Verdacht stehen (ok. viele natürlich auch zurecht, was  Gesetze und AO angeht.



Moin,

aber wenn du so gegen Wettangeln hetzt,  dann müsstest du doch auch die Anglerboard-Sponsoren u.a. Browning mal  darauf ansprechen, warum sie mit ihren Teams und mit ihrer  Unternehmenspolitik sowas fördern und propagieren. Sind nicht diese "paar" sogar die Zielgruppe? Wieso braucht man "Profi-Gerät", dass das Anglerboard mit Video vorstellt? Oder geht es vielleicht darum, dass die Verbände da geschasst werden sollen, damit sich die Industrie dann nach Lust und Laune austoben kann?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Kosten Hauptversammlung 2013 *laut vorgelegter Zahlen (wenn da schon alles enthalten ist) mit nettem, geselligen Abend:
> Über 70.000 Euro!!!!



Und was bekommt man für 70.000€? Werden davon vielleicht die Fahrkosten, die Übernachtung, die Verpflegung, die Tagungsräume mit Technik, ggf. sogar ein Notar(?) etc. bezahlt? Wie viele Personen sind denn bei einer solchen JHV? Dass ich dafür einen Oberklassewagen bekommen könnte, weiß ich, aber was soll ich mit dem Dritten? Und dann natürlich auch die Frage, die ihr vielleicht an eure Informanten aus den Landesverbänden nicht einfach mal mit einem guten Beispiel voran gegangen und haben das alles aus eigener Tasche bezahlt?! Richtig, dann würden die da vermutlich gar nicht hinfahren, ist ja Freizeit, oder einen unnützen Ersatzlaien ohne Kompetenzen hinschicken.

Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwer möchte, dass das Präsidium oder - mit Verlaub - eine Nichtanglerin nach eigenem Ermessen ohne jegliche Rechtfertigung entscheiden kann, weil man sich die JHV erspart.

Und nein, ich war nicht selbst bei der Jahreshauptversammlung 2013, ich angle nicht um die Wette, aber ich frage mich immer wieder, warum man hier so penetrant aggiert.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

Immer wieder das gleiche Offtopic (daher verschoben, die näxten lösch ich stumpf) - und noch dazu zum Thema Wertungsangeln klar falsch - lesen hilft.

Bin ich ganz klar dafür, für Wertungsangeln!!

Aber nicht auf Grundlage Mauschelei wie beim DAV, DAFV oder DSAV, sondern vernünftig geklärt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214

Und es geht auch nicht drum, was eine HV per se kostet, oder dass die Präsidentin alleine entscheiden sollte!

Sondern um das Missverhältnis dessen, was die zur Eigenverwaltung an Kohle verpulvern und was für die eigentlichen Ziele (haben die ja selber propagiert, Europa wär ja so wichtig) :
Nämlich grade mal 2.500 pro Jahr....


----------



## spodsbjerg (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frage an alle organisierten Angelfischer:*

Ich finds schon g..l wie hier immer alle auf den "organisierten", die ja nach Thomas`schreiben gar keine richtigen Angler sind, rumhacken. Was tun den die "richtigen" Angler (ausser labern)? Zudem; wofür sollen sich manche Funktionäre unbedingt entschuldigen? Wißt ihr wofür diese Leute gestimmt haben? Sind diese vielleicht teilweise überstimmt worden? Ich finde ihr macht es euch zu einfach. Warum gründet ihr nicht selbst einen neuen Verband und macht dann alles besser?? Fragen über Fragen aber auch dafür gibt es keine vernünftige Antwort. Ich würde übrigens auch Mitglied bei euch werden .
Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Fisch des Jahres: Huchen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Seele spricht mir grad aus der Seele-man muß doch nicht jeden noch so abseitigen Schaiß zur Verbandsschelte hochjazzen!|uhoh:



So isses.

 By the way: Ich finde die Wahl Klasse!

 Übrigens: Souveränität zeigt sich auch darin, dem Gegner gegenüber dort Respekt zu beweisen, wo er mal keine Fehler macht.

 PS: Ein Anglerverband, der sich nicht neben seiner primären Pflicht, etwas für die Angler zu tun, auch für den Naturschutz engagiert, hat auch nicht verstanden, worum es geht. |wavey:


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anständige Angler haben damit nix zu tun, also auch keine Schande für Angler!
> 
> Da gehts nur um organisierte Angelfischer - diese Trennung wird mir nach dieser Sitzung immer wichtiger!


 Entschuldigung Thomas aber da kennst du ja meine Meinung zu!!


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

Doch, spodsbjerg, das ist mir schon klar.
Nur deshalb existiert dieses Elend ja überhaupt noch. :m


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #d  Ich glaube du hast es auch nicht verstanden das sehr sehr viele der organisierten mit dem Beitritt in einen Verein gar keine andere Wahl haben. Aber egal......ist OT. Entschuldigung!!



Ich denke Honeyball hat dies schon verstanden.
ABER...


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*

ABER gibts nicht!!! sonst könnte man es anders zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Sharpo (15. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> ABER gibts nicht!!! sonst könnte man es anders zum Ausdruck bringen.




Sorry,

aber wenn ich doch sooo abhängig von Vereinen oder LV bin....

warum lässt man diese marschroute dann zu?
Ok, Bayern ist derzeit nicht dabei. 
BW....siehe Abstimmung zum Nachtangeln..

oder was ist mit den alten DAV LV. 

Hallo??? Ist dies der Bundesverband den ihr wolltet?


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Winzelmaster schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft,
> Ich denke es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit die alten Zöpfe abzuschneiden und das wäre dem DAFV jegliche finanzielle Grundlage zu entziehen. Dazu müßte natürlich jeder organisierte Angler seine Mitgliedschaft kündigen. Das hört sich erst einmal drastisch an aber ich meine dass jeder Angelverein sich “ schwarz “ über Wasser halten könnte. Geld ist bei denen da Oben das einzige Kriterium, nur wir haben die Macht ! So eine Revolution würde natürlich erstmal ein absolutes Chaos bedeuten aber an die Spitze von uns Petrijüngern gehört einfach jemand der mit Leib und Seele Angler ist.
> Das ist meine Meinung,
> Liebe Grüße,
> Marcell




 Und zum wiederholten Male.... soooo einfach ist das nicht. Es gibt nicht wenige Vereine die "Ihre" Gewässer über den jeweiligen LV bekommen haben. (Gewässerpools lasse ich mal außen vor...).

 Das heißt, dass die Fischereirechte der Vereine vom Land über den LV und letztendlich auf den zahlenden Verein (Pachten usw.) übertragen werden. Tritt der Verein nun aus dem LV aus, ist damit auch gleichzeitig das Gewässer futsch. Und du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell andere "Nachbarvereine" ein solches Gewässer annektieren! 

 Das ist reale Erpressung die leider seit Jahrzehnten in einigen BL passiert....


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. November 2014)

*AW: HV DAFV: Das Elend geht mit Vollgas weiter!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und zum wiederholten Male.... soooo einfach ist das nicht. Es gibt nicht wenige Vereine die "Ihre" Gewässer über den jeweiligen LV bekommen haben. (Gewässerpools lasse ich mal außen vor...).
> 
> Das heißt, dass die Fischereirechte der Vereine vom Land über den LV und letztendlich auf den zahlenden Verein (Pachten usw.) übertragen werden. Tritt der Verein nun aus dem LV aus, ist damit auch gleichzeitig das Gewässer futsch. Und du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell andere "Nachbarvereine" ein solches Gewässer annektieren!
> 
> Das ist reale Erpressung die leider seit Jahrzehnten in einigen BL passiert....


 
|good:#6!!


----------



## volkerm (28. November 2014)

*AW: Steinewerfer im Glashaus – Interview mit einem NABU-Insider*

Gehen wir intellektuell doch mal weiter- das treibt mich lange schon um.
Wem eigentlich gehören die Rechte an der Nutzung der natürlichen Ressourcen? Jedermannsrecht, behaupte ich.
Nicht nur Fische fangen, auch Öl fördern zählt dazu. Jagen auch, klar. Atmen-meine Luft. Wasser, nicht unwichtig zum Überleben.
Da brauche ich keinen, der mich reglementiert.
Aber nein, zu einfach.
Die Rechte haben sich Konzerne und Politiker gesichert- wie auch immer, angeblich demokratisch legitimiert.
Wir brauchen Anarchie,Selbstbestimmung, Eier in der Hose.
Gleich prasselt es.


----------



## Stipperolli (29. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ich finde es super das Angler aus Bundesländern wo man ohne Angelprüfung nicht Angeln darf, sich darüber Aufregen das sich jemand über Angeltouristen beschwert die keine Prüfung brauchen in diesem Bundesland. So was kann ja nur von einem nicht organisieten Angeler kommen. Denn würde er sehen was der LV an Besatz und Erhaltungsmaßnamen hier macht würde er anders reagieren. 
Das Anglerboard  mutiert immer mehr zur Bildzeitung der Angelforen.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Wo ist der "gefällt mir" button???

:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Zum Thread über die unsinnige Prüfung gehts hier lang:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335
Ist hier nämlich in keinster Weise das Thema..


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Und wo bitteschön steht das man in Brandenburg keine Prüfung braucht?
Solange man nur auf Friedfische aus ist, stimmt die aussage. 
Aber wer es auf die Raubfische abgesehen hat, der braucht einen FS und den gibt es auch in Brandenburg nur mit Prüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Deswegen ist das mit der sinnlosen Prüfung hier auch Offtopic - und wird ab hier auch dahin verschoben, wo Offtopic hingehört..


----------



## Riesenangler (29. November 2014)

*AW: Landes"angler"verband Brandenburg prangert Touristen an, die angeln*

Ja bitte. Ich kann   es nur nicht leiden, wenn man halbwahrheiten so verbreitet. 
Obwohl ich da auch nicht vor gefeilt bin.


----------



## Knispel (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

DAFV , DSAV und die gesamte Angelvereinswelt wird sich auf interessante Zeiten einstellen dürfen ( der Link pass auch zum Forellenseeangeln in S-H)
Danke noch einmal für den Link D.
http://albert-schweitzer-stiftung.de/aktuell/klagerecht-fuer-tierschutzorganisationen-niedersachsen


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Knispel schrieb:


> DAFV , DSAV und die gesamte Angelvereinswelt wird sich auf interessante Zeiten einstellen dürfen ( der Link pass auch zum Forellenseeangeln in S-H)
> Danke noch einmal für den Link D.
> http://albert-schweitzer-stiftung.de/aktuell/klagerecht-fuer-tierschutzorganisationen-niedersachsen



Betrifft nur Nds   :#2:


----------



## wolf1945 (11. Dezember 2014)

*Vorstellung*

Hallo liebe Sportfreunde,
möchte mich hier bei Anglerborad mal kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Wolfgang Mühle, bin 69 Jahre und seit Kindesbeinen natürliuch erst "Schwarzangler" und dann ein normaler Angler unserer Zeit. Ich bin in Dresden zu Hause und betreibe außer das man hin und wieder sich doch mal an einen See oder Teich setzt eigentlich das Fliegenangeln und das Hochseeangeln. Für letzteres bin ich schon ganz schön durch die Welt gekommen. Ein Sailfisch vor der Küste von Mexiko war mein größer Erfolg. Leider ist das Fliegenangeln in unserer Region, in den Bächen leider etwas durch die Hochwasser der vergangenen Jahre in Mitleidenschaft gekommen. Auch der Neubesatz nach derartigen Ereignissen kommt nach meiner Meinung leider zu kurz. Man fängt nur noch sehr viele Fische unter dem Maß. Ich angel beim Fliegenfischen zu 90% ohne Widerhaken, aber es muss nicht sein, dass man viele Fische trotzdem verletzt, ohne sie zu entnehmen.
Einen Fisch allerdings habe ich noch nie gefangen. Das ist die Meerforelle und der Lachs. Trotz mehreren "Anflüge" war bis heute noch nix.#q
Für die nächste Angelfahrt nutze ich 2015 im Mai meinen einmonatigen Aufendhalt in Südspanien aus. Mal sehen wem ich da in der Küstenregion "ärgern " kann. Gerne nehme ich ein paar gute Ratschläge der User an. |bla:

Ansonsten ist die Elbe, die Bäche im Vorerzgebirgsland, die Sächsische Schweiz sowie Kiesseeen u.a. mein "Revier"

Petri Heil


----------



## daoxxnsepp (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

@ Thomas, 

 wenn ich mir alle deine Posts und alle von dir - fast täglich - neu eingestellte Threads durchlese frage ich mich, ob du einen deut besser bist als die - die du so verteufelst. 
In meinen Augen bist du auch ein Gegner der Angler und der "Angelfischer"


----------



## hecht131244 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Finkbeiner for Präsident - und alle Probleme sind gelöst!?

Wer fast 52.000 mal Unsinn und Hetze schreibt, der sollte einfach aufhören!

Schwachköppe haben wir schon genug!


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füssen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Und Tüssssssss


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

nur hierher verschoben, da es nix mit dem Thema zu tun hatte.

Ich hab da ne dicke Haut und kann Emotionen bei einem emotionalen Thema verstehen.

Im Nichtpolitikbereich würde aber so ein persönliches Angehen in der Diskussion sicher eine Warnung nach sich ziehen (unabhängig davon, wer auf wen losgeht, ich selber bin da nicht so empfindlich..)...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dem Huchen dürfte SH relativ wurscht sein...


 
Mir geht es nur um deine Behauptung, über das geplante in SH, die Du hier reingeschrieben hast, die hätte ich gerne belegt, weil mir das neu ist und dessen Einführung selbst mir nicht passen würde:



> Statt dessen versuchen *SH*, NDS und NRW schon, auch da ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot einzuführen - wo ist das der Bundesverband, um zu helfen?


 

Wenn Du das schon schreibst, musst Du doch eine Grundlage dafür haben, das das für das SH-Fischereigesetz so geplant ist. oder hast Du dir das nur ausgedacht?


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Thomas,

Ich muss immer schmunzeln wenn ich das lese, ein kleiner Exkurs zu diesem Thema:


> Oder wird der "Angel"fischer (elendes Verbanditenkunstwort in meinen Augen) nun endgültig vollends ganz zum Fischer?



Das Wort "Angelfischerei" bezeichnet den Fang von Fischen mit einer Angel [1]. Dieser Begriff wird vorwiegend in wissenschaftlichen Publikationen, wie z.B. von Dr. Robert Arlinghaus verwendet [2]. Der Begriff "Angelfischer" ist aus "Angelfischerei" abgeleitet. Der Begriff "Angelfischer" wird u.a. auch in der deutschen Übersetzung von Platons Werken erwähnt, vgl. [3]. Der "Angelfischer" findet sich auch in sehr alten deutschen Büchern über das Angeln, siehe [4] und [5].
Zu prüfen ist welcher der ältere Begriff ist, "Angelfischer" oder "Angler". Evtl. könnte der Angler als Kurzform hervorgegangen sein. Fakt jedoch ist, dass es sich um kein neuzeitliches Kunstwort handeln kann.

So, jetzt gerne weiter mit euren politischen Diskussionen .. 

Quellen:

[1] Duden, Rechtschreibung "Angelfischerei, die", http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Angelfischerei

[2] Robert Arlinghaus, "Angelfischerei in Deutschland - eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse", Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei, Berichte des IGB, Heft 18 /2004

[3] Der Sophist. Nach der Übersetzung von Friedrich E. D. Schleiermacher
in: Platons Werke. Zweiten Teiles zweiter Band, dritte Auflage, Berlin 1857, bearbeitet. http://www.opera-platonis.de/Sophistes.html

[4] Der deutsche Angelfischer, welcher lehret. Wie man die in den deutschen Gewässern lebenden Fische auf die sicherste Art mit der Angel fangen kann, zum Vergnügen und Nutzen des Publicums, herausgegeben von M. A. Oliver, Wien, 1795

[5] R. Henry Ludley, "Der Vollkommene und Jederzeit glückliche Angelfischer", Wien, 1851


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Deswegen hiess es auch mal Deutscher Anglerverband und Deutscher Sportfischerverband, gelle?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer, da ging es um einen ganz bestimmten Verein, mit dem wir tatsächlich nichts zu tun haben wollen und das gilt defintiv nicht für VEreine insgesamt.
> 
> NACH WIE VOR hat jeder Verein und Verband (unabhängig davon, ob wir mit dern Politik und Inhalten übereinstimmen) das Recht, bei uns alles kostenlos zu veröffentlichen und zu informieren.


 
 Das hast du dann aber genau so unglücklich formuliert, wie dorschjäger....|rolleyes|rolleyes|uhoh:|uhoh:#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Das war aus dem Threadtitel schon klar ersichtlich, dass es da nur um einen bestimmten Verein geht .


----------



## Norbi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Du kennst die komplette Arbeit des LSFV-SH?
> 
> Oder auch nur Mutmaßung, von dem, was du hier liest?



Nein kenne ich leider nicht,nur die Spitze.Aber es scheint ja wie beim Eisberg zusein...der gefährliche Teil ist verdeckt.


----------



## ZanderGott 1971 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Knispel:#6#6#6.
> @ Zandergott. Du scheinst, zumindest nach meinem ersten Eindruck, auch einer derer zu sein, die sich einen Dreck um die derzeit vom Bundesverband und auch von vielen Landesverbänden praktizierte Politik scheren, aber dann laut aufschreien wenn es uns an den Kragen geht. Wir sind "noch" in einem Bundesverband, der den Tierrechtlern in den Arsch kriecht und zwar soweit das man die Ohren unserer Führungsebene schon nicht mehr sieht. der eine Präsidentin sein Eigen nennt, di vom Angeln als solches nicht die geringste Ahnung hat. Der zweit Hauptgeschäftsstellen unterhält, die sich gegenseitig überhaupt nichts zu sagen haben , sondern wo jeder ohne Kenntnis des Tuns des Anderen sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Dazu eben noch die Kosten für zwei Hauptgeschäftsstellen, einschließlich deren Mitarbeiter. Einen verband , der mit den Beträgen seiner Basis nur so Rumschmeißt Und dem , wenn die Kohle alle ist, nichts anderes Einfällt als zuerst einmal die Beiträge zu erhöhen. Du bist, genauso wie ich, In einem Verband, in dem einige Landesverbände wie auch der Bundesverband, Angler nur zu Bereitwillig der Staatsanwaltschaft und Tierrechtlern ans Messer liefern, wenn diese ihre Fänge in Foren Posten und dann dazu schreiben das sie die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt haben, anstatt diese zu schützen. Du bist in einem Verband der zwar nicht direkt damit droht, das wer an einem Hegefischen teilnimmt, wo es am Ende dann auch eine kleine Anerkennung für die Besten Fänger gibt, das der eben aus dem Verband fliegt wenn er dabei erwischt wird. Und du bist in einem Bundesverband, der sage und schreiben 1500 Euro für Parlamentsarbeit aufbietet, pro Jahr versteht sich, nicht pro Monat, was auch noch recht dürftig wäre. Der aber im gleichen Zeitraum 70000 Euro für eine nicht Demokratische Jahreshauptversammlung rausdonnert, die er noch nicht einmal hat.
> Also mir gibt das zu denken. Das hat nichts mit Hasspredigt zu tun, sondern mit traurigen Fakten.
> Zugegeben, was Thomas schreibt ist mitunter manchmal recht einseitig Formuliert, sind aber Tatsachen.



Was anders als "Hassprediger" fällt mir hier und vielen anderen aber leider nicht dazu ein.
Ich gehe davon aus das wir hier alle Erwachsen sind.
Dann kann man wohl auch erwarten das hier vernünftig kommentiert wird.


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

@ZanderGott 1971

die meisten Leute die sich hier im Forum anmelden, stellen sich erst einmal vor. Leute die einfach so einen Raum  betreten und  sofort los poltern hinterlassen bei mir immer einen komischen Geschmack auf der Zunge. 
Viel Spaß noch im AB


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz frisch hier im Forum.


 Herzlich Willkommen!



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Bist Du hier der Hassprediger gegen den LSFV und alles was damit zutun hat.



Das ist eigentlich meine Aufgabe in diesem Forum :q



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir einmal deine Kommentare hier durchlesen bevor du hier weiter Lügen verbreitest.



Lügen? Hat Thomas glaube ich jetzt mehrfach und deutlich dargestellt, dass es nicht so ist! Er hat lediglich Infos aus dem offiziellen Forum des LSFV SH wiedergegeben. Ich glaube hier ist eine Entschuldigung von Deiner Seite fällig! Hat etwas mit Anstand zu tun...



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Du bist hier der "Diktator" und alle die nicht deiner Meinung sind werden runtergemacht.



Das ist auch nicht richtig. Thomas korrigiert lediglich falsche Aussagen und leistet Aufklärungsarbeit. Das ist wichtig, um auch allen - insbesondere denen die immer noch an den DAFV glauben - ein wenig Nachhilfe in Verbandsarbeit zu geben. Für viele Verbandstreue allerdings schwer nachvollziehbar, da die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ja nicht kennen.

Leider haben nicht alle in den Verbänden begriffen, dass durch das WWW (und gerade durch das von den Verbandlern verhasste Anglerboard) die Zeiten der Hinterzimmermauscheleien endgültig vorbei sind.



ZanderGott 1971 schrieb:


> Hier oben in Schleswig Holstein ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.



Da stimme ich Dir zu. Allerdings muss ich da die Verbandsarbeit in manchen Dingen ausklammern.

Sicherlich gibt es auch Dinge, die selbst ich noch im LSFV SH positiv sehe (zum Beispiel die kostengünstige Nutzung der Verbandsgewässer für Mitglieder). Allerdings vermisse ich auch beim LSFV SH die wirkliche Interessenvertretung für uns Angler und auch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und ausführliche Information der Beitragszahler. Man unterhält ein Forum und nutzt dieses nur sehr zaghaft für die Information von Mitgliedern. 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Spätestens nach dieser Aussage sollte jeder Angler , welcher in einem Verein ist wissen, dass er hier unerwünscht ist:



Ach komm Dorschgreifer! Das stimmt doch absolut nicht. Du darfst Dich doch hier auch austoben :q. 

Gerade Du - dessen Heimat das Forum des LSFV SH ist - solltest doch wissen, das dort fast alle User, die heute dort nur noch als Gast zu erkennen sind, gelöscht wurden, weil sie entweder kritische Äußerungen gegen den Verband gepostet haben oder von den Verbandstreuen weggemobbt wurden. Und wie häufig stellen dort die Moderatoren die Frage "bist Du überhaupt organisiert" oder "in welchem Verein bist du"? Da ist das hiesige Forum deutlich toleranter. 

*Festzuhalten bleibt* - und das sollte dann auch mal Anerkennung finden -* das Thomas korrekterweise* und passend zu diesem Thema - *dargestellt hat, dass ein dortiger Verein (Vereinsmitglied?) eine Aussage getroffen hat, die erst im Anschluss korrigiert wurde. Das ist Fakt!*

Wobei ich die Aussage nicht überbewerten möchte, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Mitglieder des AV Nord - der ja auf Verbandsgewässer nun einmal angewiesen ist - die Zustimmung zu allen Vorschlägen des Verbandes geben wird. Und so kann man dann auch mal ein Posting im Überschwang der Euphorie entschuldigen wie ich finde...


----------



## Sharpo (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Schon einmal dran gedacht, dass nicht jeder so schreibt, wie du das gerne hättest... und man manchmal auch etwas fehlinterpretiert...??
> 
> Ich nehme die Entschuldigung an.
> 
> Du solltest aber zukünftig die Inhalte und Wahrheitsgehalte deiner Quellen etwas vorsichtiger betrachten.




Was kann man an solchen Aussagen wie im Forum des LSFV Sh getätigt falsch interpretieren?
Duie Aussage von dem User war klar und eindeutig.
Und es gab so wie ich es lese lange Zeit kein Dementi, nicht mal von Dir 

Und als Mitglied eines Angelvereins sollte man Wissen, dass man solche Aussagen / Behauptungen nicht tätigt, ausserdem es dazu einen Mitgliederbeschluss bedarf.
Ob Anonym oder nicht.

Sicherlich sollte auch Thomas mit solchen Aussagen etwas vorsichtiger umgehen.
Nicht jedes gequatsche entspricht der Wahrheit, auch nicht im Forum des LSFV SH.

Du hättest die Aussage des Users im Forum des LSFV Sh hier besonnen klar stellen können.  Aber motzt auch sofort lieber rum.  

Und zu dem anderen Jünger:
Joa, Thomas ist in seinen Ausführungen schon krass.
Aber offenbar so interessant für Dich, dass Du Dich in diesem Forum aufhälst etc..


71 Jahrgang? Wie lange Angelst Du? Seit wann interessiert Dich Verbandsarbeit?

Bist Du in der Lage selbständig zu denken? Oder ist das Wort Deines vereinsvorstandes und das Wort der Kollegen im Verband das Amen in der Kirche?

Es gibt immer zwei Seiten der Medaille.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall....Ich kann mit dem Begriff Angelfischer nichts anfangen.Entweder bin ich Angler (Rute&Rolle)oder Fischer (Netz).
> Ich möchte mich nicht als Zwitterwesen dastellen lassen.


 
Hier in meiner Gegend betreiben die Angelvereine mit viel Engagement eigene Aufzuchtteiche, fischen ab (durchaus auch mit Netzen), besetzen ihre Angelgewässer .... und gehen dann dort Angeln.

Was sind wir nun? Angler oder Fischer? ich würde sagen: Beides |wavey:


----------



## Carassius venator (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige kennengelernt, auch wenn ich hier namentlich keinen hervorheben will. Selbst unter den von Dir gerade aufgelisteten. Aber sie hatten es im VDSF immer schwer, fortschrittliche Positionen erfolgreich zu vertreten.



Ohne jetzt zu provozieren,
aber wer bestimmt eigentlich, welche Positionen fortschrittlich sind?

Es gab da mal eine Tagung vom 7. bis 9. April 2000 in der Ev. Akademie Bad Boll, zu der auch Vertreter des VDSF geladen waren.

*Es ging um das Thema "Tiere im Sport" mit dem Untertitel "Menschliche Motive und Anliegen des Tierschutzes".*

Eine Arbeitsgruppe "Fische im Sport" wurde gebildet und sollte Grundsätze diskutieren und heraus arbeiten. Interessant sind die Thesen von Hermann Drosse, Oberstaatsanwalt in Bonn  und von Prof. Dr. Günter Keiz, Referat für Natur- und Umweltschutz im Verband  Deutscher Sportfischer.

Auch andere Wissenschaftler und Biologen aus bekannten Instituten haben in der Studie, die veröffentlich wurde, ihre Erkenntnisse zu Papier gebracht.

Wenn ich die Texte mal so querlese, dann hat unser geschätzter Herr Dr. Spahn eigentlich nur das in groben Zügen wiederholt, was u.a. vor 5 Jahren schon Meinung des VDSF war, denn niemand hat so richtig vehement widersprochen.


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich hab schon widersprochen - und auch Frau Dr. schon bei Bekanntgabe ihrer Kandidatur die entsprechenden Fragen gestellt (die sie ja auf nördlichen "Rat" nicht beantworten wollte...)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709



> 7.:
> Eine wesentliche tierschutzrechtliche Legitimation zur Ausübung des Angelns ist der Fang zum Verzehr der gefangenen Fische. Welche darüber hinausgehenden Gründe rechtfertigen noch die Ausübung des Angelns?
> 
> 8.:
> ...



Es wäre also nicht so, dass das die Verbanditen nicht hätten alles wissen können...

Die organisierten Angelfischer hat das aber alles nicht interessiert und sie haben weiter Anglerfeinde als Funktionäre gewählt und die Trümmertruppe installiert, der "Arbeit" applaudiert und bis heute finanziert...


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Interessant sind die Thesen von Hermann Dr...


:e
Der Totengräber des Angelns.
Jetzt krieg ich am frühen Sonntag Morgen Blutdruck.


----------



## Carassius venator (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> :e
> Der Totengräber des Angelns.
> Jetzt krieg ich am frühen Sonntag Morgen Blutdruck.



Du solltest das locker sehen, 
denn den Herrn Dr. Spahn als Geschäftsführer wirst Du auch mit Ärger und Frust nicht aus seinem Job drängen können.
Du könntest höchstens noch einen Herzinfakt bekommen.

Der freut sich über seinen abgeschlossenen Arbeitsvertrag, über die ausgehandelte hohe Abfindung beim vorzeitigen Ausscheiden, über sein  gutes verhandeltes Grundgehalt mit Spesen, Reisekosten etc., und wird das deshalb so machen, wie viele Politiker (siehe die Lügenbolzen in der Edathi-Affäre) - das sitzt man aus und deshalb lohnt es sich auch gar nicht, sich über manche Dinge aufzuregen.

Die meisten Angler wissen sowieso nicht, dass es einen Bundesverband gibt, der seine Hand schützend über sie hält und alles weitere für sie regelt, freuen sich am Wasser, wenn die Pose verschwindet, sie den Widerstand spüren und sind restlos zufrieden!

Wir hier im Board offensichtlich nicht..........


.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler wissen sowieso nicht, dass es einen Bundesverband gibt, der seine Hand schützend über sie hält und alles weitere für sie regelt,


 
 Gibt es noch einen zweiten Bundesverband neben dem DAFV oder Du hast den Ironie- Smiley vergessen....


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt zu provozieren,
> aber wer bestimmt eigentlich, welche Positionen fortschrittlich sind?
> 
> Es gab da mal eine Tagung vom 7. bis 9. April 2000 in der Ev. Akademie Bad Boll, zu der auch Vertreter des VDSF geladen waren.
> ...



 Fortschrittlich? Wo ich bin, ist vorne!
 Aber im Ernst: Du hast recht, der Begriff taugt nicht wirklich. Sowohl die "Anglerfreunde", als auch die militanten Tierschützer, die das Angeln am besten ganz verbieten wollen, halten ihre jeweiligen Positionen für fortschrittlich.

 Ich habe den Begriff "fortschrittlich" verwendet gemessen an den von Dir ja auch angesprochenen alten VDSF-Positionen, die ja geprägt waren/ sind von einem vorauseilenden Rückzugsdenken gegenüber dem immer ideologischeren Tierschutz. Fortschrittlich in dem Sinne, dass Positionen überdacht und ggf. neueren Erkenntnissen angepasst werden, statt sie nur ewig fortzuschreiben, wie das in den Äußerungen von Dr. Spahn klingt.

 Dieses Rückzugsdenken ist auch die Ursache dafür, dass wir heute Rechtsunsicherheiten haben in der Anwendung des Tierschutzgesetzes in der Angelei. Denn man ist verbandsseitig immer fixiert gewesen auf das Unterbinden des Angelns ohne Verwertungsinteresse, hat dabei aber Positionen gewählt, die auch den verantwortungsbewussten selektiven Angler gleich mit in die Böse-Buben-Ecke gestellt haben. Das wollte man nicht sehen - so ist diese Position bis heute "amtlich festgezurrt". Dass damit keinem Angler, keinem Fisch, keinem Gewässer und keinem Bewirtschafter gedient ist, weil es nur die Alternative lässt zwischen Töten oder Aufhören zu angeln, ignoriert der DAFV offenbar bis heute - und bleibt da hinter einigen modernen Fischereirechtsregelungen in den Ländern zurück.

 Es ist dem DAFV-Präsidium anzulasten, dass es dieses Thema einfach nicht bearbeitet, während Angler das Risiko von Strafverfolgung eingehen, die nicht mitmachen wollen beim propagierten Notschlachten ohne Not. Die nicht mitmachen wollen bei der perversen Logik: Weil du durch den Drill den Fisch gestresst hast, musst du ihn noch stärker schädigen, indem du ihn umbringst.

 Ich habe übrigens diese Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes mit einer ganzen Reihe von Nichtanglern besprochen. Ausnahmslos alle fanden diese "Logik" absurd.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



> Ich habe übrigens diese Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes mit einer  ganzen Reihe von Nichtanglern besprochen. Ausnahmslos alle fanden diese  "Logik" absurd.


Kann ich bestätigen. Meine nicht-angelnden (aber überhaupt nicht angelfeindlichen) Freunde und Bekannten finden pauschales Alles-Totschlagen genauso bescheuert wie pauschales Alles-Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Carassius venator (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

O:K:

mit den letzten beiden Beiträgen, die ausgesprochen moderat klingen, kann ich mich identifizieren.

Das was vor 5 Jahren noch galt, müsste in unserer schnelllebigenden Zeit möglichweise neu überdacht werden.

Die Zeit nach dem Krieg ist vorbei, als jede gefangene Brasse in Hinblick auf die gefüllte Pfanne mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln bedacht wurde. Der Zwischenschritt ist nicht einfach, auch ein gefangener Süßwasserfisch gehört heute mit zum Speiseplan (wenn man sich gesund ernähren möchte!).

Ich finde es auch wie PirschHirsch total bescheuert, wenn jemand nur am Wasser sitzt, um zu angeln, aber jeden Fisch wieder "zurück setzt", weil er eh keinen mitnehmen möchte, und das jeden Tag!

Hier im Board schrieb unlängst jemand, dass er gar nicht weiss, wie ein Fisch von innen aussieht, weil er noch nie einen ausgenommen habe. Er möge Fische nicht essen und würde jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder ins Wasser gleiten lassen!

Nun vermuten wir mal, dass dieser von uns allen der wirkliche Tierfreund sein muss -
 aber ist das so gewollt?

Ich denke, um das "Ei des Columbus" oder den "Stein der Weisen" zu finden, wird das noch ein steiniger oder auch dorniger Weg!


.


----------



## holgär (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo - nur zur Klarstellung:

NIcht jeder Angler, der mit einer unberigten Kopfrute (fachjargon Stipprute) am Wass sitzt, ist ein Wettkampfangler. Nicht jeder Angler, der ffedert, ist ein Wettkampfangler !

Genau hier im Forum ist man so bescheuert und pauschaliert immer alles. 

Warum sind den unserer Verbände (Landes- oder Bundes...) am Boden - jeder neidet dem anderen einen zu viel gefangenen Fisch oder ein Hobby bei dem man glücklich ist - und die etwas Älteren neiden oft allen alles, weil sie nicht fähig oder wollens sind, manch einer modernen Angelei (und hier ist nicht die Kopfrute gemeint !) Symphatie entgegen zu bringen, mit der aber noch fisch gefangen wird !

Am besten mit der Brotkugel auf alles Angeln und nix fangen, Müll wegräumen und Kormorane füttern - dann ist' s gut.

Und genau die sitzen in den bestimmenden Gremien - alte Menschen, die sich nur von alten Menschen was sagen lassen !

MIr stinkts !

Holger


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



holgär schrieb:


> Und genau die sitzen in den bestimmenden Gremien - alte Menschen, die sich nur von alten Menschen was sagen lassen !
> 
> MIr stinkts !
> 
> Holger



Denke einmal nach, dass du in ganicht langer Zeit ebenfalls zu den alten Menschen gehörst. Du musst allerdings nicht denken, dass alle "Alten" diese von dir beschriebenen "Alten" gut finden. Ich bin mit mittlerweile 61 Jahren ja auch schon ein Fossil, wenn ich so manche Zeilen hier lese. Warum lasse ich mich nicht schon einbalsamieren ?


----------



## Carassius venator (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



holgär schrieb:


> Hallo - nur zur Klarstellung:
> Genau hier im Forum ist man so bescheuert und pauschaliert immer alles.
> 
> Am besten mit der Brotkugel auf alles Angeln und nix fangen, *Müll wegräumen* und Kormorane füttern - dann ist' s gut.
> ...



Jo,

kann ich nur bestätigen, in vielen Fällen habe ich den Müll entsorgt, den unsere "zornigen" _jungen_ Mitangler beim nächtlichen Marathon-Angeln hinterlassen haben!

Alles klar - wir bewegen uns in die Zukunft!


#q
.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Denkweise hat überhaupt nichts mit Alter zu tun. Hier in BW gibt's mehr als genuch Steinzeituhus, die locker als Enkel und nicht als Großväter durchgehen.

Für Komplettverknöcherung brauchts kein Lebensalter jenseits der 50, sondern nur nen Stock tief im Allerwertesten.

Da gibts genug, die noch nicht mal 30 sind - und schon mausetot, obwohl sie es noch gar nicht wissen. Typisches Spießer-Zombiedasein eben, Angriff der Klonenkrieger.

Allerdings stimmt es durchaus, dass das genannte unelegante Stück Holz mit steigendem Alter dann u. U. noch viel heftigere Knorren ausbilden kann.

Und im schlimmsten Fall gleich gezielt Ableger in den nächsten Generationen bildet.

Das zusammen mit dem Wirbelsäulen-Tierschutzmist = beste Voraussetzungen für Anti-Angeln.

Im vorliegenden Falle des vereiterten Kopfverbands scheinen sich allerdings irgendwie besonders viele gehirngranitene Gedankenzuchtbullen auf derselben Weide eingefunden zu haben, um um eine einzige Leitkuh zu buhlen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Mancher zwischen 40-50 Jährige (Spahn?) ist im Kopp älter als mancher Opa..

Hat sowenig mit Alter wie mit Ost/West zu tun

*Ist aber ein anderes Thema* - und auch die jungen organisierten Angelfischer wählen immer wieder die gleichen "alten Säcke" - selber schuld, nicht besser verdient.

ALLE wählen und finanzieren sie ja ihre Funktionäre!

Wer DAFV wählt und finanziert, wird dann halt auch DAFV bekommen...

Oder dachtet ihr, ihr kriegt dann nen Anglerverband?


----------



## Carassius venator (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Denkweise hat überhaupt nichts mit Alter zu tun. Hier in BW gibt's mehr als genuch Steinzeituhus, die locker als Enkel und nicht als Großväter durchgehen.
> 
> Für Komplettverknöcherung brauchts kein Lebensalter jenseits der 50, sondern nur nen Stock tief im Allerwertesten.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt übersetz doch bitte Deine Aphrorismen für alle, die nördlich des Weisswurst-Äquator leben und kein Abitur haben!

Soll ja auch Angler ohne Abitur geben - wie die das am Wasser machen, keine Ahnung, besonders beim Abmessen des Schonmaßes! Keine Ahnung?

.#c

.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hmmm, das lass ich - nicht aus Faulheit oder sonstwas, sondern ist schon genuch OT...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher &quot;Angel&quot;fischerverband 2015*

Das ist ein Altersunabhängiges Gesellschaftsproblem..ein typ.deutsches nämlich.

Im Prinzip hast du es einerseits quer durch die Gesellschaft mit der Minderheit der satt,bequem,blöden Modeaktivisten,Vorbeter und Spiesser des 21.Jhd  zu tun ,andererseits mit einem DAFV welcher genau diese täglich zu spürende Indoktrination dieser ideologisch Verwirrten für seinen Bereich(!) schlichtweg verharmlost,ignoriert oder im worst case auch noch in die gleiche Kerbe haut..siehe Spahn.

Und Meinungen bildest du heutzutage durch schweigen nur gegen dich..wer sich nicht wehrt,verliert irgendwann.Die Zeiten,wo ein Weiser schweigen sollte,sind seit längerem Geschichte.

Zähne zeigt,wer das Maul aufmacht!

Die meisten Angler/Angelfischer sind mittlerweile gegen sowas argumentativ besser vorbereitet als der "eigene" Verband.Der hängt immer noch mit dem Kopf im Sand und verbreitet Parolen von anno dunnemal.

Leichter kann man es den Anti Ideologen nun echt nicht mehr machen.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat sowenig mit Alter wie mit Ost/West zu tun
> 
> *Ist aber ein anderes Thema* - und auch die jungen organisierten Angelfischer wählen immer wieder die gleichen "alten Säcke" - selber schuld, nicht besser verdient.



Ach Thomas, spiel doch bitte nicht immer die gleiche Platte ab! 
Guck dich doch mal auf der untersten, der Vereinsebene, um. Du tust ja gerade so, als ob in jedem noch so kleinen Verein bei der Vorstandswahl 10 Kandidaten auf einen Posten kommen und man sich dann aus diesem illustren Kreis nur den (un)geeignetsten aussuchen muss. I.d.R. ist es aber so, dass man doch froh ist, *wenn sich überhaupt jemand zur Wahl stellt und ehrenamtlich betätigen will*. 
Viele Vereine suchen händeringend nach Vorstandsmitgliedern; die meisten "organisierte Angelfischer" - "echte Angler" erst recht (wobei ich diese Unterscheidung nach wie vor ebenso hanebüchen wie realitätsfremd finde) -, gerade die jüngeren, haben doch weder Zeit noch Lust, sich im Verein zu engagieren, da ist man nur aufs Rosinenpicken aus: schön viele Rechte aber bitte nur ja keine Pflichten. 
Da kannst du noch so oft postulieren, dass der durchschnittliche "organisierte Angelfischer" ja die Wahl hätte und nur andere Personen wählen müsste - in der Realität hat er diese Wahl eben häufig gar nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ist aber ein anderes Thema* - und auch die jungen organisierten Angelfischer wählen immer wieder die gleichen "alten Säcke" - selber schuld, nicht besser verdient.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob du dir wirklich im Klaren darüber bist, wie komplex zumindest in den Alten Bundesländern die Arbeit des Vorsitzenden eines Fischereivereins ist.

Ich leite im Berufsleben eine Abteilung, würde es mir aber nicht zutrauen, ohne mindestens 1 Jahr nebenher beim Vorstand mitgelaufen zu sein, aus der Kalten den Vorsitz zu übernehmen (Pachtverträge und Beziehungen zu Verpächtern, Behördenbeziehungen, Verbandsarbeit, Fischzucht, ...).

Ein Vorsitzender eines mittelgroßen Fischereivereins investiert pro Jahr ca. 150 Arbeitsstunden in diesen Job, wenn er es gut macht.

Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass viele Vereine froh sind, wenn sie einen fähigen "alten Sack" an der Spitze haben, der dafür sorgt, dass alles rundläuft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Da kannst du noch so oft postulieren, dass der durchschnittliche "organisierte Angelfischer" ja die Wahl hätte und nur andere Personen wählen müsste - in der Realität hat er diese Wahl eben häufig gar nicht.



Kannst Du das Wort "häufig" belegen oder ist das nur "ein Gefühl"?

Ich kann Dir berichten wie es in meinen letzten 2 Vereinen war. Bei 2 Wahlen gab es jedes mal einen jüngeren Kandidaten, der bei der Wahl gnadenlos durchgefallen ist. Im letzten Fall hatte dieser auf der Versammlung Kritik am amtierenden Vorstand geübt und Verbesserungsvorschläge vorgetragen. Von ca. 70 bis 80 Anwesenden bekam er bei der anschließenden Wahl keine 10 Stimmen- und diese bekam er nur von den "jüngeren" Mitgliedern, die für Neuerungen und Veränderungen bereit waren. Der Rest bestätigte den bisherigen Vorstand- mit den Zielen wie in den letzten Jahren. 2 x im Jahr Besatz der eigenen Teiche mit Regenbogenforellen und 1 x im Jahr mit K2 Karpfen, Gemeinschaftsfischen und Nachtangeln mit Bier und Grill. 

Noch ein Beispiel gefällig? In meinem letzten Verein gibt es einen Internetauftritt, der leider nicht gepflegt wurde (und heute auch noch nicht gepflegt wird). Ein Mitglied kritisierte dieses auf der HV und bat seine Unterstützung an. Dieses wurde vom Vorstand abgelehnt und Besserung versprochen. Das ist 3 Jahre her und passiert ist bis heute nix!

So kam dann auch mein Entschluss zur Kündigung nach dem Fusionsskandal. Da wurde einem in der HV bei Kritik und Fragen zur Fusion VDSF/DAV das Wort abgeschnitten- und die "Älteren" haben das unterstützt und beklatscht. Meinst Du etwas da hat noch jemand Lust etwas zu ändern?

Thomas spielt nicht die gleiche Platte ab, sondern wiederholt die Wahrheit. Ob Dir das passt oder nicht. Finde Dich mit der Realität in der Verbands- und Vereinswelt ab.

Das mit den Älteren ist im übrigen tatsächlich so. Es gab in beiden Vereinen, wo ich Mitglied war, zwei Lager. Die Alten und die Jungen. Wobei es natürlich auch Ältere gab, die für Neuerungen und Änderungen bereit waren, jedoch anscheinend kein Lust hatten, dieses öffentlich zu machen oder gar für Veränderungen einzustehen und aktiv zu begleiten! Auch möchte ich das Wort "Alte" nicht am tatsächlichen Alter festmachen, sondern war immer so mein Eindruck


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir berichten wie es in meinen letzten 2 Vereinen war. Bei 2 Wahlen gab es jedes mal einen jüngeren Kandidaten, der bei der Wahl gnadenlos durchgefallen ist. Im letzten Fall hatte dieser auf der Versammlung Kritik am amtierenden Vorstand geübt und Verbesserungsvorschläge vorgetragen. Von ca. 70 bis 80 Anwesenden bekam er bei der anschließenden Wahl keine 10 Stimmen- und diese bekam er nur von den "jüngeren" Mitgliedern, die für Neuerungen und Veränderungen bereit waren. Der Rest bestätigte den bisherigen Vorstand- mit den Zielen wie in den letzten Jahren. 2 x im Jahr Besatz der eigenen Teiche mit Regenbogenforellen und 1 x im Jahr mit K2 Karpfen, Gemeinschaftsfischen und Nachtangeln mit Bier und Grill.


 
Die Mehrheitsmeinung entscheidet nun mal. Und die Mehrheit entscheidet sich gelegentlich (auch zu meinem Erstaunen) für mehr Restriktionen, und nicht für mehr Freiheit.

In meinem Verein wurde dieses Jahr auf der HV der Antrag gestellt, jegliches Anfüttern bei Gemeinschaftsfischen zu verbieten (inkl. Futterkorb etc.).
Bei über 200 Anwesenden gab es gerade mal 3 Gegenstimmen und 3 Enthaltungen. Die Enthaltungen waren übrigens die Vorstandsmitglieder, die dem Antrag skeptisch gegenüberstanden.

Ich werde dann halt nicht mehr an diesen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, trotzdem muss ich die Entscheidung akzeptieren.


----------



## NedRise (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> O:K:
> 
> Ich finde es auch wie PirschHirsch total bescheuert, wenn jemand nur am Wasser sitzt, um zu angeln, aber jeden Fisch wieder "zurück setzt", weil er eh keinen mitnehmen möchte, und das jeden Tag!
> 
> ...



Wir in Deutschland mögen das ja "bescheuert" finden jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen, zum Glück ist das aber nur in Germany so. Jemanden die Möglichkeit nehmen zu wollen angeln zu gehen nur weil dieser keinen Fisch mag ist sehr egoistisch und von den eigenen Wertvorstellungen geprägt.

Ich bin z.B. unabhängig von der Gesetzeslage , nur deshalb nicht für komplettes C&R damit angelnde Kollegen sich ihren Speisefisch mitnehmen können. Auch wenn es die Gesetzeslage hergebe, wäre ich für selektive Entnahme, weil ich den Leuten die Entscheidung nicht nehmen möchte.

Ich habe im Ausland sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht wenn es um das releasen bzw. zurücksetzen von Fischen geht. Dort ist der Begriff "Sportsman" beim angeln positiv besetzt und mit Fairness gegenüber der Kreatur Fisch verbunden. Das zurücksetzen wird als großzügige Geste verstanden.

Hier bist Du der "Spochtangler" der Fische zu persönlichen bespassung quält. 

Ein anderes Beispiel ist das in Deutschland geprüfte wissen, einen Fisch zu betäuben, und dann mit Herzstich zu töten ist effektiv, hätte ich das aber im Urlaub gemacht, hätten die Einheimischen gedacht ich bin ein Gewalt und Blutgeiler Sadist der die Fische zum Spass schlägt und als wäre das nicht schlimm genug auch noch absticht.

Alles eine Frage der Wahrnehmung, Tiere werden in Deutschland einfach zu sehr vermenschlicht, und das soll jetzt kein Plädoyer sein respektlos oder gar grausam  mit Tieren umzugehen! 

Das soll jetzt keine C&R Diskussion sein sondern verdeutlichen wie verschieden die Mentalitäten sind, und wie sehr dieser Verband auf dem Holzweg ist. Das Problem ist das alte, es ist gut gemeint aber sehr,sehr schlecht gemacht. 

Was mich veranlasst hat diesen Beitrag zu schreiben ist dass, ein Angler den anderen als bescheuert tituliert, nur weil dieser keinen Fisch essen mag.

Aber als Angler müsste im doch klar sein was so faszienirend an diesem Hobby, bei manchen auch Passion ist. Wenn aussenstehende mich als bescheuert bezeichnen, das war schon immer so. Wenn man den Angelvirus nicht hat wird man es nicht verstehen, aber zwei Angler müssten sich doch normalerweise grinsend und wissend bei solch einer Äusserung anschauen.

Egal ob Fischesser oder nicht, das werde ich wohl nie verstehen.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@Windelwilli und Norbi
Ich hab mir lang und viele Gedanken gemacht!! Wer in einem Verein eine Tätigkeit macht der weiß wovon ich spreche. Es gibt aber Leute die , egal was man auch macht, immer etwas zu meckern haben. Mit der angesprochenen Verbandswelt hab ich nix zu tun gehabt! Mir geht nur dieses ständige "Angelfischergezeter" auf den Zeiger! Energie für Langeland..... nö! Auf Langeland hol ich mir neue Energie!! Meine Energie brauch ich auffer Arbeit. Aber....am Rechner sitzen und nur über andere ablästern........Energieverschwendung!!
Weiß auch nicht warum ihr euch weiterhin so aufregt......der Drops mit dem Bundesverband sollte doch wohl gelutscht sein.....erholen tun die sich wohl kaum noch und durch euer Gemecker wird auch nichts besser.....es nervt halt einige nur ncoh......meine mich!!


----------



## mathei (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @Windelwilli und Norbi
> Ich hab mir lang und viele Gedanken gemacht!! Wer in einem Verein eine Tätigkeit macht der weiß wovon ich spreche. Es gibt aber Leute die , egal was man auch macht, immer etwas zu meckern haben. Mit der angesprochenen Verbandswelt hab ich nix zu tun gehabt! Mir geht nur dieses ständige "Angelfischergezeter" auf den Zeiger! Energie für Langeland..... nö! Auf Langeland hol ich mir neue Energie!! Meine Energie brauch ich auffer Arbeit. Aber....am Rechner sitzen und nur über andere ablästern........Energieverschwendung!!
> Weiß auch nicht warum ihr euch weiterhin so aufregt......der Drops mit dem Bundesverband sollte doch wohl gelutscht sein.....erholen tun die sich wohl kaum noch und durch euer Gemecker wird auch nichts besser.....es nervt halt einige nur ncoh......meine mich!!


Meinst Du nicht, daß gerade durch diese Plattform viel Info kommt und selbst Funktionäre, Deligierte sich hier Info holen, welche Sie durch den Dachverband nicht erhalten. und nur darum, könnte der Drops gelutscht sein


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



mathei schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, daß gerade durch diese Plattform viel Info kommt und selbst Funktionäre, Deligierte sich hier Info holen, welche Sie durch den Dachverband nicht erhalten. und nur darum, könnte der Drops gelutscht sein


 
Das streite ich doch gar nicht ab. Natürlich lesen hier viele Leute mit....auch Verbandsfunktionäre und ich streite ja auch nicht ab das durchs Forum eventuell auch ein Umdenken entstanden ist aber nichtsdestotrotz nervt dieses ständige "sie habens ja nicht anders gewollt".....ihr habt sie ja gewählt........"du willst nur angeln"!  Natürlich will ich nur angeln!! Der andere sch... interressiert mich einfach nicht mehr. Ich kann nichts daran ändern genausowenig wie ihr. Ich hab mich mit Thomas auch schon in der Wolle gehabt. Im Prinzip wollen wir doch alle nur angeln und wie auch schon erwähnt haben viele auch gar keine andere alternative als in einen Verein einzutreten damit diese angeln können weil es zum Beispiel keine Gastkarten gibt. ich bin mir auch bewußt das mein Post jetzt wieder mit "aber" zerpflückt wird aber ehrlich gesagt amüsierts mich langsam auch ein bischen weil ich schon immer ein bischen "rebellisch" veranlagt bin .


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Das streite ich doch gar nicht ab. Natürlich lesen hier viele Leute mit....auch Verbandsfunktionäre und ich streite ja auch nicht ab das durchs Forum eventuell auch ein Umdenken entstanden ist aber nichtsdestotrotz nervt dieses ständige "sie habens ja nicht anders gewollt".....ihr habt sie ja gewählt........"du willst nur angeln"!  Natürlich will ich nur angeln!! Der andere sch... interressiert mich einfach nicht mehr. Ich kann nichts daran ändern genausowenig wie ihr. Ich hab mich mit Thomas auch schon in der Wolle gehabt. Im Prinzip wollen wir doch alle nur angeln und wie auch schon erwähnt haben viele auch gar keine andere alternative als in einen Verein einzutreten damit diese angeln können weil es zum Beispiel keine Gastkarten gibt. ich bin mir auch bewußt das mein Post jetzt wieder mit "aber" zerpflückt wird aber ehrlich gesagt amüsierts mich langsam auch ein bischen weil ich schon immer ein bischen "rebellisch" veranlagt bin .




Wahrscheinlich aber rebellisch an die falsche Seite gerichtet.

Klar kann man die Augen zu machen und nur Angeln gehen. Nach mir die Sintflut.
Und wenn ich Morgen, Übermorgen nicht mehr Angeln kann..und? Gibt andere nette Hobbys.
Klar nerven manche Sprüche von Thomas....muss man aber net so ernst nehmen.
Jedes Informationsmedium hat so seine Masche.


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Norbi:
> Lass ihn doch, er hat doch recht! Wenn ich mehr Zeit und Geld hätte, würde ich doch auch lieber dorthin fahren, wo man relativ unbeschwert und ohne negativen Einfluss irgendwelcher machtbesessener Gewässerbewirtschaftungsverbandsfunktionäre seinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Da ich diese Möglichkeiten nicht so habe, engagiere ich mich eben in den Diskussionen über die, die für diese verkorksten Strukturen in Deutschland hauptverantwortlich sind und trage meinen Teil dazu bei, zu veröffentlichen, was meiner Meinung nach nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt werden darf. Meine Zielgruppe sind ja auch nicht die ohnehin nur mitlaufenden und mitblökenden Schafe, sondern diejenigen, die genug eigenen Kopf zum Mitdenken haben.
> 
> Alle die meinen, sie müssten ihr Geld einer Organisation in den Rachen schmeißen, die immer weniger den Interessen der Angler und des Angelns entspricht, tun dies aus eigenem Antrieb, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend. Ich bin / Wir sind da halt Opposition und Minderheit, na und?#c
> ...


 
Da bin ich doch froh das wir zumindest bei ein paar Sachen ähnlich denken.
Bei anderen Sachen bin ich überhaupt nicht bei dir!
Jetzt aber nochmal für die Leute die einen eigenen Kopf zum denken haben :q. Ich wohne in einem Kreis wo es nur wenige Gewässer zum angeln gibt. Diese Gewässer werden von Vereinen bewirtschaftet und die geben keine Gastkarten aus (böse Vereine). Ich bezahle für meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft Betrag X von dem dann der Verbandsbeitrag weitergeleitet wird. Alternative......keine!! Oder ich such mir nen anderes Hobby. Dumm oder? Also.....scheiß auf die ,sagen wir mal 3,00€, aber ich kann angeln!!!! Ist nunmal mein Hobby!! O.K. ich bezahle einen Bundesverband der nur s......e baut aber was machen denn die Angler die keinem Verein angehören. Setzen diese sich für Angler ein (ausserhalb diesem Forums).
Glaube wohl eher nicht. 
Auch mal zum überdenken.......wenn es die Vereinsarbeit nicht gäbe mit ihren ehrenamtlichen Helfern und Mitgliedern was glaubst du wie so manch öffentliches Gewässer aussehen würde wenn diese Leute die Arbeit nicht machen würden. Weshalb geben die Vereine denn so wenig Gastkarten aus....... vieleicht weil diese die Arbeit nicht für Angler machen wollen die diese Arbeit nicht machen müssen oder teilweise auch nicht wollen weil diese ihre Gastkarten gegen den Jahresbeitrag zum Teil gegenrechnen und es für sie günstiger ist und sie auch nichts dafür tun müssen.
Aber aber aber. Wirklich diskutieren kann man darüber hier nicht weil man direkt in der Luft zerrissen wird. 
Es wird doch schon unterschieden zwischen Angler und Angelfischer #q . Schwachsinn!! Und dann wndern wir uns wenn es mit dem angeln bergab geht wo wir unter uns noch nicht einmal auf einen Nenner kommen? 
Ich will nur noch angeln und alles andere geht mir am Poppes vorbei.
Engagiert ihr euch vor dem Rechner sitzend schriftlich versuchend andere zu motivieren etwas zu tun!
 War ein schwieriger Satz |supergri.
So und nun wieder Feuer frei auf einen Angelfischer #6


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich aber rebellisch an die falsche Seite gerichtet.
> 
> Klar kann man die Augen zu machen und nur Angeln gehen. Nach mir die Sintflut.
> Und wenn ich Morgen, Übermorgen nicht mehr Angeln kann..und? Gibt andere nette Hobbys.
> ...


 
Wie sagt Thomas immer: 
Du willst es wohl nicht verstehen!!
Ich hab mir Jahrelang für meine Jugendgruppe, für meinen Verein den A....h aufgerissen......ohne den für mich erwarteten Erfolg.......wer bist du das du mir mit deinem "nach mir die Sintflut" Spruch kommst? Kennst du mich? Weißt du was ich bisher gemacht habe? Wohl kaum!!
Nochmal.....was tust DU konkret für "Angler" ausser hier zu schreiben und andere die du nicht kennst zu kritisieren?
Mich hier quasi als "Ratte", "Verräter" oder wie du es vieleicht nennst darzustellen ist für mich ein bischen zuviel des Guten.
Da werd ich dann respektive verdammt "grantig"!


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wie sagt Thomas immer:
> Du willst es wohl nicht verstehen!!
> Ich hab mir Jahrelang für meine Jugendgruppe, für meinen Verein den A....h aufgerissen......ohne den für mich erwarteten Erfolg.......wer bist du das du mir mit deinem "nach mir die Sintflut" Spruch kommst? Kennst du mich? Weißt du was ich bisher gemacht habe? Wohl kaum!!
> Nochmal.....was tust DU konkret für "Angler" ausser hier zu schreiben und andere die du nicht kennst zu kritisieren?
> ...



Kein Wort von Deiner Behauptung Ratte etc. habe ich geschrieben noch gemeint.

Viele wollen halt nur Angeln. Absolut legitim.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich will nur noch angeln und alles andere geht mir am Poppes vorbei.



Damit gehörst Du zur Mehrzahl der deutschen Angler. 

Was ich an Deinem Eifer nicht verstehe ist, dass Du Dich offensichtlich mehr über die Leute aufregst, die die Verbände (nicht Vereine) kritisieren, als über diejenigen, die uns den ganzen bisherigen Mist eingebrockt haben und fröhlich weiter einbrocken.

Wenn Du "nur angeln" willst, warum gehen Dir die Verbandskritiker nicht genauso am Poppes vorbei, wie die Verbandsfunktionäre ? Und warum baust Du eine Verteidigungsposition auf für Leute, die Dir am Poppes vorbeigehen?


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Dann hab ich "rebellisch an die falsche Seite" wohl missverstanden.
Warum hackt ihr denn auf den nur angelnden dauernd herum. Bei allen hier im Forum kann man das Alter ja nicht sehen aber guckt doch mal nach welche Altersklasse sich überhaupt an den Diskussionen hier beteiligt. Glaube der Jüngste war 26. Darunter findet man keinen. Jugendliche und Heranwachsende und viele andere, ich meine auch die in den Vereinen, wollen nun einmal "nur" angeln genau wie die nicht "Verbandsgebundenen".


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich bin auch nicht organisiert und will auch "nur angeln".:g

Trotzdem weiß ich, das dieser Verband der Tod jedweden Angelns ist, egal ob organisiert oder nicht.#q#d

Und damit ist die Arbeit von Wistleblower Thomas und Co. garnicht genug hoch zu schätzen! #6


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Damit gehörst Du zur Mehrzahl der deutschen Angler.
> 
> Was ich an Deinem Eifer nicht verstehe ist, dass Du Dich offensichtlich mehr über die Leute aufregst, die die Verbände (nicht Vereine) kritisieren, als über diejenigen, die uns den ganzen bisherigen Mist eingebrockt haben und fröhlich weiter einbrocken.
> 
> Wenn Du "nur angeln" willst, warum gehen Dir die Verbandskritiker nicht genauso am Poppes vorbei, wie die Verbandsfunktionäre ? Und warum baust Du eine Verteidigungsposition auf für Leute, die Dir am Poppes vorbeigehen?


 
Ich rege mich nicht über Leute auf die den Verband kritisieren sondern, wie man aus meinen Posts herauslesen kann, über die Leute, die alle Beitragszahler des Verbandes, quasi auch den Jugendlichen in einem Verein, über einen Kamm scheren und ihnen eine Mitschuld an der Misere geben. Ich habe Anfang des Jahres meine Ämter niedergelegt weil ich mir gesagt habe: Wofür?......du bekommst soviele Arschtritte...... sollen se sich ihren Scheiß doch selber machen!! Ich geh jetzt nur noch angeln!
Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht organisiert und will auch "nur angeln".:g
> 
> Trotzdem weiß ich, das dieser Verband der Tod jedweden Angelns ist, egal ob organisiert oder nicht.#q#d
> 
> Und damit ist die Arbeit von Wistleblower Thomas und Co. garnicht genug hoch zu schätzen! #6


 
Siehe unten.


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht organisiert und will auch "nur angeln".:g
> 
> Trotzdem weiß ich, das dieser Verband der Tod jedweden Angelns ist, egal ob organisiert oder nicht.#q#d
> 
> Und damit ist die Arbeit von Wistleblower Thomas und Co. garnicht genug hoch zu schätzen! #6


 
|bigeyes Geb ich besser kein statement zu ab!


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Dann hab ich "rebellisch an die falsche Seite" wohl missverstanden.
> Warum hackt ihr denn auf den nur angelnden dauernd herum. Bei allen hier im Forum kann man das Alter ja nicht sehen aber guckt doch mal nach welche Altersklasse sich überhaupt an den Diskussionen hier beteiligt. Glaube der Jüngste war 26. Darunter findet man keinen. Jugendliche und Heranwachsende und viele andere, ich meine auch die in den Vereinen, wollen nun einmal "nur" angeln genau wie die nicht "Verbandsgebundenen".



Ralle hat es etwas präziser ausgedrückt was ich meinte.

Danke Ralle.

Warum auf diesen rumgehackt wird? Wird es ja nicht mal direkt.
Aber gerade die "Jungangler" sollten mal mehr die Augen/ Ohren  auf machen. Mehr hinterfragen.

Bei den Rentnern in den Vorständen ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei den Rentnern in den Vorständen ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren.



Danke - ich habe seinerzeit händeringend einen Nachfolger gesucht, da war ich aber erst 55 . Keinen gefunden. Als ich denn aufhörte ging ein Erdbeben durch den Club und viel von dem geschaffenen ging den Bach runter. Es wollten halt alle NUR angeln und ansonsten in Ruhe gelassen werden.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Danke - ich habe seinerzeit händeringend einen Nachfolger gesucht, da war ich aber erst 55 . Keinen gefunden. Als ich denn aufhörte ging ein Donnerknispel durch den Club und viel von dem geschaffenen ging den Bach runter.



Ich hab es mal korrigiert!


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Knispel schrieb:


> Danke - ich habe seinerzeit händeringend einen Nachfolger gesucht, da war ich aber erst 55 . Keinen gefunden. Als ich denn aufhörte ging ein Erdbeben durch den Club und viel von dem geschaffenen ging den Bach runter. Es wollten halt alle NUR angeln und ansonsten in Ruhe gelassen werden.



Sorry, dazu habe ich aber eine andere Meinung.
Thema: Nachwuchförderung.

In fast allen Vereinen wird kein Nachwuchs für den Vorstand herangezogen.
Vorstandsarbeit ist in vielen Vereinen heute nicht mal so nebenbei gemacht. Man sollte schon etwas Hintergrundwissen haben. Dieses Hintergrundwissen wird aber nicht vermittelt.
Es wäre manches einfacher wenn im Verein Bildungslehrgänge statt finden würden.
So kann auch die Arbeit auf viele Schultern verteilt werden.

Brotfisch hat dazu auch schon mal eine Idee hier im Forum gepostet.

Neulinge die sich freiwillig melden werden dann sogar Knüppel zwischen den Beinen geworfen. Da weiss ich wovon ich Rede. Mangelnde Kommunikation, mangelnde Zusammenarbeit, mangelnde Motivation der Alten, festhalten an alten Zöpfen.
Auf Gedeih und Verderben festhalten an Vereinsgewässern obwohl die Motivation diese zu Pflegen in vielen vereinen gegen Null geht.
Aber in dem Bereich offen sein für Partnerschaften mit anderen Vereinen etc. ist nicht drin.


Das lustige an der Sache ist ja, es gibt immer mehr Vereine in DE. Aber angeblich will keiner Vorstandsarbeit machen.
Nach meinem Verständnis passt  da etwas nicht.
Immer mehr Vereine, immer weniger Vorstände?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich rege mich nicht über Leute auf die den Verband kritisieren sondern, wie man aus meinen Posts herauslesen kann, über die Leute, die alle Beitragszahler des Verbandes, quasi auch den Jugendlichen in einem Verein, über einen Kamm scheren und ihnen eine Mitschuld an der Misere geben. Ich habe Anfang des Jahres meine Ämter niedergelegt weil ich mir gesagt habe: Wofür?......du bekommst soviele Arschtritte...... sollen se sich ihren Scheiß doch selber machen!! Ich geh jetzt nur noch angeln!
> Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will.



Ja, verstehe ich. An mangelnder Unterstützung und Anerkennung gescheiterter Ehrenamtler. Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, denn wer die Arbeit macht, wird  für das kritisiert, was er der Meinung anderer nach falsch macht.

Thomas geht es übrigens in vielen Teilen ebenso. 

Man muss jedoch unterscheiden.

Leute, die sich redlich bemühen und wirklich was auf die Beine stellen - ich nehme mal an Du hast dazugehört - und die vielleicht auch noch den Mund aufmachen und Mißstände anprangern, werden entweder immer renitenter, oder schmeißen hin.
Was wir hier kritisieren, ist aber eine andere Qualität. Das sind Menschen, die Ihres Ehrenamtes dadurch nicht würdig sind, dass sie es in keinster Weise zum Wohle derer ausfüllen, die sie vertreten sollen. 

Fast jeder Jugendwart oder Kassierer im Verein hat wesentlich mehr Ehre im Amt, als die Mehrzahl der Funktionäre in den Verbänden. 

Angler oder Angelfischer, organisierter Angler oder nicht organisierter ist für mich auch völlig wumpe. Was sie tun oder nicht tun, ist entscheidend.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Nö nö,
> 
> ist einfach zu einfach!
> 
> ...



C&R wird doch aber nicht gerade wenig von den Raubfischanglern praktiziert, oder?
Und was ist mit den ganzen Abschittssperrungen? Statt 6km beangelbares Ufer am Wasser werden es plötzlich 300m.
Der Rest absolutes Schutzgebiet in dem sichHerrchen o. Frauchen + Hunde, Badegäste, Berufsfischer, Motorbootfahrer etc. aufhalten dürfen?
Und wie schaut es bei den Jighaken mit einem Bleiverbot aus?
Oder Plastikverbot bzw. Gummiverbot.
Die EU plant ja aktuell Plastiktüten zu verbieten. Was ist wenn es dabei nicht bleibt?^^
Du denkst einfach zu kurz.
Und die "Wettkampf/ Hegeangler" sind ja nur problematisch wegen der Gemeinnützigkeit vieler Vereine.

Ja, die Verbände sind Verbrecher.
In den 80igern haben sich diverse Schlaumeier profilieren wollen und den Anglern Angst und Schrecken eingejagt. 
Sogenannte Experten die Hölle gepredigt wenn weiter geangelt wird. Da hat wiedermal die Lobbyarbeit des VDSF und vieler LV total versagt.
Aaaber, die schlimmsten Herren sassen nicht in der regierung der Länder und des Bundes sondern in den Angelverbänden.
Der VDSF musste ja sogar den DAV wegen seiner Hegefischen auf Wettkampfbasis bei der Finanzbehörde an********n.

Solangsam sollte mal bei jedem Angler etwas klingeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Weil die Verbanditen sich 
1.:
Immer noch selber gegenseitig angehen statt gegen Anglerfeinde zu kämpfen

und 
2.:
nur ihre jeweils eigene Art zu angeln tolerieren und als allgemein gültig ansehen

und daher
3.:
immer wieder auf bestimmte Angler(gruppen) losgehen, statt diese bei Anfeindungen von Anglergegnern zu unterstützen..

Da ist es dann kein Wunder, wenn die Abstimmung mit den Füßen bundesweit/insgesamt ((*Thema hier*) raus aus DAFV, raus aus LV, raus aus Vereinen) immer mehr Fahrt aufnimmt...


----------



## spodsbjerg (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Nun ja.........gegenseitig angehen tun sich "Angler" und "Angelfischer" doch auch anstatt zusammen etwas zu unternehmen. Solange jeder seine eigene Meinung hat wird es meines Erachtens nach auch keinen Zusammenhalt geben.


----------



## spodsbjerg (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und die halte ich für keinen Deut besser, als die organisierten. Höchstens noch desinteressierter.



Danke! Endlich sind wir mal einer Meinung! Die schlafen Genauso! #6


----------



## Carassius venator (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> C&R wird doch aber nicht gerade wenig von den Raubfischanglern praktiziert, oder?
> Und was ist mit den ganzen Abschittssperrungen? Statt 6km beangelbares Ufer am Wasser werden es plötzlich 300m.
> Der Rest absolutes Schutzgebiet in dem sichHerrchen o. Frauchen + Hunde, Badegäste, Berufsfischer, Motorbootfahrer etc. aufhalten dürfen?
> Und wie schaut es bei den Jighaken mit einem Bleiverbot aus?
> ...



Ne ne, ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du zu schwarz siehst und Szenarien hier aufmalst, die so nicht eintreten werden.

*Sei mal ein wenig positiver!*

Oder gehörst Du zu der Gilde, die ans Wasser geht und vorausschauend dann schon weiß, dass sie sowieso nix fängt?

Wettkampffischer (was für ein grauseliges Wort!) sind nicht deshalb problematisch, weil möglicherweise, wenn ein Verein oder Verband solche Veranstaltungen durchzieht, die Gemeinnützigkeit verloren geht und dann Steuern abgeführt werden müssen. Hier geht es aber um Verstöße gg. das Tierschutzgesetz und andere Landesbestimmungen.

Das härteste fand ich ja, war in einem Beitrag eines Users die Bemerkung, der DAV in der DDR war der Zeit weit voraus und sehr liberal, weil Wettfischen dort überhaupt kein Problem gewesen sei. Vielleicht lag die "Lieberalität" ja dadrin begründet, dass ein ganzer Ort, nämlich der des Wettfischens, wenigstens mit ausreichend Fisch versorgt wurde.

Muss wohl die einzige Liberalität in der DDR gewesen sein.....


.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Ne ne, ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du zu schwarz siehst und Szenarien hier aufmalst, die so nicht eintreten werden.
> 
> *Sei mal ein wenig positiver!*
> 
> ...




Wo gibt es ein Tierschutz-Problem mit den derzeit ausgeführten Hegefischen mit Wettkampfcharacter?
Die werden doch alle von den städt. Behörden genehmigt.
In Berlin wurde sogar mit Politik-Prominenz eine Weltmeisterschaft veranstaltet
Es gibt nur ein steuerliches Problem.

Die Fische werden alle verwertet.

Das hat nichts mit Schwarzmalerei zu tun. Es ist Realität.

Übrigens bekommt man in NRW auch ein Hegefischen mit Wettkampfcharacter genehmigt.
Null Problem. Im Landesgesetz steht nämlich sinngemäß "ausschliessliches Wettfischen".
Eine genehmigtes Hegefischen ist kein ausschl. Wettfischen. Wie aber die Steuerbehörden dies einordnen ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Das härteste fand ich ja, war in einem Beitrag eines Users die Bemerkung, *der DAV in der DDR war der Zeit weit voraus und sehr liberal, weil Wettfischen dort überhaupt kein Problem gewesen sei.* Vielleicht lag die "Lieberalität" ja dadrin begründet, dass ein ganzer Ort, nämlich der des Wettfischens, wenigstens mit ausreichend Fisch versorgt wurde.
> 
> Muss wohl die einzige Liberalität in der DDR gewesen sein.....
> 
> ...



Und genau das war so. Fakt!


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Und zu DDR Zeiten wurden vielleicht auch einige Mitbürger mit dem gefangenn Fisch versorgt. Obwohl das nicht nötig war, denn im Gegensatz zur heutigen BRD konnte sich jeder mit ausreichend Lebensmitteln, die für jeden auch Bezahlbar waren, eindecken.  Das hat nichts mit einer in diesem gesellschaftlichen Bereich tatsächlich vorhandenen Liberalität zu tun.
Denn in einigen Bereichen, war die DDR und der DAV im ganz speziellen, dem VDSF und ganz besonders drastisch dem Chaotenclub DAFV, um Lichtjahre voraus.
Wenn man so wie hier im Brandenburgischen eine Hegeveranstalltung durchführt, mit einem klar definierten Auftrag ( bei uns ist das die Reduzierung des sich explosionsartig vermehrenden Weißfischbestandes), dann verlangt hier das Gesetz, eine Erfassung der gefangenen Menge an Fisch, die dann den zuständigen Stellen zu melden ist.
Dann bekommt man automatisch eine Liste, wer wieviel gefangen hat. Und wenn man dann im Verein am Ende eine kleine Auswertung mit einer Vergabe von sogenannten Ehrergaben vornimmt, wo verstößt das denn dann gegen den Tierschutz? 
Das hat nichts mit Preisangeln zu tun, wenn man am Schluß eine Packung Kaffee oder zwei Tüten an Futter mitnimmt, denn machen wir uns nichts vor, der Aufwand, den man vorher treiben muss, ist um ein vielfaches höher als die eventuelle Ehrengabe.
Das wird nur von einigen Geistig verwirrten und einigen neidischen Anglern als verwerflich angesehen.


----------



## Carassius venator (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und zu DDR Zeiten wurden vielleicht auch einige Mitbürger mit dem gefangenn Fisch versorgt. Obwohl das nicht nötig war, denn im Gegensatz zur heutigen BRD konnte sich jeder mit ausreichend Lebensmitteln, die für jeden auch Bezahlbar waren, eindecken.  Das hat nichts mit einer in diesem gesellschaftlichen Bereich tatsächlich vorhandenen Liberalität zu tun.
> 
> *Das wird nur von einigen Geistig verwirrten und einigen neidischen Anglern als verwerflich angesehen*.



Da kann man mal sehen, wie liberal wir heutzutage im Anglerboard sind, denn hätte der Verfasser das damals z.B. im Wusterwitzer Tageblatt geschrieben, hätte er womöglich am nächsten Tag "Besuch" bekommen.

Nun sollten wir aber lieber zu den Fakten zurückkehren; 
Beschimpfungen anderer bringen nur Unfrieden und in der Sache natürlich nichts.


.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Abstimmung mit den Füßen- jetzt auch in Landesverbänden?*

Glaube ich nicht. Denn wenn es die DDR nicht einige Jahre länger gegeben hätte, wäre mir eine Karriere bei der Volkspolizei oder der Stasi sicher gewesen.  Aber das hat, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Du solltest dich aber vielleicht mal von deinem hohen Pferde herunter begeben und auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren. 
Zumal die Tiere hier einer sinnvollen Verwendung im Anschluss zugeführt werden. Bei uns zum Beispiel holt die sich immer ein Mascha, der die Fische als energiereichen Nahrungszusatz für seine Huskys verfüttert.  Bei anderen Veranstaltungen werden mit Behördlicher Sondergenehmigung die Tiere in Setzkeschern lebend Gehältert um sie dann in geschädigte Gewässer umzusetzen. Eine mehr als sinnvolle Maßnahme, jedenfalls nach meinem Verständnis.


----------



## XXXX (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich würde mir sowas patentrechtlich schützen lassen:

"Hegeabknüppelangelfischen" 

gut wäre auch

"Verbandsbanditenmassenmordabküppelangelfischerwettkampfveranstaltung"


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Off Topic:


DSAV schrieb:


> Der DSAV antwortet sicher gern auf ernst gemeinte sinnvolle Fragen.


Dass heisst, ich & die vielen anderen Fragesteller dürfen hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298229
 noch auf Antwort hoffen?
 #h


----------



## muddyliz (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



DSAV schrieb:


> ... da ist noch nicht mal raus welche Fische überhaupt gefangen werden dürfen (nur Grundeln?) ...


  Dann sage doch einfach, welche Fische gefangen werden dürfen, statt hier zu polemisieren.


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Dann sage doch einfach, welche Fische gefangen werden dürfen, statt hier zu polemisieren.



Darf man öffentlich nicht, eventuell sind da denn ja Arten vorhanden, die doch nicht so oft vorkommen um "gehegefischt" zuwerden ....
Und einmal ehrlich - fürs Grundelfischen und eine Bratwurst fahre ich nicht zum Rhein - das kann ich hier in der Weser auch ....


----------



## XXXX (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Richtig...im AB sollte man nicht polemisieren. ;-)

Kati...sorry, 75 % der Fragen sind nur ausgelegt zu provozieren und nicht ernstgemeint. Bei dem Rest geht es um den DAFV. Dann solltest Du Dich auch dort hinwenden. Es hat doch z.B. niemand behauptet, dass die Integration von Aussiedlern sich auf den Austausch von Rezepten beschränken soll. Es wurde als ein Beispiel in einem Interview aufgeführt. Du reisst es aus dem Zusammenhang und beschränkst es darauf. Was für eine Antwort erwartest Du mal ganz ehrlich darauf? Man hat den Eindruck das man als Verband vorgeführt werden soll....um mehr geht es nicht. Sorry, dafür ist uns die Zeit zu schade. Ich habe einigen neutralen Leuten die Fragen unkommentiert hingelegt, alle hatten den gleichen Eindruck. Es geht nicht um sachliche Fragen,sondern um das oben genannte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Die Antwort sagt mehr als jede konkrete Antwort - auch wenn das hier im Thread nicht um den DSAV, sondern um den DAFV geht.

Nur soviel:
Ich wurde beim DSAV auf Facebook gesperrt, weil das AB gewerblich ist - mit der Forellenangel-GmbH (GmbH - nicht gewerblich?) machen sie aber prima gemeinsame Sache.

Wer keine Argumente hat und/oder bloss blind rumeiert, um seine, laut DAFV-GF Dr. Spahn, "Wettfischen, die heute Gemeinschaftsfischen heissen", irgendwie noch durchführen und finanzieren zu können, statt die grundlegenden Probleme anzugehen, von dem wirste nie konkrete Antworten kriegen.

Schon gar nicht, wenn dann so jemand noch VDSF-mäßige Abknüppelveranstaltungen mit organisiert und durchzieht (sofern sich genügend Leute melden) wie die DAFV-Binnenfischertage.

Dass im Telefonat mit mir dennoch der Vizepräsi des DSAV, der beim DAFV zurückgetretene Referent Emonts, meinte, die Fragen von Kati sollte man beantworten und er legt sie nochmal dem DSAV-Präsidenten vor, sei hier nur am Rande erwähnt..

Dennoch hat auch der DSAV (wer immer hinter diesem Account letztlich stecken mag) wie jeder andere Verein oder Verband bei uns weiter das Recht, kostenlos seine Ansichten und Stellungnahmen (unabhängig vom Wahrheits- oder Realitätsgehalt) zu verbreiten.


----------



## fireforget (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hallo



> Da werfen sich 10 User tagelang Bälle zu und freuen sich über Wortspiele wie "Verbanditen" etc..


Ausnahmsweise mache ich mal den 11. Mann damit das Team komplett ist |wavey:

Wenn ich schon in einer Ausschreibung lese: 

*Die gefangenen Fische sind waidgerecht zu behandeln, sofort zu  betäuben und durch sichtbaren Herzstich zu töten. Sie sind in geeigneten  Behältnissen bis zur Versorgung zu verwahren.*

*Der Fang ist Eigentum des Fängers, er kann aber dem Veranstalter zur Verfügung gestellt werden, der ihn sinnvoll verwertet*.                      

dann würde ich mir nicht nur 





> "Verbandsbanditenmassenmordabküppelangelfischerwet  tkampfveranstaltung"


sondern auch

*"D*eutscher*S*port*A*bknüppel*V*erband"

 patentieren lassen.

@Thomas: kann man die beiden Smilies #:|smash: irgendwie automatisch verbinden ?

Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



DSAV schrieb:


> Ich würde mir sowas patentrechtlich schützen lassen:
> 
> "Hegeabknüppelangelfischen"
> 
> ...



Ich gebe meinen Senf nun doch mal dazu.

Du kritisierst mal wieder das Niveau hier.
Passt Dich aber mit Deinem Kommentar ziemlich gut diesem Niveau hier an.

Grösse hättest Du jetzt gezeigt in dem Du
a) Dich nicht dazu geäussert hättest

 oder besser 
b) sachlich die Fragen beantwortest hättest.


Beides ist leider nicht geschehen.

Ich weiss nicht ob dies gute Werbung für den DSAV ist.
In meinen Augen eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## XXXX (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

zu a) Sharpo, Du hast ja recht. Nur wenn der geschriebene Unsinn dann doch zu viel wird, wie mit dem Abknüppeln, dann platzt auch mir mal der Kragen.

Und wenn man hier schreibt, passt man sich automatisch dem Nivau an.  

zu b) sachlich auf Fragen beantworten? Sorry, so naiv bin ich nicht. Antworten werden hier solang hin-und her gedreht bis sie in das genehme Weltbild passen.

Im übrigen kann ich einiges ab, am Ende habe ich mir ja alles selbst ausgesucht. Man sollte sich selbst nicht so wichtig nehmen. An mir hängt nicht die Angelwelt. 

Thomas verdient hier mit den Beiträgen sein Geld, ich nicht. 
Schon allein deshalb werde ich wenige posten. :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



DSAV schrieb:


> Hier eine vernünftige sinnvolle Diskussion auf Augenhöhe zu führen ist nicht möglich und verlorene Zeit.



Du meinst evtl.Verbandsaugenhöhe,richtig ?

Verbandsseitig immer mind. 1m  höher.

Gabs angeblich nicht auch eine Fusion auf Augenhöhe?

Die Augen werden einigen noch aufgehen !


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich hak noch mal nach, auch wenn es hier OT ist (sorry):


DSAV schrieb:


> Der DSAV antwortet sicher gern auf ernst gemeinte sinnvolle Fragen.


Der Katalog absolut ernst gemeinter Fragen diverser AB-User ist euch ja zugegangen und hier gelistet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298229

 Können wir denn dort noch mit Antworten rechnen oder gilt dieses Statement


DSAV schrieb:


> zu b) sachlich auf Fragen beantworten? Sorry, so naiv bin ich nicht. Antworten werden hier solang hin-und her gedreht bis sie in das genehme Weltbild passen.


generell auch für den zugemailten Fragenkatalog?

 Antwort bitte im verlinkten Thread, danke.

 Und hier zurück zum Thema.


----------



## XXXX (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Kati, eine Bitte: entschlacke mal Deinen Fragenkatalog, das sind ja mal locker fast 100 Fragen.+

Und beziehe Dich sachlich auf den DSAV. 
Bei vielen Fragen geht es darum "...der DAFV hat das und das gemacht, was halten Sie davon?"

Bitte Fragen zum DSAV und nicht von 100 Fragen 75 zum DAFV. 
Und aus Fragen die anfangen mit “was entgegnen Sie dem Vorwurf....“ resultiert immer einen Rechtfertigung...was wäre wenn ich Dich öffentlich frage „Was entgegen Sie dem Vorwurf Sie sind Alkoholkrank?“ Es ist ungefähr so, „was sagen Sie zu dem Vorwurf Sie schlagen Ihre Frau?“ Damit wird ja schon unterschwellig suggeriert, Du schlägst wirklich Deine Frau und bist Alkoholkrank. 
Und so setzt sich das fort bei Dir. Und was willst Du für Antworten haben auf Fragen, „wenn sich der DAFV auflösten, wie stellt sich dann der DSAV seine Zukunft vor?“. 
Oder solche Fragen “mit welchen Politikern, Parteien …....etc. will der DSAV Kontakt aufnehmen..?“ 


Kurzum, über jede Deiner Fragen kann man schon einzeln ganze Bücher vollschreiben oder tagelang diskutieren.
Gern beantworten wir einzelne Fragen, aber Dein Katalog sprengt jeden Rahmen. Und weil eine, sorry, Handvoll anonyme AB-User, mal einige „Antworten“ haben wollen, dafür fehlt uns die Zeit. 

Und ganz ehrlich, um Antworten geht es doch weniger, sondern schon mehr um die Art der Fragestellung, stimmst? ;-)

Schicke 4 – 5 normale sinnvolle Fragen, die man auch kurz und präzise beantworten kann , dann bekommst Du auch Antwort.

Übrigens sind wir vom DSAV alle ab Samstag in Bremen zur Stippermesse,, also wer dort direkt ohne doppelten Boden ;-) Fragen stellen will, nur zu. Sonntag sogar im Foyer mit großen Informationsstand. Und dort kann man auch sofort Mitglied werden!!! 

Ja Ruhrfischer, ich hoffe auch wie Du das einigen noch die Augen aufgehen.;-)


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@DASV
Nach dem obigen Beitrag habe ich mir den Fragenkatalog  durchgelesen. 

Die Kritik daran kann ich nun nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen.

Sicherlich ist ein zeitlicher Aufwand bei der Beantwortung eines jeden Fragenkataloges erforderlich, dürfte jedoch im vorliegenden Fall nicht jeglichen Rahmen sprengen.

Die Beantwortung der Fragen sollte man gegebenenfalls nicht sogleich als Angriff werten, sondern als Chance die eigenen Positionen, Auffassungen und Zielsetzungen darzustellen.

Aus diesem Grunde verwundert mich die obige Antwort, die eher ausweichend, lustlos und leider auch sehr arrogant klingt!


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Deep Down schrieb:


> ...
> Aus diesem Grunde verwundert mich die obige Antwort, die eher ausweichend, lustlos und leider auch sehr arrogant klingt!



Genau so ist es. Absolut nichts dazugelernt (im Vergleich zum DAFV) und damit, zumindest für mich, kein Alternativ-Verband.#d#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



DSAV schrieb:


> Hier eine vernünftige sinnvolle Diskussion auf Augenhöhe zu führen ist nicht möglich und verlorene Zeit.



Steffen, im Grunde finde ich Euren Verband und das was Ihr macht, in Ordnung.
Nicht in Ordnung finde ich, dass Du mir obigem Spruch suggerierst, hier wäre keiner fähig mit Dir auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren. 
Das können wir gerne tun, jedoch musst Du zuvor auf die Ebene von Ehrlichkeit und Wahrhaftigkeit zurückfinden.

Fakt ist, dass Wettfischen in Deutschland verboten sind ( was ich persönlich keinesfalls begrüße)

Fakt ist, dass der VDSF und jetzige DAFV, sowie einige Landesverbände daran ein gerüttelt Maß an Mitschuld tragen.

Fakt ist, dass die selben Verbände und auch der DSAV  weiterhin Wettfischen unter dem Deckmäntelchen von Königsfischen oder Hegefischen durchführen, wodurch der Status der Gemeinnützigkeit sehr gefährdet ist.

Fakt ist, dass der DSAV sich genau denjenigen anschließen will, denen wir das Wettfischverbot mit verdanken.

Fakt ist, dass der DSAV erklärterweise im DAFV einigen sehr unwillkommen ist, so dass es sogar Anträge auf Auschluß aus dem DAFV gibt.


Zusammengfasst versucht der DSAV mit seinen ärgsten Feinden unter der Anglerschaft zu kooperieren, wohlwissend dass er dort höchst unwillkommen ist, um im Grunde illegale Veranstaltungen durchzuführen.

Wenn Du hier Augenhöhe vermisst, dann schau einfach mal nach oben. Dorthin wo offen und ohne Anbiederei und Heuchelei diskutiert wird. Du wärst dort willkommen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



DSAV schrieb:


> Gern beantworten wir einzelne Fragen, aber Dein Katalog sprengt jeden Rahmen. Und weil eine, sorry, Handvoll anonyme AB-User, mal einige „Antworten“ haben wollen, dafür fehlt uns die Zeit.
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich, um Antworten geht es doch weniger, sondern schon mehr um die Art der Fragestellung, stimmst? ;-)
> 
> ...



Dürfte mit deinem Post gerade schon z.T.gelungen sein.

Es gibt auch ein Angeln ohne DAFV/DSAV.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Sammeln sich halt so einige fragen in den Jahrzehnten vdsf gemurkse an.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



DSAV schrieb:


> sinnvolle Fragen,



Guten Abend, 

lieber DSAV ich hätte da noch eine Frage, die nicht nur mich beschäftigt und so hoffe ich sinnvoll ist.

In der Ausschreibung zu den den Bundesfischertagen steht, dass der Bestand erfasst werden soll und nicht "geschützte" Fische zu entnehmen sind. Was dann geschützt ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.

Uns würde interessieren, welcher Sinn hinter solch einer Bestandserfassung steckt? Wenn viele Fische entnommen werden ist man am Ende genauso schlau wie vorher, aus unserer Sicht.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

@DSAV
- Natürlich sind einige Fragen bewusst spitz gestellt. So kommt man dem Kern des Themas aber oft schneller bei.

- Niemand sollte erwarten, dass es auf alle Fragen konkrete Antworten gibt, erst recht keine Pläne oder gar bereits eine Umsetzung derer. Dazu seid ihr als Verband viel zu jung.
Beispiel: Lobbyarbeit. Aber Ideen, grobe Ziele, 'ne Richtung,... muss es doch dazu geben

- Ich persönlich habe kein Problem wenn Ihr zu Teilen sagt, "diese Frage stellt sich uns nicht; dazu können wir momentan noch gar nichts sagen; hierzu muss es unter den DSAV-Mitgliedern erst einmal zu einer Meinungsfindung kommen;...". Das ist doch legitim ...und ehrlich.

- Niemand darf erwarten, dass ihr z.B. zu den Fragen zu den sich aus dem TierSchG entstehenden Problemen einen tollen, einfachen Lösungsweg habt. 
Aber eine Meinung, eine Haltung, eine Vision, zu der ihr offen steht, solltet ihr doch zu grundlegenden Fragen wie dieser haben. Eben anders als die anderen Verbände, wenn ihr euch doch als "die Andersdenkenden" versteht.

- Selbstverständlich ist eure Mitgliedschaft im DAFV kritisch, das wisst ihr selbst. Und deswegen gibt es dazu halt auch Fragen.

- Ja, selbst zu scheinbar einfachen Fragen könnte (müsste?) man eine Doktorarbeit verfassen. Die Probleme, mit denen wir Angler uns rumschlagen müssen, sind teilweise hochkomplex. 
Wenn man sich z.B. 'pro Küchenfenster' äußert, sollte man schon ein paar Takte dazu sagen können wie man sich so was vorstellt. Das sollte man vielleicht nicht vom Anglerstammtisch nach 10x kurz-lang erwarten, aber von einem Profi, einem Interessenvertreter, muss da doch etwas mehr Futter zu kommen können als nur ein Spruch.

Zusammenstampfen mag ich den Fragenkatalog nicht. Steht mir auch gar nicht zu(!), denn ich hab neben eigenen Fragen die Fragen diverser User zusammengesammelt.

Letztendlich bildet der Fragenkatalog doch eine Schnur ab, an der sich ein Anglerverband sowieso abarbeiten muss (oder besser: 'sollte').
Versucht also bitte den fragenden Anglern gerecht zu werden, es sind eure potentiellen Mitglieder.


Eine Anmerkung noch: _"anonyme AB-User"_... das hört sich echt abfällig an.
Ja, Max Müller heisst in Foren nun mal 'Carphanta121' oder so. Trotzdem stecken dahinter an euch interessierte Menschen (sonst wären sie nicht in diesem Thread). 
Und für jeden Fragensteller stehen ???Mitleser, die das auch interessiert.
Stellvertretend für diese hab ich euch unter meinem Klarnamen gemailt, wie gewünscht.
Auch der DSAV benutzt hier einen Nicknamen, bei dem wir nicht unbedingt wissen, schreibt da jetzt grad der Präsi, der Vizepräsi, der Pressesprecher,...
Bitte geht mit den Fragestellern wie mit jedem real vor euch stehenden Interessenten um, egal wie der Nickname lautet.

|wavey:


Sorry Thomas, jetzt musst du doch so einiges an Postings hier hin verschieben: 
Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV


----------



## muddyliz (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Wenn viele Fische entnommen werden ist man am Ende genauso schlau wie vorher, aus unserer Sicht.


Na ja, man weiß dann, dass nachher weniger Fische drin sind als vorher. Aber man weiß nicht, wie viele vorher drin waren, und man weiß auch nicht, wie viele danach noch drin sind. Der Begriff "Bestandserfassung" ist also nur das geheuchelte Deckmäntelchen. Dieses Täuschen und Tarnen kennen wir ja schon seit langer Zeit vom VdSF.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Eher ein Mittel zum Zweck um diese Veranstaltung im Interesse einiger Angler abhalten zu können.

Die Dummen sind evtl. die Gesamtanglerschaft.


----------



## Werraschreck (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eher ein Mittel zum Zweck um diese Veranstaltung im Interesse einiger Angler abhalten zu können.
> 
> Die Dummen sind evtl. die Gesamtanglerschaft.



Bei einer vernünftigen Auswertung lassen die Fänge schon eine Schätzung der Bestandsdichte zu!!! Ich finde jedoch das Gehetze auf Hegefischen oder "ähnlicher Hegemaßnahmen " peinlich. Erinnert mich an Stammtischhelden , wenns drauf ankommt :Schulterzucken-hoffentlich sieht mich keiner.Aber hier auf die K...... hauen.  Respekt

                                  Tobias


----------



## kreuzass (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Vielleicht hat es ja auch mit der EAA zu tun. Vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nein.
Es ist einfach krank, dass nicht ein paar Leute gemeinsam um die Wette angeln können. Der beste gewinnt, man sucht sich bei Bedarf ein paar Passende für die Pfanne raus und der Rest darf glücklich weiter schwimmen. So what?
Rund um den Erdball ist das kein Thema, nur hier bist du ein Schänder und Quäler.

Und es ist krank die ganze Chose im Ausland fröhlich mitzumachen, hier tolle Pressemeldungen über solche Events raus zu hauen, aber dann offiziell so tun, als steht man auch noch für das Verbot im Inland.

Wenn's zur Zeit nicht anders geht, deklariert man das von mir aus als Hege- oder sonstwas-fischen, aber man sollte sich wenigstens offen dazu bekennen, dass man auch in Deutschland für das Wettfischen steht und dieses gern wieder installieren würde. Da schließ ich mich übrigens an.

Einfach mal Eier zeigen!


----------



## kreuzass (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Getreu dem Motto des "Besseranglers" ;-)

Da zitiere ich dann Thomas gerne (sinngemäß): "Kasperltheater" 

Wer fordert, muss auch liefern können...
Wer liefert, darf fordern. 

Egal, Kati. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Carassius venator (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Na ja, 

sein damaliges Statement scheint ja offensichtlich eine der Leitlinien des Bu-Verbandes des DAFV zu sein und wird dann natürlich nicht mehr korrigiert - warum auch, diese Leitlinie wird von der jetzigen Vorstandsschaft mitgetragen, sonst hätte es schon längst Rücktritte oder wenigstens "Richtigstellungen", die natürlich keine wären, gegeben.
Im Klartext: Es wird alles so bleiben, wie´s gesagt wurde!

Also, ich wiederhole mich gerne, Ihr/Wir können hier alle Purzelbäume schlagen und unsere geistigen Ergüsse hier im AB zum besten geben, und das ist bekanntlich schon richtig lange passiert, aber ändern wird sich NICHTS.

Da wird niemand zurücktreten, weder ein Herr Dr. Spahn noch eine Präsidentin - weshalb denn auch, nur weil hier im AB abgelästert und/oder geschimpft und kritisiert wird.

Das könnte sich ändern, wenn immer mehr LV und Spezialverbände ihren Austritt erklären. Aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass die Mehrzahl der LV bei solchen ernsten Fragen auch weht wie der Rohrkolben im Wind. 
Mal "wir werden austreten !" 
und "wir sollten abwarten" 
oder "Wir können ja jederzeit weder eintreten!"

An dem 1 EURO mehr im Jahr wird es nicht liegen, den wird auch kein organisiertes Mitglied mehr bezahlen, der schummelt sich im Jahresbeitrag so unter. Ist ja nicht mehr so wie 1950, als es Zusatz-Briefmarken "2 Pfennig Notopfer BERLIN" gab; so nötig haben es weder die LV noch der Bu-Verband oder vielleicht doch?


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Na ja,
> 
> sein damaliges Statement scheint ja offensichtlich eine der Leitlinien des Bu-Verbandes des DAFV zu sein und wird dann natürlich nicht mehr korrigiert - warum auch, diese Leitlinie wird von der jetzigen Vorstandsschaft mitgetragen, sonst hätte es schon längst Rücktritte oder wenigstens "Richtigstellungen", die natürlich keine wären, gegeben.
> Im Klartext: Es wird alles so bleiben, wie´s gesagt wurde!


Das sehe ich auch so, der Rest ist in dem Thread um das was der DAFV 2015 so treibt oder nicht, nicht das Thema.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> ... aber ändern wird sich NICHTS.


Natürlich kann ein Thread wie dieser das absolut anglerfeindliche Handeln des DAFV oder eines Dr. Spahn nicht ändern.

Aber eine Sache kann so ein Thread:
-> es publik machen!

Früher hätte kein Schwein erfahren, wenn irgendein Funktionär in einem Blatt außerhalb der eigenen Region solch verbale Diarrhö abgesondert hat.


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Morgen ist ja Stippermesse da wird wohl einiges los sein zum thema alles Abknüppeln Hegefischen.....etc. und nen Verbandsstand für fragen gibt es ja auch.

Man wird hören was so los gewesen ist in Bremen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Hat was mit dem DAFV zu tun?

Denn die haben da keinen Stand und hier gehts um den DAFV.


----------



## Carassius venator (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*



gründler schrieb:


> Morgen ist ja Stippermesse da wird wohl einiges los sein zum thema alles Abknüppeln Hegefischen.....etc. und nen Verbandsstand für fragen gibt es ja auch.
> 
> Man wird hören was so los gewesen ist in Bremen.



Im Foyer der Stippermesse Bremen steht ein Stand des DSAV (Verband Deutscher Süßwasserangler). Ob der Präsi Steffen Quinger auch anwesend sein wird, ist nicht bekannt.
Der DSAV ist bekanntlich auch Mitglied im DAFV.......
....zum besseren Verständnis!


.


----------



## Elbe 1 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Fragen DER Angelboard User.....

Wer genau sind den die Angelboard User ???
Alle 134000 angemeldeten User.....
habt ihr alle User gefragt ob sie Fragen haben ???
oder sind es nur die 20 -30 User die hier immer gerne Kritik üben ??

Wie wäre es denn mit der Überschrift z.B 1000 AB User haben Fragen oder
folgende User haben Fragen....
So zu tun als ob das ganzen AB dahinter steht wo Ihr hier nur eine kleine Minderheit vertretet finde ich ....auch nicht besser als die Leute die ihr kritisiert. !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Das Thema ist schon lange durch (war gleich das erste Posting nach Veröffentlichung von Kaulbarschspezi (was er nach Erledigung dann gelöscht hat)) und deswegen wurde der Titel des Artikels selber auch geändert.


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

...und wieder nichts anderes als die üblichen Ablenkungs- und Vertuschungsstrohfeuer.
Wenn Fragen unangenehm sind, dann liegt es entweder an den Fragen selbst oder, wenn man das nicht argumentativ untermauern kann, eben an dem Fragenden. 

Soll bloß keiner auf die Idee kommen, man könne mit Antworten rechnen. Dieser "DSAV", falls hinter dem anonymen Nickname tatsächlich jemand stecken sollte, der kompetent genug und überhaupt befugt ist, Fragen an den Verband DSAV zu beantworten, präsentiert sich hier genauso, wie es jeder Kritiker erwarten konnte.:m


----------



## Elbe 1 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist schon lange durch (war gleich das erste Posting nach Veröffentlichung von Kaulbarschspezi (was er nach Erledigung dann gelöscht hat)) und deswegen wurde der Titel des Artikels selber auch geändert.




Wenn es erledigt ist verstehen ich nicht, warum sich den bei mir wenn ich das Thema jetzt lese der beschriebene Eindruck ensteht..??   ist das gewollt ?


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Elbe 1 schrieb:


> Fragen DER Angelboard User.....
> Wer genau sind den die Angelboard User ???...


In diesem Thread 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295027
 kamen ein erste Fragen auf, ich habe weitere gestellt und dann allg. die User aufgefordert weitere Fragen zu posten, um sie gesammelt direkt an den DSAV einzuschicken.

 Dies wurde seitens des DSAV gewünscht; nicht hier auf "anonym" gestellte Fragen zu antworten, sondern diese mit Klarnamen an den Verband zu mailen.
 Genau dies habe ich dann mit meinem Namen im Namen der beteiligten User getan.

 Es konnte sich _jeder_ Leser beteiligen!
 Und es kam ja auch einiges zusammen.
 Ich habe das dann noch gesammelt und in einem Katalog strukturiert.
 Was also genau möchtest du kritisieren?


 Und ich hoffe ja, das das Thema noch nicht durch ist und Antworten noch kommen werden.


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Und ich verstehe nicht, wieso Du Dich erst als Platin und jetzt als Elbe 1 angemeldet hast, nachdem Du wegen einer ganz anderen Sache gesperrt warst, Merlin #d#d#d


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Merlin


Ach so... 
 Damit hat sich meine Frage


kati48268 schrieb:


> Was also genau möchtest du kritisieren?


eigentlich von selbst beantwortet.
 #d


----------



## XXXX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

#6

"Fragen DER Angelboard User.....

Wer genau sind den die Angelboard User ???
Alle 134000 angemeldeten User.....
habt ihr alle User gefragt ob sie Fragen haben ???
oder sind es nur die 20 -30 User die hier immer gerne Kritik üben ??

Wie wäre es denn mit der Überschrift z.B 1000 AB User haben Fragen oder
folgende User haben Fragen....
So zu tun als ob das ganzen AB dahinter steht wo Ihr hier nur eine kleine Minderheit vertretet finde ich ....auch nicht besser als die Leute die ihr kritisiert. !!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Man DSAV, steht da irgendwo Fragen von *ALLEN* Anglerboard Usern? Nein! 

 Ist das für die Beantwortung der Fragen von Bedeutung? Auch hier ist die Antwort nein! 

 Als Verband würde ich die Fragen von jedem einzelnen beantworten- wenn mir eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wichtig wäre...

 Du benennst die Mitgliederzahl Eurer Verbandes mit "vierstellig" und fragst nach der Zahl der User die Fragen haben?

 Willst Du nun ernsthaft Fragen beantworten oder nicht?


----------



## Stoni-Killer (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> #6
> 
> "Fragen DER Angelboard User.....
> 
> ...




 Ich halte die Antworten von DSAV mittlerweile dreist und Polemisch!

 Auch frage ich mich ob den der User "DSAV" gleichnamig mit dem Verband DSAV (möglicherweise Mitglied im DAFV) das Recht hat unter diesem Pseudonym hier zu sprechen.
 Wenn nicht, sollte er das möglichst unterlassen und dem Verband kann ich nur empfehlen, falls er nichts mit dem User DSAV zu tun hat da gegen was zu unternehmen.

 Petri
 Stoni Killer


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Sollte wirklich der Verband DSAV hinter dem User DSAV stehen - mit solchen Postings gewinnt ihr keine neuen Mitglieder.

Wer so schon gegenüber den eigenen Mitgliedern / potentiellen Neu-Mitgliedern auftritt, dann frage ich mich, wie die restliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aussieht? (Wofür die Mitglieder Geld bezahlen...)

Die Frage, ob der User DSAV berechtigt ist, im Namen des Verbandes DSAV zu sprechen, sollte dringend geklärt werden.


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Sehr bezeichnend, dass Du die bewusste Provokation eines gesperrten Nutzers, die ich deshalb ins OffTopic verschoben habe, auch noch zitierst.

Dann kann ich ja meine Antwort aus dem OffTopic auch mal zitieren:


Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und wieder nichts anderes als die üblichen Ablenkungs- und Vertuschungsstrohfeuer.
> Wenn Fragen unangenehm sind, dann liegt es entweder an den Fragen selbst oder, wenn man das nicht argumentativ untermauern kann, eben an dem Fragenden.
> 
> Soll bloß keiner auf die Idee kommen, man könne mit Antworten rechnen. Dieser "DSAV", falls hinter dem anonymen Nickname tatsächlich jemand stecken sollte, der kompetent genug und überhaupt befugt ist, Fragen an den Verband DSAV zu beantworten, präsentiert sich hier genauso, wie es jeder Kritiker erwarten konnte.:m



Schade, dass von dieser Seite immer noch nichts Konstruktives kommt, nur weil die Fragen "vom Anglerboard" bzw. einzelnen hier aktiven teils anonymen Nutzern gestellt wurden, sondern statt dessen eben sich genau hinter diesem kleinen Schutzwall versteckt wird, obwohl jedem klart sein dürfte, dass dieser schnell bröckelt, wenn nicht an der grundsätzlichen Einstellung für den Umgang mit der Öffentlichkeit und/oder den (auch unliebsamen) Medien gearbeitet wird.
Wovor habt ihr Angst?
Dass wir eure Antworten eventuell inhaltlich scharf kritisieren werden?
Dass ihr vielleicht einige Antworten noch nicht habt, weil das Konstrukt DSAV noch zu neu ist und wir das als konzeptlos kritisieren könnten?
Was ist denn das Problem an den Fragen oder der Grund für diese Mauertaktik? 
Haben wir eurer Meinung nach nicht das Recht, diese zu stellen?
Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich Dir zu Nahe trete, aber wenigstens ein kleiner Hinweis, was anders laufen muss, damit die hier vertretene Öffentlichkeit ihre gestellten Informationsansprüche gestillt bekommt, auch wenn nicht klar ist, ob diese aus 5 oder 5000 Lesern besteht, wäre wirklich hilfreich, genauso wie auch mal konkret, ob wir Dich mit Namen ansprechen dürfen und mit welchem.

Du kannst mir auch gerne eine PN schicken, damit wir alles Persönliche vorab ausräumen. Ich bin gerne bereit, im Gegenzug auf jedes provokante Auftreten zu verzichten oder, falls Du an meinem Verhalten oder meiner Art zu posten, irgendwie Anstoß nimmst, das zu ändern.
Ich denke mal, dass Dir bewusst ist, das die jetzige Situation, auch wenn es ja "nur" das AB ist, nicht unbedingt dazu führt, ein positives Stimmungsbild bei den hier lesenden deutschen Anglern rüber zu bringen.
Sollte nach wie vor auf Verbandsseite die Meinung vorherrschen, das AB wäre ohnehin nur eine unrepräsentative Minderheit, die geflissentlich ignoriert werden kann, dann kannst Du das ja hier äußern und wir alle wissen, wo wir dran sind.


----------



## Norbi (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

@Kaffeebarsch,Stoni-Killer |good:
Ich vermute DASV darf nicht antworten weil Er auf das OK vom DASF warten muß......und das kann dauern:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Edit: Posting zurück genommen.

Meine Kritik bzgl. des Schreibstils vom User DSAV nehme ich zurück, das das obige Posting ein Zitat aus einem anderen Posting ist.

Das ist mir durchgegangen, sorry.

Immerhin hat der User DSAV auf die letzten Kommentare mit einem einzigen Emoticon reagiert. Starke Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


----------



## Deep Down (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

@Fisherbandit1000
#6


@DSAV
Unter weiterhin leider nur alles fadenscheinige Ausflüchte!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Ja was denn nun?

Erst ist der Fragenkatalog zu komplex,dann zu vorgefasst formuliert.Als nächstes wird betont,das man sich nicht für jeden "nackig" macht.Nun ist die Überschrift das Haar in der Suppe

Aber Hauptsache Neumitglieder machen sich erstmal finanziell"nackig".

Nämlich in Form von Mitgliedsbeiträgen ohne das bis dato eine konkrete und unmissverständliche  Marschrichtung vorliegt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache Neumitglieder machen sich erstmal finanziell"nackig".
> 
> Nämlich in Form von Mitgliedsbeiträgen ohne das bis dato eine konkrete und unmissverständliche Marschrichtung vorliegt.


 
 Ähm, ist das für Dich neu in der Verbandswelt...?

 Zahlen und nix Gegenleistung!


----------



## kernell32 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> #6
> 
> "Fragen DER Angelboard User.....
> 
> ...



Die Wahrheit liegt wie immer irgendwo dazwischen.
Ich zumindest habe ernsthaftes Interesse an den Antworten, aber was du hier schreibst ist "marketingtechnisch" dilletantisch und nicht wirklich förderlich für deine Firma.

Es gibt ein Sprichwort:
"Wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt, ist des Talers nicht wert."

Es gibt aber auch eine Umfragefunktion im Forum wo man ein "Stimmungsbild" ermitteln könnte über die Anzahl der interessierten AB User.
Vielleicht würde das deine Frage zur Anzahl beantworten.


----------



## XXXX (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Und das alles weil ich ein #6 für einen Beitrag gegeben habe?|bigeyes

"die hier vertretene Öffentlichkeit ihre gestellten Informationsansprüche"... "hier lesenden deutschen Anglern"

Jungs, nehmt Ihr Euch da nicht etwas zu wichtig? Ihr vertretet also die Öffentlichkeit, den Otto-Normal-Angler? Woraus ist das zu schlußfolgern? 

Und aus einem Nicknamen im Forum abzuleiten, dass er hier der offizielle Vertreter ist, dann vertritt "Kaffeebarsch" alle Barsche und alle Kaffertrinker? 

Honeyball, ist nicht persönlich gemeint. 

Das mit dem 12 jährigen Lümmel ist gut. Und Norbi, das ist der DAFV, nicht DASF. Soviel zur Grammatik.
Und klar sind meine Antworten polemisch, bestreite ich gar nicht. Warum auch nicht? Wenn wir hier alle polemischen Beiträge ausblenden bleibt nicht viel. 
Das sollte doch in einem Forum erlaubt sein. Etwas anders wäre es auf der Jahreshauptversammlung eines Verbandes.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ähm, ist das für Dich neu in der Verbandswelt...?
> 
> Zahlen und nix Gegenleistung!



Touche' 

Aber hier wollte(?) man ja mit neuem trumpfen.

Ok,so wie es z.Z.ausschaut:Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*



DSAV schrieb:


> Und aus einem Nicknamen im Forum abzuleiten, dass er hier der offizielle Vertreter ist,



Ohne die offizielle Mailadresse des DSAV im Account wärst Du wegen unerlaubter Doppelanmeldung (man erinnert sich an den damals bei der (Kon)Fusion den DAFV schönschreibenden User Fischdieb??) schon lange gesperrt worden.

Vereine und Verbände haben aber bei uns IMMER das Recht, zu schreiben und kostenlos das Anglerboard zum publizieren ihrer Meldungen zu nutzen, daher wurde die ungefragte/unerlaubte Doppelanmeldung von uns schlicht so akzeptiert.

Wir arbeiten nicht so unseriös wie der DSAV, die mich bei denen auf Facebook gesperrt  haben (Argument, auch bei uns nachzulesen: Weil wir gewerblich sind); die aber gleichzeitig mit der Forellenangler GmbH (GmbH? nicht gewerblich?) ganz gut zusammen arbeiten..

Dafür nehmen wir uns aber auch das Recht raus, zukünftig weitere Offtopicbeiträge des Users DSAV einfach zu löschen - solange der zu den Themen ausnahmsweise mal  ontopic schreibt (die Fragen beantwortet z. B.), weiter alles kein Problem...


----------



## gründler (7. März 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*

Jo sie machen wat...die Brüder und Schwestern der Tierrechtsorgas.eins muss man ihnen ja zu gute halten,sie arbeiten wie die Bienen.



Damit es nicht heißt man hätte ja nix davon gehört......


Das Klagerecht für Tierschutzorgas steht vor der tür und klopft bald beim Bund an.


Weiter machen.....



lg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. März 2015)

*AW: Tierrechtler - andere machen was, der DAFV schläft wohl weiter...*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo sie machen wat...die Brüder und Schwestern der Tierrechtsorgas.eins muss man ihnen ja zu gute halten,sie arbeiten wie die Bienen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier gibt's aber halt nicht Schwarz und Weiß. Ich unterstütze ein Klagerecht der Tierschutzorganisationen sogar ganz ausdrücklich, wenn es um Sauereien wie Tierversuche und Schächten geht. Das Problem ist, dass diese Organisationen uns den Arm abreißen könnten, wenn man ihnen den kleinen Finger reicht.
 Sprich: Wie realitätsnah sind diese Leute und wo ziehen sie die Grenze zwischen sinnvollem Tierschutz und Unfug? Und genau da habe ich große Bedenken.


----------



## XXXX (9. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hier unterstütze ich Thomas, auch ich möchte nicht mit ihm in einem Topf geworfen werden...


----------



## Sharpo (10. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich als NRWler sehe mich schon nicht mehr in die Niederlande zum Angeln fahren sondern nach Niedersachsen wo es liberale Gesetze pro Angeln gibt. (Pieper ist bis dahin verstorben, Klasing hat das Heft in Nds. komplett übernommen und die Politiker pro Angeln, pro Wettangeln etc. überzeugt)
In NRW wurde ja leider ein Angelverbot erlassen.  
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Für mich ist es keine Vorbedingung für aktives Handeln, dass man sich dabei als ehemaliger Fusionsbefürworter Asche auf das Haupt streut. Auch wenn die Kalamitäten, in denen der DAFV jetzt steckt, bereits vor der Fusion absehbar waren.



Vorbedingung wäre es sicher nicht.

Es wäre aber ein glaubwürdiger Zug Richtung Vertrauensbasis.

Das eingestehen von Fehlern,gehört für mich zu einem der Eckpfeiler überhaupt,quasi Grundkultur einer konstruktiven und vor allem Zukunftsfitten Zusammenarbeit.

Aktives handeln in Verbindung mit fehlender Kommunikation,tendiert sonst sehr schnell gefühlt Richtung Selbstzweckaktionen und Planlosen Rumgewurschtel.

Da fragt man sich schon, ob Verbands Kapitäne und Offiziere das Patent zur Schiffsführung überhaupt ernst nehmen oder primär ihre eigenen Kreuzfahrtziele Vorrang haben..Ziel für den Rest unbekannt.

Gegen begründete(!)Kurskorrekturen hat ja keiner was

Gut gemeint ist nicht automatisch gut gemacht.

5 bis eher realistisch 10 Jahre bis zu einer alternativen Struktur klingen plausibel.Hat man die Zeit überhaupt-das Gesellschaftliche wie politische Umfeld bleibt ja nicht stehen.

Zur Zeit klingt es nämlich  plausibler,das man nicht erst seit gestern von der Zeit sowie damit verbundenen Negativentwicklungen in eine Statistenrolle abgehängt und überrollt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nochmal:
Hier gehts ja nicht darum was die vom DAFV und denen aus den LV, die an diesem DAFV schuld sind, machen sollten.

Sondern was die tatsächlich machen - weswegen der Thread auch so heisst:
Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015

Vorschläge zum besser machen des DAFV könnt ihr gerne im dafür passenden Thread schreiben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651


----------



## Lazarus (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Forum werden Beiträge nur gelöscht bei Verstößen gegen  rechtliche Bestimmungen oder den Forumsregeln, nie aus inhaltlichen  Gründen


Deine Nase müsste nach dieser Aussage mindestens 40cm lang sein.

Mag ja sein, dass neuerdings keine missliebigen Beiträge und ganze Threads mehr gelöscht werden, du deine eigenen Beiträge nicht mehr nach Tagen unauffällig veränderst. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich dieses Forum nur noch sporadisch besuche.

Mindestens seit eurer Gemeinschaftsfisch-Kampagne gegen den ASVHH, das muss wohl 2009 oder 2010 gewesen sein, war diese Praxis hier im 'Politik'forum jahrelang gängige Praxis.
Wenn die Argumente nicht mehr ausreichten, kam der Radiergummi.

Nein, beweisen kann ich das leider nicht. Die Beiträge sind ja nicht mehr da. #c Die alten Mitglieder, soweit diese noch mitlesen, werden sich erinnern. Soweit sie nicht im Zuge einer der Säuberungswellen gesperrt worden sind oder wegen der Mobbingcampagnen freiwillig gegangen sind.

Jetzt auf Pressefreiheit zu machen, ist schon ein bisschen pharisäerhaft, nicht wahr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Beitragsänderungen sieht man (am edit)..

Und nein, wegen Inhalten wurde nie ein Beitrag gelöscht.

Wären wir ja schön doof, wo wir doch von "Klicks" leben (sollen)...

Und da ist nix besser als kontroverse Diskussion, um ein Thema oben zu halten - nix schlimmer, als wenn alle einige sind, dann ist ein Thema tot....

Dass das Verbandsclaquere nicht verstehen (können/wollen), und immer gerne ablenken und alles ins Offtopic ziehen (wollen) kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen...

Siehe hier von Winfried, Pressereferent der Hessenfischer, selbst sowas wird nicht gelöscht (obwohl das laut Regeln locker möglich wäre):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4312426#post4312426
und
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=14956904
Da wir wissen, dass Verbandler Schwierigkeiten mit Kommunikation haben, sind wir da halt deutlich großzügiger..

Aber das Thema hier ist ja ein anderes:
Die Möglichkeit, für die Verbandler, kostenlos alles bei uns veröffentlichen zu können und dass sie natürlich immer gerne zu Diskussionen eingeladen sind.



PS:
Und weder ich noch die Mods sind perfekt, und ja, wir machen auch Fehler..

Für die wir uns - nachweisbar - dann auch immer öffentlich entschuldigt haben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Deine Nase müsste nach dieser Aussage mindestens 40cm lang sein.
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass neuerdings keine missliebigen Beiträge und ganze Threads mehr gelöscht werden, du deine eigenen Beiträge nicht mehr nach Tagen unauffällig veränderst. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich dieses Forum nur noch sporadisch besuche.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich leider ähnlich.

Frau Dr. hat sich in der jüngsten Ausgabe einer Fachzeitschrift
vorbildlich zum Thema Wasserkraft geäussert.

Sie macht einen guten Job - vllt. sehen das wenige Vorverurteiler anders...gut Ding will Weile haben.

R.S.

P.S: Ich hoffe auf mehr Toleranz.


----------



## Pennywise (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sie macht einen guten Job - vllt. sehen das wenige Vorverurteiler anders...gut Ding will Weile haben.



Na das interessiert mich ja brennend. Was genau hat sie denn gutes gemacht? 

Jetzt bitte nicht kneifen sondern mal Butter bei die Fische!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

Und in einem dafür passenden Thread, da das hier nicht das Thema ist (darf man auch gerne dazu aufmachen).
Danke..


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mindestens seit eurer Gemeinschaftsfisch-Kampagne gegen den ASVHH, das muss wohl 2009 oder 2010 gewesen sein, war diese Praxis hier im 'Politik'forum jahrelang gängige Praxis.
> Wenn die Argumente nicht mehr ausreichten, kam der Radiergummi.



Bin ja erst recht neu hier und habe deswegen gerade mal gewühlt, aber unter ASVHH finde ich nur 2 Topics mit je einem einzigen Beitrag und Thema geschlossen ?!?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200826

Gab es dazu keine Kommentare ( oder Klicks ) |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


----------



## Jose (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

nee, mach ich nicht, wüsste auch nicht was.
aber als ich den trööt-titel sah hab ich ins glas geprustet.
thema ist abonniert, lern ja gerne dazu...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Herbert!!!!
Offtopic!!!


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

_Ich weiß was, ich weiß was,... _
_(Muss dazu aber ein kleinen Rollenwechsel hinlegen)_

Wenn ich Caster wäre _(statt Angler)_:
Ein Haufen Vögel, die nix mit meinem Hobby zu tun haben & haben wollen, finanzieren mich und ein paar Handvoll Gleichgesinnte; geil.
Auch Aufmerksamkeit wird mir -anders als sonst irgendwo-  reichlich geschenkt, siehe z.B. Stand der Homepage, heute http://www.dafv.de/ :
10 Meldungen unter Aktuelles", davon genau die Hälfte Casting.
Die ganze Welt labert über Ausgrenzung von Minderheiten, hier bin ich VIP & König zugleich.
Danke DAFV, danke an euch Anglers. :m


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Also was Positives.  Last mich mal überlegen. ....................................................................................... Datenverarbeitung läuft................................................................................  läuft weiter.............................................................................. . Ihre Anfrage ergab einen Treffer. Das dieser Verband bald stirbt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

ooooooooooooooooooooch Leuuuddde, ehrlich.................................


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Und wieso nicht??? 
Wir sollten doch schreiben was wir Positives an diesem Verband finden. Und sein baldiger Tot, ist das einzig Positive, dessen ich gewahr werde. 
Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum mein Post, wahrscheinlich genau wie diser hier, im Offtopic landet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Weils um ernsthaft Positives geht, nicht um Wünsche........

Ich warte da auch gespannt....


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Na dann kann ich natürlich nichts schreiben. Kannste gleich ins Off dazu stellen, weil ich es ja nicht kann. Und das ist ja auch gut so.


----------



## Jose (24. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

das neue logo ist bunter.


----------



## Norbi (25. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Der DAFV ist positiv auf Nichtkönner getestet worden.


----------



## Jose (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

was den DAFV und positives angeht, da gehts mir wie in dem witz "..., das einzig positive war der aids-test".


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Jose,

 es war die Chance nach sovielen Jahren Einheit die Einheit der  Angler zu vollziehen, die waren die Letzten (glaube ich)
 Zuständige Politiker wollten einén Ansprechpartner, also war oder ist der Druck groß.
 Das das nicht funktionieren konnte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
 Meine Meinung dazu ist hinlänglich bekannt|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (30. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Zuständige Politiker wollten einén Ansprechpartner, ...


Und? Hamm se eine(n)?:g


----------



## Knispel (30. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und? Hamm se eine(n)?:g



Ja : NABU + BUND


----------



## NaabMäx (30. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



phirania schrieb:


> Und,was Positives gefunden.?|uhoh:


  Hi Piranha,

was konkret von den Arbeiten / Themen die die Verbände oder der Dachverband angegangen sind, oder angehen, gefällt den dir nicht? (Was Wasserbauten, Gewässer und deren Flora und Fauna betrift.)
Wo siehst du die Gelder verschwendet?

Möchte dich richtig verstehen.





mfg
NM


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Hier gehts NUR darum, was der DAFV positives gemacht hätte..


----------



## Jose (30. März 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi Piranha,
> 
> was konkret von den Arbeiten / Themen die die Verbände oder der Dachverband angegangen sind, oder angehen, gefällt den dir nicht? (Was Wasserbauten, Gewässer und deren Flora und Fauna betrift.)
> Wo siehst du die Gelder verschwendet?
> ...


kann ich dir evtl. aufhelfen:
einen angler interessiert anglerisches, wie z.b. hilfe gegen nachtangelverbot, schutz vor petra-agitprop, hilfe zur rechtssicherheit des anglers beim angeln, usw. usw.

wenn du mehr willst, mal die nase weiter reistecken in                            *Angeln in Politik und Verbänden*.


wasserbau etc. ist sicher richtig und wichtig.

aber ist das das wichtigste für angler, denen das angeln immer weiter eingeschränkt wird?

die pirouettendreherei hilft doch keinem angler am wasser.

die verbanditen machen auf schön und "good standing".
ich könnt auch sagen, die machen brav äffchen.
ach ja, du zahlst, die kriegen - und wenn es nur "aufwandsentschädigung" wäre.

(ich könnt mit so mancher "aufwandsentschädigung"  komfortabel ein jahr leben [und angeln])

ich will aber positiv sein:
das positivste am DAfV ist, das der die insolvenz nicht überlebt.
(falls es sich sogar als verschleppung herausstellen sollte, dann hätte ich sogar noch ein lächeln für diese usurpatoren übrig.)


----------



## Santa83 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Das einzig positive was ich am DAFV finden kann:
Wir Angler, die ja längst kein homogener Haufen und schon gar nicht immer einer Meinung sind, sind uns doch (überwiegend) einig, dass die vom DAFV wenig bis keine gute Arbeit leisten. :m


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ralle, ich seh das anders rum:q
 M.E. hat der wer gemerkt, dass man seine Bekanntheit für die damals anstehende Wahl erhöhen mußte. Da kam das Angebot vom VDSF gerade recht , auf einen Schlag ne Basis von xxxx Anglern dazu. Nunja , das Ergebnis der FDP ist hinlänglich bekannt, genützt hat es nichts. Angler sind halt Dickköpfe und jeder will was anderes. Die Aufgabe hat sie m.E. völlig unterschätzt, so'n bisschen Repräsentation wäre schon ganz nett gewesen. 

 Thomas sorry für die Politik, von mir aus lösch es wieder, wenn es nicht hin passt.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Nicht löschen - verschieben....
;-))


----------



## Lardivos (8. April 2015)

*AW: Positives vom DAFV*

Eine andere Frage: Gab es was positives vom VDSF?


----------



## torstenhtr (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Thomas,



> Als solcher Wettangelverband (nicht gemeinnützig) statt gemeinnützig im DAFV, würde der DSAV sogar Sinn machen - was wir schon zu seinen Gründungszeiten auch so geschrieben (und insgeheim gehofft) hatten...



Durchführung von Wettangelveranstaltungen ist auch dann nicht legal machbar wenn eine nicht gemeinnützige Organisation diese durchführen würde. Explizit, wie Sharpo geschrieben hat, sind in einigen Landesfischereiordnungen/-gesetzen entsprechende Verbote geregelt, aber auch implizit lässt sich das aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableiten. Wettfischveranstaltungen sind nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar, vgl. Urteil des AG Hamm vom 18. April 1988 - 9 Ls 48 Js 1693/86. (Siehe auch [1]). Das ist auch der Grund, warum  das BMF entsprechende Schreiben an die Finanzbehörden gerichtet hatte.

[1] Gemeinnützigkeitsrechtliche Behandlung der Anglervereine, http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Da kann man aber nicht wie im Finanzrecht das dämliche Schreiben vom VDSF heranziehen, sondern muss das im Einzelfall beweisen als Verfolgungsbehörde, was strafrechtlich deutlich schwieriger ist als finanzrechtlich (Beweislastumkehr). Da kannste Dich mal durchackern in strafrechtlicher Hinsicht: http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf..

Ist ja hier aber eh wurscht, da der DSAV sowenig wie der DAFV (aus dessen Präsidium ja der DSAV gegründet wurde und da DSAVler immer noch aktiv sind im DAFV) irgendwann das konkret angehen wird...

Solange wird halt jeder, der da als Verein mitmacht, veranstaltet oder Gewässer zur Verfügung stellt in entsprechender Gefahr sein.

Was dem DSAV ja wurscht sein, da die Sponsoren die Kohle wohl auch bei Quali etc. im Ausland locker machen werden, dass die 2 Handvoll von oben ausgesuchter und nicht ausgeangelter (wg. verbotener Quali) (Halb)Profis weiter zu internationalen Wettangelmeisterschaften fahren können...

Angler oder das Angeln in Deutschland ist denen wohl genau so wurscht wie dem DAFV, solange noch Kohle kommt.....


----------



## torstenhtr (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



> Da kann man aber nicht wie im Finanzrecht das dämliche Schreiben vom VDSF heranziehen, sondern muss das im Einzelfall beweisen als Verfolgungsbehörde, was strafrechtlich deutlich schwieriger ist als finanzrechtlich (Beweislastumkehr)..



Wenn eine nicht gemeinnützige Organisation eine Qualifikation in Deutschland durchführen würde, dürfte es überaus einfach sein, eine nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbare Wettfischveranstaltung nachzuweisen. Sowohl die Peta als auch der deutsche Tierschutzbund würden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Anzeige erstatten. Zudem ist in fast jeder Landesfischereiordnung festgelegt, dass Gemeinschaftsangeln von der zuständigen Behörde genehmigt werden müssen.

Der einzig legale Weg wäre meiner Meinung nach die Veränderung des Gesetzes; aber das haben die Verbände in den letzen 25 Jahren nicht verfolgt. Jetzt ist der Zug abgefahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

In keinem TSG steht ein Verbot von Wettangeln, nur in Landesgesetzen.

*Ist hier ja aber NICHT das Thema.*
Dazu gibts bereits welche:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290214

Thema hier:
DSAV – der Angelverband für den modern(d)en Angler?


----------



## torstenhtr (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Richtig, ich hatte dieses Thema nur kurz angerissen; weil die Option des nicht-gemeinnützigen Vereines für den DSAV im Raum stand. Ich sehe diese Möglichkeit nicht; hiermit kann der Zweck des DSAV (Wettfischen) nicht umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Dann hatteste das wohl überlesen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und CIPS-Wettangeln national/internatioal darf eben nicht im gemeinnützigen Rahmen stattfinden und *muss im Ausland qualifiziert werden.*


----------



## torstenhtr (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Ja, dieses Argument habe ich auch gelesen. Das wäre wie ein Kiffer-Verein der sein Hobby nur in den Niederlanden ausleben könnte. Darüber müsste ich nachdenken/recherchieren was es für Konsequenzen gibt, wenn ein Verein (in Deutschland) strafbare Handlungen unterstützt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das wäre wie ein Kiffer-Verein der sein Hobby nur in den Niederlanden ausleben könnte. Darüber müsste ich nachdenken



Nur das der Kifferverein für sein Vergnügen im Ausland finanziell selbst aufkommt und sich das nicht über naive Mitglieder unter dem Scheinvorwand der einheimisch legalen Löwenzahnverköstigung bezahlen lässt.


----------



## holgär (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*

Na, jetzt aber ........

Ich werfe jetzt mal wieder die Dauerargumentation von Thomas in den Ring: Nur mal eben angeln gehen wäre bzw. ist dann ja eben auch nicht erlaubt, oder ?

Und das ist doch das Hauptproblem, daß unserer Verbände, egal welcher, angehen müssen !

VG

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was man aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableiten kann ist uninteressant.
verbote müssen in deutschland in Gesetzen etc. explizit gegannt werden.
Ableiten kann man aus dem Tierschutzgesetz so manches.
Ab heute nur noch Vegan leben?  Könnte man ja auch aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableiten.


----------



## Lazarus (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was man aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableiten kann ist uninteressant.
> verbote müssen in deutschland in Gesetzen etc. explizit gegannt werden.


Unsinn! Im TierSchG steht vereinfacht gesagt, dass man Tieren nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen oder Schäden zufügen darf. Es _kann _gar nicht jede konkrete Art von Schaden aufgeführt werden, die überhaupt nur möglich ist.
Dafür haben wir Richter, die die Gesetze auslegen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ab heute nur noch Vegan leben?  Könnte man ja auch aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableiten.


Nein, das kann man eben _gerade nicht_ aus dem TierSchG ableiten, weil die menschliche Ernährung als vernünftiger Grund anerkannt ist.


----------



## Lazarus (25. April 2015)

*AW: DSAV – der Angelverband für den modernen Angler?*



holgär schrieb:


> Und das ist doch das Hauptproblem, daß unserer Verbände, egal welcher, angehen müssen!


Mit der selben Aussicht auf Erfolg könntest du von den Anglerverbänden verlangen, sie sollten sich für die Aufhebung der Schwerkraft einsetzen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man muss nur den Mut haben, den Saal mal kurz zu verlassen. Die Kapelle spielt nicht ohne Gage in einem leeren Saal.



Definiere kurz. Die Mehrzahl der Angler ist nun mal nicht bereit, 3-4 Jahre auf das Angeln zu verzichten, um die Verbände in die Enge zu treiben.

Wenn so etwas überhaupt funktionieren kann. Hier in der Gegend (Fränkische Seeplatte) würden aus meiner Sicht viele Verantwortungsträger gar kein Problem damit haben, wenn der Verband die Gewässer abgeben müsste. Dann wären sie endlich die Angler los. An Vereine würden sie nicht verpachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*

Hier gehts um NRW-LV, da sind eure bayrischen Verhältnisse vollkommen latte..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der NRW-VERBÄNDE-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um NRW-LV, da sind eure bayrischen Verhältnisse vollkommen latte..



In Bayern haben wir aktuell verglichen mit NRW geradezu traumhafte Verhältnisse was Angeln und Jagd betrifft. Darum gehe ich davon aus, dass in NRW die Vergabe von nicht-privaten Gewässern an Vereine zukünftig erheblich erschwert wird. Alles voll-ökologisch korrekt.


----------



## Knispel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Das ist also die Realität der Verbände in S-H ... ich bin echt gespannt, ob eine Stellungnahme von Herrn Vollborn kommt.
http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...e-vertraegt-schleswig-holstein-id9632666.html


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist also die Realität der Verbände in S-H ... ich bin echt gespannt, ob eine Stellungnahme von Herrn Vollborn kommt.
> http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...e-vertraegt-schleswig-holstein-id9632666.html



Satire??


----------



## Knispel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Satire??



Der 1. April ist aber schon gewesen, der Artikel ist vom 7. Mai .


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*

Weiss man bei der SHZ nicht. Die schreiben i.d.R. so einen Murks, das kann dort keiner unterscheiden.

Und falls es mit den Walen überhand nimmt, dann setzt die doch in den Westensee. Dann kann der Verband da Wale Watching veranstalten und alle sind zufrieden!


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Der 1. April ist aber schon gewesen, der Artikel ist vom 7. Mai .



Das ist nen Satire- Artikel.


:q

Zitat:"Hintergrund: Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch versteht man unter Satire einen Text, in dem Ereignisse oder Zustände mit Stilmitteln wie Ironie und Überspitzung verspottet oder angeprangert werden. Auch eine Prise Selbstironie kann ein geeignetes Mittel zur Gestaltung satirischer Prosa sein."


----------



## Knispel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Kompletter Realitätsverlust??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist nen Satire- Artikel.
> 
> 
> :q
> ...



Das auch ?
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/buckelwale-haben-in-ostsee-ueberwintert-a-1027539.html


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Hallo Sharpo,

na, dann sag mir mal wo die von Dir erwähnten Hegefischen in Bayern stattfinden, zu denen Du aktuelle Einladungen hast.
Wir haben gestern abend beim Fischerstammtisch dieses Thema diskutiert und da kannte niemand derartige Veranstaltungen - ausser vom Hörensagen, dass es solche Veranstaltungen in Norddeutschland gibt/geben soll.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*

Sand am Main z. B.  - hier ist aber nicht Hege/Gemeinschaftsangeln das Thema, dazu gibts andere..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> na, dann sag mir mal wo die von Dir erwähnten Hegefischen in Bayern stattfinden, zu denen Du aktuelle Einladungen hast.


 
Ich habe gerade mal die Einladungen zusammengezählt, die ich für Wett... äh Hegefischen in Mittelfranken bis Ende September bekommen habe (alle von Vereinen organisiert). Sind bisher 12.

Alle mit Preisvergabe. #h

Und natürlich werde ich nicht öffentlich sagen, wo und wann diese stattfinden.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> na, dann sag mir mal wo die von Dir erwähnten Hegefischen in Bayern stattfinden, zu denen Du aktuelle Einladungen hast.
> Wir haben gestern abend beim Fischerstammtisch dieses Thema diskutiert und da kannte niemand derartige Veranstaltungen - ausser vom Hörensagen, dass es solche Veranstaltungen in Norddeutschland gibt/geben soll.
> ...



Sag mal...
nicht Dein Ernst jetzt? Schon mal was von einer bayrischen Meisterschaft im Posenfischen gehört?

Oder offenes Hegefischen Moselle Tandem Cup und auch Browning Cup?
Nee? Oder will man davon nichts wissen?

Sorry für Offtopic.

@Naturliebhaber

Steht doch alles im Netz.


----------



## Luzif (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Thomas,

wirsch gesagt: warum reißt Du denn das Maul so weit auf? Ich verstehe Deine Bedenken und bin in manchen Dingen ganz bei Dir. Aber nur rumwüten bringt doch nix, oder? Mach doch mal was, nicht nur kotzen, sondern aufwischen!

L.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Ich bin nicht organisiert, die organisierten Angelfischer müssen ihren Dreck schon selber wegräumen.

Zudem gehts in dem Thread nicht um mich, verschiebs daher in den passenden........


----------



## Spatenpauli (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und dann?
> 
> Angenommen Frau Dr. tritt zurück.
> 
> ...




Ich wüsste da schon einen.... wie wärs mir Dir Thomas.
Als Besserwisser mit Deinen informellen Kontakten, könntest Du ja mal zeigen, was wirklich in Dir steckt. Oder kannst Du nichts:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Spatenpauli schrieb:


> Ich wüsste da schon einen.... wie wärs mir Dir Thomas.
> Als Besserwisser mit Deinen informellen Kontakten, könntest Du ja mal zeigen, was wirklich in Dir steckt. Oder kannst Du nichts:vik::vik::vik::vik:



Deswegen extra neu angemeldet?
Na Glückwunsch....|kopfkrat|uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Tja, so ein aussagekräftiges Fakeprofil sollte man dann auch schnell begraben


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*



Spatenpauli schrieb:


> Ich wüsste da schon einen.... wie wärs mir Dir Thomas.
> Als Besserwisser mit Deinen informellen Kontakten, könntest Du ja mal zeigen, was wirklich in Dir steckt. Oder kannst Du nichts:vik::vik::vik::vik:



das pfeifen doch die spatzen vom dach: 'ne pfeife mit spaten...

trolls gehören gesperrt


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Paukenschlag: Forderung vom VHF -  Sofortiger Rücktritt von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasa*

Leute, bitte nicht persönlich werden, bleibt beim Thema.

Ist wohl einer von Weser-Ems, die habens halt schwer mit ihrem Präsi und VizePräsi für Finanzen im DAFV..

Auch wenn man als Kassenwart vielleicht seinem Präsi als überforderten Finanzer beim DAFV vielleicht ja helfen könnte.....


----------



## ImbissBronko (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

*kann man in den einzelnen vereinen nicht sowas wie nen Betriebsrat wählen*


----------



## kati48268 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Jungs der "pro DAFV Liga"?

Lange nix mehr gelesen a la, _"Hat doch alles seine Ordnung. Nur Miesepeter, Schwarzseher, Lügner & Hetzer hier. Meckert ihr anonymen Internetuser ruhig, die Karawane wird unbeirrt weiterziehen... usw. usw...." _

Was'n los? Klöße im Hals steckengeblieben?
|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Jungs der "pro DAFV Liga"?
> _..._
> 
> Was'n los? Klöße im Hals steckengeblieben?
> |rolleyes



bitte nicht. so leicht sollten die sich ihrer verantwortung nicht entziehen, auch wenn wünsche in der richtung durchaus nachfühlbar -aber keinesfalls akzeptierbar sein können.


sind evtl. gerade durch dsav-gedrisse verhindert,  die guten...|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Tja Kati, 
klar würde ich denen ihr gutgläubiges, engstirniges und kleingeistiges Gelaber von früher allen gerne nochmal vorhalten.
Aber was waren das denn auch für Typen?
Genau die gutgläubigen Schafe, die nichts anderes brauchten als ihre blökenden Leithammel, denen sie treudoof hinterher rennen konnten, um alles gut zu reden, was die an nachweislichem Bockmist von sich geschissen haben.
(Mir fallen da vor allem einer aus dem Norden und einer aus dem Süden ein|rolleyes)
Das Blöde daran ist: Genau solche Hirnnichtnutzer halten diesen Chaosclub jetzt noch am Dahinsiechen.


----------



## Pennywise (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Jungs der "pro DAFV Liga"?
> 
> Lange nix mehr gelesen a la, _"Hat doch alles seine Ordnung. Nur Miesepeter, Schwarzseher, Lügner & Hetzer hier. Meckert ihr anonymen Internetuser ruhig, die Karawane wird unbeirrt weiterziehen... usw. usw...." _
> 
> ...




Die waren ja noch nicht mal in der Lage zu sagen was es ausser Ehrungen positives gibt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300788

Was erwartest Du also?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Jungs der "pro DAFV Liga"?
> 
> Lange nix mehr gelesen a la, _"Hat doch alles seine Ordnung. Nur Miesepeter, Schwarzseher, Lügner & Hetzer hier. Meckert ihr anonymen Internetuser ruhig, die Karawane wird unbeirrt weiterziehen... usw. usw...." _
> 
> ...




Ich geb denen mal einen neuen Einstieg:

"Die Hetzkampagnen im AB sind Schuld, dass die Verbandswelt jetzt so zerrütted ist."

Na los Jungs, jetzt aber....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Leute, bitte nicht weiter Offtopic - weder gehts hier um uns als AB-Red noch um Verbandsclaqueure, sondern um den DAFV 2015..
Genügend Stoff, um da nicht offtopic nachtreten zu müssen gegen User...
Das ist normalerweise das Spiel der Verbandsclaaueure mit solchem Offtopiczeug Threads zerschiessen, müsst ihr nicht auch machen..


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Unser Bundesverband

  Wie ist das eigentlich so weit gekommen, dass wir über eine Verbandsauflösung diskutieren müssen?
  Das Präsidium, mehr oder weniger qualifiziert wurde von den Delegierten der Anglerverbände im DAFV demokratisch gewählt.
  Das heißt, die Delegierten wussten nicht, ob die Kandidaten überhaupt für ihre Ämter geeignet sind oder haben sie trotzdem gewählt, obwohl es damals schon Zweifel gab.
  Jetzt nur das Präsidium des DAFV prügeln trifft nicht alle Verantwortliche.
  Aber wenn man sich die Landesverbände anschaut, da gibt es auch eine ganze Menge Präsidien in denen das Nichtstun oder falsches Tun Programm ist.
  Die wenigen mit einigermaßen guten Präsidien sind froh dass sie gute Leute haben und schicken die nicht in einen anderen Verband.
  Die Landesverbandspräsidien werden von den angeschlossenen Angelvereinen gewählt. Hier ist auch dasselbe Spiel. Viel Masse, wenig Klasse und die wirklich guten bleiben im Verein und gehen nicht in den Verband.
  50% der Angler sind überhaupt nicht organisiert. Sie wollen ja nur angeln und nichts mit Vereinen oder Verbänden zu tun haben. Auch in den Vereinen reicht der Weitblick der Angler selten über die Rutenspitze hinaus, bei den Vereinspräsidien vielleicht noch bis zur Gewässergrenze.
  So setzt sich die „Qualität“ kontinuierlich von „unten“ bis zum Bundesverband durch.
  Deshalb ist es so wie es ist und hat auch wenig Chance auf eine Verbesserung. Egal ob der Verband aufgelöst wird oder ein neuer Verband gegründet wird. Am Ende hat die Masse in ihrer „Qualität“ das Sagen.
  Ich warte ob ich beim Angeln mal einen treffe, der übers Wasser auf mich zuläuft und fragt ob er mir helfen kann. Ich werde ihn dann Fragen ob er Verbandspräsident der Angler werden will.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (12. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich kenne nicht die genauen Ursachen, vielleicht bin ich hier auch nicht der einzige. Aber oftmals sind es Entscheidungsprozesse, die – jenseits der formalen Verfahren – häufig auf einem komplexen Aushandeln von Geben und Nehmen und damit verbundenen "Kompensationsgeschäften" beruhen, indem Verbände in bestimmten Bereichen Kompromisse eingehen und anderswo dafür (nicht)entschädigt werden? Vielleicht auch persönliche Interessen? Lobbyismus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Hier ist nicht das Thema "wie ist es soweit gekommen", sondern was läuft im DAFV 2015..


----------



## Parasit (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wie wäre es denn mal anstatt zu meckern über Tierschutzverbände und Bundesverband etc. einfach selbst eine Gegenkampagne zu starten? Angeln als Naturerlebnis und sozialer Aspekt. Auch Angeln ist Teil des Naturschutzes, das kann und sollte auch mal dargestellt werden.

Hier gibt es sicherlich den ein oder anderen versierten Grafiker, Filmemacher oder sonstiges, der genug Zeit hat sich hier darüber zu beklagen. Diese Zeit kann auch mal in eine, nennen wir es ruhig "Gegenoffensive" investiert werden. Diverse Bilder, Grafiken etc. wären ja mal ein Anfang. Aufgehübscht für die breite Masse könnten diese auf dem Gesichtbuch und anderen Plattformen mit viralem Verbreitungspotential veröffentlicht werden.

Es heißt doch "Anglerboard.de ist eine der größten Online-Plattformen für Angler weltweit." (Quelle FB-Seite). Warum diese Plattform nicht für eigene Zwecke nutzen? Und ich rede hier nicht von Filmchen mit Thomas in der Hauptrolle, unterwegs auf diversen Messen oder ähnliches. Nicht persönlich gemeint Thomas aber du bist nicht gerade die massentaugliche Rampensau die für sowas benötigt wird. Es sollte mehr der Aspekt der Naturverbundenheit und auch der soziale Aspekt stimmungsgerecht eingefangen werden.

Leider bin ich technisch zu soetwas nicht in der Lage und erfahrungsgemäß ist die Community leider auch nicht inder Lage sich zum gemeinsamen Zweck zusammen zu tun. Warum also den Bundesverband anklagen nicht mit einer Stimme für uns zu sprechen wenn wir es selbst nicht tun?
Der Verband wird sich wie immer nicht oder nicht ausreichend zu Wort melden, wir werden diese Tatsache und den Verband als solchen nicht (oder nicht schnell genug) ändern können. Was wir aber machen können ist selbst aktiv werden. Sollte die Community in der Lage sein eine halbwegs vorzeigbare Kampagne ins Leben zu rufen so kann man im Anschluss den Verband immernoch anmahnen, dass es eigentlich seine Aufgabe ist. 


So, Gedankengang und Mittagspause beendet. Jetzt könnt ihr wieder euer bestes geben den Vorschlag auseinander zu nehmen.

In diesem Sinne frohes Diskutieren.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Parasit schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal anstatt zu meckern über Tierschutzverbände und Bundesverband etc. einfach selbst eine Gegenkampagne zu starten? Angeln als Naturerlebnis und sozialer Aspekt. Auch Angeln ist Teil des Naturschutzes, das kann und sollte auch mal dargestellt werden.
> 
> Hier gibt es sicherlich den ein oder anderen versierten Grafiker, Filmemacher oder sonstiges, der genug Zeit hat sich hier darüber zu beklagen. Diese Zeit kann auch mal in eine, nennen wir es ruhig "Gegenoffensive" investiert werden. Diverse Bilder, Grafiken etc. wären ja mal ein Anfang. Aufgehübscht für die breite Masse könnten diese auf dem Gesichtbuch und anderen Plattformen mit viralem Verbreitungspotential veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich muss das AB auch noch die Welt retten.


----------



## Parasit (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muss das AB auch noch die Welt retten.



"Angler"board hat für mich was mit Angeln zu tun. Für sein eigenes Hobby und den "gemeinsamen Nenner" aller hier einzutreten hat für mich wenig mit "Welt retten" zu tun und das finde ich auch nicht übertrieben.

Die Tierschutzverbände und -organisationen schaffen es im Gegensatz zu uns sowas auf die Beine stellen und Menschen für einen gemeinsamen Zweck zu mobilisieren. Wenn wir das nicht schleunigst auch hinbekommen sage ich nur Gute Nacht. Und für alle die nicht in BaWü wohnen, "Gute Nacht" heißt hier Angeln verboten - Stichwort Nachtangelverbot.

Aber vielen Dank für die Bestätigung dessen, was ich von vorneherein  vermutet habe. Wegen Leuten wie dir, Nein-Sagern und Miesmachern  schreibe ich hier eigentlich keine Beiträge mehr.


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Danke - und sind über den DSAV damit wieder Mitglied und Zahler im DAFV? Verrückte Welt



Schon, aber mit einem ganz anderen Einfluss.
Der DSAV hat auf Grund seiner Mitgliederanzahl einen ganz anderen Einfluss als der AGSB.
Desweiteren....hätte der AGSB viele Mitglieder ohne die DSAV Mitgliedschaft verloren.
Viele "Wettangler" waren im AGSB organisiert und mit der Gründung des DSAV sind viele gewechselt bzw. wollten wechseln.
Nun nicht mehr nötig.

Und wenn man es nun politisch Klug anstellt wird es auch günstiger.
Man muss ja nicht die komplette Anzahl an Mitgliedern kundtun.
Sondern immer nur soviel wie es zur benötigten Stimme im DAFV reicht.
(Reine Vermutung meinerseits)


----------



## ernie1973 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

...naja - wenigstens ist es jetzt bewiesen, dass wir als Angler uns durch die Praxis des reinen "C&R" angreifbarer machen, als wir es ohnehin schon sind!

Für den Hinweis wurde ich oft belächelt und beschimpft - jetzt kann´s keiner mehr leugnen, wohin uns dieser reine "C&R"-Mist bringt!

Davor warne ich schon lange - völlig dämlich, weil nur die wenigsten in der Praxis reines "C&R" ausüben.

Aber ALLE zahlen nun den Preis....

Jetzt immernoch für die Legalität von "C&R" zu kämpfen, ist in meinen Augen ein dummer und aussichtsloser Kampf!!!

Das die Mehrheit wohl eine Form des "C&D" betreibt, dass haben Umfragen u.a. hier drin ergeben - warum also FÜR "C&R" kämpfen, wenn´s uns alle angreifbarer macht & wenn die angelnde Mehrheit allenfalls ein "übliches" (bisher!) "C&D" betreibt?

Die reinen Spaß- und Photo- und Trophäenangler schmieden die Sargnägel des Angelns insgesamt (und gebt nicht immer nur den Verbänden die Schuld!!! --> *es sind Angler, die so angeln!!!* - und AUCH die untätigen Verbände - aber primär sind´s *die Angler*, die da etwas machen, was eben nicht mehr "vermittelbar" gegenüber Normalsterblichen ist!!!) - war zu erwarten & ich bin nicht darüber verwundert!

Selbst schuld!

Es sind auch *nicht* (nur) die bösen Verbände in schuld, die untätig waren, *sondern zu verdanken haben wir das primär Anglern, die so angeln & sich dafür auch noch öffentlich einsetzen, ablichten & präsentieren!!!* (-->fangen, photographieren, wiegen - messen & alles zurücksetzen - und das von vorneherein ohne jemals eine Verwertungsabsicht gehabt zu haben!).

Alles nicht unerwartet und alles nicht neu!

--> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189644

--> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html


....dann rennt mal weiter mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand der (gesellschaftlichen & rechtlichen!) Realität!




Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Rotbart (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Bin ich voll bei dir. Einer der besten Beiträge in diesem Thread.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Es sind auch *nicht* (nur) die bösen Verbände in schuld, die untätig waren, *sondern zu verdanken haben wir das primär Anglern, die so angeln & sich dafür auch noch öffentlich einsetzen, ablichten & präsentieren!!!* (-->fangen, photographieren, wiegen - messen & alles zurücksetzen - und das von vorneherein ohne jemals eine Verwertungsabsicht gehabt zu haben!).


 

Meiner bescheidenen Rechtsmeinung nach wird auch bei einer Legalisierung des C&D das "Fotografieren, Wiegen und Posieren des Fangs" weiterhin rechtswidrig bleiben.
Zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies als "vernünftiger Grund" angesehen wird, das Tier für ein-zwei Minuten außerhalb des Wassers aufzubewahren, um es ablichten zu können.
Ähnlich wird es wohl bei der Hälterung in Karpfensäcken oder beim Anbinden von Wallern sein.

Einzig für mich vorstellbare Ausnahmen wären z. B. die Beweissicherung bei Bestandsaufnahmen u. ä. "vernünftige" Begründungen.

Die anscheinend herrschende Meinung in manchen Bereichen der Anglerschaft, eine Legalisierung von C&R würde auch das Fotografieren und Wiegen und ggf. Hältern und Anbinden legalisieren, halte ich für nicht zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Quark.
Davon ist nicht rechtswidrig.

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Anzeige und Verfahren gegen Frau Dr. H.- u. K.

Fotografieren und posieren mit lebenden Stinten.

1- 2 Minuten? Manche brauchen beim Abhaken schon extrem  länger.  

Desweiteren IST C&R legal.

Die Klärung des Begriffes hatten wir schon.

C&R ist nicht Trophäenangeln!
C&R ist nicht Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund.


----------



## Rotbart (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

"Quark" ist kein Argument und "davon ist nichts rechtswidrig" ist eine Behauptung.

Lass mich Teilhaben, warum ich mich irre?


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Argument?

Lies die Gesetze. Verbote müssen explizit drin stehen, genannt werden.
Tun sie es nicht, ist es nicht verboten.

Ganz einfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Nur zur Erinnerung wg. Offtopic:
Hier gehts NICHT um Strafbarkeit von C+R (ists nur in Bayern und SH), sondern um die Kampagne vom Tierschutzbund und das Nichthandeln des DAFV.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich habe da auch bei "C&D" meine ganz eigene Definition.

Die resultiert aber mehr aus einer guten (auch anglerischen!) Kinderstube, als aus einer rechtlichen Notwendigkeit!

Die muss keiner gut finden - oder teilen - aber - wenn´s so gehandhabt würde, dann hätten wir alle deutlich weniger Sorgen!!!

*--> Fisch gefangen --> 2 Möglichkeiten:*

*1. Fisch kommt mit zur Verwertung--> sofort fachgerecht töten!

2. Fisch kommt nicht mit - warum auch immer im Detail --> sofort und so schonend wie möglich abhaken & zurück damit!
*

Da gibt es kein wiegen, messen, photographieren bei "punkt 2."!!! - warum auch? --> ich sehe DAFÜR keinen anerkennbaren vernünftigen Grund - weder moralisch - noch rechtlich!

Bei "Punkt 1." wiege, messe & photographiere ich auch mal *einen toten Fisch* - außer "Fangbildzerfleischern" hat sich daran auch noch niemand gestoßen....

quelle surprise!?!

Basta!

Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied!!!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Rotbart (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Gegenargument: 
§ 17 Abs. 2 Buchst. b TierSchG.

Man könnte maximal darüber diskutieren, ob Fotografieren und Wiegen "länger" i. S. dieses Paragraphen ist - wobei ich davon ausgehen würde, dass die Beurteilung des "länger" auf die Fähigkeit der Tierart abzustellen ist, die Leiden ohne Schäden zu überstehen ... 
Diese Diskussion dürfte dann aber wieder alles andere als ganz einfach sein.


----------



## Hechtbär (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich bin ja bei dir, Thomas.

Aber wenn unsere ach so tollen Verbände und der komatöse DAFV
nix anleiern wollen und können...

Warum wird nicht hier über und durch das Anglerboard mal was auf die Beine gestellt?!

Denke hier gibt es genug Leute mit Sachverstand und vlt sogar das nötige Equitment, um mal eine Kampagne in die Wege zu leiten.

Und wenn es ums Geld geht, gibt es sicher die Möglichkeit mal den Hut
herumgehen zu lassen! Klappt ja bei den Ökoterroristen auch!

Gruß, Erik


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Offtopic an:


Hechtbär schrieb:


> Warum wird nicht hier über und durch das Anglerboard mal was auf die Beine gestellt?!


Weil wir ein Medium und kein Verband und keine Partei sind.

Unser Job ist  berichten, kommentieren, anregen, aufregen, Ideen einbringen, Saat säen..

Wir können als Medium nicht der Heilsbringer sein, nur über ihn berichten (würden wir zu gerne) - es wollte ja auch niemand, dass die Bildzeitung an der Regierung wäre..

Die Plattform nutzen um was für Angler zu machen, kann und darf jeder.

Hier im Thread aber auch Offtopic und eh schon oft genug in ähnlichen Diskussionen erklärt, wenn Verbanditen meinten, wir würden nur hetzen..

Ja, zumindest wir nehmen UNSEREN Job ernst..

Offtopic aus


----------



## Hechtbär (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Okay. Das verstehe ich..

Aber das Medium wird ja durch Angler genutzt.
Und somit kann man sich durch das Medium organisieren und mal was durch ANGLER auf die Beine stellen, die das hier zusammentragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Steht jedem frei..

Und ab hier wieder Ontopic - danke..

Denkt mal abseits von Wölfen etc. einfach mal gelegentlich wieder ans eigentliche Thema hier:
Kampf gegen C+R, C+D, Trophäenangeln, Angeln in Anlagen, Carphunting oder Fotografieren von Fischen etc.:
*Symptome*

Rechtlicher Zwang zum Angeln *nur* zur Verwertung und Hege (anerkannt von Verbänden):
*Ursache *
(und mittel- langfristig der Tod des Angelns, weil weder zur Verwertung Angler gebraucht werden, und ohne Angeln schon gar keine Hege).

*Hier gehts um die gut gemachte Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes, dem wie (fast) immer die Verbände der Angelfischer nichts entgegensetzen.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil wir ein Medium und kein Verband und keine Partei sind.
> 
> Unser Job ist berichten, kommentieren, anregen, aufregen, Ideen einbringen, Saat säen..
> 
> Wir können als Medium nicht der Heilsbringer sein, nur über ihn berichten (würden wir zu gerne) - es wollte ja auch niemand, dass die Bildzeitung an der Regierung wäre..


 
Wieso? Die Bildzeitung ist mit ihrer Meinungs- und Stimmungsmache mMn sehr wohl zumindest an der Regierung beteilgt. Die haben schon etliche Politiker und Menschen des öffentlichen Lebens zu Fall gebracht und nachhaltig Leben zerstört. Die halten sich auch an keine Regeln oder an falsche Höflichkeiten. Erstmal draufhauen und hinterher überlegen (wenn überhaupt). 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Plattform nutzen um was für Angler zu machen, kann und darf jeder...


 
Da ist der deutsche Michl aber eben deutscher Michl. Sollen das mal die anderen machen. Aber immer schön aufregen bitte. Ich hab noch keine Anglerdemo wahrgenommen - weder eine verbandsorganisierte, noch eine privat organisierte. Die breite Öffentlichkeit nimmt euch gar nicht wahr. Wie auch? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest wir nehmen UNSEREN Job ernst..


 
Das zweifle ich nicht im geringsten. Und euch zolle ich dafür auch meinen allergrößten Respekt. 

Stellt euch doch aber mal vor! Es gibt schätzungsweise 4 Millionen (!) Angler und es gibt 400.000 Jäger in Deutschland. Das sind 4,4 Millionen Menschen, die in etwa das gleiche Interesse haben. Nämlich von überhandnehmender Rechtebeschneidung und Denunzierung anderer Gruppierungen (da sind wir bei deiner Kampagne Thomas) einfach verschont zu bleiben und den ganzen Hetzern einen Maulkorb zu verpassen. Wenn sich nur jeder 100ste dieser 4,4 Mio einer organisierten (evtl. sogar von Verbandsebene und Forenbetreibern gemeinsam organisierten) Großdemo gegen diesen grünen Mob anschließen würde, wären am Ende 44.000 Menschen mobilisiert. Das hallt auch durch die Presse und man nimmt Notiz von uns. 

Aber wie soll das funktionieren, wenn man schon in den eigenen Reihen über solche Kinkerlitzchen wie C&R die Uneinigkeit auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert. Das macht es für euer (unser) Gegenüber recht einfach mit der Argumentation...

Alexander


----------



## Barsch-Guru (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wieso wurde der Beitrag von @Sharpo denn gelöscht??


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Weil der Sharpo den Beitrag gelöscht hat.  #q


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Gibt es denn nichts Neues zu berichten? 
Hier liest man immer das selbe. Böse Verbände, böse Tierschützer, böse Umweltschützer, gute, weniger gute, ganz schlechte und unfähige Angler, bla, bla. 
Seitenlanges Palaber von Maulhelden, nicht selten unter Überschriften auf Bildzeitungsniveau. Sonst nix. Leider. 

Laaaangweilig! |schlaf:


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hallo,

in der Ausgabe 3/2015 von Bayerns Fischerei + Gewässer (das ist das offizielle Organ des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern) ist ein interessanter Artikel von Dr. Hanfland zu dem Thema Zurücksetzen mit dem Titel "Eigenverantwortung in strengen Regeln" enthalten.
Da dieser zu dem Thema hier passt, zitiere ich mal kurz daraus:

[edit by Admin, Regeln, Copyright]

Ich finde, das ist gut forumuliert und zeigt, dass das mit dem sogenannten "Abknüppelgebot" in Bayern doch nicht ganz so eng gesehen wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Offtopic an:
"Vergessen" hat in dem Artikel der Dr. Hanfland leider, dass der bayerische Verband mit seinem Expräsidenten Braun (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032) mit verantwortlich war (gut geheissen und abgenickt auf Nachfrage der Politik) für das bayerische Abknüppelgebot. 

Ebenso vergessen hat er, bzw. nur am Rande erwähnt, dass Politik und Behörden den einzelnen Angler weder für fähig noch berechtigt halten, eine solche Entscheidung übers Zurücksetzen zu treffen.

Und dass er im letzten Absatz zum Kampf gegen Trophäenangler und C+Rler aufruft, statt gar nicht darauf einzugehen zeigt nur, dass die noch genauso im Vorgestern leben wie VDFS oder DAFV.

Zudem ist es zwar erfreulich, wenn da der Verband jetzt langsam aufwacht (wie die B-Wler beim Nachtangelverbot), wie in B-W das Nachtangelverbot ist aber mit dank der Verbanditen in Bayern auch das Abknüppelgebot weiter geltendes Recht.

Da nützt es nix, wenn die in ihrem Verbandskäseblättchen jetzt andere Wünsche aufschreiben - denn mehr als "wünschen" isses eben nicht.

Erst wenn sie entsprechende Aktionen zur Abschaffung oder Klarstellung des § 11 AFVIG angehen und es schaffen, dass der dann im Sinne der Eigenverantwortung der Angler geändert wird, ist auch in Bayern wieder die Eigenverantwortung der Angler beim zurücksetzen überhaupt erst möglich..

Und dass dieser Dr. dann wieder den "einzig" sinnvollen Grund (übrigens nicht, wie er schreibt, laut TSG, sondern nur laut Rechtssprechung) erwähnt (Hege wäre ja auch einer, gerade in Bayern dürfen da laut AFVIG aber ja nur Bewirtschafter entscheiden, hat er wenigstens mal im Artikel mit erwähnt), zeigt nur, dass auch dieser GF nicht ansatzweise begriffen hat, um was es eigentlich geht

Hier im "Thread" gehts aber zudem nicht um Bayern und dern Spezialproblem mit bayrischem Recht und Verband, sondern um die Kampagne des TSB als Bundesverband und das "Handeln" des DAFV als Bundesverband.
Offtopic aus

PS:
Direktes zitieren aus anderen Medien ist bei uns laut Regeln verboten, bitte beachten.

Verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Verstehe die Logik dahinter nicht so ganz.

Bayern[emoji3] 

Entw.ist ein Fisch gefährdet und gehört dann geschützt.Zufallsfänge legal retour

Oder der Bestand ist ok und ich darf trotzdem Zufallsfänge legal zurücksetzen.

Alles andere ist m.M.n. Mumpitz


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Bitte kein weiteres Bayern/CRofftopic.
Danke.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hallo Thomas9904,

ist schon klar, das mit dem Copyright wusste ich nicht, man darf ja z.B. in einer Doktorarbeit auch alles zitieren, aus allen Werken, man muss nur das Werk und den Verfasser angeben (die Quelle eben). Ok, wenn es so ist, ist es so. Aber "Verbandskäseblättchen" halte ich schon für etwas vergriffen.

Petrri Heil

Lajos

PS. ist schon richtig, dass es hier nicht um Bayern geht, ich dachte nur, es wäre von allgemeinen Interesse.


----------



## XXXX (26. Oktober 2015)

*Plattform für Verbände im AB*

Offtopic an: 

 Na ja, da ja hier eine gewisse Grundhaltung zu den Verbänden sprich "Verbanditen" vorherrscht, wäre das so als wenn der Verband Deutscher Fleischer im Veganer-Forum Werbung für seine Wurstwaren machen sollte. 

 Ziemlich zwecklos.


----------



## Dachfeger (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Plattform für Verbände im AB*



DSAV schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> 
> Na ja, da ja hier eine gewisse Grundhaltung zu den Verbänden sprich "Verbanditen" vorherrscht, wäre das so als wenn der Verband Deutscher Fleischer im Veganer-Forum Werbung für seine Wurstwaren machen sollte.
> 
> Ziemlich zwecklos.



Nuja...diese Grundhaltung haben sie sich ja über Jahre schwer erkämpft(unsere Verbände)


----------



## holgär (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Hallo Thomas,

m.E. ist die nicht nachgewiesene Aussage von kati, auch wenn du ihn kennst und verteidigst (was ich in diesem Fall eher enttäuschend finde!), nicht in Ordnung. Dies geht definitiv zu Lasten von Steffen.

Ich versteh eure ganze Aufregung eh nicht:

- der DSAV ist euch schnuppe
- die "Stipper" sind eh an allem Schuld
- die wollen bloß ihre Hegefischen und weiterführende Wettkämpfe

und und und 

Und so eine Minderheitentruppe ist jetzt der Nabel der Welt - nee, kapier ich nicht !


Steffen, mach weiter so !

VG

Holger


----------



## holgär (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Nö Thomas,

das war nicht Offtopic !

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

Doch - das Thema sind die nach wie vor unbeantworteten Fragen.
*Fragen von Anglerboard-Usern an den DSAV*​ 
Das ging als Mail ans Präsidium des DSAV.
Wir danken Kati für die Arbeit, die er sich gemacht hat bei der Zusammenfassung der Fragen.



> Sehr geehrtes Präsidium des DSAV,
> 
> im Anglerboard haben wir Fragen an und zum Spezialverband der Süßwasserangler gesammelt, die ich Ihnen hiermit als sortierte Zusammenfassung vorlege.
> 
> ...



Zum anderen könnt ihr doch ein Thema aufmachen, wenn ihrs für nötig erachtet, hindert euch wirklich niemand...


----------



## XXXX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Kati, meine PN an Dich zur Klärung des Vorwurfs, Dir wurden durch den DSAV strafrechtliche Konsequenzen angedroht, wurde leider nicht von Dir beantwortet. Woher Deine Annahme kommt, der AB Account DSAV wird von mehrere Personen genutzt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Dem ist nicht so. 
 Auch denke ich, kann eine PN, wenn Absender und Empfänger zustimmen sehr wohl veröffentlicht werden. 
 Kann sein dass Ihr Euch 40 Jahre lang verarscht fühlt. Ich zumindest habe mich 40 Jahre lang gut durch den DAV vertreten gefühlt. Hier wird alles so gedreht bis es ins eigene Weltbild passt. Nicht mein Ding. 

 Ich biete Euch gern eine offene Gesprächsrunde zur Stippermesse am 6. März 2016 an, wegen mir auch in einem öffentlichen Forum mit Gästen und Zuschauern mit dem Präsidium des DSAV. Falls daran Interesse besteht.


----------



## XXXX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Interessant, dass ein Gesprächsangebot das DSAV an das AB hier  unter "Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV" gestellt ins Off Topic verbannt wird. 
 Gut, dann bleibe ich mal künftig off Topic.


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> Interessant, dass ein Gesprächsangebot das DSAV an das AB hier  unter "Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV" gestellt ins Off Topic verbannt wird.
> Gut, dann bleibe ich mal künftig off Topic.



Dann beantworte doch mir doch bitte mal die Frage, wo denn das passiert ist.
Konnte desbezüglich keine Aussagen Deinerseits geschweige denn die Verbannung ins "off-topic" dazu erkennen.
Du meinst damit doch hoffentlich nicht die absolut nachvollziehbaren Statements von Thomas und Hans (Kati) zum "Fall" DSAV vs. Kati???


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler kleben keine Marken - nur organisierte Angelfischer.
> Bitte korrekt bleiben ,-)))



Es gibt noch einige andere Sachen, die Angler nicht tun, sondern nur organisierte Angelfischer:

 Sie schlagen sich nicht die Wochenenden um die Ohren, um bei Sauwetter und Knochenarbeit Aufzuchtgewässer abzufischen. 
 Sie verteilen danach nicht 2000+ Karpfen, eine Menge Zander, Hechte und Schleien auf die Angelgewässer.
 Sie fahren nicht zwei mal pro Woche die Aufzuchtgewässer ab, um die Fische zu füttern.
 Sie verteilen im Frühjahr nicht die Forellen auf Kilometer Flusstrecke.

 Merkst du, was ohne die organisierten Angelfischer passieren würde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Offtopic an :
Was soll schon passieren (was hier aber zudem Offtoppic ist)?

Dann hätten Profis (Fischer) die Gewässer und würden mehr auf die Wünsche der Angler achten (weil sie mjit Kartenverkauf Geld verdienen würden) wie die naturschützenden, von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlten "Angelfischer"verbände, die nur Verbote und Restriktionen und vorauseilenden Gehorsam gegenüber der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und Gesetzgeber und Behörden kennen - wer das Original will, spendet besser gleich PETA....

Offtopic aus.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt noch einige andere Sachen, die Angler nicht tun, sondern nur organisierte Angelfischer:
> 
> Sie schlagen sich nicht die Wochenenden um die Ohren, um bei Sauwetter und Knochenarbeit Aufzuchtgewässer abzufischen.
> Sie verteilen danach nicht 2000+ Karpfen, eine Menge Zander, Hechte und Schleien auf die Angelgewässer.
> ...



Sorry, ich bin organisierter Angelf...Angler.

Das was Du beschreibst habe ich auch noch nie gemacht. 
Macht immer nur unser Gewässerwart mit seinen 3 besten Kumpels heimlich im Dunkeln. 
Grund Besatz muss beim Verband und oder etc. angemeldet werden und wird selten genehmigt.
Warum sollten da jetzt 500 organisierte Angelf..Angler mitmischen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Guidingverbot Sachsen-Anhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wer ermöglicht wohl die besseren Gewässer, mit den größeren Fangchanchen? Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die von Vereinen bewirtschafteten Gewässer eindeutig besser.



Auch dazu gibts in dieser Republik genügend Negativbeispiele.

Besatz in den Händen von Vereinen, ist nicht selten eine  Verklappung ala Brot und Spiele.


----------



## raubangler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Definitiv ja!!!
> 
> Ich glaube es nicht,  was da für Storys geschrieben werden - da lief bestimmt 20Jahre lang - vierzehn Stunden täglich,  6Tage die Woche der Schwimmbagger mitsamt Siebanlage - und dann sollen Vögel fluchtartig ihre Nester wegen ein paar Camper oder Angler verlassen?
> 
> Die haben se doch wohl mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert!?



Da soll jetzt eine Auenlandschaft entstehen - nix mehr mit Baggersee.

Vögel sind auch ziemlich lärmresistent, siehe Truppenübungsplätze.
Nur das Betreten/Zerstören der Uferzone mögen einige Arten wohl nicht so richtig. 

Das Projekt finde ich ziemlich interessant. 
Weniger lustig finde ich hier die Begleitumstände.
Das ein privater Verein dank Naturschutz ein Gebiet vom Staat halb geschenkt bekommt und dann als exklusive Erholungszone für seine Mitglieder nutzt.
Ach nee, falsch verstanden, die arbeiten da ja alle ehrenamtlich und gehen da natürlich niemals hin, um sich zu erholen.....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Leute,

an den besagten Kiesgruben besteht - wenn ich den Sachverhalt richtig gelesen habe - bisher ein Fischereirecht. Und das geht dadurch nicht unter, dass es vom NABU erworben wird. Und wenn das Fischereigesetz in Nds. ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie hier in Bayern, dann kann auch ein NABU selbst als Grundeigentümer und Inhaber des Fischereirechts das Fischen wegen der gesetzl. Hegepflicht nicht unterbinden. Das ist Rechtslage.
Sollte das in Nds. so nicht im Fischereigesetz geregelt sein, dann ist eben der Landesverband gefordert hier Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Jetzt reichts mir echt mit diesen Verbandclaqueuren, die immer wieder Offtopic gehen hier.

*ES GEHT NICHT UM DIE KIESGRUBEN!*

Es geht um die anglerfeindliche Argumentation des Bundespräsis des NABU in diesem Fall!!


----------



## marlowe (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Also ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. 
Soll sich der NABU etwa um Anglerbelange kümmern? Das ist denen doch komplett schnuppe. Und was soll der Bundesverband / Landesverband dagegen machen? Etwa Lobbyarbeit und der Kommune erklären, dass Angler viel besser sind als Fischadler? 
Warum soll der NABU denn nicht Gewässer kaufen dürfen? Das machen Angelvereine doch auch.

Mich würde eher interessieren, wie es vor Ort abgelaufen ist, z.Bsp. ob sich die lokalen Angelvereine bemüht haben eine gemeinsame Lösung zu finden, oder ob das vom NABU "diktiert" wurde.

p.s.: meiner Meinung nach sollten sich die Dachverbände mal Gedanken machen, wie man die vorhandenen beangelbaren Gewässer möglichst vielen Angelrn zugänglich macht - z.Bsp. über Gewässerfonds o.ä.


----------



## Hamelner (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Leute entspannt euch mal wieder. Schaut doch einmal über Google Maps bei Nienburg vorbei. Da geht es um einen Teich.
Weiter die Weser rauf haben wir das schon durch. Ich bin auch sehr unglücklich darüber, dass wir nicht mehr im Abbaugebiet Hohenrode angeln dürfen. Aber...die hiesigen Angelvereine haben sich hier alles unter den Nagel gerissen was ging und wer mal durchzählt, von Hameln bis Rinteln, sollte auch auf ca. 60 Teiche kommen. Über den Umgang mit Gewässern seitens einiger Vereine möchte ich garnicht diskutieren, doch für unsere Gegend bin ich froh, dass der Nabu das Gebiet in Hohenrode erworben hat. 

Und nein ich bin nicht im Nabu und ja ich bin Mitglied in 2 Angelvereinen + Mitglied in einer Pachtgemeinschaft.


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Genau das ist der Grund weshalb Vereine nicht langfirstig pachten, sondern KAUFEN sollten!
Ja, es gab bei mir im Verein Wid3erstand gegen einen Kauf in einer Summe von 100.000€, aber wenn ich das hier lese freue ich mich, dass auch mein Sohn noch wird angeln können.

Um es mal deutlich zu sagen, der NABU macht einen Scheiß!!
Spenden sammeln und den Naturretter spielen, mehr kommt da nicht. Member Piranhia kann da ein bisschen was zu sagen, in MS gibt es die "Bachbaten", die in Koorperation mit dem NABU Kleingewässer betreuen.
Seit nun der Nabu allein für einige Gewässer zuständig ist passiert dort nichts!!
Mein geliebter Bach an dem ich schon mit 7 meine ersten Rotaugen schwarzgeangelt habe wird von denen betreut und müllt zu, es wird massig schwarz geangelt und es passiert nichts.
Ein schöner zeitungsartikel war natürlich trotzdem drin.

Warum kein Crowdfundig für sowas?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Hallo miteinander

ich wäre ganz froh, wenn es Nds. gelingen würde, den konkreten Fall positiv zu lösen. Mal abwarten.

Darum geht es in diesem Thread aber nur nebenbei. Hauptthema: Grundsätzliche Bedeutung auf Bundesebene und das Versagen des Bundesverbandes.
Wie zu erwarten ist bis dato vom DAFV nichts gekommen und ich vermute da wird auch nichts kommen.

So weit so gut (oder schlecht).

Aber habt Ihr überhaupt schon zur Kenntnis genommen, dass sowohl der LV Bayern als auch der LV Niedersachsen für sich reklamieren, auf Bundesebene verbandspolitisch aktiv zu sein?
Wieso wird deren Haltung nicht hinterfragt?
Okay, für Nds. ist das vielleicht noch zeitlich ein Bisschen eng. Aber ich denke mal in so 4 Wochen sollten sie da schon liefern (so sie liefern wollen).
Ich hielte das für hoch spannend da zu vergleichen, vorausgesetzt Nds. liefert.


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## pro-release (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass überhaupt Nutzer, gleich welcher Art, von Gewässern verdrängt werden sollen (besser: bereits werden), ist der größte Skandal dabei.
> Angeln, Spazierengehen, Baden,...
> Wir leben in einer Kultur-, nicht Naturlandschaft.
> Und eine Kulturlandschaft ist eben auch für Nutzung durch Menschen da.



Im Prinzip haben die Angler eben einen Konkurrenten wenns um die Verpachtung um Gewässer geht. Ich sehe das auch mit Sorge. Ich kenne einen Flussabschnitt der zur Pacht freigegeben war. Als Beispiel dienten Flussabschnitte von einem Angelverein und einer von Nabu. Bei den Anglern: zertrampelte Ufer, haufenweise Müll. Beim Nabuabschnitt: Zugewachsen, kein Zugang zum Gewässer, keine Feuerstellen, kein Müll... Wer hat dann den Zuschlag für die neue Pachtstrecke erhalten?

Wenns man aber mal runterbricht fahren viele Angelvereine  eben auch die Politik der Ausgrenzung. Da werden die Kiesgruben umzäunt, Baden verboten, wildes Zelten verboten. 

Wir sollten nicht auf den Nabu schimpfen wenn wir oft keinen Deut besser sind und andere Menschen von "unseren" Gewässern fernhalten.


----------



## raubangler (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Wieso soll die 'Bundespräsine' dieser 'Trümmertruppe' eigentlich öffentlich dazu Stellung nehmen?

Diese 'Bundespräsine' steht einem Lobbyverband vor und keiner Werbeagentur.
Sinn und Zweck eines Lobbyverbandes ist es, im Stillen(!) und hintenrum Einfluss auf politische Entscheidungen zu nehmen.

Diese geheime Einflussnahme auf eigentlich demokratische Prozesse ist in Deutschland leider weit verbreitet:
http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschl...-lobbyismus-studie-transparency-international

In diesem Fall unterstützen lokale Politiker den Kauf durch den NABU.
DAS ist hier das eigentliche Problem und nicht der NABU selbst.

Somit ist bei der lokalen Lobbyarbeit etwas gründlich schief gelaufen.
Aber hier stellt sich die Frage, ob die 'Bundespräsine' für lokale Politiker überhaupt zuständig ist und ob ihre Ansprechpartner nicht eher in Berlin und Brüssel sitzen.

Geschlafen hat hier wohl eher der Landes- und nicht der Bundesverband.
Das der Landesverband jetzt Aktionismus zeigen will, wo es bereits zu spät ist, macht es auch nicht besser.
Aber um sich in diesem Forum feiern zu lassen, reicht es dann wohl noch.


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....*

Wenn ein gewässer zum verkauf steht und die Anglerverbände Vereine verpennt haben...

Jo jo,wenn gewässer zum verkauf stehen,so werden Angelvereine Jäger etc.meistens mit absicht nicht informiert weil die gegenseite genau weiß was los ist.

In NDS ist dieses fall hier nur einer von etlichen der gerade so abläuft wie hier geschildert,sprich wir kämpfen hier gerade an mehreren fronten um gewässer die man uns nehmen will und zu NSG's machen will etc.
sogar Privatgründstücke und bewohnte gebiete fallen da z.t. mit rein.

Sogar eine Gemeinschaft aus Bürgern Landwirten Jägern Seglern..... hat sich zusammen getan ne Homepage gebaut usw.usw.usw. um im kampf gegen das aussperren von Menschen in NSG's zu Informieren.

Aber ist ja gaaaanz einfach mal als LV/Verein...nen Teich zu kaufen.....ich empfehle an alle die das so sehen, es mal so gaaanz einfach zu versuchen |rolleyes

#h


----------



## raubangler (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH: Satzungsänderung - Schleichende Entmachtung der Basis?*

Die GbR wurde vermutlich 'gegründet', um die Haftung im Innenverhältnis vertraglich zu fixieren.
Im Aussenverhältnis ist jeder in der Vollhaftung.

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Die GbR ist was ganz normales und dient nicht als Munition gegen den Verband.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hallo Thomas,#h

 mal eine Frage von mir:

 Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du als Chef eines ca. 140.000 Mitglieder großen Forums deinen Hut in den Ring wirfst?

 Es wird wohl nicht sehr viele andere Gruppierungen geben, die außer den Zeigefinger zu heben (falls überhaupt) größeren Einfluss als du haben.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Hatten wir schon x-mal (jeder an seinem Platz) und ist immer noch offtopic in diesem Thema..


----------



## Dominik.L (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage:
Ich angle seit ca. 20 Jahren und habe bis vor einem Jahr (hier im AB) noch nie etwas vom DAFV gehört und weiß bis jetzt nicht, was genau die machen.

Ist das, was da passiert in irgend einer Form für mich von Bedeutung oder kann ich es mir sparen, mich mit dem Thema zu befassen???


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Nun, @Dominik.L, die Frage, die Du Dir stellen solltest ist: Willst Du auch noch in 20 Jahren in Deutschland angeln?

Wenn nein, dann braucht Dich das hier nicht zu interessieren. Bei dem, was die meisten Verbände tun, bzw. vor allem auch bei dem, was sie nicht tun, wird die Tierrechtsschützerlobbyistenmafia schon dafür sorgen, dass Angeln (und Jagen) in Deutschland bald nicht mehr möglich sind.
Wahrscheinlich ist dieser Prozess ohnehin nicht mehr zu stoppen, aber die Verbände beschleunigen den noch und werden tatsächlich von genügend ignoranten Anglern auch noch dafür bezahlt. :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Ich angle seit ca. 20 Jahren und habe bis vor einem Jahr (hier im AB) noch nie etwas vom DAFV gehört und weiß bis jetzt nicht, was genau die machen.



Was die in Punkto Pro Angler Politik so machen ,ist schnell beantwortet:

Wenig bis nix[emoji6] 

Ansonsten:

Geld verbrennen 

Präsidiumsmitglieder verschleissen

Schmücken sich mit Lorbeeren, obwohl Brennesseln passender wären

Landesverbänden einen vom Pferd 
erzählen

Halten das AB und dessen Informationspolitik für Teufelswerk

Können weder Angel-noch Naturschutzpolitik so wirklich richtig


----------



## daoxxnsepp (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ja Peter, 

 dann mach es du doch besser!


----------



## Lazarus (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Ist das, was da passiert in irgend einer Form für mich von Bedeutung oder kann ich es mir sparen, mich mit dem Thema zu befassen???


Als Gersthofer kannst du dir das im Prinzip wirklich sparen, weil du (falls verbandsmäßig organisiert) im LFV Bayern bist und der ist aus dem DAFV ausgetreten.
Gute Arbeit macht unser Landesverband aber auf jeden Fall.

Falls du dich nur hier informierst, bekommst du leider ein Zerrbild vermittelt.

Grüße aus der (fast) Nachbarschaft!


----------



## Dominik.L (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ok ok, also geht es um Politik. Danke für die Aufklärung!

Grüße zurück an den fast Nachbarn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Deswegen stehts im Forum Verbände und Politik

Das Offtopic in den entsprechenden Thread verschoben.
Hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584) gehts ja darum, was der DAFV 2016 macht.

Für andere Fragen könnt ihr gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.

Danke.


----------



## raubangler (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Zur Tätigkeit des DAFV.....

Gibt es für die letzten Jahre eigentlich eine Liste der Gesetzesänderungen auf Bundesebene, die wirklich Auswirkungen auf die Angler hatten?

So mit Vergleich, wie es in die Beratung reinging und als Gesetz wieder rauskam?


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*



raubangler schrieb:


> Zur Tätigkeit des DAFV.....
> 
> Gibt es für die letzten Jahre eigentlich eine Liste der Gesetzesänderungen auf Bundesebene, die wirklich Auswirkungen auf die Angler hatten?
> 
> So mit Vergleich, wie es in die Beratung reinging und als Gesetz wieder rauskam?



Der letzten Jahre?

Ohjaaaa...

Vergleich mal die Tierschutzgesetze des Bundes der vergangenen Jahre.


Thema Wirbeltiere.

Ach so als Vergleich...

Sorry, mach Dir die Arbeit selber. Aber eins...der DAFV hat sich da nicht eingebracht (Aussage Fr. Dr. H.- K.)
Der VDSF? Nöö auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Leute, Thema hier ist nicht "die letzten Jahre, sondern der DAFV 2016.
Fürs andere könnt ihr gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.
Danke.


----------



## raubangler (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2016 - Das Elend geht weiter*

Ich wollte eigentlich nur erfahren, ob die auf Bundesebene nichts tun/taten, weil es vielleicht gar nichts zu tun gab und gibt.

Wenn es nichts zu tun gibt, dann braucht man 2016 und in Zukunft auch keinen Bundesverband.

Alle letzten Änderungen im Tierschutzbereich auf Bundesebene hatten mit Angeln nichts zu tun.
Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## raubangler (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken einer Naturschutzorganisation beizutreten bzw. mich organisiert für den Naturschutz einzusetzen, da ich denke, dass die Welt genug Baustellen hat, für die es sich einzusetzen lohnt. Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie das in diesen Organisationen läuft, ich will ja am Ende nicht einen militanten Angelgegner unterstützen (wie es mir z.B. bei unserem Dachverband passiert ist).
> .....



Greenpeace bildet sogar gemeinsame Arbeitsgruppen mit Freizeitfischern:
http://www.greenpeace.org/new-zealand/en/press/fishing-and-environmental-grou/

Das war jetzt in NZ, sollte aber auch in D möglich sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Meld Dich wieder, wenns die Greenpeacespendenmafia in Deutschland auch geschafft hat - der TE wird kaum was in Neuseeland machen wollen..


----------



## rippi (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fernsehdoku 3Sat: Angeln verbieten?*

Ja dann mach dagegen mal was, wenn es dich stört. Gegen den Verband wettern und 10.000 links aufführen kann jeder.


----------



## flor61 (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV:  Die Kündigungs(rücknahme)Märchen*

Hallo Thomas,

als ich vor ca. einem Jahr ein Fax vom Bundesumweltministerium, Frau Handricks an mich, veröffentlichen wollte, wurde mir das von Dir untersagt, was mich sehr ärgerte, da es im allgemeinen Interesse lag und keine VS bzw. GVS vorlag.

Jetzt meine Frage, da ja hier mit gleichem Maß gemessen wird: Gilt es noch immer, daß Schreiben nur mit vorliegender Freigabe hier im Forum veröffentlicht werden dürfen? Wenn ja, dann gehe ich vom Vorliegen selbiger aus.

Wenn nicht, würde ich eine erneute Veröffentlichung beantragen. Damals ging es um unsere "Braune Spree" mit den Reinigungsmaßnahmen auf chemischer Basis. Der gelöschte thread sollte noch im Archiv liegen

Danke und Petri


----------



## pro-release (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WWF und Ruderverband geht - und der "Naturschschutz"verband DAFV??*

Der WWF hat seine Geschäftsstelle im gleichen Haus wie künftig der DAFV. 

http://www.reinhardtstrassen-hoefe.de/mieter.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: WWF und Ruderverband geht - und der "Naturschschutz"verband DAFV??*

Aber der WWF hat keine Präsidentin, die der Partei angehört, der das Thomas-Dehler-Haus über Stiftungen quasi gehört..

Und zudem würde das dann die Inkompetenz des DAFV noch weiter heraus stellen, wenn die im selben Haus sind und sowas dann nicht mitkriegen

Und ist für das Thema hier eh Offtopic, wo der DAFV augenblicklich residiert - sowas bringt eigentlich nur jemand dann hier ein, dem man evtl. nachsagen würde, er vom DAFV oder der DAFV-Vertriebs-GmbH bezahlt und muss für diese seltsame Entscheidung zur FDP zu ziehen Werbung machen.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*



tibulski schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht mal interessant dazu eine öffentliche Meinung einzuholen.
> 
> 
> Wenn die Verbände das offiziell verteidigen, legitimieren wir das im Sinne aller Angler. Stärken wir damit die Position der Angler, oder geben wir PETA nur zusätzliche Argumente das Angeln weiter zu stigmatisieren?



Kannst Du nicht, oder willst Du nicht verstehen?

Maze Koch hat genau die Position eingenommen, die ein Anglerverband einnehmen müsste. Natürlich habt Ihr das etwas schwerer, weil Ihr seit Jahrzehnten den Angelgegnern nach dem Mund redet und nun eine Kehrtwende machen müsstet. Dazu braucht es Mut und Engagement. Beides hat Maze Koch gezeigt.

Die Öffentliche Meinung einholen? Klar, warum nicht ?

Wenn Ihr das in Eurem Duktus macht, geht das jedoch für die Angler voll in die Hose. Weil Ihr nicht kompetent genug seid, die Fragen so zu formulieren, dass die Antwort passt. Peta und Co. können das. Ich könnte das auch, zum Nutzen der Angler, aber ich bin nicht der Verband. Vielleicht holt Ihr Euch mal professionelle Hilfe, Geld dazu habt Ihr doch von uns mehr als genug.

Den Grad Eurer Inkompetenz kann man sehr schön an Deinem letzten oben zitierten Satz ablesen. Meinst Du, Maze Koch oder die Fotos von Augenthaler hätten PETA und Co. zusätzliche Argumente geliefert? Oder meinst Du, Euer Duckmäusertum würde irgendwelche Argumente der PETA entkräften oder gar einen Sinneswandel herbeiführen?
Dann glaubst Du sicher auch, der IS würde Dir nicht den Kopf abhacken, wenn Du einen Rauschebart trägst.#d

Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass ich in Deutschland kaum noch angeln gehe. Und fast wünsche ich mir sogar, dass Peta und Grüne es schaffen, dass angeln in Deutschland komplett zu verbieten. Denn das scheint der einzige Weg zu sein Euch Verbandlern, die Ihr Euch selbstverliebt in Eurer Inkompetenz suhlt, die Kohle und damit die Grundlage für Euer Unwirken abzugraben. Das wäre dann wenigstens ein Trost.


----------



## tibulski (2. September 2016)

*AW: Ein dickes Lob für Matze Koch und "Fisch und Fang"*

Hallo Ralle,

war nur ne Frage ...

Letztens war der Präsident des Landesjagdverbandes aus Baden-Württemberg  auf einer Sitzung bei den Anglern. Er hat in der Nachschau zu der (aus  Sicht der Jäger) katastrophalen Reform des Jagdrechtes in Deutschland resümiert, dass  die Jäger die fehlende Akzeptanz der Jagd in weiten Teilen der  Bevölkerung unterschätzt haben. In der Folge haben die Jäger Programme  in Leben gerufen wie "Begleite einen Jäger" und versuchen in der  Öffentlichkeit für mehr Akzeptanz zu werben.

@Thomas: ich finde du schreibst zwischendurch deutlich mehr offtopic als wir. 



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass die positiven Ausnahmen immer mehr werden, wie Niedersachsen (Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen) und Sachsen (MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln),  die man der Übermacht an anglerfeindlichen und schützergeprägten  Verbänden wie Bayern, Baden-Württemberg, DAFV und dessen abnickenden  Vasallenlandesverbände als positive Beispiele entgegen setzen kann.



Was hat die Mitgliederversammlung in Niedersachsen mit Hanfland, Augentahler und dem Wels zu tun?


Die erste Frage aus dem Interview der SZ mit Hanfland lautete: 





			
				Süddeutsche Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Haben Sie auch schon mal einen großen Waller gefangen, durch den  Ufermorast gezogen, gewogen, gemessen, fotografiert - und freigelassen?



Somit ging es auch der Presse und damit der öffentlichen Meinung von Anfang an um die Behandlung des Fisches durch Auge. Es ging nicht einzig und alleine darum, dass er ihn zurückgesetzt hat.

Ich finde es ist in der Bewertung ein Unterschied, ob er vielleicht einen großen Fisch schonend zurücksetzt, oder das so inszeniert, wie man es auf den Bildern sieht.

Mir gefallen die aktuellen Regelungen zur Entnahme ohne Sinn und Verstand auch nicht, aber nach meinem Verständniss war das nicht der wesentliche Punkt bei Augenthaler. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*



> Was hat die Mitgliederversammlung in Niedersachsen mit Hanfland, Augentahler und dem Wels zu tun?


Lieber tibulski, hättest Du auch die (auch deswegen) geänderte Überschrift und nicht nur den ersten Post gelesen, hättest Du bemerkt, dass wir da - zum Thema Angelverbote Natura2000 - die ganzen anglerfreundlichen Maßnahmen mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Lobbyarbeit, Fernsehauftritte, zig Berichte in regionalen, lokalen und deutschlandweiten Zeitungen und Zeitschriften, die Anfragen an von vom Verband motivierten Politikern zum Thema und Antworten der Regierung, die Ankündigungen von zig Landkreisen als Rückmeldung an den Verband, dass bei ihnen keine Angelverbote kommen, immer mehr Politiker, die sich da klar zum Angeln und gegen Angelverbote stellen, mit aufgelistet haben, und das somit der direkte Kontrapunkt zum vom Matze Koch kritisierten, anglerfeindlichen Verhalten des GF Hanfland im Namen seines Angelverhinderungsverbandes LFV Bayern war, damit Angler sehen, dass es in der Praxis auch ganz andere Verbände gibt, die tatsächlich aktiv für Angler und das Angeln eintreten und niemand denken muss, solche Verbände wie Bayern (oder auch BW) wären gottgegeben oder man müsste die widerstandslos hinnehmen -also punktgenau im Thema, dann könntest Du dir sowas sparen wie Du hier wieder geschrieben hast....

Dass ein anglerverbandlicher Verbandler immer vieles unterschlägt, ist ja aber nix Neues, genauso wenig, wie das ständige Offtopic, mit dem von Verbandlern  versucht wird, unangenehme Themen zu zerschiessen.

Dort gehts aber ums Editorial von Matze Koch und das anglerfeindliche Verbandsverhalten, nicht um das, was Auge gemacht hat.
Dazu kann jeder, ders will, nen eigenen Thread aufmachen


----------



## tibulski (8. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

@Kaffeefreund



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Das ist doch Bashing auf BILD-Zeitungsniveau at it's best, oder?)



ich finde du hast das schon richtig erkannt. #6
Jetzt krieg ich wieder einen drauf, da ich als Propagandaminister im Verband tätig bin.

Ich hoffe, ich sehe euch auch mal bei den anstehenden öffentlichen Veranstaltungen. 
26. November 2016, Kursaal Bad Cannstatt, Fachforum Angelfischerei. 

Da sind neben vielen Anglern aus BW, all die "Betonköpfe" aus den Verbänden und Politik  vor Ort. Da geht es um die, aus Sicht des Forums "unsachgemäßen" bzw. "unzureichenden" Besatzmaßnahmen an der Jagst, Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen, den Wels (Fakten und Fiktion, wird auch von dem Verband NDS vorgetragen), Das aktuelle Fischereirecht usw.

Solltet ihr euch nicht entgehen lassen, quasi direkt vor deiner Haustür Thomas, gibt Schnittchen umsonst und kostet keinen Eintritt. Würde mich freuen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

Das hat nun mal rein gar nichts mit dem Thema GF des Bundesverbandes zu tun und der Nichtbeantwortung unserer Fragen zu tun..
Daher wegen fortgesetzten Offtopic auch die Verwarnung.


----------



## kaffeefreund (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



> Das wichtige aber ist das all sowas auch mal medienwirksam in die Öffentlichkeit muss. Sowas wie den DAFV kennt nämlich kaum einer. BUND und NABU dagegen jeder, was im großen und ganzen ja der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geschuldet ist.



Angeln ist allerdings heutzutage als Interessengebiet oder Hobby nur noch eine Randerscheinung. Tier- und Naturschutz sind (vielleicht sogar aus gutem Grund) weit mehr im Bewusstsein der Bevölkerung verankert und haben - inzwischen - einen ganz anderen Stellenwert. 

Wenn überhaupt, dann muss das Angeln als Hobby verbreitet werden und ich denke das geht am besten nicht über Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV, sondern durch Mundpropaganda und Motivation durch UNS als Angler. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Bleibt doch Ontopic:
Hier gehts NUR drum wie man den DAFV besser machen könne....

Nicht warum andere das besser könnten, oder warum man den DAFV schreddern sollte.
Nur, wie man den DAFV besser machen könnte...
Danke..


----------



## Sharpo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Angeln ist allerdings heutzutage als Interessengebiet oder Hobby nur noch eine Randerscheinung. Tier- und Naturschutz sind (vielleicht sogar aus gutem Grund) weit mehr im Bewusstsein der Bevölkerung verankert und haben - inzwischen - einen ganz anderen Stellenwert.
> 
> Wenn überhaupt, dann muss das Angeln als Hobby verbreitet werden und ich denke das geht am besten nicht über Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV, sondern durch Mundpropaganda und Motivation durch UNS als Angler. ;-)



Randerscheinung?
Wo lebst Du?

Hast Du Dr. Arlinghaus nicht gelesen?

Klar, Angeln ist kein Massenphänomen wie Fussball.

Es gibt mehr Angler in Deutschland als Mitglieder im DHB.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja genau und wenn es noch regnet etc. blablabla. Lass doch mal die 100m weg.
> Und mit nem guten Fernglas sind auch die 100m kein Problem.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, und genau deswegen wurde offensichtlich noch nie jemand dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Hallo Thomas F.,

ach hab ich die ausreden satt.
Thema nicht erkannt - oder nicht erkennen wollen.
Im Falle, das du dich jetzt auf die Presse rausreden willst:

Du verstehst dich also dort anwesend zu sein und dich auf die mehr oder weniger sachliche Berichterstattung zu konzentrieren.

Die Standpunkte von Anglern werden also durch dich dort nicht  vertreten?!

Begrenzt du dich aufs auschlachten und nicht auf konstruktives?

Dann erwartet man auch eine 1 zu 1 Berichterstattung damit sich jeder selber ein Bild von der Sache machen kann - ohne deiner eigenen Bewertung - wie presseüblich.
Und nimm einen Angelvertreter mit der was draus macht!


mfg
NM


----------



## Nidderauer (25. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Jedoch habe ich noch nicht einen Lösungsansatz gelesen, zum eigentlichen Thema:" Schützen und Aufbau der Dorschbestände".



Hallo,

das ist doch aufgrund der Vielzahl an Diskussionen bereits bekannt.

Z.B.
- Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei
- Verbot der Fischerei zur Laichzeit in Laichgebieten.

-Evtl. eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes, bzw. Erhöhung der Maschenweite für Stellnetzfischer.

Und das für Fischer und Angler in allen Ostsee-Anrainerstaaten.

Ansonsten bringt das nämlich genau nix, wenn nicht alle mitmachen. Es führt nur dazu, dass sich auf der einen Seite die Fangmenge erhöht, während sie sich auf der anderen Seite reduziert.

Dem Dorsch bringt das nix, deshalb sind auch sämtliche Selbstbeschränkungen nicht zielführend. Vor allem nicht, wenn sie noch den Tourismus an der deutschen Küste schädigen.

 Edit: Und wenn es erstmal soweit ist, dass die deutschen Angler alle von dänischer Seite aus mit dänischer Angelerlaubnis ihre Fische fangen und dort den Tourismus angekurbelt haben, dann wird dort die Bereitschaft, etwas an der Situation des Dorsches zu ändern, noch viel geringer ausfallen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## NaabMäx (26. September 2016)

*AW: Angelkutter und Touristik ausgesperrt!  Offener Brief zum "3. Runder Tisch Dorsch*

Danke Niddauer, das wollte ich wissen.


Wieso sprechen die Fachmänder der Staaten nicht miteinander und erarbeiten einen Entwurf für die Politik.

Was spricht dagegen einzuladen, anstelle auf eine Einladung warten! 

Evtl. wäre eine Ausweitung der aussenliegenden Grenzen, EU 12 Meilen Zone (oder wie das heist) mit Anreinern, zummidest für jede heimische Fischei Angelei auch Hilfreich um von den großen Fabrikschiffen auch einen Beitrag zu fordern. Oder die Schutzgebiete dort zu errichten. 

Das alles macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn EU und Anreinerstaaten der Fanggebiete dies gleichermasen betreffen wird. 

Zum Baglimit: Erklärt doch denen, das das o.k. ist. aber nur wenns auch für die heimisschen Angler im Land gilt. Oder fahrt enfach nicht hin. Auch dort leben viele vom Turissmus.

An den Argumenten kanns ja nicht liegen.
mfg
NM


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Geschäftsführer LSFV-SH gründet neuen Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein*

Aktuelle Sendung W-wie Wissen.
Ostseedorsch und Schollen


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Mir ist gerade noch ein interessanter punkt eingefallen, den man berücksichtigen muss und ich hätte dazu gerne ein paar statements.
Hier wurde und wird ja vielfach auf die wirtschaftliche bedeutung des angeltourismus für die ostseeküste hingewiesen, die nicht abstreitbar ist. Ebenso besteht bei bspw. 1kg durch angler gefangenem dorsch ein deutlicher mehrwert für die wirtschaft im vergleich zur selben angelandeten menge durch berufsfischer. Wie dieser mehrwert zustande kommt, wurde ja auch gerade aufgeführt: u.a. sprit für auto und ggf kleinboot, kosten für kutter oder kleinboot, miete für unterkunft, versorgungskosten, angelzubehör/ erlaubniskarte usw.
Dem gegenüber steht der geringe absatzpreis für ostseedorsch für berufsfischer.
Gleichzeitig sei die berufsfischerei, jetzt einmal nur bezogen auf die fangmethode, deutlich umweltschädlicher (vor allem schleppnetzfischerei) als die selektivere und den gewässergrund schonende sportangelei. 
Und genau hier möchte ich ansetzen. Wie sehen denn die co2-bilanzen von 1kg ostseedorsch gefangen durch berufsfischer und gefangen durch angler aus, wenn er bei uns zuhause auf dem tisch landet? Da ich keine zahlen dazu habe, formuliere ich das jetzt mal bewusst als frage. Bedenkt man aber, dass ein angelkutter für von euch geschilderte mengen teilweise mehrtagestouren fährt, kleinboote für ebenso geringe mengen auf die ostsee fahren, der angler aus bspw. Süddeutschland erst von a nach b und dann von b nach a kommen muss, um in der ostsee zu angeln usw., dann muss man sich fragen, ob der volkswirtschaftliche nutzen nicht doch auf kosten der umwelt entsteht. Dass der dorsch, der in der deutschen ost- und nordsee am rande seiner südlichen verbreitungsgrenze liegt und vom klimawandel dementsprechend betroffen ist, müsste daher bei der ökologischen bewertung von berufsfischerei und sportangeln einfließen. Für den dorsch und die ostsee ist dennoch der schaden durch schleppnetzfischerei deutlich höher, kann man hier berechtigterweise einwenden. Aber wenn man so argumentiert und konsequent bleibt, ist der schonendste fang der kommerzielle hakenfang. Das dies unter den gegebenen umständen (ausländische konkurrenz, die den dorschpreis drückt) sehr schwierig ist, darf natürlich auch nicht ignoriert werden. Die frage auf die ich eigentlich hinaus will, ist, inwiefern stellnetzfischerei denn unter diesen umständen ökologisch mit dem sportangeln zu vergleichen ist und inwieweit der angeltourismus als eine ressourcenverschwendung aufgrund des geschilderten sachverhalts zu bewerten ist.
Konkret: hat die derzeitige form des sportangelns, sowohl in art und volkswirtschaftlichem stellenwert an der deutschen ostsee überhaupt berechtigung in einem nachhaltigem umweltmanagement? 
P.s.: dass andere wirtschaftszweige einen viel größeren anteil an der co2-bilanz haben, ist klar, ebenso, dass der tourismus auch andere zwecke als den fischfang besitzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Aus meiner Sicht unzulässige Betrachtungsweise, da viel zu kleinteilig. Touristen sind Touristen und Freizeit ist Freizeit egal ob angeln oder nicht.
Will sagen, ob ich mit der Angel zur Ostsee fahre oder mit dem Kite spielt keine Rolle. Ich kann statt angeln auch Snowboarden (natürlich nicht an der Küste). In jedem Fall werde ich mein Freizeit gestalten und damit immer co² emittieren, eventuell sogar mehr(könnte ja auch noch öfter nach Norwegen).


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht unzulässige Betrachtungsweise, da viel zu kleinteilig. Touristen sind Touristen und Freizeit ist Freizeit egal ob angeln oder nicht.
> Will sagen, ob ich mit der Angel zur Ostsee fahre oder mit dem Kite spielt keine Rolle. Ich kann statt angeln auch Snowboarden (natürlich nicht an der Küste). In jedem Fall werde ich mein Freizeit gestalten und damit immer co² emittieren, eventuell sogar mehr(könnte ja auch noch öfter nach Norwegen).



Darauf bin ich ja am ende auch eingegangen, es ging aber um den vergleich mit der berufsfischerei. Den fisch aus anderen, weit entfernten fanggründen für den normalverbraucher zu importieren, ist fragwürdig, wenn man zumindest einen teil über eine nachhaltige berufsfischerei in der ostsee decken könnte, oder nicht? Der tenor war ja vielfach: angler schonen, umweltschädliche berufsfischerei verbieten -->als kernproblem stehen daher nicht nur die emissionen durch den fang der angler; sondern auch die emissionen durch den zusätzlichen import fischereilicher produkte für den normalverbraucher.


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> boardsurfer
> Um mal wenig sachlich zu schreiben: zum Glück ist noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen diesen Öko-Murks zu untersuchen.



Ich hätte aber schon gerne eine sachliche aussage deinerseits, insbesondere, weil du im restlichen post vergleichsweise saubere wissenschaftliche arbeit geleistet hast- in diesem fall steht aber keine durch argumente belegt aussage, die nicht ernst zu nehmen ist. Ebenso hätte ich gerne eine definition des wortes öko in deinem sprachgebrauch, weil die problematik um den ostseedorsch neben einer wirtschaftlichen vor allem eine ökologische ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich ja am ende auch eingegangen, es ging aber um den vergleich mit der berufsfischerei. Den fisch aus anderen, weit entfernten fanggründen für den normalverbraucher zu importieren, ist fragwürdig, wenn man zumindest einen teil über eine nachhaltige berufsfischerei in der ostsee decken könnte, oder nicht? Der tenor war ja vielfach: angler schonen, umweltschädliche berufsfischerei verbieten -->als kernproblem stehen daher nicht nur die emissionen durch den fang der angler; sondern auch die emissionen durch den zusätzlichen import fischereilicher produkte für den normalverbraucher.


 
Das sind Äpfel und Birnen. Freizeit und Tourismus vs. Erwerbstätigkeit. Überspitzt könnte man sagen, ist der Fischer nicht mehr Fischer geht er im Zweifelsfall einer Tätigkeit mit geringeren co² Emissionen nach, es sei denn er wird Pilot. Der Freizeitgestalter und Tourist  bleibt eben der.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Das sind Äpfel und Birnen. Freizeit und Tourismus vs. Erwerbstätigkeit. Überspitzt könnte man sagen, ist der Fischer nicht mehr Fischer geht er im Zweifelsfall einer Tätigkeit mit geringeren co² Emissionen nach, es sei denn er wird Pilot. Der Freizeitgestalter und Tourist  bleibt eben der.


Du musst das verstehen - wenn andere Argumente ausgehen, muss eben der Klimawandel herhalten..

Dass das hier ein Anglerforum und kein Öko/Klimawandelforum ist, könnte sich, davon ab, aber auch rumgesprochen haben...

Ein Fischereibiologe hat mir mal (ist aber schon länger her, als das Klimagesülze losging) erzählt, dass ein Kollege, Biologe,  nicht Fischerei) für seine Studien um das Verbreitungsgebiet einheimischer Eichhörnchen keine Kohle mehr bekommen sollte.

Als der dann sein Forschungsgebiet änderte und Gelder beantragte, gabs plötzlich wieder was:
Er erforscht nun die Veränderung des Sammelverhaltens von Eichhörnchen in verschiedenen Habitaten im Zeichen des Klimawandels........

Weiss nicht ob das stimmt, fand das aber damals witzig  und finds auch heute noch..
:q:q:q

So wird eben heutzutage Forschung finanziert...

Bedarf schaffen - so wie Thünen Bedarf schafft, um Angler zu erforschen (auf den Trichter sind ja Politiker nicht von alleine gekommen).....


----------



## Sharpo (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade noch ein interessanter punkt eingefallen, den man berücksichtigen muss und ich hätte dazu gerne ein paar statements.
> Hier wurde und wird ja vielfach auf die wirtschaftliche bedeutung des angeltourismus für die ostseeküste hingewiesen, die nicht abstreitbar ist. Ebenso besteht bei bspw. 1kg durch angler gefangenem dorsch ein deutlicher mehrwert für die wirtschaft im vergleich zur selben angelandeten menge durch berufsfischer. Wie dieser mehrwert zustande kommt, wurde ja auch gerade aufgeführt: u.a. sprit für auto und ggf kleinboot, kosten für kutter oder kleinboot, miete für unterkunft, versorgungskosten, angelzubehör/ erlaubniskarte usw.
> Dem gegenüber steht der geringe absatzpreis für ostseedorsch für berufsfischer.
> Gleichzeitig sei die berufsfischerei, jetzt einmal nur bezogen auf die fangmethode, deutlich umweltschädlicher (vor allem schleppnetzfischerei) als die selektivere und den gewässergrund schonende sportangelei.
> ...



:vik:

Wenn Du dann noch den Dorsch abziehst welcher in der bei der Fischindustrie bzw. Lebensmittelketten entsorgt wird, dann wird sich an der CO2 Bilanz bei beiden wenig tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber schon gerne eine sachliche aussage deinerseits, insbesondere, weil du im restlichen post vergleichsweise saubere wissenschaftliche arbeit geleistet hast- in diesem fall steht aber keine durch argumente belegt aussage, die nicht ernst zu nehmen ist. Ebenso hätte ich gerne eine definition des wortes öko in deinem sprachgebrauch, weil die problematik um den ostseedorsch neben einer wirtschaftlichen vor allem eine ökologische ist.


 
Die erste und zweite und dritte und ... ökologische Frage ist aber die des Dorschbestands im Ökosystem Ostsee. An Stelle 278 taucht dann vielleicht die Frage nach co² auf.
 Nicht böse sein, aber das ist wirklich Murks.
 Ist der Ostseedorsch erst verschwunden kommt jeder Dorsch von sonst woher.


----------



## UMueller (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Konkret: hat die derzeitige form des sportangelns, sowohl in art und volkswirtschaftlichem stellenwert an der deutschen ostsee überhaupt berechtigung in einem nachhaltigem umweltmanagement?


Ja aber natürlich hat das Angeln (kein Sport für mich) eine Berechtigung. Aber jetzt stellst du die Angelei ja insgesamt in Frage, weil CO2 Bilanz und Ressourcenverbrauch etc. mit angeführt werden. Und mal ehrlich. Man kann den Bogen immer weiter spannen und das Menschenwerk auf dieser Erde in frage stellen. Zu recht. Aber mit Angelverboten ereichst du hier keinen.  Ging es hier nicht um Dorschquote und Baglimit bzw. Genesung der Dorschpopulationen? Das ist doch die Diskussion hier. Kannst aber gerne eine anderen trööt dazu machen.


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Das sind Äpfel und Birnen. Freizeit und Tourismus vs. Erwerbstätigkeit. Überspitzt könnte man sagen, ist der Fischer nicht mehr Fischer geht er im Zweifelsfall einer Tätigkeit mit geringeren co² Emissionen nach, es sei denn er wird Pilot. Der Freizeitgestalter und Tourist  bleibt eben der.



Den post kann ich nicht nachvollziehen- da in diesem fall freizeit und tourismus ja eben doch in konkurrenz stehen und der vergleich neben der wirtschaftlichen ebene auch auf der ökologischen stattfinden muss. Der aufgebende regional absetzende ostseefischer geht ja eben doch mit viel höheren co2-emissionen einher, weil der normalverbrauch zu einem höheren anteil durch exportprodukte gesättigt werden muss. Wie du festgestellt hast, bleibt der tourist eben der tourist. Ich will hiermit auf keinen fall ein angel- oder tourismusverbot, sondern lediglich die legitimation der berufsfischerei in einem nachhaltigen ostseemanagement begründen.


----------



## gründler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Peetraaaa Alarm.......


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



UMueller schrieb:


> Ja aber natürlich hat das Angeln (kein Sport für mich) eine Berechtigung. Aber jetzt stellst du die Angelei ja insgesamt in Frage, weil CO2 Bilanz und Ressourcenverbrauch etc. mit angeführt werden. Und mal ehrlich. Man kann den Bogen immer weiter spannen und das Menschenwerk auf dieser Erde in frage stellen. Zu recht. Aber mit Angelverboten ereichst du hier keinen.  Ging es hier nicht um Dorschquote und Baglimit bzw. Genesung der Dorschpopulationen? Das ist doch die Diskussion hier. Kannst aber gerne eine anderen trööt dazu machen.



Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, aber wenn hier das verbot der wirtschaftlich unwichtigeren berufsfischerei gefordert wird, dann muss bei diesem ökologischen thema auch die ökologische seite im ganzen betrachtet werden und nicht nur auf die zerstörung durch schleppnetzfischerei hingewiesen werden. Wie gesagt, der dorsch ist bei uns an seiner südlichen verbreitunggrenze und ist weit mehr vom klimawandel betroffen als viele es hier glauben und darstellen wollen. 
http://www.klimanavigator.de/dossier/artikel/035872/index.php 
Daher sehe ich durchaus eine berechtigung dieses themas. (Auch nochmal an bastido)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Das sind Äpfel und Birnen. Freizeit und Tourismus vs. Erwerbstätigkeit. Überspitzt könnte man sagen, ist der Fischer nicht mehr Fischer geht er im Zweifelsfall einer Tätigkeit mit geringeren co² Emissionen nach, es sei denn er wird Pilot. Der Freizeitgestalter und Tourist  bleibt eben der.


Ich verstehe das auch nicht, bastido..

Das ganze Thema hat ja null zu tun mit Ökologie, es geht ja nur um den Schutz der Fischerei..

Das von "interessierter "Seite immer gerne das Totschlagargument Schutz ins Spiel gebracht wird, kennt man ja und ist nix Neues.

Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, WWF,  Greenpeace, PETA etc. hat da ja perfektioniert - und die "Wissenschaft" hat auch schon gemerkt, wie klasse sich damit Kohle eintreiben lässt..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Den post kann ich nicht nachvollziehen- da in diesem fall freizeit und tourismus ja eben doch in konkurrenz stehen und der vergleich neben der wirtschaftlichen ebene auch auf der ökologischen stattfinden muss. Der aufgebende regional absetzende ostseefischer geht ja eben doch mit viel höheren co2-emissionen einher, weil der normalverbrauch zu einem höheren anteil durch exportprodukte gesättigt werden muss. Wie du festgestellt hast, bleibt der tourist eben der tourist. Ich will hiermit auf keinen fall ein angel- oder tourismusverbot, sondern lediglich die legitimation der berufsfischerei in einem nachhaltigen ostseemanagement begründen.



 Letzter Versuch versprochen.

 Wir reden hier von völlig verschieden Wirtschaftszweigen.
 An welcher Stelle wird absolut co² eingespart wenn der Angeltourismus eingeschränkt wird?


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Letzter Versuch versprochen.
> 
> Wir reden hier von völlig verschieden Wirtschaftszweigen.
> An welcher Stelle wird absolut co² eingespart wenn der Angeltourismus eingeschränkt wird?



Nehmen wir mal den radikalfall an, in de würde der angeltourismus vollständig wegfallen. Die deutschen fischer könnten mehr oder weniger, nach zahlen des ti, die gleiche quote wie in diesem jahr bekommen. Die touristen suchen sich ausweichmöglichkeiten oder bleiben zuhause, weil kurztrips zu kuttertouren auf die ostsee wegfallen, hier wird dennoch eher wenig co2 eingespart. Da aber die ostseefischerei bestehen bleibt, entfällt die gleiche menge regional gefangenen dorsches auf den deutschen normalverbraucher, eine menge, die andernfalls, und wie jetzt realisiert, durch importe ausgeglichen werden muss.
Das nur als gedankenspiel. 
Die aussage; es handele sich um 2 verschiedene wirtschaftszweige, greift daher meines erachtens nicht- tourist bleibt tourist- deine aussage- aber dann machst du den schwenk verkehrt: du sagst, der fischer sucht sich einen neuen job, darum geht es aber nicht. Es geht um das produkt, den fisch, der konsumiert wird. Fällt er weg, wird das durch import kompensiert.


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ....Konkret: hat die derzeitige form des sportangelns, sowohl in art und volkswirtschaftlichem stellenwert an der deutschen ostsee überhaupt berechtigung in einem nachhaltigem umweltmanagement?...



Dein Stellenwert als Wissenschaftler sinkt gerade erheblich.
Bleib bei Deinen Fischen.

Viele Grüße von einem Wirtschaftswissenschaftler


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Dein Stellenwert als Wissenschaftler sinkt gerade erheblich.
> Bleib bei Deinen Fischen.
> 
> Viele Grüße von einem Wirtschaftswissenschaftler



.. in dessen studium die umweltthematik wohl eher eine untergeordnete rolle spielt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Aufgabe!



boardsurfer schrieb:


> ich habe daraus durchaus anreize für meine wissenschaftliche arbeit aufgenommen.
> Lg



Inzwischen Frage ich mich allerdings auch, was das für`ne Fachrichtung sein könnte.
 Ich rate mal, hat nichts mit Wirtschaft, Ökologie und Mathematik zu tun.


----------



## seeschwalbe (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

Warum darf hier ein  Mitglied der PETA ( Boardsurfer )
überhaupt noch  Komentare abgeben?|bla:


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*

@ Boardsurfer

Watt'n, schon vergessen ??? |kopfkrat
Hier 'ne kleine Erinnerungshilfe..........



boardsurfer schrieb:


> *Da sich hier immer weiter die generelle  ablehnung wissenschaftlicher arbeit in bezug auf dieses thema  (und  andere themen) abzeichnet und immer weniger argumente, sondern  polarisierende phrasen die diskussion dominieren, bin ich auch raus*. Ich  bin froh, dass die stimme vieler, deren posts ich die letzten seiten  lesen musste, kein gewicht außerhalb dieses forums hat. Danke an  diejenigen, die sachliche argumente liefern konnten, ich habe daraus  durchaus anreize für meine wissenschaftliche arbeit aufgenommen.
> Lg



.......oder machst Du jetzt hier den Adenauer ??? #c

"Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern, nichts hindert mich, weiser zu werden."
 (hat Adenauer mal gesagt )


----------



## Sharpo (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal den radikalfall an, in de würde der angeltourismus vollständig wegfallen. Die deutschen fischer könnten mehr oder weniger, nach zahlen des ti, die gleiche quote wie in diesem jahr bekommen. Die touristen suchen sich ausweichmöglichkeiten oder bleiben zuhause, weil kurztrips zu kuttertouren auf die ostsee wegfallen, hier wird dennoch eher wenig co2 eingespart. Da aber die ostseefischerei bestehen bleibt, entfällt die gleiche menge regional gefangenen dorsches auf den deutschen normalverbraucher, eine menge, die andernfalls, und wie jetzt realisiert, durch importe ausgeglichen werden muss.
> Das nur als gedankenspiel.
> Die aussage; es handele sich um 2 verschiedene wirtschaftszweige, greift daher meines erachtens nicht- tourist bleibt tourist- deine aussage- aber dann machst du den schwenk verkehrt: du sagst, der fischer sucht sich einen neuen job, darum geht es aber nicht. Es geht um das produkt, den fisch, der konsumiert wird. Fällt er weg, wird das durch import kompensiert.




Ich würde sagen...wenn wir die CO2 Bilanz im Auge behalten, sollten wir Menschen uns abschaffen.
Jede Aktivität des menschen produziert auf irgendeiner Weise CO2

ist es die Fahrt zum Joggen, produktion bei Outdoorbekleidung etc.

Kollege Wissenschaftler...selbst die Diskussion hier ...CO2 schädlich. Kannst Du gerne in die Bilanz der Dorschfischer oder auch Hobbyangler einrechnen.

Was für Drogen nimmst Du?


----------



## boardsurfer (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Dorschquote Entscheidung EU: SCHUTZ BERUFSFISCHER! OPFER SIND DORSCH UND ANGLER!!*



bastido schrieb:


> Aufgabe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enviromental and sustainability studies und bwl


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seggelke hat keinerlei Recht, für Angler zu sprechen.
> Er kann nur für die Minderheit unter den ca. 5 Mio Anglern in Deutschland (ab 2017 knapp über 500.000) im DAFV organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer sprechen.
> 
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Und wie bist du zu dem Recht gekommen, genau das zu tun?

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Und wie bist du zu dem Recht gekommen, genau das zu tun?
> 
> Double2004


Erstens ist das hier Offtopic, zweitens habe ich das NIE getan!!
Ich will nicht mal ansatzweise für Angler sprechen.

Sondern wir recherchieren, berichten, kommentieren und diskutieren.
Beim Thema bleiben .


----------



## Double2004 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstens ist das hier Offtopic, zweitens habe ich das NIE getan!!
> Ich will nicht mal ansatzweise für Angler sprechen.


 
 Nun ja, du nennst seine Aussagen zur Causa Augenthaler "anglerfeindlich". Dadurch beansprucht du genau den Anspruch für dich, für DIE Angler zu sprechen. 

 Ich persönlich halte die meisten seiner Aussagen auch für unreflektiert, aber das mit dem schlechten Bild auf die Anglerszene würde ich genau so unterschreiben aus Sicht eines Anglers.

 Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler*

Damit sage ich nur, dass es meine Meinung auf Grund der genannten Fakten ist, dass das anglerfeindlich ist, Angler und organisierte Angelfischer habe ich definiert, das Ganze ist Offtopic und hat nichts mit dem Interview von Seggelke in der WELT (Thema hier) zu tun.


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*

Wäre Thüringen vielleicht genauso zu helfen wie den Sachsen? Mit einen Karauschenbesatz?


Ich lehne sowas natürlich strikt ab.


----------



## rippi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich finde es sehr gut, wenns endlich Politiker gibt, die sich bei Anglern beliebt machen wollen - wird DRINGENDST Zeit.....................


Was meinst du. Soll ich mir einen Listenplatz für geben lassen und mit den Spruch: Alle rippis für die Moorforelle! Werben? Würde ich machen. 

Ansonsten müsstest du noch die FDP wählen in der Hoffnung das  Happach-Kassan (so heißt die oder?) dann in den Bundestag wechseln würde.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Folgende Methode sollte völlig unverfänglich sein:



 als Verband Politik zu betreiben,welche letztendlich ANGLERN zu gute kommt und sich bei mutwilliger Nichtleistung in Grund und Boden schämen.

Das wolltest du doch schreiben,oder?


----------



## Fruehling (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Nein. Mein Posting bezog sich auf die Vorpostings.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wieso? Raucher gibt es doch noch immer reichlich. Ich als aktiver NR, rauche sogar kostenlos. Jeden Tag, bei der Produktionsbesprechung in unserem Fleischerkabuff bekomme ich mindestens die hälfte für lau ab.




Hallo,

Du brauchst Dir das aber nicht gefallen lassen, wenn es dich sehr stört. Die Arbeitssschutzverordnung ist da aber voll auf der Seite der Nichtraucher.
Ich bin kein militanter Nichtraucher, aber es ist auch eine Sache des Anstands in einem geschlossenen Raum bei Anwesenheit eines Nichtraucher eben nicht zu Rauchen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Jose (9. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Nein, das tun sie nicht. Die gehen bloß den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wie alle Politiker.
> 
> Womit klar ist, wie man sie in eine andere Richtung drängen kann. Das allerdings erfordert, dass diejenigen, die eine andere Richtung wollen, aktiv werden. Denn sonst kann sich gar nichts ändern, warum sollte es?
> 
> Die Bedienungsmentalität ist, mit Verlaub, ein bisserl vordemokratisch. Es wird aber kein guter Fürst geritten kommen, der es uns richten wird. Das müssen wir schon selbst machen.




eigentlich hast du "sozialdemokratisch"-gutmeinend gar nix verstanden von dem, was da abläuft.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber i.d.R.auch nur dort..
> 
> Was die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung davon hält,konnte man zuletzt u.a. der Saarlandwahl entnehmen.[emoji4]



Wenn die CDU dranbleibt, ist das doch bestens für Besserverdienende. Viel besser geht es gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Lies unsere Regeln:
Keine allgemeine oder Parteipolitik.
Politik nur im direkten Zusammenhang mit Anglern und Anglern, dann ausdrücklich erwünscht.
Danke.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Jose schrieb:


> eigentlich hast du "sozialdemokratisch"-gutmeinend gar nix verstanden von dem, was da abläuft.



Was läuft wo ab? Nebenbei: Ich bin nicht sozialdemokratisch.


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lies unsere Regeln:
> Keine allgemeine oder Parteipolitik.
> Politik nur im direkten Zusammenhang mit Anglern und Anglern, dann ausdrücklich erwünscht.
> Danke.



Das schreib dann aber auch den Vorpostern. Ich habe nur reagiert darauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Darum habe ich gewarnt - und wenn Du nix Besseres zu tun hast, als dann gleich nachzuschieben..


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*

Na prima, haben sich entschuldigt, dann ist ja alles supi. Dann kann man sich ja wieder wesentlicheren Dingen zuwenden. 

Ich liebe solche Diskussionen, die sich im Kreis drehen und am Ende wieder genau dort landen, von wo sie herkamen. Also tief Luft holen und auf zur nächsten Runde! Diese Verbandsgeschichtchen, die keineswegs nur auf die Sparte Angeln beschränkt sind, sind doch immer wieder eine ganz besondere Schau und gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen.

Mein zweites Hobby ist/war Amateurfunk. Man muss nicht mal die Worte wechseln, das kann man alles im Maßstab 1:1 von A nach B und wieder zurück übertragen. Den Verband dort gibt's übrigens heute noch und die ewig gleichen Diskussionen auch.

Fazit: Egal, was ein Verband macht, gleich welcher: Er macht es auf jeden Fall falsch. Kann man fast als eine Art Naturgesetz betrachten. Vielleicht liegt's einfach daran, dass Manchen das Hobby, eigentlich eine Nebensache, zum Hauptlebensinhalt wird. Da nehmen die Dinge schnell eine ziemlich schräge Optik an und jeder Pipifax wird zu einem Riesending, als ginge es um den Fortbestand des ganzen bekannten Universums.

Ein büschen Selbstironie wäre bisweilen ganz nützlich, um etwas auf den Teppich zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Tarentino schrieb:


> Na prima, haben sich entschuldigt, dann ist ja alles supi. Dann kann man sich ja wieder wesentlicheren Dingen zuwenden.



Das war nun mal das Thema hier - ob Dir das passt oder nicht, ist dabei vollkommen wurscht.

Es gibt x Themen zum Thema Verband, Sinnhaftigkeit Verband, neuer Verband, was der alte bringt oder nicht, die Du gerne mit Deinen Beträgen bereichern kannst.

Dein ständiges Offtopic mit zerschiessen diesen Threads, wo es nunmal genau und alleine um das verfälschen der Pressemeldung durch den DAFV bei der Veröffentlichung in Rute und Rolle ging, sowie die Reaktion von Bundes- und Landesverband, wirst Du jedenfalls nicht weiter zerschiessen..

Aus gutem Grunde haben wir dafür ja den Offtopic - Thread...



PS:Und Amateurfunker haben sicher eigene Foren.....


----------



## Tarentino (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV-Presse"arbeit":  Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Roll*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV sind nicht "eigene Reihen", selbst die Präsidentin ist Nichtanglerin......



Na, waum auch nicht. Die sollen ja auch nicht angeln, sondern Interessenvertretung machen. Am besten wäre eine Riege abgewichster und gut bezahlter Anwälte samt ein paar zusätzlich eingestellter PR-Profis. Dafür würde ich sogar einen deutlich höheren Beitrag blechen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*



zander67 schrieb:


> Na ja, so schlimm ist es zum Glück nicht.
> Als Spinnangler macht man auch mal ein Schwätzen mit einem Karpfenangler usw. ohne das man sich gleich an die Gurgel geht.
> Im Gegenteil, der fängt mir wenigstens nicht "meine" Fische weg .
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angelverbot, keine Einschränkung mehr!  Null, nix, niente, gor nie nicht meh*

Hier gehts um Angelverbote und nicht ums Verhältnis von Anglern untereinander


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wird sowas unseren Regeln hier entsprechend editiert.
> 
> Die auch Du anerkannt hast.
> 
> ...



Aber Thomas, wenn ich etwas zitiert hätte, was du schon editierts gehabt hättest, wäre das editierte als mein Zitat da gewesen und nicht die Orginalfassung  

Also politisiere weiter ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*

Weil Du schon dran gearbeitet (das zitiert) hattest, bevor ich das editiert und abgeschickt hatte.

Zudem habe nicht ich mich zu rechtfertigen, sondern Du hier Anweisungen und Regeln zu befolgen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wenn grüne Politiker vorgeführt werden - Natur ist nicht "grün", Natur ist aktiv!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich politisiere hier nicht,
> vermisse nur die Einhaltung der AB Regeln ...



Hör doch auf mit diesem Rumgeeiere. Die Grünen haben für Angler wie Jäger überall dort, wo sie in Regierungsverantwortung waren bzw. sind, nur Schaden angerichtet. Dumpfe Ideologen ohne Durchblick und Plan. 

Da wird der Zander zum Neozoen erklärt, aber der Kormoran geschützt. Und der Waschbär wird vom NABU, dessen Vordenker maßgeblich Grüne sind, zum "Eingebürgerten Nachbarn" erklärt (https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/saeugetiere/sonstige-saeugetiere/18751.html). 

Die haben doch nicht mehr alle Latten im Zaun!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*



smithie schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag?


Also ich habe noch keinen Bus mit dem Logo fahren sehen. Die Reichweite dieser Aktion scheint mir recht begrenzt zu sein. - Eine nette Idee, ja, aber ein großer Wurf ist es halt nicht. 

Und ja, ich könnte mir besseres vorstellen. Z.B. eine deutschlandweite Plakataktion, in der man auf die vielen Segnungen des Angelns hinweist. Von Jugendarbeit bis Gewässerschutz. Stimmungsvolle Bilder, die alle positiven Klischees bedienen. Man muss die Leute da abholen, wo sie sind.  Opa mit Enkel beim Angeln im Sonnenuntergang usw. Dazu Promis, die sich beim Angeln ablichten lassen und sich dazu bekennen. Jeweils mit einem markigen Spruch. „Ich angle weil …“Ich setze Fische zurück, weil ..."

Antiwerbung, wie die von der Pelzindustrie hat mehrere Nachteile. Der Hauptnachteil ist, dass man den „Gegner“ ebenfalls im Gespräch hält. Zudem kommen reine Negativaussagen nicht immer bei der Bevölkerung gut an. Daher ist es besser positiv von sich selber zu sprechen und die eigenen Vorzüge immer wieder zu benennen. Dazu natürlich auch andere Medien bedienen. Image-Filme auf Youtube. Berichterstattung auf Facebook. Aktionen für die Medien usw. Eine Kampagne muss immer multimedial angelegt werden. Marketinganalysen haben gezeigt, dass der durchschnittliche Mensch eine Werbebotschaft erst beim sechsmal wahrnimmt. Er läuft also fünfmal an ihr vorbei, ohne sie bewusst wahrzunehmen. Man muss die anderen, wie NABU und Konsorten dazu verleiten, in die „Falle“ der Negativwerbung zu gehen und ihr Geld dazu verwenden, die Angler im Gespräch zu halten. Dieses „im Gespräch halten“ kann man aber nur für sich nutzen, wenn man Angeln in der Bevölkerung massiv mit einem positiven Image koppelt. Nur dann würden die Negativkampagnen der anderen in Leere laufen. – Ich bin allerdings kein Marketing-Profi. Ich habe mich nur im Rahmen der Werbung für unsere Kanzlei ein wenig damit beschäftigt. – Jetzt stellt euch mal vor, ein Profi würde sich Gedanken darüber machen. Ich kenne da sogar einen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*

wie gewohnt wieder Offtopic


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*



smithie schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag?



Sorry, ich kann dir nicht antworten, weil meine Antwort ins Offtopic-Forum von Thomas verschoben wurde. Erstaunlicherweise ist deine Frage an mich nicht offtopic, meine Antwort aber schon. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*

Erstaunlicherweise gabs ne klare Ansage dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> lass stecken - die Verbandsfreunde nutzen das zu gerne, wenn sie zum Offtopic aufgefordert werden...


----------



## Grünknochen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2017/2017/cod.27.22-24.pdf
http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2017/2017/cod.27.47d20.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Hier gehts um Nordseekabeljau..


----------



## Grünknochen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Sorry,
die Dokumente gibt's für jedes Gebiet. Nordsee s.o.


----------



## Grünknochen (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Thema ICES Freizeitfischerei allgemein:
https://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publi...roup Report/SSGIEOM/2016/WGRFS/WGRFS_2016.pdf


----------



## Tate (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Thomas, die gewünschte Trennung von Angelpolitik mit realer Politik ist verständlich aber nicht durchführbar weil dieselben Lügner beide Arten betreiben und eine Politikerin die "Oberanglerin" ist. Dein Wunsch ist das Problem zu beniemen und beseitigen. Dazu muss aber das Übel mit der Wurzel entfernt werden da sich sonst nichts ändert.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Einerseits richtig insoweit, als es grundsätzlich gut ist, sich mit seinem Hobby umfassender auseinanderzusetzen. Andererseits kann ich zumindest mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Wahlentscheidungen von einem singulären Interesse abhängig macht. Ich denke, es gibt gerade im Kontext einer Wahl um Fragestellungen, die eine ganz andere Wichtigkeit besitzen als die Freiheit des Angelns, so nachvollziehbar die insoweit bestehenden Zielvorstellungen, Wünsche und Bedürfnisse sind. Ich würde nicht im Ansatz auf die Idee kommen, eine Partei zu wählen, die sich ultimativ für die Freiheit des Angelns einsetzt, mit der ich aber in ihrer sonstigen Ausrichtung und Programmatik keinerlei Überschneidungspunkte habe.


 
 Nein ich würde das auch nicht nur vom Angeln abmachen.
 Für mich aber kein Grund da auf Schwarz/Weiß umzuschalten weil es ja nur ums Angeln geht.#q

 Ich würde Jedem raten, auch Angelthemen in seine Wahlentscheidung einzubeziehen.
 Teilweise stehen diese Themen gar für eine Allgemeine Betrachtung durch die Parteien.
 Ganz sicher aber auch wie ernst man das Interesse und Hobby einiger Millionen Bundesbürger am Angeln nimmt.

 Wo man dann auch schon wieder allgemeiner Ableiten kann, wie die Partei tickt, wenn selbst das Interesse von Millionen Menschen nicht ernstgenommen werden.


----------



## Grünknochen (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*

In Deutschland sind ca. 3 Millionen Angler (mindestens) unterwegs. Werden diese Leute nicht ernst genommen? Ich finde es ziemlich spekulativ, diese Frage mit ''Ja'' zu beantworten. Die hier vertretene Positionierung ( für sich völlig ok) ist im Maximum ein eher kleiner Teilausschnitt aus der Summe aller Angler und kann für sich eins bestimmt nicht in Anspruch nehmen: Für die gesamte Anglerschaft zu sprechen.
Übrigens halte ich es durchaus für seriös, wenn eine Partei sich eben nicht eindeutig im Hinblick auf die hier gestellten Fragen positioniert. Die Thematik ist viel zu komplex, als das man im Sinne der Zielgruppe Bekenntnisse formuliert, die aus vielerlei Gründen schlicht nicht durchsetzbar und umsetzbar sind. Wenn man dies nicht akzeptiert, sollte man die DAP (Deutsche Anglerpartei) gründen und sich, wie viele andere Kleinstparteien auch, zur Wahl stellen in der Hoffnung, dass zumindest ein Bruchteil der Leute, die mit Rute und Rolle unterwegs sind, für einen votieren.
Übrigens finde ich es richtig gut, wenn Leute wegen der Angelei auf die Straße gehen oder sich im Sinne einer Pro Fishing Initiative hier im AB zu Wort melden. Da das AB aber zuforderst ein Anglerboard, und kein APB, also Angelpolitikbord, ist, sollte es doch wohl selbstverständlich sein, dass bestimmte Themen, insbesondere das vorliegende, kontrovers diskutiert oder bewertet werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> . Da das AB aber zuforderst ein Anglerboard, und kein APB, also Angelpolitikbord, ist, sollte es doch wohl selbstverständlich sein, dass bestimmte Themen, insbesondere das vorliegende, kontrovers diskutiert oder bewertet werden...


Erstens kannst Du gerne den Oberlehrer spielen wollen, dann dennoch für Dich zur Kenntnis:
Wir befinden uns hier innerhalb des Forums der Medienplattform Anglerboard im extra  gekennzeichneten Bereich zur Angelpolitik.

Zweitens gelten weiter die Regeln (und auch immer noch für Dich):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grünknochen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Andererseits kann ich zumindest mir nicht vorstellen, dass man Wahlentscheidungen von einem singulären Interesse abhängig macht.
> ...



Und dass wir hier versuchen On- statt Offtopic zu diskutieren, auch wenn eine gewisse Klientel das immer wieder versucht zu torpedieren, bleibt auch so. 

Hier im Threads gehts um den Wahlprüfstein und die Antworten der Parteien dazu, sonst um nichts.

Daher das alles (inkl. meiner Antwort) in den passenden Bereich verschoben..

Da das bei Dir nicht das erste mal ist, bitte ich diesbezüglich zukünftig um mehr Regelbeachtung.

Danke


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Bin schon im Thema


----------



## rippi (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Also ich wähle Die PARTEI. Begründung und klare Darlegung des Grundes meiner Wahl: Sie ist sehr gut.

Ich weiß leider nicht ob sie anglerfreundlich ist oder nicht, da sie konsequent aus unlauteren Gründen von solchen Prüfsteinen ausgeschlossen wird, während solche Spaßparteien, wie die FDP, befragt werden.


----------



## Grünknochen (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Unlauter ist dies, denke ich, nicht. Insgesamt stellen sich 42 Parteien zur Wahl. Es ist deshalb schon aus organisatorischen Gründen sachlich vertretbar, Umfragen wie die vorliegende auf die Parteien zu beschränken, die eine reelle Aussicht darauf haben, in den BT einzuziehen.
Dass dies zu einer gewissen Benachteiligung von Kleinstparteien führt, ist mir natürlich klar.

P.S.: Wobei es natürlich schon lustig gewesen wäre, die Jungs von der Partei zu fragen. Ich mag politisches Kabarett und die Antwort von Nico auf anglerische Themen wäre sicherlich mindestens für Insider ein richtiger Burner gewesen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich mag politisches Kabarett QUOTE]
> 
> Für mich als sonst konsequenten Nichtwähler sind die Kameraden im Geiste deutlich mehr als Kabarett. Die einzigen die den Finger in die Wunde legen und diesem lobbyverseuchten und nur auf Wiederwahl ausgelegten System der Quasiedemokratie stetig den Spiegel vorhalten. Damit bieten sie mir als einzige die Möglichkeit überhaupt Wählen zu gehen, da man als nicht komplett Verblödeter ja die Ränder nicht mal aus Protest unterstützen kann.
> Ich finde es nach wie vor sehr schade, dass die hier nicht zu Wort gekommen sind. Ändert natürlich nix an meiner Entscheidung, denn die heiße Luft der etablierten interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.
> Nun mag man sich fragen, was hat das alles mit Angeln zu tun? Genau nichts, und das hätten die Antworten der PARTEI auch nicht gehabt. Und das ist das Beste was uns Anglern passieren kann.


----------



## Darket (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



rippi schrieb:


> Also ich wähle Die PARTEI. Begründung und klare Darlegung des Grundes meiner Wahl: Sie ist sehr gut.
> 
> Ich weiß leider nicht ob sie anglerfreundlich ist oder nicht, da sie konsequent aus unlauteren Gründen von solchen Prüfsteinen ausgeschlossen wird, während solche Spaßparteien, wie die FDP, befragt werden.



Sie haben immerhin (siehe Signatur) Laichtum für Aale gefordert. Das halte ich erstmal für sehr anglerfreundlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



bastido schrieb:


> Für mich als sonst konsequenten Nichtwähler sind die Kameraden im Geiste deutlich mehr als Kabarett. Die einzigen die den Finger in die Wunde legen und diesem lobbyverseuchten und nur auf Wiederwahl ausgelegten System der Quasiedemokratie stetig den Spiegel vorhalten. Damit bieten sie mir als einzige die Möglichkeit überhaupt Wählen zu gehen, da man als nicht komplett Verblödeter ja die Ränder nicht mal aus Protest unterstützen kann.
> Ich finde es nach wie vor sehr schade, dass die hier nicht zu Wort gekommen sind. Ändert natürlich nix an meiner Entscheidung, denn die heiße Luft der etablierten interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.
> Nun mag man sich fragen, was hat das alles mit Angeln zu tun? Genau nichts, und das hätten die Antworten der PARTEI auch nicht gehabt. Und das ist das Beste was uns Anglern passieren kann.



Und bist genau der Typ "Nicht-Wähler", der mich zur Weißglut bringt. Alles nicht demokratisch, System Scheixxse usw.
Was hättest du denn gern für ein System?

Mehr als 40 Parteien stehen zur Wahl und keine vertritt deine Meinung,? Nicht mal, wenn du nur deine Interessen als Angler zugrunde legst? Das sollte dir dann vielleicht zu denken geben ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



rippi schrieb:


> Also ich wähle Die PARTEI. Begründung und klare Darlegung des Grundes meiner Wahl: Sie ist sehr gut.
> 
> Ich weiß leider nicht ob sie anglerfreundlich ist oder nicht, da sie konsequent aus unlauteren Gründen von solchen Prüfsteinen ausgeschlossen wird, während solche Spaßparteien, wie die FDP, befragt werden.



Ich gebe dir mal einen kleinen Tipp: Wenn rechnerisch möglich, wird die FDP in den kommenden 4 Jahren mit der CDU/CSU die Regierung stellen und auch in der für Angler relevanten Gesetzgebung einigen Wirbel veranstalten.

Das ist der Unterschied zu einer wirklichen "Spaßpartei", die man vielleicht besser ignoriert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Das mein, warum auch immer, verschobener Beitrag jemanden zur Weißglut bringt, freut mich erst einmal sehr. Ansonsten durchaus ernst gemeint, dass ich denke je weniger sich die Parteien mit dem Thema Angeln beschäftigen desto besser. Denn am Ende stehen bei Behandlung durch Parteien immer Restriktion, Reglementierung und Bevormundung, egal was die vor einer Wahl propagieren. Da gibt es tausende Beispiele aus allen Themenbereichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

nix Weissglut - komplett entspannt.
Hier gehts nunmal um konkrete Angelpolitik der Parteien und nicht um Nichtangelpoltik.

Bleibt so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Also, stelle feste, keine Wahlempfehlung für eine anglerfreundliche Partei von hier. Schade. 

Daher meine ganz alternative Wahlempfehlung: 
Geht trotz Null-Bock und Bringt-nichts usw. trotzdem zur Wahl und wählt - UNGÜLTIG !    

großer Strich:
------------------------- UNGÜLTIG! ------------------------

Prophezeiung: Wenn die *abgegebenen* aber ungültigen Stimmen 20% oder mehr erreichen, wird etlichen Politikern der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen und sich was tun im festgefahrenen Zirkus. :g
Dann zeigt sich welches Potential nicht berücksichtigt ist.
Außerdem werden Überhangmandate u. Politikerjobs reduziert etc.

Also bitte bitte geht alle wählen und nehmt 5 andere Leute mit an die Hand, auch wenn es nicht recht etwas zu wählen gibt!!!

Und nehmt einen dokumentenechten eigenen Kugelschreiber mit in die Wahlkabine. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

Lesen hilft, es ging NIE um eine Wahlempfehlung (und schon gar nicht um eine regelwidrige allgemeinppolitische), sondern darum, wie anglerfreundlich Parteien sind.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Grundlage der Antworten der Parteien auf den Wahlprüfstein vom Anglerboard ist dies *meine Einschätzung zur Anglerfreundlichkeit der Parteien*, die wir angemailt hatten (und die alle geantwortet hatten).
> Ebenso spielen die konkreten politischen Handlungen der jeweiligen Parteien in der Vergangenheit im Bund wie den Ländern eine Rolle.


----------



## rippi (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*

Wenn Die PARTEI erstmal an der Macht ist, wird es keine Baglimits mehr geben!


----------



## BERND2000 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Bin nun gespannt, was auf uns zu kommt.#t
 Bei einer möglichen Regierung von Schwarz, Gelb+ Grün ist wohl nichts mehr unmöglich.
 Aber unwahrscheinlich das wir Angler dann gewinnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

So seh ich das auch.
Wäre aber anderes Thema..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Das verstehe ich nun wieder nicht, nach meiner/Deiner Rechnung hatten wir die letzten 4 Jahre Durchschnittsnote 4 nun haben wir 3,33, läuft doch. Ansonsten auch von mir natürlich Petry Heil.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Wetten? Baglimit für Angler beim Hering kommt!*



bastido schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Thomas, aber hier hat der Toni absolut recht. Dein Eingangspost impliziert ganz eindeutig, dass die Fr. Ministerin einschränken *wird. *Kurz darauf weist Du selber auf die Zuständigkeiten hin, die unbestritten richtig sind.



Danke, so ist es #6

Wobei das an sich ja ziemlich egal ist angesichst dessen, dass ich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Hendricks und Baglimit gesehen habe und auch nicht angesprochen, sondern nur hinsichtlich der Nachfolge von Hendricks meinen Tipp als Antwort auf @Sten gegeben habe.
Schade an sich, dass Thomas, der ja an sich ein tolles Ziel verfolgt, das ich uneingeschränkt (!) teile, solche Kontextschwierigkeiten zeigt und damit sinnfern Mitstreiter zu seinen Gegner deklariert; Es gilt immer noch: Wenn schon thrumpen, sorry meine: trampeln, dann zumindest überlegt!

Zurück:
Meine Meinung und Antwort, dass der "Puppe" Hendricks nun der bayerische grüne "Toni" folgen wird, wird sich bestätigen ... wartet es ab


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



bastido schrieb:


> Petry Heil.



Dein Ernst? :q:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Jupp, isn Freestyle von Dendemann, bei uns inzwischen ein running gag. Konnte ich mir in dem Zusammenhang nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*



bastido schrieb:


> Jupp, isn Freestyle von Dendemann, bei uns inzwischen ein running gag. Konnte ich mir in dem Zusammenhang nicht verkneifen.



Schönes Ding, hat halt was. Ziemlich clever. :vik:


----------



## Minimax (24. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Unser traditioneller Gruss ist jedenfalls spätestens jetzt echt problematisch. Andrerseits war Petrus ja ohnehin Fischer,
 also gewerblich, und hat eigentlich nix mit angeln zu tun.
 St. Zeno, frühchristlicher Bischof von Verona wär viel cooler.
 Der hat nämlich echt geangelt. Wird auch immer mit Plötze
 am Stab dargestellt. Vermutlich hat er die Bolognamethode erfunden..
 Zeno heil,

 Minimax


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. September 2017)

*AW: Zur Bundestagswahl: Wie anglerfreundlich sind die Parteien?*

Jamaika wäre für uns Angler vielleicht nicht mal so schlecht... ein bisschen Tradition (CDU), ein wenig mehr Freiheiten (FDP) und   die Grünen sind vielleicht auch für was nützlich. Mal überlegen... durch mehr Verbote/Schutzzonen vielleicht mehr Fische für alle, da besserer Fischbestand?

Wenn ich Arlinghaus noch recht in Erinnerung habe, sind Schutzzonen gar nicht mal so verkehrt. |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Staatsfinanzierter Schützerfreund, Salafist..... Thomas das erinnert mich an die Kommunikation, die ich sonst von den besorgten Bürgern gewohnt bin, ich bin entsetzt und bin davon überzeugt, daß es der Sache nicht dient. 

Wie hilfreich die Wahl der AFD ist zeigt dier Abstimmung, welche die Ursache des Stranges  ist. Wenn es nach mir geht, braucht die Partei es mit uns nicht mehr gut meinen,  sonst angel ich bald zu hause ist, im Aquarium bei Vollverdunkelung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*

Es geht hier NICHT um allgemeine Politik!
Rein um Angelpolitik!
Danke.


----------



## Grünknochen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Angl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unser staatsbezahlter Schützerfreund, als "Jurist" oder "Wissenschaftler" (eigene Angaben von ihm) muss wieder mit Nebelkerzen werfen:
> HIER GEHTS NICHT UM BAGLIMIT!!!
> 
> *Sondern um Angelverbote AWZ!!*
> ...



Dass Du nicht dazulernst, ist geradezu offenkundig. Du verstehst noch nicht einmal den Sinn des Textes. ''Koch'' halt... Offtopic sind deine unsubstantiierten Bemerkungen unterhalb jeder Gürtellinie. Zu mehr als Beleidigung anderer Leute reicht's wohl nicht!
Deine laienhafte Idee einer Klage des Landes S-H ist einfach nur kurios.


----------



## Double2004 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

@Fisherbandit1000: Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort!Ich drücke euch die Daumen.

@Thomas9904: Ich glaube, ich hatte klar formuliert, an wen die Frage gerichtet war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

und trotzdem wars offtopic - hier gehts drum Geld dafür einzusammeln, weil die Verbände nicht mal für ihr Versagen die Klage mitfinanzieren und das anständige Angler auch noch selber machen müssen.

Zur Sache selber gibts genügend Threads mir bereits allen Infos.


----------



## Double2004 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und trotzdem wars offtopic - hier gehts drum Geld dafür einzusammeln, weil die Verbände nicht mal für ihr Versagen die Klage mitfinanzieren und das anständige Angler auch noch selber machen müssen.
> 
> Zur Sache selber gibts genügend Threads mir bereits allen Infos.



Also wenn die Initiatoren potentiellen Geldgebern nicht mal mehr erklären dürfen, warum und wofür sie Geld einsammeln...|kopfkrat Seltsame Ansicht mMn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Es gibt zu dem Thema ja schon zig Threads.

Dir gehts ja nur wieder um Nebelkerzen werfen.


----------



## Double2004 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt zu dem Thema ja schon zig Threads.
> 
> Dir gehts ja nur wieder um Nebelkerzen werfen.



Dass es um eine klar formulierte Frage geht und ging, ist leicht nachzulesen. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

die hier falsch ist weil es dazu x - Threads gibt.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

http://www.mz-web.de/sangerhausen/f...rden-nach-guellehavarie-entschaedigt-28619586


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Was soll das Offtopic wieder?

Erstens haben wirs bereits gebracht heute morgen im Wochenticker:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4733836#post4733836

Zweitens gehts da eben NICHT um Biogas und angeblich so verlogen-ökologische Energie, wie hier im Thema!

Sondern um eine Schweinemastanlage mit einem Unfall da.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Ach so.
Gülle ist nicht gleich Gülle.

Um was es in solchen Fällen geht:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...il-gegen-betreiber-von-wasserkraftwerken.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Doch Gülle ist Gülle - aber Dein Beitrag mit einer Mastanlage hat dennoch REIN GAR NICHTS in einem Thema um Biogas und verlogene Öko-Energie zu suchen.

Du musst es auch nicht begreifen, sondern Dich nur an Regeln und Vorgaben halten und entweder passende Themen finden oder dann ein neues aufmachen.

Auch "Wissenschaftler" oder "Juristen" sollten nicht so lernresistent sein ,das haben andere auch schon hinbekommen.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*



geomas schrieb:


> Technische Defekte sind niemals „grün”.
> 
> Von Defekten, Schlamperei, Planungs- oder Wartungsmängeln (jetzt ganz generell, komplett unabhängig von der oben geschilderten Havarie, da will ich absolut nichts unterstellen) betroffen sind und waren Anlagen, Fabriken, Kraftwerke jeder Art.
> 
> ...




Absolut richtig. Das Thema hat rein gar nichts mit Grün, Ökowahnen etc. zu tun. 

In Wirklichkeit geht es nur um folgendes:
https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/them...haftungs-umweltschadensrecht-umweltstrafrecht


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 500.000 Liter Gülle in Gewässer: "Grüner" Biogasstrom vernichtet massiv Fischbest*

Auch wenn Du das nicht begreifen willst oder kannst (letzte Warnung hiermit):
Hier gehts eben NICHT um Recht, sondern in meinem Artikel hier (das weiss ich ,weil ich den geschrieben habe) gehts um den angelpolitischen Aspekt, wie die Ökowahnen ihre Dinge durchsetzen und Angler dabei auf der Strecke bleiben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> Kommentar
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ...Ich bin dafür denen das Außenministerium zu geben und mehr nicht.



Wie geht denn grüne Außenpolitik? |rolleyes




kati48268 schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es eine Alternative zu all dem Gedöns oder auch Neuwahlen: eine Minderheitsregierung!
> 
> Auch wenn ich gelyncht werde: die rot-grüne Minderheitsregierung 2010-2012 war eine der besten Landesregierungen, die NRW je hatte.
> Sie mussten Projekte mit der Opposition durchsetzen und auf einmal gelangen Schritte, die zuvor nie drin waren.
> Grün-ideologischer Mist ist da nicht viel durchgekommen, der kam direkt danach, als sie dann die Mehrheit hatten....



Das kann man gar nicht oft genug unterstreichen! #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie geht denn grüne Außenpolitik? |rolleyes



Erinnere dich an Turnschuh-Joschka.:m
Jetzt kann sich da von mir aus Özdemir zum Deppen machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Hier gehts aber NICHT um allgemeine oder Aussenpolitik, hier gehts  (aus guten Gründen und laut Regeln) REIN um Angelpolitik.
DANKE..


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Erinnere dich an Turnschuh-Joschka.:m...



Du meinst den Kosovokriegabnicker? Ne, lieber nicht... #t


----------



## hans albers (18. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

.. gut, das ich nicht nur angler bin....


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Aber nix machen, das überlasse ich dennoch den Verbänden und werde weiterhin entsprechende Punkte thematisieren und zur Diskussion stellen - und aufpassen, dass nicht immer die immer wieder gleichen das versuchen ins Offtopic zu ziehen.....
> 
> Steter Tropfen......



Und genau das ist der Punkt! Du stellst es eben nicht zur Diskussion, sondern behauptest etwas in der Erwartung, daß möglichst viele es bestätigen. Der Diskussionsspielraum ist in solchen Threads gleich Null.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Und wieder Offtopic und wieder die gleichen:
Wir haben genügend angelpolitische Themen in der ganzen Breite - statt alles zu zerschiessen hier,  einfach den Thread nehmen zum diskutieren, wo es passt .

Oder einen aufmachen, bei dem Du das Thema setzen kannst wie Du willst - Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schade doch, dass nun die Forderung nach Energiewende neben Windkraft auch durch dezentrale flächendeckende und AUFLAGENFREIE Wasserkraftwerke, die wirtschaftlicher und einnahmevermehrend arbeiten, vom Tisch sind. Schade!
> Wasserkraft, gerade durcch ältre kleine privatbetriebene Wasserkraftanlagen sind besonders fischfreundlich, wie sich ja bewährt.
> Den Fischen geht es ja dadurch sehr gut, denn
> gerade kleinere Wasserkraftanlagen sind traditionell Teil von Gewässern,  sie haben ihren angestammten Platz im Ökosystem. Entsprechend groß sind  auch die Erfahrungen zum Fischverhalten im Zusammenhang mit vielen  Anlagentypen und Einbausituationen. Deshalb muss kein wesentlicher zusätzlicher Bedarf für Forschungsförderung in diesem  Zusammenhang gesehen werden.
> ...




Was ich das ironisch wiedergegeben habe, ist wörtlich der Beitrag zur Sondierung der fdp für den Energiewechsel ...
Herkömmliche Wasserkraftwerke kleiner privater Betreiber ist seit je her ökologisch und fischverträglich ...
von der fdp war noch keiner an einem bayerischen Bach oder Fluss und hat das Drama dort vor Ort angesehen ...

Grüne sind nicht die einzigen Feinde der Angler;
die einen sind es aus ideologischen Gründen, die anderen aus ökonomischen Gründen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Jose schrieb:


> mir scheint, dass einige denken, AFD stünde for Angler Für Deutschland



#6 made my day


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Bliebe abzuwarten, wie weit man als Angler mit einer Partei käme, die den *menschgemachten Klimawandel* leugnet!
> 
> Man müßte also auch in diesem Fall den ganzen Kuchen und eben nicht nur die Rosinen essen.



#d#d#d#d#d

Das Klima wandelt sich von ganz alleine, dass einzige was wir tun die Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen und in welchem Umfang wir dies tun ist nicht bewiesen.


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> #d#d#d#d#d
> 
> Das Klima wandelt sich von ganz alleine, dass einzige was wir tun die Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen und in welchem Umfang wir dies tun ist nicht bewiesen.



Ist das wirklich alles, was Du zum Thema beizutragen hast?


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Erklär mal, was daran im Treadverlauf OFFTOPIC ist?
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4749272&postcount=600

Diese Zensur, wenn angelpolitisch nicht erwünschtes aus eigenem politischem Vorstellunge, ist unerträglich!


----------



## boardsurfer (21. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hier gehts aber eben NUR um Angelpolitik.
> 
> Auch Du hast die Regeln bei Registrierung anerkannt - halt Dich also dran.



Also bitte, mit deinem Kommentar und vielen vielen anderen Posts von dir und anderen in diesem Thread löst du undihr euch ganz klar von der Angelpolitik ab. Das ist ja nun wirklich eine etwas lächerliche Antwort.


----------



## boardsurfer (21. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*

Ausdrücklich an die Mods: Das hier ist nicht Offtopic, sondern Kritik an diesem Thread.

Sicherlich  geht es hier nur um Angelpolitik. Deshalb moniere ich ja, dass du,  Thomas, und auch viele andere hier weit über Angelpolitik hinausgehen,  indem sie auf der vermeintlich alleinigen Grundlage der Angelpolitik  allgemeinpolitische Aussagen treffen. Im Grunde dürfte hier null über  Parteivorlieben oder ähnliches gesprochen werden, wenn sich hier jeder  eingeschlossen der Mods an die Boardregeln hielte. Aussagen wie  "interessant, wie viele 'Angler' sich grüne Minister zu wünschen  scheinen" übersteigen Angelpolitik in hohem Maße, da diese auf die  tatsächliche politische Entscheidung übertragen wird. Das heißt: Sobald  hier jemand äußert, dass die Grünen hoffentlich unter 5% bleiben, oder  dass er zB die FDP gewählt hat, verlassen wir die Ebene der  Angelpolitik, da seine politische Einstellung eben zwangsläufig NICHT  NUR von Angelpolitik, sondern je nach Individuum mehr oder weniger stark auch  von anderen Themen abhängt. Das ist auch der Grund, warum vielen diese  Berichterstattung und Diskussionskultur samt Moderation von Thomas übel  aufstößt. Sie suggeriert, sich rein auf Angelpolitik zu beziehen, tut es  aber einfach nicht. Der Wahlprüfstein zum Beispiel war ein  weitestgehend positives Beispiel, sofern wir die Diskussion darunter mal  weglassen. Dort wurde wirklich nur auf Angelpolitik Bezug genommen.  Wenn aber jemand Parteivorlieben auch nur zwischen den Zeilen äußert,  dann widerspricht das einfach den Boardregeln. Dann mich, der spitz  darauf hinweist, auf diese Boardregeln zu verweisen, gibt dem ganzen  einen sehr faden Beigeschmack, da du, ob gewollt oder ungewollt, deine  "Machtposition" als Mod zur (nicht nur angel-)politischen Einflussnahme  durch schlichte Zensur ausnutzt. Im Grunde dürfte hier nicht einmal  darüber diskutiert werden, ob die Entscheidung von Lindner Respekt oder  Verachtung verdient, es müsste bei der sachlichen Feststellung des  Abbruches der Sondierungen durch Lindner bleiben. Sollte dieser  kritische Post aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund im Offtopic-Thread  landen, mach ich einen eigenen Thread daraus. Sollte dies unterbunden  werden, weiß ich, woran ich bei dieser Community bin. Trotzdem liebe  Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Ausdrücklich an die Mods: Das hier ist nicht Offtopic, sondern Kritik an diesem Thread.



Genau deswegen isses hier Offtopic, weil das nicht das Thema hier ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist die Schädlichkleit sehr umstritten.
> Hier arbeiten Lobby Wissenschaftler gegen Lobbswissenschaftler.
> Es soll zwar einige "neutrale" Gutachten geben welche Glyphosat unbendenklichkeit bescheinigen ...aber über 10 Ecken wird diesen Wissenschaftlern auch schon Parteilichkeit vorgeworfen.
> 
> ...



Glyphosat ist der letzte Dreck. Zeug wie dieses ist der Grund, warum Insektenbestände kaputt gehen, weil keine Blüte mehr hochkommt. 
Bauern, die diesen Mist einsetzen, sind Umweltzerstörer. Das sage ich als konservativer, weit von den Grünen entfernter und auf dem Land lebender Mensch.

Übrigens: Genau mit solchen Aktionen treibt man den Grünen die Wähler in die Arme.


----------



## hans albers (27. November 2017)

*AW: Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben*

danke...


----------



## Fruehling (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Davon haben Politiker mehr Angst als man denkt.....



Dann wird sich ja bald was ändern. 

Was europaweit mehr als 1,3 Millionen Unterschriften gegen die weitere Glyphosat-Zulassung bewirkt haben, sieht man gerade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Und irgendwann begreifst Du mit Deinem ständigen Offtopic, dass es hier nicht um Glyphosat geht ..


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du den Beitrag noch mal ansehen.
> 
> Sehr charmant auch Deine Art, auf Tippfehler hinzuweisen.
> 
> ...



Danke, ich finde es auch langsam peinlich, wie der Junge versucht aber auch jeden Thread von Thomas zu zerschiessen!
Muss wohl was persönliches sein?

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Hält dieses Fordern bzw. nicht Einsehen mit der Begründung, daß anderswo nicht konsequent (durch)verboten wird, eigentlich einer juristischen Prüfung stand?

Würde, falls Ja, bedeuten, daß ich einem Kontrolleur, der meinen evtl. widerrechtlichen Aalfang  beanstandet, mit großer Gelassenheit begegnen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

und wieder die üblichen Offtopicler, :
Es geht nicht um juristisches, sondern um angelpolitisches.

Eine politische Forderung bräuchte man nicht, wenn sie schon juristisch möglich wäre - dann wärs ja schon geltendes Recht. 

Eine politische Forderung stellt man dann, wenns noch nicht so ist und erst so werden soll.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Ich bin aber auch ein Idiot!

Danke allenthalben... 

Meine Frage bezog sich auf deine nicht vorhandene Bereitschaft zum Verzicht, die im Moment der Kontrolle ja eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

was eine angelpolitische Forderung  ist.


----------



## allegoric (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich gestern schon wie das hier endet?|kopfkrat
> 
> Thomas, Versuch es doch bitte Mal ohne Begriffe wie Schützerindustrie, spendensammelnde Irgendwas oder Frau Dr. ....
> 
> ...




Ich finde es gut, dass du die ehrlichen Worte an dieser Stelle wählst! Ich sehe das ähnlich und schade zur selben Zeit.

Die Artikel und Berichte im AB sind sehr wichtig und ein zentraler Anlaufpunkt für viele, um beim Thema "up to date" zu bleiben. Bringt man aber diverse Artikel und die Referenz AB zur Sprache, dann wird dieses Medium als "BILD-Abklatsch" abgetan genau wegen dieser Art des Schreibens. (Angel-)Lobbyarbeit halte ich persönlich für wichtig, aber der Stil muss auch stimmen, sonst wird man nicht ernst genommen. Und diesen Stempel hat das AB leider zur Zeit und das merke ich immer wieder in Diskussionen. Eine differenziertere Betrachtung von Angelthemen und alles was damit einhergeht, wäre wünschenswert. Auch gern der Versuch, die gegenteilige Meinung erst einmal verstehen zu lernen und dann darüber seine eigene (Angler-)Meinung zu bilden und das auch im Artikel darzulegen.

Schimpfwörter und Anspielungen sind nie eine Gute Wahl, um ernst genommen zu werden. Das würde ich mir für ein Artikel 2.0 im AB wünschen. Dann hätte das Medium auch wirklich die allgemeine Anerkennung, die es bis jetzt lediglich unter Anglern genießt.


----------



## knutwuchtig (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: An alle Anglerverbände*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Mit Kritik und Gegenwind dürften die Verbände kein Schwierigkeiten haben. Es ist der unsäglich Stil der hier oft vorherrscht, der das Problem ist.




stimmt , wozu in eine sachliche diskussion einsteigen,wenn die themen im stil der bild zeitung polemisiert werden. wenn ich die time line der entsprechenden themen anschaue und die aufmacher dazu .. da ist gar kein wille zum konsens, kein wille zur differenzierung da ist nur noch hass kappe.

was macht man also ?
schotten dicht und schiebt das board einfach in die bedeutungslosigkeit ab. das nennt man dann am langen arm verhungern lassen. außer ein paar giftige threats kommt ja eh nix.und der tatsächliche einfluss ist  eher marginal.


----------



## smithie (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich bzgl. der Fangquoten eigentlich was ändern, solange man nur an den Wirkungen rumdoktert?


Also wenn schon in der Ursachen-Wirkungskette rumdoktern, dann bitte aber auch an der richtigen Stelle. Du willst ja viel zu spät eingreifen.
7 Mrd. Menschen auf der Erde sind einfach zu viele...... |bigeyes


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



smithie schrieb:


> Also wenn schon in der Ursachen-Wirkungskette rumdoktern, dann bitte aber auch an der richtigen Stelle. Du willst ja viel zu spät eingreifen.
> 7 Mrd. Menschen auf der Erde sind einfach zu viele...... |bigeyes



Ich will eingreifen?

Soso...


----------



## smithie (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich will eingreifen?
> 
> Soso...


Sorry, habe vergessen, es geht ja nur um's palavern #h


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Gegen das Vergessen: http://www.onmeda.de/Medikament/Tebonin+forte+40mg--wirkung+dosierung.html


----------



## Garrett P.I. (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Ich plädiere ja für ne ordentlich Seuche, die die Menschheit mal um 2/3 dezimiert.........



Yeah, PETA und das Anglerboard, im Kampfe vereint!


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Was dich in deinem ideologischen Kampf stört, wir einfach gelöscht??
Das ist mir dann doch zu dumm!

Ich bin dann mal wech....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was dich in deinem ideologischen Kampf stört, wir einfach gelöscht??..


Nein, sondern wenn Du andere User persönlich angehst!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Wieso wiederholt der Herr Admin seine Postings ständig oder zitiert sich ständig selbst. Aufmerksamkeits-Problem?

Und komm mir nicht wieder mit "nicht persönlich" werden, guck dir einfach mal dein Vokabular und Schreibstil an. Einfach pauschal Gruppierungen immer wieder, hier und in anderen Threads, mit einschlägigen Wörtern zu bedenken und offenbar auch einen gewissen Sport darin zu sehen, neue diffamierende Ausdrücke zu finden, ist auch eine Art von "persönlich werden".

Diese Doppelmoral stinkt einfach nur noch. Aber wehe einer der User wird mal persönlich oder schreibt was offtopic, dann schreitet der Blockwart zur Tat, sich selbst als User wird aber alles genehmigt #q


----------



## Fruehling (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde nach wie vor den pragmatischen Ansatz des dänischen Ministers klasse, nicht nur einseitig auf Schützer zu hören wie es bei uns passiert, die einfach alles negieren was Menschen nützt oder wo Menschen etwas nutzen (da kann man schon teilweise fast von Menschenhass reden).
> 
> Statt dessen will er in diesem konkreten und lokalen Fall augenscheinlich versuchen, allen Seiten gerecht und misst auch der Arbeit der Menschen sowie ihren Ansprüchen einen Wert zu.
> 
> ...




Danke für dieses Statement, das ebenfalls in niveauvollem Gewand steckt! Ist ja nicht so, daß Du sowas nicht kannst. 

Alles wird gut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Wenns bei jemand auf Wortwahl statt auf Inhalt ankommt, ists traurig.

Und ob Du das niveauvoll findest oder nicht, hat auch nix mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, noch ist es in irgendeiner Weise relevant.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld"*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Aus nem Fangbild allein kann aber wohl keiner ne strafbare Handlung ableiten. Aus entsprechnden Zusatzhinweisen dann schon eher.



Was nun langsam aber sicher zur vollständigen Rehabilitierung der Honigbiene führen sollte!


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Aber ich bin ja nur Angler und kein verkappter Schützer..
> 
> Gott sei Dank..........



Wie nennt man eigentlich Menschen, die Fischbestände schützen (möchten)? :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*

Vor Anglern?
Anglerfeinde, Verbanditen, Schützer, Politiker..........

Für Angler:
Gibts leider kaum...

Hat was mitm Thema zu tun??


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Gefahr für die Fischbestände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor Anglern?
> Anglerfeinde, Verbanditen, Schützer, Politiker..........
> 
> Für Angler:
> ...



Exakt soviel wie dein dezenter Hinweis darauf, daß Du Angler und kein verkappter Schützer bist.


----------



## Fruehling (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

In der Natur der Sache liegt, daß die gesamte Anglerschaft breit aufgestellten Schlagzeilen wie "Naturschutz", "Tierschutz", "Tierquälerei", "Wirbeltieren Schmerzen zufügen", usw. nichts entgegenzusetzen hat.

Was interessiert es vor solch medien- und somit massentauglichen Schlagworten Otto-Normaldeutschen, wenn hier und da, vor allem aber regional meist sehr begrenzt, Gutes getan wird? Überregionale "Ereignisse", siehe Fehmarnbelt, sind da doch eher die Ausnahme und selbst die verpuffen ohne großen Nachhall.

Die deutsche Volksseele giert nach Alibidiskussionen, die das breite  Unwohlsein über eigenes Verschulden am globalen Menscheitsversagen ein  wenig lindert. Hierzu sind nicht Nischen geeignet, wohl aber o.g.  Schlagzeilen.

Selbstverständlich sollten Angler für ihre Rechte kämpfen! Was für eine Frage überhaupt... |rolleyes

Allein, ihre Waffen sind stumpf, weil sie niemanden nachhaltig interessieren - Umfragen mit 1.000 Teilnehmern eines Anglerforums hin oder her - Repräsentanz geht nämlich anders.


----------



## honeybee (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Bitte?
Wo ist denn mein Text hin?
Thread geschlossen kam gerade als Meldung?

Geht das schon wieder los? 
That sucks


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Nirgends - wahrscheinlich haste nicht auf abschicken gedrückt - System zeigt jedenfalls nix.

Und davon wenns wo wäre (wasses nicht ist), wirds eh nicht öffentlich  diskutiert, das weisst Du, da biste lange genug dabei.


----------



## honeybee (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Karpfen in der Boulevardpresse:  Karpfen, du bist ein toller Hecht*

Wieso Thomas......wieso kommen in Deinen redaktionellen immer wieder Diffamierungen und Betitelungen vor?
Macht man das so bei neutraler Berichterstattung und geforderter Toleranz?



> Winterloch?
> Koch doch mal wieder was! Oder geh Angeln



Ich wäre auch dafür. Oder WLAN/Internet Verbindung kappen.


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Einige haben wohl noch nicht die AB-Regeln in Detail studiert:

§1 
Thomas hat immer Recht

§2 
Sollte Thomas einmal nicht Recht haben oder lassen sich Argumente Andersdenkender nicht durch Abwertung mittels dazu (selbst) berufener Super-User hier lösen, tritt automatisch §1 in Kraft


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

@magi, ist quatsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*

Hat was mit der Anglerdiffamierung vom NABU zu tun?


----------



## smithie (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Das macht aber der NABU genauso wie wir Angler. Es ist keiner besser oder schlechter.
> Jeder verfolgt seine Interessen und möchte diese Kompromisslos durchsetzen.


Einseitig (!) wurden hier diverse Kompromissvorschläge eingebracht. Bei allen lief es auf der "anderen Seite" (Naturschutz) darauf hinaus: nein, ganz oder gar nicht. Gott sei Dank hat die Politik in dem Fall "gar nicht" entschieden.

Auf was beziehst Du "herumtoffeln"? Die Themendiskussionen im AB? Ja, die sind sicherlich genauso einseitig, wie die in einem Naturschutz Forum auch einseitig wären.

Die Alternative wäre, dass die NABU Berichterstattung so stehen bleibt. Ob das besser ist?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: MOZ berichtet: Berufsfischer braucht Angler*

Thomas, ich frag mich, wenn Du eigentlich hier und in anderen Themen gar nicht diskutieren willst, sondern nur Deine eigene festgelegte und selbstreferentielle Meinung in unendlichen Wiederholungsschleifen rausposaunen willst, warum Du überhaupt solche Themen eröffnest. Schreib's doch in die Anglerpraxis und dann is gut. Oder geht es Dir nur um Traffic, da die Lust an ernsthaften, tiefgehenden, differenzierten Auseinandersetzungen ja seit Jahren im Sinken begriffen ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: MOZ berichtet: Berufsfischer braucht Angler*

Bleib einfach beim Thema und lass das peersönliche....


----------



## honeybee (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



smithie schrieb:


> Auf was beziehst Du "herumtoffeln"? Die Themendiskussionen im AB? Ja, die sind sicherlich genauso einseitig, wie die in einem Naturschutz Forum auch einseitig wären.
> 
> Die Alternative wäre, dass die NABU Berichterstattung so stehen bleibt. Ob das besser ist?



Zu erstem kann ich nix sagen und mir kein Urteil erlauben, es wären Mutmaßungen, da ich noch in keinem Naturschutzforum war und ich auch nicht vorhabe, dies zu tun.

Ich wiederhole es aber sehr gerne erneut.
Wenn in dem betreffenden NABU FB Thema, Angler ihre Meinung kundtun und dafür eine Wortwahl benutzen, die unterste Schublade ist, bekommt uns das nicht. Im Gegenteil...
Es gab in dem betreffendem NABU FB Theam auch durchaus sehr gute Kommentare. Aber was bleibt denn bei den "Gegnern" und bei dem "Otto-Normal-Bürger-der-nicht-angelt-und-nicht-Schützer" ist hängen?
Nicht die guten fachlichen Beiträge, nein. Es bleiben die hängen, die negativ hervorstechen.

Das werden wieder einige nicht verstehen.....ist mir auch völlig klar.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



honeybee schrieb:


> Genauso wie wir sehen, das solche Vereine/Verbände eine Gefahr für uns Angler sind, *genau so sehen dieser Vereine/Verbände in uns Anglern eine Gefahr*.
> 
> Das es da zu Reibereien kommt, ist völlig verständlich, da 2 völlig unterschiedliche Interessengruppen aufeinander prallen.
> 
> ...



Wir eine Gefahr für den NABU? |kopfkrat

Fordert ein Angler oder deren Verbände die grundsätzliche Abschaffung des Vogelschutzes?
Fordern Angler ein Betretungsverbot der Landschaft, Uferzonen etc.  für Nabu- Mitglieder?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die veröffentlichen aber nicht alles
> Und das aus gutem Grund.
> 
> Gibt dank ihrer egoistisch "Natur für uns, der Rest kann von draußen zuschauen" Denke, nämlich immer öfter Stress mit Teilen der Bevölkerung, die so rein gar nix mit Angeln am Hut haben aber ebenfalls von Verboten betroffen sind( aber immer öfter schlichtweg bewusst ignorieren)
> ...



Wir verstehen uns


----------



## Fruehling (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Nur ne kurze Zwischenfrage, da es ja gerade diskutiert wird: Was ist eigentlich an Wettkampfangeln und Setzkescherhaltung erstrebenswert?

Ich frage auch deshalb, weil in NL durch dieses Tun große Flußabschnitte regelrecht weißfischfrei wurden!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja - nur hat das vor Drosse keine Sau interessiert....



Bedeutet, daß es schon deshalb gut war? Man könnte nämlich auch in Form von "besser spät als gar nicht" argumentieren, oder?


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das war eine persönliche Frage an Thomas, als was er sich für besser bezeichnen würde !!!
> Der angelt und hat auch als Koch gearbeitet und deshalb auch die Frage...
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger...
> Rein aus Interesse und Humor, auch nicht in positiven bzw. negativen Sinne gemeint...



Die er Dir, wie Du siehst, nicht beantworten wird.
Probiere es doch mal ob

Edit: er hat's ja doch getan


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Angeln ist auch Fischen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Offtopic an
Angeln ist Angeln
Fischen ist Fischen
Dialekte sind Dialekte

Deswegen schrieb ich bewusst von MEINER Definition, weil ich nicht mit einigem/n anderen in einen Topf geworfen werden will als Angler:


> Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.



Ich lehne weder berufliche Fischerei noch die Sport- und Angelfischerei ab, bin aber nun mal selber nur Angler.

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...



Dass dies MEINE persönliche Definition ist, habe ich des öfteren angemerkt.

Ich halte die dennoch gerade in der Unterscheidung in der heutigen Zeit für wichtig.
Offtopic aus.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen*

Ich halte mich da an die deutsche Sprache, weil mich dann die Leute auch nicht missverstehen. Danach ist Anglen eine Form des Fischens. Jeder Angler ist ein Fischer, nicht jeder Fischer ist ein Angler.  Jemand der das nur in der Freizeit macht, ist ein Sportfischer oder Hobbyangler. Sagt beides das selbe aus. Alles andere würde nur "Graubereiche" erzeugen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Offtopic-Sammelthread*

Dazu mach ich uns mal nen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## Sharpo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen Angelverbote?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Kanaleristo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein. Angeln sollte wieder Freiheit bedeuten, ohne Zwangsmitgliedschaft in einem Verein oder Verband, öffentliche Gewässer sollten kostenlos beangelt werden können. Einfach so, für jeden - ohne Prüfung.
> ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

Aha, Beiträge werden hier wieder einfach gelöscht. Kann mir dann bitte ein Mod mal sagen, mit welcher Begründung Dropshots und mein Beitrag gelöscht wurde???

 Mich als Klug-"Lehrer" beschimpfen zu lassen ist ok oder was?

 Extrem ranziges Verhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Flourocarbonfragen...*

GENAU deswegen wurde gelöscht:
Macht euren persönlichen Stress unter euch aus!!

Und Modarbeit wird nicht öffentlich diskutiert, das kannst Du bei Fragen per PN anfragen.


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Da ja in diesem Thema ja in der Überschrift zu lesen ist "Meinung"....

Hier kommt meine Meinung.
Als Anstoss nehme ich DIESEN Thread ohne jegliche persönliche Wertung.

Für mich ist es u.a. Waidgerecht, Tiere (Fische einbezogen), die eine Schonzeit haben, in Ruhe zu lassen.

Wie gesagt, meine persönliche Meinung....


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Gier frißt Hirn!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hier kommt meine Meinung.
> Als Anstoss nehme ich DIESEN Thread ohne jegliche persönliche Wertung.
> 
> Für mich ist es u.a. Waidgerecht, Tiere (Fische einbezogen), die eine Schonzeit haben, in Ruhe zu lassen.



Danke für den Beitrag, dem ich mich anschließen kann!
Nur habe ich im Gegensatz zu dir eine Wertung zu solchen Leuten. Darf ich hier aber nicht kundtun, dies würde sonst wiedermal nicht der Netiquette entsprechen!

Jürgen


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag, dem ich mich anschließen kann!
> Nur habe ich im Gegensatz zu dir eine Wertung zu solchen Leuten. Darf ich hier aber nicht kundtun, dies würde sonst wiedermal nicht der Netiquette entsprechen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ich habe es halt nett ausformuliert, da ich sonst wieder gestraft und/oder betitelt werde :g


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da ja in diesem Thema ja in der Überschrift zu lesen ist "Meinung"....
> 
> Hier kommt meine Meinung.
> Als Anstoss nehme ich DIESEN Thread ohne jegliche persönliche Wertung.
> ...



#6 Schonzeit heißt schonen = in Ruhe lassen!


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Dieses Thema.....Waidgerechtigkeit.....wäre auch gut kombinierbar mit diesem Grauzonen Thread.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Waidgerecht ist für mich, den Fisch mit nassen Händen anzupacken, und wenn ich ihn ablegen muss, das auf eine genässte  Unterlage zu legen.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Testudo schrieb:


> Waidgerecht ist für mich, den Fisch mit nassen Händen anzupacken, und wenn ich ihn ablegen muss, das auf eine genässte  Unterlage zu legen.



#6

Oder die Drillzeit durch angepaßtes Gerät zu reduzieren, widerhakenlos zu fischen, Fotosessiones (wenn unbedingt nötig) kurz zu fassen, einen Kraftschneider wie den Cobolt von Knipex griffbereit zu haben oder auch, eigentlich recht banal, beim Vertikalen auf Angeltiefen größer 8-9 Meter zu verzichten.

Alles easy peasy, wenn man nur will...


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Dieses Thema.....Waidgerechtigkeit.....wäre auch gut kombinierbar mit diesem Grauzonen Thread.



Bzw lässt es sich prima auf "sei kein aschlock und schalt dein hirn ein" zusammen fassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Fruehling schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Oder die Drillzeit durch angepaßtes Gerät zu reduzieren, widerhakenlos zu fischen, Fotosessiones (wenn unbedingt nötig) kurz zu fassen, einen Kraftschneider wie den Cobolt von Knipex griffbereit zu haben oder auch, eigentlich recht banal, beim Vertikalen auf Angeltiefen größer 8-9 Meter zu verzichten.
> 
> Alles easy peasy, wenn man nur will...



Wer doziert,  das ein Fisch aus der Höhe nicht mehr geworfen werden soll, hätte vorher besser die Hände nass gemacht :m das hätte dem Fisch auch sehr gut getan.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wer doziert,  das ein Fisch aus der Höhe nicht mehr geworfen werden soll, hätte vorher besser die Hände nass gemacht :m das hätte dem Fisch auch sehr gut getan.



Jajaja... :q

Immer biste so schlau!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Jajaja... :q
> 
> Immer biste so schlau!



Quoten Gutmensch:vik:


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

waidgerechtigkeit?
warum sollte es die geben, wo es im leben generell keine gerechtigkeit gibt?
aber über einen kodex könnten angler sich verständigen, bloß wen interessiert das außerhalb der nicht einigen anglerszene?

alles larifari


einmal gehämmert in stein aufm berg 'mose' sind die nur noch pein für angler.
seh ich wie thomas.

warum also dies larifari?
das feindliche gedrisse läuft doch irgendwo ganz anders ab als hier vor unserer hütte AB".

wir angler können die allein nicht toppen, wir brauchen verbündete, die mächtigsten am liebsten.


----------



## Fruehling (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Für die Welt ist es nur ein Fisch aber für den Fisch ist es die Welt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ob man das Kodex nennt, Knigge oder mit dem alt hergebrachten Begriff waidgerechtes Verhalten ist doch in  der  Sache egal.  Ich habe als Jungangler von älteren Anglern schon so manche Verhaltensregeln unter dem Mantel der Waidgerechtigkeit vermittelt bekommen und war stolz darauf. Auch in den Fachzeitschriften der Zeit  Ende der 70er Jahre und später wurde es erwähnt.

Fand ich nicht schädlich und so war mir schon einiges bekannt, als ich mich auf die Prüfung vorbereitet habe.


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Waidgerechtigkeit.....
Der Mensch ist der Predator hier auf dieser Welt. Nicht Deutschland, nicht Niederlande, nicht USA.....nein auf dem Planeten Erde.

WIR sind die, die entscheiden, bewusst im Falle der Jagd (angeln schließe ich mit ein), wer leben darf und wer sterben darf. Dementsprechend "Fair" verhalte ich mich gegenüber meiner Beute.

Ja und auch ein Stück Weitsicht spielt da mit ein. Ich möchte auch in 5 oder 10 Jahren, meinem Trieb, dem jagen, nachgehen können. Genauso möchte ich, das meine Nachkommen dies tun können. Also schone ich die Resourcen, wo es mir nur möglich ist und nach meinem besten Wissen und Gewissen.
Ersteres sollte uns vermittelt wurden sein......zweiteres.....kann ich nicht beurteilen

Gier hat hier nix zu suchen und ist auch fehl am Platze.

Wer A sagt muss durchaus auch B sagen. Das spiegelt sich dann wieder in evtl. mehr Verboten/Regeln durch Ausnutzung und Unkluges Verhalten, durch erhöhte Preise für Angelgenehmigungen durch Besatz usw usw usw

Der Krug geht solange zum Brunnen, bis er bricht


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit.....
> Der Mensch ist der Predator hier auf dieser Welt. Nicht Deutschland, nicht Niederlande, nicht USA.....nein auf dem Planeten Erde.
> 
> WIR sind die, die entscheiden, bewusst im Falle der Jagd (angeln schließe ich mit ein), wer leben darf und wer sterben darf. Dementsprechend "Fair" verhalte ich mich gegenüber meiner Beute.
> ...


|good:#r
Genau so schaut es aus! Danke Jana!


----------



## iGude (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit.....
> Der Mensch ist der Predator hier auf dieser Welt. Nicht Deutschland, nicht Niederlande, nicht USA.....nein auf dem Planeten Erde.
> 
> WIR sind die, die entscheiden, bewusst im Falle der Jagd (angeln schließe ich mit ein), wer leben darf und wer sterben darf. Dementsprechend "Fair" verhalte ich mich gegenüber meiner Beute.
> ...



#r    So schauts aus ....


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit.....
> Der Mensch ist der Predator hier auf dieser Welt. Nicht Deutschland, nicht Niederlande, nicht USA.....nein auf dem Planeten Erde.
> 
> WIR sind die, die entscheiden, bewusst im Falle der Jagd (angeln schließe ich mit ein), wer leben darf und wer sterben darf. Dementsprechend "Fair" verhalte ich mich gegenüber meiner Beute.
> ...




Und das wird kommen!

Sehr gut Jana!


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Manchmal ist auch der Mensch die Beute.
Verhält sich der Jäger dann gegenüber dem Menschen auch Waidgerecht oder ist dies  mal wieder eine einseitige Regelung.  lol:q

Waidgerecht..in jedem Land etwas anderes...


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Manchmal ist auch der Mensch die Beute.
> Verhält sich der Jäger dann gegenüber dem Menschen auch Waidgerecht oder ist dies  mal wieder eine einseitige Regelung.  lol:q


Sollen wir tatsächlich den Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier diskutieren? Auch wenn man es nach Genuss einiger Beiträge hier nie glauben würde - der Mensch ist aufgrund seiner Intelligenz ein spitzenprädator und kann im Gegensatz zu den Tieren die Menschen fressen würden die Konsequenzen seiner Handlungen begreifen und mit etwas Mühe zumindest teilweise vorhersehen. Allein deshalb sollte man mit Beständen schonend umgehen; aber ob man das sagt oder Peng - wer sich ereifern will über worthülsen wird hier dankbare Abnehmer finden. 


> Waidgerecht..in jedem Land etwas anderes...



Hier ist Deutschland, da ist es mir völlig  Piepe, um nicht zu sagen schnurz, was Waidgerechtigkeit in Kuala Lumpur oder dem Sudan bedeutet. Wichtig ist was es hier bedeutet - und wenn ich sehe, wie viel Zuspruch Jana bekommt bin ich erleichtert dass es noch Menschen mit augen im Kopf und  der Fähigkeit die dazwischen liegende Masse zu benutzen gibt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit.....
> Der Mensch ist der Predator hier auf dieser Welt. Nicht Deutschland, nicht Niederlande, nicht USA.....nein auf dem Planeten Erde.
> 
> WIR sind die, die entscheiden, bewusst im Falle der Jagd (angeln schließe ich mit ein), wer leben darf und wer sterben darf. Dementsprechend "Fair" verhalte ich mich gegenüber meiner Beute.
> ...



#6 #h


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sollen wir tatsächlich den Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier diskutieren? Auch wenn man es nach Genuss einiger Beiträge hier nie glauben würde - der Mensch ist aufgrund seiner *Intelligenz* ein spitzenprädator und kann im Gegensatz zu den Tieren die Menschen fressen würden die Konsequenzen seiner Handlungen begreifen und mit etwas Mühe zumindest teilweise vorhersehen. *Allein deshalb sollte man mit Beständen schonend umgehen*; aber ob man das sagt oder Peng - wer sich ereifern will über worthülsen wird hier dankbare Abnehmer finden.
> 
> 
> Hier ist Deutschland, da ist es mir völlig  Piepe, um nicht zu sagen schnurz, was Waidgerechtigkeit in Kuala Lumpur oder dem Sudan bedeutet. Wichtig ist was es hier bedeutet - und wenn ich sehe, wie viel Zuspruch Jana bekommt bin ich erleichtert dass es noch Menschen mit augen im Kopf und  der Fähigkeit die dazwischen liegende Masse zu benutzen gibt.



Da zweifel ich immer mehr dran.

Das Problem ist aber meist "ich will, ich will jetzt und ich will am meisten"


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Da zweifel ich immer mehr dran.
> 
> Das Problem ist aber meist "ich will, ich will jetzt und ich will am meisten"



"Wenn alle dumm und unvernünftig sind will ich das auch sein" - Leider!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

da scheinbar da alles nur noch auf Entnahme reduziert wird, hier nochmal die Eingangsfrage



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob waidgerecht oder gute fachliche Praxis:
> *Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
> _Nämlich *angeln*, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren.._
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Die Ignoranz deiner Eingangsfrage zeigt dass es die geneigte Leserschaft anders sieht. Und es geht mittlerweile eben nicht um Entnahme sondern uns beangeln während der Schonzeit, ob erlaubt oder nicht. Es wird der Inhalt der Waidgerechtigkeit diskutiert, siehe hierzu auch die Überschrift des Threads.


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da scheinbar da alles nur noch auf Entnahme reduziert wird, hier nochmal die Eingangsfrage



Hier reduziert niemand auf Entnahme, oder steht das irgendwo, das es explizit um Entnahme geht?

Du wolltest Meinungen....hier hast Du sie.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da scheinbar da alles nur noch auf Entnahme reduziert wird, hier nochmal die Eingangsfrage



ist es so? |kopfkrat

#d peinlich, extrem peinlich nur noch ...


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Du wolltest Meinungen...



Ja, aber doch nicht diese


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da scheinbar da alles nur noch auf Entnahme reduziert wird, hier nochmal die Eingangsfrage





> Thomas9904  Beitrag anzeigen
> 
> Ob waidgerecht oder gute fachliche Praxis:
> Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
> ...



Hallo Thomas, 

Was möchtest du uns mit diesen Sätzen mit 2 Doppelpunkt ohne für mich erkennbaren kausalen Zusammenhang überhaupt ausdrücken?

Das es nicht nur um die Entnahme geht, siehst du u.a. in meinem Posting zu dem schonenden Behandlung der gefangenen Fische ohne Verwertungsabsicht.

Warum nicht einfach prodaktiv selbst an solchen Grundsätzen mitwirken und dabei wichtige Ziele festhalten.

Wie zum Beispiel catch and decide,  Küchenfenster, Lebendhälterung .


----------



## Drxpshxt (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob waidgerecht oder gute fachliche Praxis:
> *Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
> _Nämlich *angeln*, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren.._
> 
> ...



Eben genau dieser Teil führt meiner Meinung nach zu den Missverständnissen. Du hast da irgend einen "Kampf" im Hinterkopf, den Du in Bezug auf den Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit offenbar ganz alleine führst.

Wie genau man den Begriff definieren möchte, ob es um das fachlich korrekte Töten von Tieren bei der Jagd und Angelei geht, oder ob der Begriff das allgemeine regelkonforme Jagen und Angeln umfasst, hat erstens nichts mit diesem Kampf zu tun, und schließt diesen aber auch nicht aus!

Jeder hier kann sich unter dem Begriff etwas vorstellen, mal kürzer, mal weiter gefasst.

Oder vielleicht bin ich zu blöde, vielleicht kann mir noch jemand anderes erklären, warum das eine Alibidiskussion sein soll, um nicht irgend einen Kampf annehmen zu müssen.....


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht bin ich zu blöde, vielleicht kann mir noch jemand anderes erklären, warum das eine Alibidiskussion sein soll, um nicht irgend einen Kampf annehmen zu müssen.....



Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Das Gleiche wie im Angelsportfliegenfischer Thread oder tausend anderen. Ich finde es schade weil es imho der guten Sache eher schadet denn nützt und eher dafür sorgt, dass sich potentielle Unterstützer abwenden denn engagieren


----------



## Minimax (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Jeder hier kann sich unter dem Begriff etwas vorstellen, mal kürzer, mal weiter gefasst.



Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt: Es gibt soviele Waidgerechtigkeit*en *wie es Angler gibt. Es handelt sich um höchst indiviuelle Sets aus normativen Verhaltensweisen, die mehr oder weniger große Schnittmengen mit dem gesetzlich Erlaubten sowie dem Sozial akzeptierten aufweisen können, aber nicht müssen. der Begriff des Tabu hilft.


Ich behaupte: Auch der schwärzeste Schwarzangler hat ein solches Set, wie bizarr und verdreht es dem Ottonormalangler auch erscheinen mag. Er kann garnicht anders, denn auch das Ablehnen bestimmter Verhaltensweisen ist eine Entscheidung.

Ich glaube ferner, das es garnicht möglich ist, eine allgemeingültige Waidgerechtigkeit zu kodifizieren, denn sofort würde ein jeder bestimmte Aspekte davon annehmen, andere aber ablehnen: Wiederum hätten wir 5 Millionen 
Waidgerechtigkeiten.

Die Frage, ob solch ein Regelkanon gut oder schlecht, politisch klug oder nicht wäre, stellt sich in dieser Perspektive gar nicht. (ausserdem sind wir im Unterforum "Angeln allgemein" und nicht "Angeln im Politik und Verbänden")

Also, schätz ich.

hg 
Minimax


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja, aber doch nicht diese



Hallo Alex,

es ist wie mit so vielen Umfragen. 

Meinungen gibt es so viele unterschiedliche. Ich finde es aber sehr verwerflich, wenn man nur die eigene akzeptiert bzw Meinungen, die den selben geistigen Inhalt besitzen.

Wozu dann Umfragen? Um andere zu betiteln und an die Wand zu stellen? Um öffentliche Exempel zu statuieren? 




> Ich finde es schade weil es imho der guten Sache eher schadet denn nützt und eher dafür sorgt, dass sich potentielle Unterstützer abwenden denn engagieren



Damit stehst Du nicht alleine da.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sollen wir tatsächlich den Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier diskutieren? Auch wenn man es nach Genuss einiger Beiträge hier nie glauben würde - der Mensch ist aufgrund seiner Intelligenz ein spitzenprädator und kann im Gegensatz zu den Tieren die Menschen fressen würden die Konsequenzen seiner Handlungen begreifen und mit etwas Mühe zumindest teilweise vorhersehen. Allein deshalb sollte man mit Beständen schonend umgehen; aber ob man das sagt oder Peng - wer sich ereifern will über worthülsen wird hier dankbare Abnehmer finden.
> 
> 
> Hier ist Deutschland, da ist es mir völlig  Piepe, um nicht zu sagen schnurz, was Waidgerechtigkeit in Kuala Lumpur oder dem Sudan bedeutet. Wichtig ist was es hier bedeutet - und wenn ich sehe, wie viel Zuspruch Jana bekommt bin ich erleichtert dass es noch Menschen mit augen im Kopf und  der Fähigkeit die dazwischen liegende Masse zu benutzen gibt.



Du hast die Frage nicht begriffen.

Dennoch:
Was hat schonender Umgang mit Beständen mit dem Thema Waidgerecht zu tun?  Doch wohl eher nichts.

Davon ab aber, zum Thema  Waidgerecht  hat selbst in DE jeder verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast die Frage nicht begriffen.



Hat er in meinen Augen schon. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dennoch:
> Was hat schonender Umgang mit Beständen mit dem Thema Waidgerecht zu tun?  Doch wohl eher nichts.


und eben


Sharpo schrieb:


> Davon ab aber, zum Thema  Waidgerecht  hat selbst in DE jeder verschiedene Meinungen.



Du widersprichst dich  #h


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hat er in meinen Augen schon.
> 
> 
> und eben
> ...



Da ist kein Widerspruch.

Aber mal eine kurze Aufklärung um was es geht.

In einem Beitrag wurde das Angeln auf geschützte Arten verurteilt.
Dazu erstmal: Andere Länder andere Sitten.
Dazu, wissen wir alle, das unsere geregelten Schonzeiten nicht immer bzw. selten den Laichverhalten der Fische entspricht.
Während der Schonzeit wird der Angler welcher auf geschützte Fische angelt nun stigmatisiert.
Nach der Schonzeit obwohl die Fische sehr oft noch im vollem Laichkleid sind ist alles tutti?
Offenbar. Solch einer Erhebung ins besser Angler sein...Kotzsmily fehlt.

Davon ab spielt dieses unsere getue in der Natur keine Rolle.

Auch ist der Mensch von Natur aus nicht an der Spitze der Nahrungskette. Erst unsere techn. 
Errungenschaften haben uns dazu verholfen und dennoch ist uns so manches Tier in einer 1:1 Situation überlegen.
Das mag man als zivilisierter Städter zwar nicht gerne wahrhaben ist aber leider Fakt.

Und dann zielte genau darauf meine Frage. Tierrechte!..
Waidgerecht, Schutz etc. etc blablabla sind alles von uns auf uns aufgelegte Regeln. Der Natur juckt es nicht die Bohne.

Aber Angler welche auf geschützte Fische angeln...
Man kann es mit dem Blödsinn ehrlich gesagt auch übertreiben.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

@Sharpo
Selbst wenn es Blödsinn wäre
Es kann und darf trotzdem jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu haben genauso wie jeder die Eingangsfrage auf seine eigen weise Verstehen kann und darf!

Immerhin leben wir immer noch in einem Land wo feie Meinungsäusserung erlaubt ist auch wenn einige der Meinung sind (nicht persönlich gemeint), dass nur ihre ganz spezielle Meinung zählt und gilt!

Danke


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> Selbst wenn es Blödsinn wäre
> Es kann und darf trotzdem jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu haben genauso wie jeder die Eingangsfrage auf seine eigen weise Verstehen kann und darf!
> 
> ...



Ich habe niemandem die Meinung verboten oder abgesprochen
Ich habe eine Frage gestellt.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Ich habe eine Frage gestellt.



Außer der einen, die Du dir flux selber beantwortet hast, hast Du genau das eben nicht.


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da ja in diesem Thema ja in der Überschrift zu lesen ist "Meinung"....
> 
> Hier kommt meine Meinung.
> Als Anstoss nehme ich DIESEN Thread ohne jegliche persönliche Wertung.
> ...



Eine Schonzeit, wo geschont wird, existiert in den Niederlanden nicht.
Das kann man als deutscher Angler nicht unbedingt gut nachvollziehen. Bei uns steht der Begriff *Schon*zeit ja schon in den Fischereigesetzen (bzw. Verordnungen).



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> #6 Schonzeit heißt schonen = in Ruhe lassen!



Das ist korrekt. Und deshalb heißt es in den Niederlanden auch nicht Schonzeit.
Sondern gesloten tiijd. Geschlossene Zeit.


Wenn ein deutscher Angler über die Grenze in die Niederlande fährt, ist er gut beraten die hier erlangten Moralvorstellungen an der Grenze abzulegen. #6
Spätesten mit dem deutschen *fangen um zu entnehmen* ist man da am unteren Ende der (gesellschaftlichen) Wertevorstellungen angelangt. 

Hier hingegen ergibt sich aus dem *fangen um zu entnehmen* in Verbindung mit dem Entnahmeverbot durch die rechtlich vorgeschriebene Schonzeit zwangsläufig den Fisch in Ruhe lassen zu müssen.

Behauptet man nun, dass die fischereirechtlichen Vorgaben deutscher Gesetze und Verordnung die Grundlage der Waidgerechtigkeit bilden, dann sind ja folglich die primitiven Ausländer zu weiten Teilen durch die Bank weg Barbaren. Oder? ;+ Wir sind waidgerecht. Die sind es nicht. Hm...

Das ist natürlich überspitzt formuliert |wavey: .


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Das kann ich nicht einfach so stehen lassen.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Dazu, wissen wir alle, das unsere geregelten Schonzeiten nicht immer bzw. selten den Laichverhalten der Fische entspricht.
> Während der Schonzeit wird der Angler welcher auf geschützte Fische angelt nun stigmatisiert.
> Nach der Schonzeit obwohl die Fische sehr oft noch im vollem Laichkleid sind ist alles tutti?
> Offenbar. Solch einer Erhebung ins besser Angler sein...Kotzsmily fehlt.



Hier wird deutlich, dass die Gleichung Weidgerecht = Tierschutzgerecht vielleicht nicht aufgehen könnte. Während der Schonzeit angelt man nicht auf die geschonte Art, weil es der Schonzeit und damit der gesetzlichen Regelung widersprechen würde. Befinden sich die geschonten Fische nach der Schonzeit noch beim Laichgeschäft setze ich den Fisch zurück ... Wenn ja aus welchen anderen Grund, als dem Gedanken der Weidgerechtigkeit. 


Davon ab spielt dieses unsere getue in der Natur keine Rolle.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch ist der Mensch von Natur aus nicht an der Spitze der Nahrungskette. Erst unsere techn.
> Errungenschaften haben uns dazu verholfen und dennoch ist uns so manches Tier in einer 1:1 Situation überlegen.
> Das mag man als zivilisierter Städter zwar nicht gerne wahrhaben ist aber leider Fakt.



Das Gehirn des Menschen gehört zu ihm und seiner Art. Damit kannst du die Fähigkeit des Menschen, sich Werkzeuge zu bauen nicht einfach ausklammern. Daher steht der Mensch eben sehr wohl an der Spitze der Nahrungskette. Was meinst du, wer die Erde sonst in dieser Weise ruiniert.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und dann zielte genau darauf meine Frage. Tierrechte!..
> Waidgerecht, Schutz etc. etc blablabla sind alles von uns auf uns aufgelegte Regeln. Der Natur juckt es nicht die Bohne.
> 
> Aber Angler welche auf geschützte Fische angeln...
> Man kann es mit dem Blödsinn ehrlich gesagt auch übertreiben.


Hier ist der gedankliche Zusammenhang ein anderer. 

Zunächst sind Vergleiche wie: Der Löwe, der einen Menschen anfällt achtet auch nicht auf Weidgerechtigkeit unsinnig. Der Mensch unterscheidet sich vom Tier dadurch, dass er in seinem Verhalten *eine Wahl* hat! Der Löwe handelt aus Instinkt und nicht aus einem freien Willen heraus. Der freie Wille des Menschen und die damit gegebene Handlungsfreiheit für unmittelbar zur Frage der Moral. Denn moralisch Handeln kann immer nur der, der bei seiner Handlung eine Wahl hat. Nämlich die Wahl zwischen der moralisch richtigen Handlung und der moralisch falschen Handlung. Damit kann man auch sagen: ohne Handlungsfreiheit gibt es keine Moral.

Da das Tier zu einer moralischen Handlung nicht imstande ist, besteht zunächst auch keine Notwendigkeit das Tier in das Wertekonzept der Moral mit aufzunehmen. Es gibt keine naturgegebene Verpflichtung des Menschen gegenüber dem Tier moralisch zu handeln. Eine solche Verpflichtung können wir uns nur freiwillig selber auferlegen. Und da sind wird dann auch unmittelbar wieder bei dem Begriff der Weidgerechtigkeit. Diese ist nämlich nichts anderes als die vom Menschen frei gewählte Selbstverpflichtung gegenüber dem Tier. Diese hat sich zum einen in gesetzlichen Regelungen manifestiert, die von allen einzuhalten sind. Sie findet aber auch durch selbst gewählte Einschränkungen eines jeden Anglers statt. Letztere ist gesetzlich nicht fixiert und obliegt der freien Entscheidung eines jeden Einzelnen. Damit ist die Weidgerechtigkeit gleich Tierschutsrechte + X. Das X bestimmt dann halt jeder selber.


----------



## Drxpshxt (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Also jetzt nochmal:
Waidgerechtigkeit ist ein uralter Begriff, und bedeutet so etwas wie gemäß den Regeln und Ausbildung der Jagd. Also fachlich/handwerklich korrekt Es ist auch bei der Jagd ein schwammiger Begriff, aber jeder weiß, was gemeint ist. Nämlich:

"Nach § 1 Abs. 3 BJG sind bei der Ausübung der Jagd die allgemein anerkannten Grundsätze deutscher Waidgerechtigkeit zu beachten. Der Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit kann als die Summe der rechtlich bedeutsamen, allgemein anerkannten, geschriebenen oder ungeschriebenen Regeln definiert werden, die bei der Ausübung der Jagd als Waidmännische Pflichten zu beachten sind." (https://www.jagdverband.de/content/waidgerechtigkeit)

Gibt es das auch beim Angeln?|kopfkrat
Gegenfrage: Wieso sollte es das da nicht geben?

Es ist ein Überbegriff, jeder weiß worum es geht. Eine exakte Definition ist nicht nötig, weil eben die Einzelbestimmungen in Gesetzen und Gewässerordnungen etc. geregelt sind.
Kein Mensch wird vor Gericht stehen, weil er "nicht waidgerecht" gefischt hat, sondern wegen der Verletzung einer speziellen Vorschrift.

Was spricht denn jetzt gegen die Verwendung des Begriffs?

Auch aus der anderen Diskussion ("GUTE FACHLICHE PRAXIS IN DER ANGELFISCHEREI, TIERSCHUTZ 
Der Verband tritt für eine gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei ein. Eine daran orientierte Fischerei entspricht den ethischen Grundsätzen des Tierschutzes. Alle Fische werden schonend behandelt. Gefangene Fische, für die Schonbestimmungen wie Schonzeiten oder Schonmaße gelten, werden lebend zurückgesetzt. Zur guten fachlichen Praxis gehört insbesondere die waidgerechte Versorgung von zur Verwertung bestimmten Fischen und deren sinnvolle Verwendung. Der DAFV fördert die Initiativen der Verbände und Vereine zur Ausbildung verantwortungsbewusster Angler, um gute Voraussetzungen zur Erreichung der hohen Standards zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins zu schaffen.")

Wo ist das Problem? Man hat Überbegriffe verwendet, um auf die Einhaltung bestehender Gesetze hinzuwirken und noch einmal herausgestellt, was man im Besonderen damit meint.

Wie gesagt, ich mag ein bisschen blöde sein, aber ich sehe hier weder eine Diktatur irgendwelcher weiterer Einschränkungen, noch einen Kampf... 

Will man krampfhaft KEIN Jäger sein, sondern Sportler?
Meinetwegen, aber auch da gibt es Spielregeln. Und so Sachen wie "Fairness". Also, sind wir Sportler. Geht jetzt die gleiche Diskussion los, was Fairness bedeutet?

...ist für mich Unfug.


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Behauptet man nun, dass die fischereirechtlichen Vorgaben deutscher Gesetze und Verordnung die Grundlage der Waidgerechtigkeit bilden, dann sind ja folglich die primitiven Ausländer zu weiten Teilen durch die Bank weg Barbaren. Oder? ;+ Wir sind waidgerecht. Die sind es nicht. Hm...
> 
> Das ist natürlich überspitzt formuliert |wavey: .



Hallo Ronram,

da Du mich ja direkt zitiert hast, möchte ich Dir auch Antworten.

Die Grundlage der Waidgerechtigkeit bilden Sie sicherlich nicht, sondern sind wohl eher als grobe Rahmenbdingungen anzusehen. In wie weit das jeder für sich erweitert oder eben auch nicht, liegt dann im eigenen ermessen.

Und nur weil das die einheimischen so machen, bin ich doch nicht automatisch im Zwang, das auch zu tun, oder?

Da Waidgerechtigkeit ja nun auch die Jäger verwenden. Wie würdest Du das nachfolgendes einem nicht-Jäger zu erklären.

Das Tier XY ist aufgrund seiner geringen Bestandsdichte geschont, darf also nicht seinem Habitus entnommen werden.
Der Jäger Hans Wurst aber, findet dieses Tier toll und bejagt es, denn laut Verordnung darf er es ja nur nicht entnehmen, sprich töten.
Also schießt er XY eben ins Ohr, auf die Beine oder sonst wo hin, wo es eben nicht tödlich ist und bringt es danach immer wieder zum Tierarzt. Und so geht das Spiel immer und immer weiter.

Oder er beschießt XY mit Painball Munition.....und erfreut sich am Treffer.

Beides auch überspitzt geschrieben.

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin weder Schützer, noch Kochtopfangler (wie man so gerne tituliert wird wenn man anderer Meinung ist)

Muss man das nachahmen, nur weil einige es machen? Wozu? Um dazu zu gehören? 

So oder so ähnlich kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, sehen das Nicht-Angler.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

@Ronram, wie fischgeil muss man sein, um Fische (Hechte) während der Laichzeit gezielt zu beangeln, selbst wenn es wie in Holland, wohl rechtlich möglich ist?
Ein Jäger würde nie auf die Idee kommen trächtige Tiere zu bejagen!
Aber (manche!) Angler scheinen da wohl keine Skrupel zu haben?



> Das ist korrekt. Und deshalb heißt es in den Niederlanden auch nicht Schonzeit.
> Sondern gesloten tiijd. Geschlossene Zeit.



Und wie lächerlich ist es, sich an einer Wortspielerei festzuhalten, die in der Bedeutung auf das Gleiche hinausläuft?

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> , allgemein anerkannten, geschriebenen oder ungeschriebenen Regeln definition



Ich möchte nicht, dass diese ungeschriebenen Regeln dann von Verbänden als verbindliche Handlungsempfehlung für alle Angler von Freilassing bis Flensburg, allgemeinverbidlich für Fliegenfischer - Brandungsangler usw. niedergeschrieben und veröffentlicht werden.

Damit könnte ja dann weiteren gesetzlichen Einschränkungen der anglerischen Entscheidungsfreiheit der Weg bereitet werden.

Dann müsste ich wohl beim Fliegenfischen mit der Wathose auch ne Abhakmatte und nen Rachensperrer mitführen und zum Abhaken ans Ufer waten um den Fisch dort auf die Matte zu legen????

Natürlich hab ich auch für mich persönlich nen privaten "Kodex" formuliert, aber m.E. ist Angeln so vielfältig, dass ich gewässerspezifische Regeln bevorzuge.

Wenn man z.B. in Bayern verpflichtet wäre, laichende Fische oder nestbewachende Fische zu entnehmen, weil der Gesetzgeber denkt, alle Zander von Oberbayern bis Unterfranken wären in jedem Jahr und in jedem Gewässer zu gleichen Zeit mit der Fortpflanzung fertig, wird man schon etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht, dass diese ungeschriebenen Regeln dann von Verbänden als verbindliche Handlungsempfehlung für alle Angler von Freilassing bis Flensburg, allgemeinverbidlich für Fliegenfischer - Brandungsangler usw. niedergeschrieben und veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> Damit könnte ja dann weiteren gesetzlichen Einschränkungen der anglerischen Entscheidungsfreiheit der Weg bereitet werden.
> 
> Dann müsste ich wohl beim Fliegenfischen mit der Wathose auch ne Abhakmatte und nen Rachensperrer mitführen und zum Abhaken ans Ufer waten um den Fisch dort auf die Matte zu legen????


erkannt - nett geschrieben 
:q:q:q


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hallo Ronram,
> 
> da Du mich ja direkt zitiert hast, möchte ich Dir auch Antworten.



Danke.|wavey:



honeybee schrieb:


> Die Grundlage der Waidgerechtigkeit bilden Sie sicherlich nicht, sondern sind wohl eher als grobe Rahmenbdingungen anzusehen. In wie weit das jeder für sich erweitert oder eben auch nicht, liegt dann im eigenen ermessen.
> 
> Und nur weil das die einheimischen so machen, bin ich doch nicht automatisch im Zwang, das auch zu tun, oder?



Keineswegs. Zum Glück sind wir hier in Mitteleuropa frei.



honeybee schrieb:


> Da Waidgerechtigkeit ja nun auch die Jäger verwenden. Wie würdest Du das nachfolgendes einem nicht-Jäger zu erklären.
> 
> Das Tier XY ist aufgrund seiner geringen Bestandsdichte geschont, darf also nicht seinem Habitus entnommen werden.
> Der Jäger Hans Wurst aber, findet dieses Tier toll und bejagt es, denn laut Verordnung darf er es ja nur nicht entnehmen, sprich töten.
> Also schießt er XY eben ins Ohr, auf die Beine oder sonst wo hin, wo es eben nicht tödlich ist und bringt es danach immer wieder zum Tierarzt. Und so geht das Spiel immer und immer weiter.



Ich würde dem Nicht-Jäger einen Apfel hinlegen und dann eine Birne. Dann würde ich ihn fragen was vor ihm liegt. Und dann, ob der Apfel und die Birne identisch sind.



honeybee schrieb:


> Oder er beschießt XY mit Painball Munition.....und erfreut sich am Treffer.



Dann kommt noch eine Kiwi dazu... :m

Ich denke, dass der Vergleich von gesellschaftlichen Wertevorstellung über eine Landesgrenze hinweg durchaus legitim ist. In Mitteleuropa haben eine eine christlich-abendländische Geselschaftsprägung, einen verbundenen Wirtschaftsraum und sind uns kulturell bis auf regionale Ausprägungen recht identisch. Da zu fragen, ob unsere direkten Nachbarn etwas gravierend falsch (Achtung: wertender Begriff) machen, finde ich interessant...also insbesondere wie wir ein "ja" oder ein "nein" begründen.



honeybee schrieb:


> Beides auch überspitzt geschrieben.



Ja, dem kann ich nicht widersprechen.
Aber vor dem Hintergrund der Frage ob wir Deutschen die Waidgerechtigkeit für uns gepachtet haben, vielleicht nicht ganz so anwendbar. 
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Fische als kaltblütige Wirbeltiere nicht mit Säugetieren in einen Topf geworfen werden können....
Ich sehe da keine Schlussfolgerung zum Angeln.
Wenn Angeln zum Spaß okay, dann folgt daraus, dass das Anschießen von Säugetieren okay ist? 
Ich behaupte, dass diese Folgerung unlogisch ist.
Ich spinne sie mal weiter: Tiere anschießen okay --> fremdes Eigentum zerstören okay ---> fremde Menschen verletzen okay --> usw... wo und warum sollte diese Kette unterbrochen werden? 
Wenn ich mit nicht-Anglern über mein Hobby rede, schließe ich zügig, wenn jemand in diese Richtung abdriftet, solche Vergleiche aus. Oder wenn es notwendig ist, führe sie im Zweifel bis zum Genozid und stelle dann ganz provokant die Frage, wieso ich Fische zum Spaß beschädige, Säugetiere aber nicht und genau da die Grenze ziehe *aber*wieso mein Gegenüber da keine Grenze zieht, aus dem einen (moralisch) das andere schlussfolgert und was mich seiner Meinung nach dann vom Morden abhält. :vik:  



honeybee schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin weder Schützer, noch Kochtopfangler (wie man so gerne tituliert wird wenn man anderer Meinung ist)



Da gibt es nichts falsch zu verstehen. |wavey:



honeybee schrieb:


> Muss man das nachahmen, nur weil einige es machen? Wozu? Um dazu zu gehören?
> 
> So oder so ähnlich kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, sehen das Nicht-Angler.



Nicht-Angler weise ich gerne darauf hin, dass ich *freiwillig* Fische fange und zurücksetze, weil mir das Spaß macht. Ich nehme ganz bewusst eine physische Beeinträchtigung des Fisches in Kauf. Mein Nutzen durch den Fang (Spaß) wiegt da einfach höher. Ein Reh anzuschießen macht mir keinen Spaß. Ein Reh bei einer Jagd zu *er*schießen, würde mir hingegen schon Spaß machen. Warum das Anschießen nicht? Weil ich die Beschädigung des Fisches als sehr viel harmloser betrachte als das Reh mit einem weggeschossenen Ohr. Dass ich zweiohrige Rehe mag liegt eben an dem, was ich zu Beginn dieses Threads über Waidgerechtigkeit geschrieben habe. 

Aber die schon die Äußerung gegenüber anderen Personen, dass man ein Tier aus Spaß an der Freude beschädigt, sorgt für Kopfschütteln. Aber meistens folgt darauf ein "hm, da hast du ja recht."
Denn die wenigsten können auf meine Gegenfrage, wie es wohl den Schweinen erging, deren Billighackfleisch sie letztens noch beim Discounter gekauft haben, ergangen ist.
Schon bin ich nicht mehr der tierquälende Psycho, sondern derjenige, der vor Ort und mit entsprechende Erfahrung abschätzen kann, ob der beschädigte Fisch so wenig beschädigt ist, dass er sich in kurzer Zeit mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder erholt oder doch ein größere Beschädigung erfahren hat und dann doch in der Pfanne landet.

Wer wirft schon gerne den ersten Stein? Keiner von denen, die mich zuerst "verurteilen" kann bei der Frage, ob man ohne Sünde sei, standhaft bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

schön reflektiert, ronram..


----------



## Drxpshxt (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...


Wer sagt denn, dass es darum geht, neue Regeln zu schaffen? Es ist ein Grundsatz, eine Leitlinie, sich an die geltenden Regeln zu halten, und wer es kann (z.B. weiß wann wo wer laicht) gerne auch darüber hinaus.

In Unterfranken kann es also durchaus unter den dort ansässigen Kameraden als waidgerecht gelten, je nach Bedingungen der Forelle ein paar Wochen mehr Zeit zu geben. Aber deswegen muss man noch kein neues Gesetz daraus machen.

...ich glaube, dass das hier zu eng gesehen wird. Oder ich hab den Teil verpasst, wo es hieß dass ein neues Waidgerechtigkeitsgesetz kommen soll


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Keiner von denen, die mich zuerst "verurteilen" kann bei der Frage, ob man ohne Sünde sei, standhaft bleiben.



Mit PETA hattest Du noch nie zu tun, oder????


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht, dass diese ungeschriebenen Regeln dann von Verbänden als verbindliche Handlungsempfehlung für alle Angler von Freilassing bis Flensburg, allgemeinverbidlich für Fliegenfischer - Brandungsangler usw. niedergeschrieben und veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> Das "Schreckgespenst", welches uns Thomas und noch ein paar Andere an die Wand malen!
> 
> ...



Es wird auch in Bayern niemand dazu gezwungen, in dieser Zeit z.B. auf Zander zu angeln!
Beifänge kann man natürlich nie ausschließen?

Jürgen


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schön reflektiert, ronram..





@Ronram
ich verstehe Dich schon. Nur nicht überall ist es möglich mit der Nicht-angelnden Bevölkerung in ein Gespräch zu kommen.

Nämlich dann schon nicht, wenn Artikel von Organisationen in irgendwelchen Presseartikeln auftauchen.
Aber dazu hatte ich auch mehrfach schon etwas geschrieben und wurde immer wieder als Anglerfeindlich hingestellt.

Wir selber haben es in der Hand, doch wenn wir unsere Hände zur Faust ballen, wird das nix.....nie und nimmer


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> In Unterfranken kann es also durchaus unter den dort ansässigen Kameraden als waidgerecht gelten, je nach Bedingungen der Forelle ein paar Wochen mehr Zeit zu geben. Aber deswegen muss man noch kein neues Gesetz daraus machen.



Es besteht aber immer die Gefahr, dass es eben doch so kommt, dass freiwilliger Verzicht  eben in der Folge gleich gesetzlich geregelt wird und dann für alle gilt.  Wenn es doch sowieso jeder machen sollte?

Wobei Schonzeiten da ein schlechtes Beispiel sind, weil da ne Ausweitung nur noch ganz schwer genehmigt wird. Könnte ja ein verdecktes C&R sein.


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Ronram, wie fischgeil muss man sein, um Fische (Hechte) während der Laichzeit gezielt zu beangeln, selbst wenn es wie in Holland, wohl rechtlich möglich ist?


Ich würde vermuten, dass man mindestens überdurchschnittlich fischgeil sein muss.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein Jäger würde nie auf die Idee kommen trächtige Tiere zu bejagen!
> Aber (manche!) Angler scheinen da wohl keine Skrupel zu haben?


Die gibt es definitiv. Also skrupellosen Angler. Siehst du in Köln am Rhein eigentlich regelmäßig.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und wie lächerlich ist es, sich an einer Wortspielerei festzuhalten, die in der Bedeutung auf das Gleiche hinausläuft?
> 
> Jürgen



Das ist nicht lächerlich.
Ich habe in meinem Beitrag (im NL-Thread) deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich keine moralische Wertung vornehme, sondern ganz neutral eine Sachlage beschreibe. 

Ich weiß, dass man oft geneigt ist Emotionen irgendwo rein zu projizieren...Aber das habe ich mir abgewöhnt. ich trenne die Fragen "Was darf ich?" und "was halte ich für richtig?" lieber fein-säuberlich. So kann man sich nämlich zu beiden Seiten Gedanken machen.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Ein Jäger würde nie auf die Idee kommen trächtige Tiere zu bejagen!



Ist aber auch nicht frei von Vorurteilen, diese Aussage.


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Mit PETA hattest Du noch nie zu tun, oder????



Nein, zum Glück nicht.
Ein Steinewerfer und ein Spucker waren bisher die negativen Highlights.




honeybee schrieb:


> |@Ronram
> ich verstehe Dich schon. Nur nicht überall ist es möglich mit der Nicht-angelnden Bevölkerung in ein Gespräch zu kommen.
> 
> Nämlich dann schon nicht, wenn Artikel von Organisationen in irgendwelchen Presseartikeln auftauchen.
> ...



Also das normale Gespräch am Wasser mit maximal skeptisch eingestellten Nicht-Anglern habe ich schon häufiger. Das verläuft aber immer recht positiv.
Radikale petaner, wie von Fishhawk gefragt, scheine ich nicht anzuziehen.

edit: maximal skeptisch - damit meine ich Personen, die im schlimmsten Fall skeptisch sind, nicht die hardcore-Tierrechtler.


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Also das normale Gespräch am Wasser mit maximal skeptisch eingestellten Nicht-Anglern habe ich schon häufiger. Das verläuft aber immer recht positiv.
> Radikale petaner, wie von Fishhawk gefragt, scheine ich nicht anzuziehen.



Da wo ich z.B. angle, wird Dir kein "normaler" und auch kein "maximal skeptischer" Mensch über den Weg laufen.....will ich auch gar nicht, denn ich will meine Ruhe.

Und wenn Artikel in der Zeitung erscheinen, wie der mal von mir verlinkte, hat man wenig Argumentatiosngrundlage.

Daher schrieb ich ja......wie es nach aussen getragen wird. Und nach aussen ist Wirkung eine ganz andere.


----------



## Drxpshxt (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Es besteht aber immer die Gefahr, dass es eben doch so kommt, dass freiwilliger Verzicht  eben in der Folge gleich gesetzlich geregelt wird und dann für alle gilt.  Wenn es doch sowieso jeder machen sollte?
> 
> Wobei Schonzeiten da ein schlechtes Beispiel sind, weil da ne Ausweitung nur noch ganz schwer genehmigt wird. Könnte ja ein verdecktes C&R sein.



Sehe ich gar nicht so. Im Gegenteil: je etablierter der Begriff ist und die Gesellschaft darauf vertrauen kann, dass der Angler sich korrekt verhält, um so weniger besteht die Gefahr weiterer konkreter Regeln und Einschränkungen.

Ist doch bei der Jagd, wo der Begriff etablierter ist, auch nicht passiert. 

Die größere Gefahr sehe ich durch Angelkollegen, die sich nicht waidgerecht verhalten und ihre Unfähigkeit auch noch öffentlich bei yt zur schau stellen


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Die größere Gefahr sehe ich durch Angelkollegen, die sich nicht waidgerecht verhalten und ihre Unfähigkeit auch noch öffentlich bei yt zur schau stellen




Hallo,

das ist absolut richtig#6.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fusselfuzzy (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Sehe ich gar nicht so. Im Gegenteil: je etablierter der Begriff ist und die Gesellschaft darauf vertrauen kann, dass der Angler sich korrekt verhält, um so weniger besteht die Gefahr weiterer konkreter Regeln und Einschränkungen.
> 
> Ist doch bei der Jagd, wo der Begriff etablierter ist, auch nicht passiert.
> 
> Die größere Gefahr sehe ich durch Angelkollegen, die sich nicht waidgerecht verhalten und ihre Unfähigkeit auch noch öffentlich bei yt zur schau stellen




Sehe ich ähnlich.

Auch weil heutzutage mehr Leute bei YT reinschauen wie Zeitung zu lesen oder die Tagesschau ansehen.
Der Ausspruch: "Warum soll ich die Anleitung lesen ich warte aufs Video" trifft vorallem auf die jüngere Generation voll zu.


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich glaube nein, es ist zu gefährlich. (Bezogen auf die Ursprungsfrage)


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Die größere Gefahr sehe ich durch Angelkollegen, die sich nicht waidgerecht verhalten und ihre Unfähigkeit auch noch öffentlich bei yt zur schau stellen



Daher schrieb ich ja



> .....wie es nach aussen getragen wird. Und nach aussen ist Wirkung eine ganz andere.



Leider wollen das viele nicht wahr haben....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist absolut richtig#6.
> 
> ...



Nö, sehe ich nicht so. Begründen möchte ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr weil:




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wichtig ist was es hier bedeutet - und wenn ich sehe, wie viel Zuspruch Jana bekommt bin ich erleichtert dass es noch Menschen mit augen im Kopf und  der Fähigkeit die dazwischen liegende Masse zu benutzen gibt.



So läuft das also mit der Toleranz gegenüber anderen Meinungen. Geht also nur, wenn die nicht von dummen Menschen kommt, welche genau wegen dieser dumm sind.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Na dann macht mal schön weiter.


----------



## honeybee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



bastido schrieb:


> So läuft das also mit der Toleranz gegenüber anderen Meinungen. Geht also nur, wenn die nicht von dummen Menschen kommt, welche genau wegen dieser dumm sind.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Na dann macht mal schön weiter.



Jetzt, wo auch mal andere sich *trauen Ihre Meinung zu äussern*, jetzt schnappt man ein?
Es ist schon schlimm genug, das man, sofern man eine andere Meinung hat, sofort betitelt und an die Wand gestellt wird.
Viele haben darauf einfach keine Lust, sich ständig immer und immer wieder zu rechtfertigen und sich betiteln zu lassen.

Bisher waren es doch die anders denkenden, die von "Euch" als Anglerfeinde, Dumme Menschen- siehe hier immer wieder Kommentare wie z.B. "Ja, danke, DU hast es im Vergleich zu den anderen Verstanden", Schützer und einiges mehr betitelt wurden.

War das Tolerant? 
Ich denke nicht.
Wenn man Toleranz fordert und das wird ja immer wieder gefordert, dann muss man auch tolerant anderen gegenüber sein.

Oder anders......wer austeilt muss auch mal einstecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

nun reichts - wieder Offtopic und persönlich werden.
Der/die nächste kriegt Punkte.


----------



## LOCHI (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Die Jagd in Deutschland kommt ganz ohne Profis aus und hat eine wesentlich bessere Lobby als wir! Profis machen mehr schaden als gutes weil es um ihren Geldbeutel geht und nicht um die Sache an sich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

google einfach mal Berufsjäger......


----------



## LOCHI (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Mein Vater ist einer! Und? Profi? Keineswegs!!!!


----------



## LOCHI (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> google einfach mal Berufsjäger......



Ist auch völlig sinnfrei diese Antwort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Dein Vater ist Berufsjäger und kein Profi?
Interessant - und damit wieder zurück zum Thema..
Danke


----------



## Kanaleristo (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Vielleicht wird es jetzt einigen Herren zu brenzlig, weil Balzer-Profis im Fokus der Diskussion gelandet sind?

Von wegen Brot essen und Lieder singen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Das ist erstens unverschämt und  persönlich, und zweitens sind weder Hänel noch Wilde bei Balzer.

Damit ists nur noch ein ganz kleiner Schritt..


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und??
> 
> Im Job machste was Dein Chef will und anschafft - oder wenn selbständig - was Deine Kunden wollen..
> 
> ...


Ach ja, wo gehst du denn auf unsere Wünsche ein?   

*duckundrenn*


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rutenbau: KR-Concept*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eben, manche freuen sich noch was zu lernen oder sowas überhaupt mal mitzukriegen.
> 
> Danke daher, Seele, gut gemacht.



Hab ich mich ja auch, yippieh, yippieh, yippieh! Darum ging's mir aber gar nicht.

Es gibt halt Dinge, die man für völlig normal hält, wonach man aber trotzdem selber erst mal schauen muß. Als ich dann sah, daß meine BC-Ruten das auch haben, habe ich mich nochmals gefreut und werde mich evtl. sogar heute Abend in den Schlaf lachen.

Daß Seele das als Rutenbauer selber schon wußte, war gar keine Frage - deshalb ja meine Verwunderung bzgl. des relativ "alten" Videos.


----------



## Kanaleristo (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



hans albers schrieb:


> gähn.... brauch ich nicht...



Du bist auch ein Banause, wir nähern uns langsam dem Hochplateau der Angel-Kommerzialisierung :vik: Bald folgt das "Angelcamp" auf einer einsamen Insel. Die Auswahl an Trash-Promis ist ja groß genug.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Aber ihr habt beide recht...
Bitte um Weitergabe des tips an die privaten...
Tantiemen bitte an mich..... 
Kontonummer über Pn


----------



## Kanaleristo (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Ich befürchte, viel Geld wirst du da nicht abgreifen können. Die finanzielle Schwelle scheint recht gering zu sein, wo sich in der Szene manche zum Kauf anbieten...


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Nehme jeden Betrag!


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> :vik: Bald folgt das "Angelcamp" auf einer einsamen Insel. Die Auswahl an Trash-Promis ist ja groß genug.



 Glänzende Idee! Ich sehs bildlich vor mir. Sollten es Angelpromis sein oder das übliche Fernsehgeraffel?


----------



## Kanaleristo (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nehme jeden Betrag!



Bist du etwa auch Angel-Pro? :q



Minimax schrieb:


> Glänzende Idee! Ich sehs bildlich vor mir. Sollten es Angelpromis sein oder das übliche Fernsehgeraffel?



Ich denke, die Szene bietet genügend Auswahl :q

Nachts am Lagerfeuer kuschelt das halbnackte Veitchen mit dem Annchen und zusammen sinnieren sie über die haptische Eleganz von Regenwürmern, während Chowie vor Eifersucht weinend sich bei Basti ausheult, aber eigentlich mögen die beiden sich ja nicht...

Es bleibt spannend! Bleiben Sie dran!


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Bist du etwa auch Angel-Pro? :q



Ne  nur geldgierig!
Angelpro? Kommt nicht in frage, schau dir mal mein alter an. Ich bin outsize


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Bist du etwa auch Angel-Pro? :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir läuft es gerade eiskalt den Rücken runter


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*

Mir auch, bei dem ganzen Off-Topic  
Bitte wieder das Thema ansteuern. Danke.


----------



## Kanaleristo (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mir auch, bei dem ganzen Off-Topic
> Bitte wieder das Thema ansteuern. Danke.



Es geht um die Weiterentwicklung der Profi-Liga. Eine sportliche Bundesliga wurde ja schon genannt, da hat ein Trash-Format sicherlich auch seine Abnehmer.
Frei nach: Alles was Aufmerksamkeit bringt ist gut für uns Angler.

Diese Meinung teile ich im übrigens nicht 

Aber ich gehe jetzt gehorsam ins Bett und versuche erstmal dies Phantasien aus den Kopf zu kriegen


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In der Tat.
> Witzigerweise hat aber gerade das AB ja etwas den Ruf des "Randaleforums".


für etwas weiter außenstehende ist es auch schwer nachzuvollziehen was hier abgeht, wenn der name veit wilde hier fällt. da wird systematisch nach verfehlungen gesucht, alte kemellen ausgegraben und die anglerische existenz des herrn wilde in frage gestell.
schon die grafische aufarbeitung des ausgangspost dieses threads halte ich für tendenziös und der langjährige ab-leser weiß, wo die reise hingehen wird.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ...schon die grafische aufarbeitung des ausgangspost dieses threads halte ich für tendenziös und der langjährige ab-leser weiß, wo die reise hingehen wird.


Die stammt nicht vom AB, sondern vom Parey-Verlag selbst


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die stammt nicht vom AB, sondern vom Parey-Verlag selbst


oha! ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. ;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



bombe20 schrieb:


> oha! ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. ;+



Wenn der TO schon Werbung heißt, bist du wirklich überrascht, das der Post Werbung enthält?


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wilde vs. Hänel - Duell der Zanderspezies*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn der TO schon Werbung heißt, bist du wirklich überrascht, das der Post Werbung enthält?


ganz und gar nicht. mich regt das aber zum nachdenken darüber an, welche wirkung die, vom verlag bereitgestellten, bilder auf einem derart verminten gelände wie dem anglerboard erzeugen sollten. kluges marketing oder unbedarftheit?


----------



## Fruehling (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> ...Es macht durchaus den Eindruck als  würde der Karpfen auf dem Foto an den Augenhöhlen herausgehoben.





Spocht schrieb:


> Hoffe der Mann wird bestraft für diese quälerei.



So sehr ich das Scheitern der Anzeige, bzw. das Nichtaufnehmen der Ermittlungen begrüße, so sehr ist das Verhalten des "Karpfenhalters" eine Sauerei!

Wer das so handhabt, sollte sich nicht wundern, daß man ihm ans Bein pinkeln will! Ob das einem Staatsanwalt durchgeht, spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Und wieder das übliche Offtopic, es ist hier eine klare juristische Regelung, dass das keine Tierquälerei ist, sonst hätte die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter ermitteln müssen:


> _Die Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe wird* keine Ermittlungen einleiten*, erklärte den BNN Erster Staatsanwalt Tobias Wagner jetzt. Von einem Ermittlungsverfahren habe man abgesehen, *da nach der Prüfung ein Anfangsverdacht gegen den Fischer nicht bestehe.* Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz sei zu prüfen, ob einem Tier erhebliche Schmerzen und Leiden mit Rohheit und länger anhaltend zugefügt wurden. Dafür gebe es in Bezug auf das Foto von der Aktion, auf das sich Peta in ihrer Anzeige bezieht, „keine Anhaltspunkte“. Das Wasser des Sees war teilweise abgelassen worden, mehrere professionelle Fischer und Hobby-Angler waren bei der Aktion engagiert, Elektro-Kescher kamen zum Einsatz._



Und darum gehts hier.


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaftler plädiert für "catch and release" beim Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils dazu bereits einen Thread gibt
> 
> catch & release



Dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso mein Beitrag, indem es garnicht um C&R, sondern um das Abwürgen der Diskussion handelt, ins C&R verschoben wurde, während alle Beiträge, die sich tatsächlich ums C&R drehten, nicht hierher verschoben wurden. #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: catch & release*

weil man irgendwo mal die Grenze mal zieht bei  dem ganzen Offtopic - so wie das hier auch nichts verloren hat Deine, weil OT, und weil Modentscheidungen nicht öfffentloch diskutiert werden.


----------

